# FlowaMasta'a NEW Jack H x Skunk - 1 Plant 600HPS + UVB Monster Scrog!!!



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

*FlowaMasta's Jack Herer X Old school Skunk!!! Grow no. 4 waste no time people.....*

I want to start by thanking everyone who has taken the time to watch my previous thread, here's hoping there won't be another hack, and i can continue to post a regular updated journal to help any people that i can, and to present my new *Jack Herer* cross *Old school Skunk *as far as i know, this is a fairly new cross around my area, and by the looks from what i have seen, going to be very impressive, extremely close node spacing, and massive fan leaves, a less bushy plant than my previous, so i may have to play a little with topping soon, and have my light nice and high to get her to stretch to begin with.....i'm going to change things just slightly this time around, as i can grow my plant taller, and have my canopy closer to my new air cooled hood, with built in 6 inch extractor fan.
Inventory:

6 inch extractor fan with carbon filter (seperate and blow through design on outside of tent.
600 watt HPS with air cooled hood with built in extractor also + 26 watt UVB 10.0 reptile grow lamp for trich enhancement
2 50 litre pots from bunnings, 1 with holes for drainage and the other for hempy return with tap at bottom for return line and flushing. just basic 50 litre pots, with custom holes drilled, for pot sock to drain through on inside pot, and 1 hole on the outside pot for the return line to reservoir.
Cyco Nutrients
Grow A+B Bloom A+B
Uptake
B1 boost
Silica
Potash
Dr. Repair
Swell
and i'm also looking into their new Sugar rush products for flavour and resin production....
I feed from my 45 litre res, up to a feed ring, just submerged under the perlite to keep splash down. I feed every 3 hrs for 15 minutes at a time.
I flush Weekly with FloraKleen.

Day 1 Vegging. and she's a beautiful little clone from my mentor, just how i do it, well he did teach me  so i'm already off to a ballistic start!! lights off at the moment, resumes at 4pm..... light was on all night, temp was at around 29 degree, i haven't connected my ducting to my hood yet, as i need to remove filter and fan for upcoming 'house issue' some of you will know what i mean, and i do not intend to answer


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 13, 2012)

subbed up. lets see what jack x skunk can do


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> subbed up. lets see what jack x skunk can do


lol, thanx for bein here forge  keen as mustard


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 13, 2012)

All right! new reading material! Les gooooooooooo !


----------



## AKBud (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn Flo, how many irons in the fire you got!?!? Lol... I'm in!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2012)

Like a champ. Wasting time is for suckers.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

Favre2Harvin said:


> All right! new reading material! Les gooooooooooo !





AKBud said:


> Damn Flo, how many irons in the fire you got!?!? Lol... I'm in!


not quite sure what ya mean! but woo hoo!! new plant! i'm stoked!


Gastanker said:


> Like a champ. Wasting time is for suckers.


thanx gas! think i might go turn my light on early


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 13, 2012)

Subbed again Flow. love your grows and what I have learned so far bro.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

Subscribed! Now I get it - two tubs like a waterfarm setup. Love the leaf structure! How much was the new light setup?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey FM - So if I top her at line 2 can I clone the whole part I remove?







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Subbed again Flow. love your grows and what I have learned so far bro.


good to hear man! thanx for being here



Mohican said:


> Subscribed! Now I get it - two tubs like a waterfarm setup. Love the leaf structure! How much was the new light setup?


my new light setup was around $230 with new ballast, globe, and hood, the hood is similar to jin's with the inbuilt fan, except it sucks out of the hood not blowing through, little difference really

i would cut at line 3 Mo' leave enough room for a stalk so u can have enough to plant  making me anxious!! the sooner the better Mo  the rest will bush out like you won't believe.
and yes clone the whole section


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

Did it! Took some pics with my new Samsung WB150F! Will post pics shortly.


----------



## mive (Apr 14, 2012)

hey fm, good to see you are not wasting any time. i should really do the same. got 1 week left for flowering and then moving the next batch in the tent soon. in any case, im assuming this will be as legendary as the previous one so i shall be flowing along.

now where is my jack herer morning smoke again? 

 and keep it up!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Did it! Took some pics with my new Samsung WB150F! Will post pics shortly.


sweet good to hear Mo! can't wait!



mive said:


> hey fm, good to see you are not wasting any time. i should really do the same. got 1 week left for flowering and then moving the next batch in the tent soon. in any case, im assuming this will be as legendary as the previous one so i shall be flowing along.
> 
> now where is my jack herer morning smoke again?
> 
> and keep it up!


geeeeez! i hope mine will be a morning smoke!! most of my stuff is knock u on your ass smoke, and i forget to eat for 4 hrs smoking this stuff lol! the dude i got my clone off says it's a slightly longer flowering plant, and with the large thin leaves i'm hoping she's got a heavy sativa side with a nice short flowering time, not too long! i still want a big plant! i'll work out my veg time soon, i will have an exact date at which i will flower her


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

*MO'S TOPPING ADVENTURE
*
OK FlowaMasta - Here are the pics of my brutal beheading. I just used the auto settings because I wanted to hurry.

Preperation:







Before topping:







After topping:







Quiet woman:







Close-up of the watering system - 5 gal LJT:







That was tense! Time for some 18 year old Glenlivit!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mive (Apr 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> sweet good to hear Mo! can't wait!
> 
> 
> geeeeez! i hope mine will be a morning smoke!! most of my stuff is knock u on your ass smoke, and i forget to eat for 4 hrs smoking this stuff lol! the dude i got my clone off says it's a slightly longer flowering plant, and with the large thin leaves i'm hoping she's got a heavy sativa side with a nice short flowering time, not too long! i still want a big plant! i'll work out my veg time soon, i will have an exact date at which i will flower her


i kinda like the jack herer in the mornings. its not too heavy and sativa usually is the way to go for me in the mornings. you are right, things like forgetting to eat breakfast could happen otherwise with a bit more heavy indica. we move to this stage right around after breakfast then 

im not sure if i missed this but has your inspection been over then and you are good to go for the next round? plan away!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 14, 2012)

She should get some awesome new growth now. 

F2H.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO'S TOPPING ADVENTURE
> *
> OK FlowaMasta - Here are the pics of my brutal beheading. I just used the auto settings because I wanted to hurry.
> 
> ...


mo i would say you gotta let that rockwool dry out, leave it for a good week, and 1 nights darkness, the water will wash all the rooting compound away, i would add some root compound and leave it for a day! up to you, if you have done it this way and had success, i'll keep watchin, i mean i know my way, not saying thats wrong, i just thing too much water will drown it, the roots will take 5 or so days to grow, the compound needs to settle.

you certainly took a good ol' chunk off her for sure!!, she'll be ok, she will boom, just keep watch of that clone, they dont need water atall really, they only need a spray on the leaves now and then, maybe some water in a few days if the rockwool feels dry, but only a smidgen 

good work Mo!! nice pics , beautiful


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

mive said:


> i kinda like the jack herer in the mornings. its not too heavy and sativa usually is the way to go for me in the mornings. you are right, things like forgetting to eat breakfast could happen otherwise with a bit more heavy indica. we move to this stage right around after breakfast then
> 
> im not sure if i missed this but has your inspection been over then and you are good to go for the next round? plan away!


my inspection is in 6 days  it will be ok to have a small plant in the tent, i'll just push the tent in the corner of the room like i usually do, the other erbs will be nearly dry, dry enough to put in jars and start curing, the day before inspection i take down plastic off the window and air the room all night, give it a vaccum, burn some incense around the house  all good! i need to start the plant earlier than the inspectio to get those extra critical days of vegging, i need it as big as i can get it in 30-35 days, no longer, but i usually dont need longer, she's usually a jungle by then


----------



## ljw2792 (Apr 14, 2012)

subbed up, hope all goes well and think ill be trying these nutes on my next


----------



## swampwater (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey FM, I'm new here and have enjoyed wathching your last girl grow. Qyestion: the UVB reptile bulb, is it the tropical or the desert bulb? Also here is a pic of my next plant for bloom, I'll put her in thr bloom tent in about another week. I love the monster scrog, these big plants are a kick to watch.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Hey FM, I'm new here and have enjoyed wathching your last girl grow. Qyestion: the UVB reptile bulb, is it the tropical or the desert bulb? Also here is a pic of my next plant for bloom, I'll put her in thr bloom tent in about another week. I love the monster scrog, these big plants are a kick to watch.View attachment 2121148


desert mate, rated 10.0 max UVB the max u can get legally. i think it has made a good difference, and a couple of weeks time will tell how good she smokes


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey FM - Thanks for the clone info. In response I have created my clone bubble:







It has a couple of CFLs shining down on it right now.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - Thanks for the clone info. In response I have created my clone bubble:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Mo  she's still standing that's the main thing! are u letting the block dry out for a few days?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes I am following your advice - letting it dry and misting the leaves.


----------



## rob clements (Apr 15, 2012)

hey flow, enjoyed your last indoor and outdoor grows, and subbed for the ride on this one


----------



## GunRunner (Apr 15, 2012)

Holly crap, you really don't waste no time buddy eh? hehehehehehehe
Subbed!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Yes I am following your advice - letting it dry and misting the leaves.


good stuff Mo  have a look in 2-3 days and feel the rockwool, when you do water it again, you will only want a dribble, just enough to wet the block  good work Mo! love the 'Dome' 



rob clements said:


> hey flow, enjoyed your last indoor and outdoor grows, and subbed for the ride on this one


Hmmmmm a stranger, have not see your name pop up before! welcome, enjoy my thread



GunRunner said:


> Holly crap, you really don't waste no time buddy eh? hehehehehehehe
> Subbed!


that is correct Gunna! if i dont start now, i gotta wait like 2 and a half months!! booooring!!, plus, i got a new hood, ballast, globes, the works, so i might aswell use them right!!?? BTW the ducting and aircooled hood are working wonders! temps are great! i'll take a pic soon, oh yeah, i topped her!!  pics soon


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

here we go!! day 2 Veg, i topped her this afternoon, before the light came on, hehe some of you will be thinking you topped it already!!?? and yes as i have always done 
this is a critical move i need to make as early as possible, i want a big bushy plant with no interruptions from here on, that may slow her growth, full steam ahead!!
oh and a nice pic of some very rich amber honey oil i made with the last of my 3rd grow, about 14 grams of bud i made 1.8 grams of hardcore amber oil, and yeah, its too strong for daytime. bad idea! at the end is a nug about 1-2 days from being dry enough to start curing, i like to cure with nice and fresh erbs, just crispy, to get that nice strong skunky smell in the jar.....love it!!



























I'm really impressed with my resin coverage!! and i got my wish of not too solid buds!! not using so much PGR has really paid off, i think this is a much more natural look for hydro, it almost has a bushy look!! but u cant see past that frost!!! yuuuuumy!! and the smell, and stickiness is just great!!!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 15, 2012)

That oil looks soooo killer! I wish I had some of that at the moment. 

F2H.


----------



## AKBud (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking great! lol..... What I meant by "too many irons in the fire"; was your not even done with the first and your off and runnin another! lol


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> here we go!! day 2 Veg, i topped her this afternoon, before the light came on, hehe some of you will be thinking you topped it already!!?? and yes as i have always done
> this is a critical move i need to make as early as possible, i want a big bushy plant with no interruptions from here on, that may slow her growth, full steam ahead!!
> oh and a nice pic of some very rich amber honey oil i made with the last of my 3rd grow, about 14 grams of bud i made 1.8 grams of hardcore amber oil, and yeah, its too strong for daytime. bad idea! at the end is a nug about 1-2 days from being dry enough to start curing, i like to cure with nice and fresh erbs, just crispy, to get that nice strong skunky smell in the jar.....love it!!
> 
> ...



Luvin It Luvin It Luvin It Luvin It


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 15, 2012)

Flow, I am with you on the topping. These plants LOVE it. I have some clones I am trying to hold back for a while until the flowering tent is open, so I've been topping and then re-topping the new growth, and they're turning into BUSHes already. 

Good advice to MO. I liked the "dome" you built, Mo - it's classic. Great work of using what's available. Will be watching to see how that monster clone you cut turns out. Mine were all around 4" long, off the lower nodes. I haven't cloned a top... yet.


----------



## kingsofstate (Apr 15, 2012)

Right on man, I am on board. If anyone didnt see the last grow, it was a fucking MONSTER and worth checking out.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

AKBud said:


> Looking great! lol..... What I meant by "too many irons in the fire"; was your not even done with the first and your off and runnin another! lol


lol, good one man! yeah, i got alot of time on my hands, i have worked straight for 15 years full time, and i'm having a break loving life more than ever! who needs piles of cash when you got your own bud, plants 



Favre2Harvin said:


> That oil looks soooo killer! I wish I had some of that at the moment.
> 
> F2H.


i would most certainly offer you some 



MISSPHOEBE said:


> Luvin It Luvin It Luvin It Luvin It


love your positivity!



kingsofstate said:


> Right on man, I am on board. If anyone didnt see the last grow, it was a fucking MONSTER and worth checking out.


Your too nice man! 

look what i'm attepting for the first time!! been stirring with the ice for 10 minutes furiously, my arms feel like i've been in an orgy! i'm now leaving it for 30 minutes to drain through, then i will start straining, and collecting my very first batch of bubble, i used 220 grams of fresh frozen sugar trim from my last outdoor batch, and have sooooooo much more!!! thought id test things out first, seeing as i'm a beginner with bubble. i chose to follow subcools method, with matt Rize's idea of using the pump sprayer with ice water to help collect and wah the contaminants through


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretty green ice. Looks like toxic goo and toxic goo does wonders to tiny turtles in the sewer so I suspect I'll be good for you as well.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Pretty green ice. Looks like toxic goo and toxic goo does wonders to tiny turtles in the sewer so I suspect I'll be good for you as well.


lol 'like!' 

i got a nice little couple of blobs, has a green tinge to it..... suppose i'll wait a couple of days till it dries, it looks like the stuff subcool made, does it change much as it dries?? i'm now mixing a second batch, using dry frozen trim, see what that looks like.....it also came with the pressing screen to help dry, which i used, and also a hash press came with it, don't know if i'll use that, see what this looks like first....i think i may have to wash it more when i'm filtering the last bit, to get that green colour out, not bad for a first attempt i think







that was the 73 micron







this is the 25 micron (the darker), please let me know what you think, as this my first go!!


----------



## 'ome Grown (Apr 15, 2012)

tbh, that looks very green for bubble hash...it could have lots of contaminates in it.

[video=youtube;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]

Follow matt rize's method and you can't go wrong.

Cheers (and subbed)


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> tbh, that looks very green for bubble hash...it could have lots of contaminates in it.
> 
> [video=youtube;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]
> 
> ...


i agree, i did look green, i used fresh trim, and i dont think i washed the green through enough, they are cheap bubble bags , let me have another go  i followed subcools method....

2nd attempt. i hope this looks better!!!







Thanx Matt Rize!! that made it look much cleaner! not much green crap! \

and cheers 'ome grown for that reminder!


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 16, 2012)

New thread and 40 comments already, way to go Flow, looking forward to this one, subbed for sure


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Flowa - Here was my first attempt at hash - dry ice method:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> New thread and 40 comments already, way to go Flow, looking forward to this one, subbed for sure


nearly missed your post! thanx man, great to have you here!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi Flowa - Here was my first attempt at hash - dry ice method:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good stuff Mo! any hash is good hash in my books 

i will give dry ice a go soon enough, i found some, but i'm lazy lately........ok, all the time.
i like the idea of having hash straight away! was that with fresh trim? i'm guessing dry. just curious if it would work....

thanx Mo, always entertaining!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

what up flowa glad to see ya got things going so quick after the last grow cant wait to see how this bad boy turns out , btw yes you can use wet trim to make hash but the product and yield will be much nicer from dried and perferably frozen trim  cheers buddy keep on fighting the good fight


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

always good to have your positive attitude here man, it rubs off! good man...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

first days work with bubble hash 

haven't weighed it, dont know how much weight it will lose, i'll take curly's advice and break it up a bit, so this pic is the solid blobs


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

very nice man great work


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks great - have you tried any yet?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

few days to dry yet  got plenty of honey for now


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

curing 

they've been jared up for a while, time to air out.....wow, what a smell!!! and soooo sticky!! i got finger hash just from emptying the jars! couple of days from weigh in grow no.3


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 16, 2012)

I envy you right now. 

Wish I had an unlimited supply of oils, hash, and weed. lol 

F2H.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 16, 2012)

Trade you some of mine for some of yours - both bud and byproduct  Just pop on by dude, its not like Australia is that far away or anything


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Favre2Harvin said:


> I envy you right now.
> 
> Wish I had an unlimited supply of oils, hash, and weed. lol
> 
> F2H.


lol never thought of it like that! it is great, it is easy to keep a few outdoor plants tiny and going all year, things for people to know,  i got little plants that keep my going in between and handing out clones, and helping others grow helps, everyone that i come across is just a generous as me these days, it seems as though cannabis is just becoming 'the norm' not so much a recreational, but a way of life  if i looked at it the way some people do that hate weed, how much would i be missing out on!? cops would have a field day here, i would make news for sure with all my concentrates around the house, the continuous growing, the 'momento' trunks i keep from all my past grows  nothing is taboo here i got my bowl and erbs on my coffee table, and that's where they stay!!



Gastanker said:


> Trade you some of mine for some of yours - both bud and byproduct  Just pop on by dude, its not like Australia is that far away or anything


one day Gas.....one day! i wish i could help you set your attic up, deck the whole room out


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey FM - A quick question. How do you harden clones for the outdoors so they do not get fried by the sun?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - A quick question. How do you harden clones for the outdoors so they do not get fried by the sun?


give them little hints of sun now and then, they will and do get shocked easily if they have only been under a flouro. around 20 degrees would be fine, out of direct sunlight, for 1 day i let them get a shaded day, and towards the end of the day i will give them a couple of hours of direct sunlight when the sun isnt soo hot, they seem to handle the colder nights better than the hot days, but saying that, i put a clone out in direct sunlight once, it went very wilted in 2 hours, as soon as i put it in the shade, and gave her a mist, she came good, the roots will need to grab hold of the medium first, so they still drink from their leaves at that stage, they have to have roots to harden off though.

as long as it's not huge high temps, i think you'll be fine, if you're unsure go 2 days in the shade, after that full sun will be fine


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

Excellent, thanks. I just put a little mini clone out there earlier for a couple minutes and it is fried! DOH!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Excellent, thanks. I just put a little mini clone out there earlier for a couple minutes and it is fried! DOH!


the larger the clone, the more water it can carry 

just tried some of my hash  nicer than i thought, still not 100% dry, but i could taste it, and it pulled my lungs nice and tight, an nice buzz, it will get better once it's properly dry i think, but yeah, it's buzzed me for sure, and the taste is very different, almost piney, like weed cookies kinda


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

I always think it tastes like incense. Piney and sweet and it is hard on the lungs just like oil. Take small easy hits. And since it was made with water you really do not need to let it dry too much before it is smokable. Did you break it up and spread it out to dry?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I always think it tastes like incense. Piney and sweet and it is hard on the lungs just like oil. Take small easy hits. And since it was made with water you really do not need to let it dry too much before it is smokable. Did you break it up and spread it out to dry?


yeah i broke it up last night, i picked out the smallest pieces to try just now, i'm actually quite nicely buzzed, got my heart racing and all, it doesn't seem to have that body numbing effect that my oil has, but i'll wait and see, still learning, and maybe it will get better, i still got a lb of frsh trim from my indoor, and i'll do a quick mix with that later today i think, got 10kg of ice freezing now rock solid sharp ice, the shit stays frozen for like 6 hours!, little chunks, but solid ice


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

a few pics of some smaller stuff  needs a little bit more of a trim, but i'm happy overall, a nice natural look to the buds, when i got these out of the jar, it all clumped together as 1 piece , a big thick sticky fresh piece of nug  mmmm


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

wheeeeewweeeeee lookin nice man i bet ya got the pound you were looking for ...... i got my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 16, 2012)

Seeing those pics makes me very sad inside. I want to live in the bud. 

F2H


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

lol, yeah man good stuff ! makes me a very happy man indeed, glad things turned out ok, soo much for the pollen sacks i saw a while back! not a seed in sight, and i've had a real good look!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

day 4 veg.... bought a new pyrex pipe, with liquid inside!! insane idea!!! had to grab it $50 keeper for sure!

and my outdoor girls are about week 3 flowering....





































she has grown for sure, a little green for my liking at this stage, so i added another 50ml of grow a+b each, and 20ml of B1 Boost, could be strain related, but i see no burning with the nutes ive given soo far, and i think she could do with a small perking up, so at the moment, i am at 50% nutrient strength


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 17, 2012)

What's the liquid? Antifreeze? Alcohol? Can you stick it in the freezer?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

i would say fridge would be safe  i dont think freezer, the temp change would be too great i think.... but i tell you the fridge makes a hell of difference, bit cold on the lips, but makes the smoke sooo smooth, amazing.! i don't know what the liquid is, it has a thick consistency though!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 17, 2012)

pipe and plants look great flowa l, i used to have a pipe like that but the inside liquid was glow in the dark .... very cool haha but just seeing yours makes me want to go out and find another love those style pipes very cool man its a keeper for sure


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Flowa! The top is looking great at day 5. I put her out in the breezeway where she is in the shade but can see the light! Here is what she looks like today - she is going to be a monster outside.







Do you use 100% pearlite for your outside plants?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 17, 2012)

Flow, I know you posted it somewhere, but can you direct me to where I can look at your hydro setup? I am curious as I am prolly going to be leaving Soil next grow. Thanks brother!

Snoogins


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

nice plants , nice bowl ... ... . subbed


----------



## napalmm (Apr 17, 2012)

another newbie subbed here, i like your growing style! I'll be starting my first hydro (and first scrog) in a few weeks so i'll be following your progress closely!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Flow, I know you posted it somewhere, but can you direct me to where I can look at your hydro setup? I am curious as I am prolly going to be leaving Soil next grow. Thanks brother!
> 
> Snoogins


man, i get this question sooo often !  at the start of this thread i try to explain as best i can, 2 pots, 1 inside the other, hempy style, recirculating, if you need any thorough questions after reading ofcourse, then please pm me, i get alot of people wanting to grow this style, it's really simple, and effective.



EROsain said:


> nice plants , nice bowl ... ... . subbed


thanx mate! dry weight report coming tonight for my 3rd indoor grow, 1 plant.....over 500 grams 



napalmm said:


> another newbie subbed here, i like your growing style! I'll be starting my first hydro (and first scrog) in a few weeks so i'll be following your progress closely!


good to hear man, i try to include everything so people don't ned to ask too much, when i do a flush, i will include pics of how to......


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

What's this? Subscribed.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What's this? Subscribed.


welcome funny man, gotta get the ball rollin, you know how it is, just about to weigh up....its been curing for a couple of days, dry for 7, didn't take as long as my last stuff to dry, no where near the density, but wow, i got a few jars full for sure! i'd probably do a happy dance if i wasn't so stoned on hash


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

any medibels planed for ? ...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

EROsain said:


> any medibels planed for ? ...


ofcourse, i'm making all sorts, i made hash a couple of days ago, i got over 7 grams of honey oil, and may make some cookies yet....gotta have it all


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Flowa - did you see my question about pearlite outside?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flowa - did you see my question about pearlite outside?


shit! sorry mo! i get soo many questions! not that that's a bad thing! i'd love to help 

i use 50/50 outside half perlite, half organic compost the more perlite you use outside the more often you will have to water, i water every 2 days with my mix it's very easy draining, and doesn't hold alot of nutes, so it's easy to keep clean and flush when i need. i have seen 80% perlite used outside, it is possible, but i would most certainly hook up an auto feed system, with a feed ring and pump, it would grow fast though for sure! but would need extra support outside, outdoor plants dont get the luxury of scrog nets usually, so you have to go custom, i have seen strawberries grown in perlite  as a desperate attempt to cover illegal activities


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

what do you use for microbes


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

EROsain said:


> what do you use for microbes


I use the whole CYCO line....Microbes are in the grow and bloom base products as far as i know, and all vitamins and minerals make up the rest of the line, B1 boost, Zyme, Uptake, Swell ,potash and silica


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

EROsain said:


> damn . .. any molasses ?


no mollasses mate, just CYCO, and nothin but Cyco 

_*Ok! YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!! FLOWAMASTA'S GROW NO.3 HARVEST WEIGH IN!!!


*_ok to get things ready, i got my new clean Jars, they are 3 litre jars each, should of grabbed more, ooh well! the 3 litre jars weigh in at around 1270 grams clean, to give you an idea, how big they are the 2 different Jars contain my 'Gold' all my resinous tips of colas go in that Jar (Night time smoke)  the little Jar containg my test nugs for UVB potency ....who knows they will be smoked after a nice 1 month cure for the ultimate test  
Ok the numbers! the numbers! you wanted to see as much as i did! and i was sweating hardcore filling these jars!!

548 grams total ( 1 Plant ) 19.5 ounces dry..

not including the small amount of sample buds i took a while back 
so the numbers show it is in between my first and my second grow in yield, i did get more colas this time, so more golden smoke
very happy man, please enjoy my pics, and please be open minded, yes this is alot of bud for 1 plant. But i have seen plenty more before!

i peeled a nug open, to give you a nice look inside


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks FlowaMasta! I have some white pumice gravel that I use in my garden to help air up the clay. I also have a few bags of Dr. Earth organic soil and some organic compost. I can't wait to see her go full throttle out in the sun!
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks FlowaMasta! I have some white pumice gravel that I use in my garden to help air up the clay. I also have a few bags of Dr. Earth organic soil and some organic compost. I can't wait to see her go full throttle out in the sun!
> Cheers,
> Mo


sounds great Mo! dont' you wish the rockwool was clear and you could see the roots start off!? keep us informed! she will go great outside i'm sure!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 18, 2012)

Props! Massive harvest of some very nice looking bud. I'm starting to think I just might need to import some banned ferts from Australia


----------



## curly604 (Apr 18, 2012)

congrats man wow 19 ounces give or take thats quite the haul man great work! i hope to get close to that and i got six plants going lol you lucky buger only havin to deal with one .... next round im scroggin for sure all thanks to you flowa you the fuckin man


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - when and where do you FIM? I will take a pic of my girl and label it so you can tell me where.
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

OK FM - Here is my question:

Where do I FIM:







And when do I FIM?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Props! Massive harvest of some very nice looking bud. I'm starting to think I just might need to import some banned ferts from Australia


Thanx Gas! maybe just give CYCO a run  i'm getting amazing results outside using a simple $3 NPK granule mix from the supermarket, which i'm using on 2 out of the 5 small plants, absolutely amazing results for simple nutes! actually it's blowing me away the results i'm getting, i'll post some pics soon , these outdoor girls are frosting up something ridiculous! the 3 that are getting the natural organic mix, are going much slower, less frosty and no where near as stinky  glad i chose to trial them.....



curly604 said:


> congrats man wow 19 ounces give or take thats quite the haul man great work! i hope to get close to that and i got six plants going lol you lucky buger only havin to deal with one .... next round im scroggin for sure all thanks to you flowa you the fuckin man


lol! thanx man! 1 is still a bugger to look after really, cause if i had to move the full size plant, it's nearly impossible, so i take huuuuuuge risk, but it's all part of the fun, and luck of the game 


Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - when and where do you FIM? I will take a pic of my girl and label it so you can tell me where.
> Thanks,
> Mo


WWHHOAH!!? u thinking of fimming your girl already! man u work in fast forward! or you just getting keen!  I fim where i think a branch needs to stop growing just where it is, 1 week before flowering ( my second topping stage...) fiming usually requires just a simple cut through the growing tip, an un-neat, damaging cut, the idea is that where you cut, the small growing shoots that were once stemcells, now become growing tips, and multiply, stopping any further vertical growth, it's easy to fim too much, and lose alot of yield, the trick is to fim key branches, (medium fatness) branches ones that don't need to grow any higher, and you want multiple small colas, instead of 1 spindly stretchy cola. I really only Fim about 4 branches, usually the 4 outer corners of the tent, so i can fill the corners better. the rest of my tips, are either topped or cloned 

Fimming is a more gentle way of topping, but not a guaranteed way of more yield, just a way of more control, topping is for yield purposes, the idea, is to have more than 1 cola gathering the lamps energy. 1 will soak up less light, the more tops you have, the more light coverage you will have...

let your plant go atleast 1 more week before you fim or top Mo' looking at your cute sativa, my thoughts ould be to do a small topping on each of the 4 mains, but wait till they grow a few more nodes, the centre mass will catch up in nooo time at all!! u wait and see! glad to hear Mo' keep it up


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

Pics for Jsamuel 

wanted to see some pics of my hydro setup







here you can see the outlet coming from my pump, (the smaller hose) the larger is the return coming from the bottom pot


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OK FM - Here is my question:
> 
> Where do I FIM:
> 
> ...


like this Mo! just through the tip !!! Just! u want to stop the centre node from growing up, tine little snip, right through, even if it looks messy, it will be fine


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Pics for Jsamuel
> 
> wanted to see some pics of my hydro setup
> 
> ...


Thanks flow, that answered most of the questions I had. I appreciate it. Just currious, why perlite instead of hydroton? +1 rep as soon as I can hit you again.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks FM,
So line number 2 is the right place for FIM (later).
I see what you are using - it is 2 beer cooler tubs. Nice! What kind of valves are you using? How do you keep them from leaking?

I decided to LST the plant a little and get some more side branches to fill in. Will FIMing make the side stuff grow faster while the top recovers?

Here is a pic:







I put the clone outside today again and she loved it. I dug some of the Hydroton away from the rockwool but I did not see any roots. It is only day six though.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks FM,
> So line number 2 is the right place for FIM (later).
> I see what you are using - it is 2 beer cooler tubs. Nice! What kind of valves are you using? How do you keep them from leaking?
> 
> ...


not sure what you mean by beer cooler tubs ? the res is from bunnings, i drilled the holes, no valves, just grommets and stems, then i slide the hose over, as long as it's long enough to take enough of the hose, it won't leak, the holes are drilled smaller than needed for a tight fit, i replace hoses, air stone, feedring and air hose, and will only use the pump for 3 grows, i will be getting a new one shortly, i like new and clean, fresh and tight. hehe 

i wouldn't worry soo much on Lst'ing, as the tops you want as close to the light as possible for optimal node spacing  i would take them away for now, let her get as much light as possible to the growing tips, you want the the new growth down low to stretch up past the outer section, keep everything below the screen and you will be fine ....

sweet as Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

You will notice now Mo with my plant, i want her to stretch as fast as she can, after tomorrow, i will raise my light even further, to get her to do a big stretch, because i have already topped early, my node spacing will already be optimal, and vertical growth will match node spacing to a degree, i won't need to touch my plant at all for the next 3-4 weeks, i want her to grow fast and stretch to my desired first net height. I already have my Branches ready to sprout and start flourishing, and instead of my plant trying to grow up so much, it is already starting to bush out, exactly what you're doing. if you have your intended bush....just keep her growing fast  that's my advice for now


----------



## EROsain (Apr 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Pics for Jsamuel
> 
> wanted to see some pics of my hydro setup
> 
> ...


 very clean solution there .


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks FM,

We use those tubs here in the U.S. when we have a party. We fill them with ice and beer bottles and soda cans.

I will go untie her now and go back to the screen. Should I raise the lights too?

The tiny clone I fried in the sun is doing better now that I put it on the magic window sill. ^^

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

EROsain said:


> very clean solution there .


just grow A+B and a bit of B1 Boost, i always keep it clean, if its getting murky, i know to flush...perlite is soo easy to work with



Mohican said:


> Thanks FM,
> 
> We use those tubs here in the U.S. when we have a party. We fill them with ice and beer bottles and soda cans.
> 
> ...


no worries Mo' i think the lights are at a nice level, did you up the base food at all?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi FM,

The ppm is 840 last time I checked. She is bushing out nicely. I saw a couple of gold tips. Here are some pics without the LED and CFLs:

Above the screen:







Below the screen:







How does it look?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi FM,
> 
> The ppm is 840 last time I checked. She is bushing out nicely. I saw a couple of gold tips. Here are some pics without the LED and CFLs:
> 
> ...


she looks beautiful for sure! i think Jin would have a better idea on the nutes idea, she looks lush and dark green, both great signs, maybe she's just resting.....i wouldn't worry about the gold tips Mo' the overall plant health is fantastic. To see what the nutes are doing most recently, you want to look at the new growth, not the large leaves, the large leaves will show deficiencies, the new growth will show upcoming signs. If the new growth is bright green, you could bump food up, in my opinion, atleast slightly, to see a difference. It's harder to tell the overall health of a plant based on the large leaves, as they are looking after themselves, and have their own storage of sugars, the new growth is what your plant is uptaking, take close note on colour changes, and whether the leaves are pointing straight up, or laying flat, find that balance, that's what i try to do, if the leaves are pointing up, the plant is growing at peak speed, it try to back it off from that point.
saying this Mo' my plant which is only 5-6 days old, cant remember, is nearly on full strength nutes now


----------



## kingsofstate (Apr 19, 2012)

hey flow, congrats on that harvest man, that bud looks frosty as hell. Getting over a LB on one plant man indoors is really something.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2012)

*Day 6 Vegging! things are growing very fast, health looks 100% the new growth is perky, and full of energy!















here is some hash i been pressing, stupid press thread cut my hand up , had to stop, thats what happens when you get keen and smoke some tasty hash, then go and press more stoned without thinking!!







*


----------



## EROsain (Apr 19, 2012)

wow i wanna smoke a blunt of that


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 19, 2012)

ive got a prewss that makes it look just like yours does, do you just put the hash in then screw it together? so what do you think of that stuff? you like it better than your oil?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> ive got a prewss that makes it look just like yours does, do you just put the hash in then screw it together? so what do you think of that stuff? you like it better than your oil?


well, put it this way, i hope i can make better, it's really nice and tasty, and has a fast initial buzz, more like a body stone overall, but only lasted for maybe 2-3 hours, this batch of hash isnt as strong as my oil, nowhere near, but that's ok, a good change, and what i did before was, i packed a nice bowl in my new pipe, covered a nice cone in powdered hash, then a nice dollop of honey oil, and sucked on that for a while, didnt even smoke the whole thing in one sitting, it blew my head off, with the nice initial buzz of the hash, and the never ending drunk feeling i get from the oil, with the 2 tastes combined it was sweeeet, so what i might do is mix some honey oil with the hash, someone said this not long ago!! that should be a nice cocktail...
yeah, u just put the hash in and then screw it together, i could only manage about 1 gram total for 1 brick, any more and it's too hard to screw together.
i vaporized some hash in the digi-volcano this morning, needed about 190 degrees to get a decent vape goin on, but it was nice, and made me very hazey, and a strong high, sweeeet!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 19, 2012)

yep thats the same press i got lol. id like to try the 2 mixed together it does sound good, i grind alot of bud up to make kief (no idea if that's spelled right lol) anyways i mix it in with my oil about 50/50 kief and oil. im sure you said this already but i forget, did you use your trimmings wet or dry?


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 19, 2012)

best way i have found for the bubble bags is to freeze the wet trimmings for a day or so in the freezer then get your bags ice and water ready, take trimmings outa freezer and throw them in there to then mix with a spoon for awhile, about half an hour, then strain it out. i repeat this several times then when im done i take all of the stuff i already used and redo it again with a power mixer, that last batch isnt very good but its worth making it.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 19, 2012)

love mixing hash and oil  , he flowa just curious how many times you plan on topping your baby?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi FlowaMasta - a couple more questions:

What is the bag you have in the top pot of your grow system? What ppm and pH are you at?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> best way i have found for the bubble bags is to freeze the wet trimmings for a day or so in the freezer then get your bags ice and water ready, take trimmings outa freezer and throw them in there to then mix with a spoon for awhile, about half an hour, then strain it out. i repeat this several times then when im done i take all of the stuff i already used and redo it again with a power mixer, that last batch isnt very good but its worth making it.


yeah i tried both wet and dry frozen trim, and found the best was with the dry, but i will try again later today with 1/2 lb of fresh trim, and be more gentle the first run, see what i get outta that


curly604 said:


> love mixing hash and oil  , he flowa just curious how many times you plan on topping your baby?


i top once at the very start (have already) and again in 3-4 weeks time, i'll take around 20 cuts, and 8 clones



Mohican said:


> Hi FlowaMasta - a couple more questions:
> 
> What is the bag you have in the top pot of your grow system? What ppm and pH are you at?
> 
> ...


the bag is called a potsock, it has small holes in the bottom providing drainage into the bottom pot, and not allowing the hydroton or perlite to fall through the 4 large holes on the inside pot, it allows full oxygen supply to the root system, because the bag can breathe, but doesn't leak.

i haven't checked my ph yet, no need, during the grow stage i find that mixing the nutes at around 85% strength sits around the 6.0 mark, my ppms would be over 1000 easily, don't ask me how or why, i have a mate, and his sits around 1500ppm during grow, it sounds high, but for cyco, ppm is not that important, Ph is. as you can see my new baby is handling nearly full strength nutes at this early stage, flush today, and i'll bump feed up to around 90% and add some additives, ie: silica, uptake, and a bit of Zyme


----------



## curly604 (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks flowa 20 cuts eh that sounds about right i cant wait to try out a scrogg looks cool as fuck


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2012)

Is the water constantly circulating and pouring into the perlite?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Is the water constantly circulating and pouring into the perlite?


No Mo, my first post states i feed every 2.5 hours for 15 minutes at a time. it is constantly wet (hydro) but not constantly fed  it is still easy to over water if a pump fails, or a timer fuks up, i got a simple reliable analogue pin timer, and i just push 1 pin down every 2.5 hrs....easy as

1 pin = 15 minutes


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2012)

Sweet - thanks FM! 
I am trying different settings on my camera to get good colors with the lights on. I will post them soon.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey FM,

We have Home Depot here and I cant find the hose connectors you use in your pots. Do you have a pic? Are they the barbed kind where you use a hose clamp?

I am asking because I want to set up a second res so I can leave the main one alone during scrog.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy 420 flow  Have a good one!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2012)

inspection time.....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2012)

That is soooooo cool! Good job mate!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM,
> 
> We have Home Depot here and I cant find the hose connectors you use in your pots. Do you have a pic? Are they the barbed kind where you use a hose clamp?
> 
> ...


they are clamp style connections, i'm sorry, no pics, as the only ones i have are in there  i dont use clamps though, no need really, if i was worried they'd come off i wouldn't do it, i have to push the hose on fairly tight.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> That is soooooo cool! Good job mate!


lol, and that's a real Fender Strat Guitar


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 20, 2012)

Great disguise. I bet you are just one happy camper today with all the different essentials you have. big jars of bud, oil, hash, combination of all 3 together. pyrex pipes. your having a hayday. 

F2H.


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 20, 2012)

Very stealthy mate


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 20, 2012)

thanx mate  all up and running again now  ducting all sealed up, temperature stable at 29 degrees, i'm happy with that, we had a hot day today....

got a few pics of my outdoor girls flowering, same strain as my last grow...


----------



## dubalchemist (Apr 20, 2012)

Vocal Booth i never thought of that disguise! Cant wait to see monster #4


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 20, 2012)

my mrs might smoke the magical ganja!, but she's full of great ideas  would you believe the agent, never thinks to ask.... doesn't even look twice, and my plant, is still in there  not to mention drawers full of weed!! it kinda smelt a bit still, but she knows i'm a smoker, cause i left the bong out one day, i had to put it away, she didnt seem to mind though, South Aust. hehe. The Volcano, well that sits in the lounge looking like a good ol' oil burner, she never clicks on...gotta love it


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 20, 2012)

Up and running again  ...... day 6 today, start of week 2 already tomorrow!!!??? shite!!

I took a couple of different contrast shots, to give you an idea, of the light coverage and level, I'm not all that impressed with the light hood in the cooling aspect, i've had to leave the glass slid open about 2 inches, to allow enough airflow through, the vents on the side simply aren't big enough in my opinion, or my fan isnt sucking hard enough.....if anyone has some ideas, feel free .....i'm thinking even though the lighthood had an inbuilt fan, i think it might actually be restricting the overall airflow, if anyone has ideas, please let me know  would removing the glass still cool efficiently, with both fans sucking??


----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

i luv the amount of trics you get outdoors, those plants look crazy


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 20, 2012)

subbed mate!

Boooo to inspections! my tent is in my shed along with some furniture, I just covered everything in bed sheets (and the tent) to not get them dirty and the tent just looks like a big cupboard or cabinet


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 20, 2012)

EROsain said:


> i luv the amount of trics you get outdoors, those plants look crazy


cheers Sain

i think it's the strain , always produces really early on, already thick swollen milky trichs! and only week 3 ish!! i'll let these go for ages, make it knock out stuff for sure, make some amber oil......love my outdoors, and it's autumn  i started these really late knowing they would be small plants, easy to manage, they fukin stink soo bad, unbelievable for small plants, my yard stinks already  i was kinda hoping these small plants wouldnt be soo bad, i think it could be the nutes i'm giving the 2 in the 1 green pot, they are the only 2 getting extra synthetic nutes, cheap Big w stuff from the gardening section, just for a trial  i have had brilliant results in the past..... my other 3 are strictly organic, a simple compost/perlite mix, and just water, they are slower, but still producing, they look 1 week behind my synthetic....and funny to mention, on my synthetic, i'm noticing those trademark swollen pollen saks that appeared on my indoor, they pose no threat, as i haven't found a single seed yet in my indoor batch, and i've been smoking some big stuff 
so maybe nutes are cause a touchy trait, that comes out with heavy nute feeding, not to the point of burning obviously, but they are already swollen, thick and stink to high heaven! but still pumping out the white hairs...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> subbed mate!
> 
> Boooo to inspections! my tent is in my shed along with some furniture, I just covered everything in bed sheets (and the tent) to not get them dirty and the tent just looks like a big cupboard or cabinet


lol, good work man, if only i could put mine in the shed.....bloody hear it a mile away  nahh, wouldn't trust it anyway, i like my white noise...ehem, sorry fuckin tornado in my 2nd bedroom, it helps me sleep, it's as safe as i am


----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheers Sain
> 
> i think it's the strain , always produces really early on, already thick swollen milky trichs! and only week 3 ish!! i'll let these go for ages, make it knock out stuff for sure, make some amber oil......love my outdoors, and it's autumn  i started these really late knowing they would be small plants, easy to manage, they fukin stink soo bad, unbelievable for small plants, my yard stinks already  i was kinda hoping these small plants wouldnt be soo bad, i think it could be the nutes i'm giving the 2 in the 1 green pot, they are the only 2 getting extra synthetic nutes, cheap Big w stuff from the gardening section, just for a trial  i have had brilliant results in the past..... my other 3 are strictly organic, a simple compost/perlite mix, and just water, they are slower, but still producing, they look 1 week behind my synthetic....and funny to mention, on my synthetic, i'm noticing those trademark swollen pollen saks that appeared on my indoor, they pose no threat, as i haven't found a single seed yet in my indoor batch, and i've been smoking some big stuff
> so maybe nutes are cause a touchy trait, that comes out with heavy nute feeding, not to the point of burning obviously, but they are already swollen, thick and stink to high heaven! but still pumping out the white hairs...


as long as you can battle the out side elements for that long , but you seem to be doing fine


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, good work man, if only i could put mine in the shed.....bloody hear it a mile away  nahh, wouldn't trust it anyway, i like my white noise...ehem, sorry fuckin tornado in my 2nd bedroom, it helps me sleep, it's as safe as i am


What's making the noise? mines almost silent


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> What's making the noise? mines almost silent


evap cooling and no silencing


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 21, 2012)

Flowa, new grow looking smashing already with your new parts, glad everything cruising along.

an update for you, mine are end of Wk 3 flower ;


----------



## EROsain (Apr 21, 2012)

great training . is that RDWC?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 21, 2012)

[420]Haze;7327684 said:


> Flowa, new grow looking smashing already with your new parts, glad everything cruising along.
> 
> an update for you, mine are end of Wk 3 flower ;


now that's just sweet as chocolate pudding  wooooow, no shit man, u got it made, bet you're glad you got lots of netting , but trust me , it made hell for harvest time  grrrrr what a fukin tangled mess! totally worth it though, i can see this being one of your favourite harvests Haze  looking superb!

and yeah, things are going smoothly, the plant is a little uneven, so i'm going in to spin her around, so that her 4 mains are unison with the sides of the tent....light-hood is.....ok, could be better, but for a cheap option for this grow, until i get a controller organized and new filter, this is is just to help with things for now i hope her coverage is even, i'm soo damn picky....and it sucks i gotta have the glass open to allow enough airflow.. thinking of removing it all together, and seeing a difference, with the 2 fans extracting is should be cooler than 29 degrees, in my opinion. However, it doesn't feel that hot, and i can put my hand within 3 inches of the glass, and not burn.

anyhow, i'm gonna have a blast with this grow....to have my first new strain is very exciting, and anything to do with skunk makes me want to cry out loud  knowing this strain isnt out there is also a huge bonus, coming from a hobbyist grower for quality not yield...my style for now!!  i want a nice yield, but not aiming for 1 lb, as this strain is apparently not a giver, but who knows.....this is my grow and i might pull some more magic


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 21, 2012)

Day 7 Veg for my Jack/Skunk 

and playing around with some different grades of hash, and yes there is still green bits here and there. i have come to the conclusion, that they are cheap bubblebags, and to get a decent product, i have to be more careful, and pour slowly through the filters so it doesnt leak around the stitching, i will get some more bags soon, i'll go fo quality for sure, i read the reviews and they seemed ok, but, i'm not 100% impressed, however i'm still yet to try a dry ice hash, which i will run soon enough


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 21, 2012)

The hash quality seems to be improving. Some of that looks pretty fucking clean


----------



## EROsain (Apr 21, 2012)

the clone is getting the color back quick  even the leaves are sitting very nice


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 21, 2012)

I want to just chew that ball of hash oil like a gumball. 

F2H.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> The hash quality seems to be improving. Some of that looks pretty fucking clean


thanx gas  i was really careful not to agitate too much to get the better quality, i think its about as good as i'll get for trim for now, but i'm pretty happy, i actually got a beautiful batch of 74 micron hash powder, and mixed it into a heap of amber glass, and a bit of honey oil......iiiiiiiinsane, i didn't think i was going to stop coughing! 



EROsain said:


> the clone is getting the color back quick  even the leaves are sitting very nice


Isn't she  i bumped the nutes up, and she took it like a bitch, really happy with her growth, for this stage in growing, she is at full steam ahead now, just have to watch her flourish, and watch for bugs. easy as



Favre2Harvin said:


> I want to just chew that ball of hash oil like a gumball.
> 
> F2H.


lol, i have had a go at tasting the ol' golden wonder grease, and its really hard to get down!! and makes your teeth all golden and sticky.....i wonder what swallowing a cap with a couple of points of hash would do??? anyone???

this is my amber hash, with amber glass, it was very tricky to mix up, the amber glass oil is already rock solid, so i had to heat everything up to give it a thorough mixing, and ended up with a big sticky smelly lump of the most deeeeeelish hash ive ever had. i think i might do this with 50% of the hash, makes it soo tasty, wow, and well effect, the pics show it all. *pure filth!!! 
*


----------



## curly604 (Apr 22, 2012)

what up flowa little plant looks great  gonna be a strong little bugger , was i right or was i right about mixing the oil and hash  makes the best puddy mixture ever eh, love that shit.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey FM,
Your hash just keeps getting better! I found some cool plumbing fixtures called bulkheads for running water out of a tank. Installed them and added a second res today. Went back to using LST because I was breaking the fan leaves in the screen.

New water:
pH 5.4
ppm 1000 (GH Flora Nova Bloom)

Here is a the new plumbing:








Top view of LST:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

curly604 said:


> what up flowa little plant looks great  gonna be a strong little bugger , was i right or was i right about mixing the oil and hash  makes the best puddy mixture ever eh, love that shit.


cheers for the compliments curly 
no shit man, very small doses!!! makes me cough my lungs up! very very body stoned, along with some of my nicest quality nugs from my indoor 
oohh pics ! here is a couple of the head tips i keep in separate jars....

ohh, and some hash pics that snuck in  and yeah all diff grades of hash, even the greenish 120 micron grade, which i found goes sweeeeeet in the digi-volcano vape!! ooohhh wow, 1 bag and totally different high, head buzzy, lighty floaty laddidahh


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM,
> Your hash just keeps getting better! I found some cool plumbing fixtures called bulkheads for running water out of a tank. Installed them and added a second res today. Went back to using LST because I was breaking the fan leaves in the screen.
> 
> New water:
> ...


wow Mo  go hard or go home ey!!  nice work , i'd keep an eye on that ph, maybe bump it to around 5.8, thats the safe zone...other than that, looking thick and green, going great!, looks to me, like you're getting keener to start flowering her  ad i'm all up for watching Mo! 
good work, rep'd ya +

beeeeeeeeeautiful and greeeen oooooh yeah


----------



## RL420 (Apr 23, 2012)

sub'd, your last monster was awesome, keep it up!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey FM - Here is today's update. She is loving the high ppm.

pH 5.8
ppm 940

Top view with lights on:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - Here is today's update. She is loving the high ppm.
> 
> pH 5.8
> ppm 940
> ...


shweeeeeeeet! lookin much better!! leaves vigor has improved, beautiful work, can't wait to see your girl flower!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 23, 2012)

made some more bubble today, smoking some bubble, smokin oil, the works, getting super high and watchin a movie down at the flix

i put some oil on top, but put more on top of that!! not to mention there's 50/50 20micro bubble mixed with amber oil  yummmmmy


----------



## curly604 (Apr 24, 2012)

fucking yummy is right man , i have been putting my new oil dome to heavy use fucking love the thing  beautiful work on the hash man your gonna be a pro in no time


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

curly604 said:


> fucking yummy is right man , i have been putting my new oil dome to heavy use fucking love the thing  beautiful work on the hash man your gonna be a pro in no time


Thanx man! the more i read about this bubble hash, it seems as though the 8 bag kit could get more pure product maybe....i'm really not fussed, it's pretty decent if you ask me, and it really does the job compared to bud, i can't even finish 1 small pipe like the top pic, and i'm super blazed, nice taste, and burns to white ash, i noticed you have to smoke it slow, or it turns oily, and runs through the bowl, but it helps make it go further too, 2 pipes for 1 good movie  
I'm thinking the reason i have such brownish hash is the dry trim i used for this was off someone else and the trichs were tiny, and matured well, not really any clear or sparkly trichs, but the product does it's purpose, and my mrs came home after i blazed a pipe, and she loved the smell of the smoke it gave off!! happy happy happy!!

thanx for the idea of mixing curly!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

here's a few forced flowered clones i cut from my last strain, about 4 weeks into flowering, and stink to high heaven!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 24, 2012)

Great looking pics. Do you really have kangaroos in your yard? Are they good for anything? This is probably the American equivalent of 'do you eat possum and raccoon,' but can you eat em? Maybe make a tobacco pouch out of their baby pouch while your at it? That sounds kinda cruel huh? Bull testicles make great tobacco pouches though.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Great looking pics. Do you really have kangaroos in your yard? Are they good for anything? This is probably the American equivalent of 'do you eat possum and raccoon,' but can you eat em? Maybe make a tobacco pouch out of their baby pouch while your at it? That sounds kinda cruel huh? Bull testicles make great tobacco pouches though.


lol, yeah gas!, not pets, just the odd one that jumps into our yard, they get a bit lost out here!! lol and yes you can eat Kangaroo, however, i choose to stick with beef  

the kangaroos can make quite a mess when they get scared, and can't find a way out, so we just open the gate, and they usually find their way down the road, or in front of a truck hehe..... i don't know how they get in, or why, we have a 5 foot fence, doesn't seem to bother them though


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking Lovely!

Wish I had a Kangaroo in my Yard................

Not that I gotta Yard..............

On my balcony perhaps?......................................


----------



## mive (Apr 24, 2012)

alright, i realize that it might not be your territory, but i am not sure, so ill ask anyway: what would be your points on the list for soil grows? im on my all together 4th cycle, 3 outdoors, 1 indoor now, and have only fed organically, but come on, man, im not anywhere near to getting crystals like this. the discrepancy seems astonishing to me and cant be written down to just the synthetics and that awesome macro camera you got there, no?

i must say, its incredibly pleasant to follow this grow. bummer, ive never tried hydro. soil just seems easier 

anyway, back to the galaxy joint i got going. mhhh... good smoke. 

 and thanks for all the awesome past and future tips to everyone!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 24, 2012)

outdoor grow jealousy rising , outdoor grow jealousy RISING!!!! haha stupid northern hemisphere i needs me a vaction home in a nice warm spot ..... hopefully one with slack weed laws too  , those little clones look great man , imagine your whole back yard filled with em .... a little outdoor sog haha! i love it and it is now on my to do list


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> Looking Lovely!
> 
> Wish I had a Kangaroo in my Yard................
> 
> ...


*lol!! a kangaroo would most likely jump off the balcony!! they just want to jump jump jump!! they have been seen on peoples roofs and cars, bloody things, they don't bother me really! they haven't jumped on my cars thankgod!!! 
**Thanx for the kind words Miss Phoebe i shall pop over to yours shortly *



mive said:


> alright, i realize that it might not be your territory, but i am not sure, so ill ask anyway: what would be your points on the list for soil grows? im on my all together 4th cycle, 3 outdoors, 1 indoor now, and have only fed organically, but come on, man, im not anywhere near to getting crystals like this. the discrepancy seems astonishing to me and cant be written down to just the synthetics and that awesome macro camera you got there, no?
> 
> i must say, its incredibly pleasant to follow this grow. bummer, ive never tried hydro. soil just seems easier
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the great compliments man!! 
I don't have alot of experience with soil personally, i mean i have grown a lot of outdoories in the past, but usually had the luck of planting them into healthy volcanic soil ready to go, it's only now i've been using compost/organic/perlite mix to get nice results outside, the perlite is my key to fast growth, no matter what size plant, i looooooove perlite, and got a shed full! my 5 outdoor girls are krankin away cause the weather has been ok, but the strain itself is a winner no matter what, always produces thick resin, really early on and sticks really really bad about half way through flowering.....the 2 girls i have in the green pot are getting solely synthetic nutrients in granular form, cheap stuff from big W!!!! (this is for an experiment) and the other 3 are strictly organic, getting no nutrients from hand, only goodness from the compost, they have held up their end through flowering, but nowhere near as thick or smelly as the 2 in the large green pot. the synthetics are winning buy a looooong shot, in terms of yield and potency by a long shot. and they are all the same age within 1 week, and all cut from myself at the same time....
The organics have a slight musky odor, and more white pistils showing, the synthetics are chucky, swollen, stink and pistils are already receding and turning red!
The only stuff i have been giving the organics is compost tea soaked overnight every few days, when i feel the leaves need a pick me up....i'm strictly light feeding the organics to see if there is a significant taste difference. not looking promising for them as it is for the synthetics!! *



curly604 said:


> outdoor grow jealousy rising , outdoor grow jealousy RISING!!!! haha stupid northern hemisphere i needs me a vaction home in a nice warm spot ..... hopefully one with slack weed laws too  , those little clones look great man , imagine your whole back yard filled with em .... a little outdoor sog haha! i love it and it is now on my to do list


*lol! thanks curly always good fun to find your post!
**Yes it is lots of fun growing these small clones in the yard, but saying that NO my laws are not slack. I just don't give a shit, i'm slightly careful, keeping them not too big, even my large outdoors have been a little big for my liking, i try to focus on my indoor as it requires a lot more attention, but the outdoor girls still get plenty of love, and i try to have them growing all at different times, and harvest at different times, so i get a variety of different strength smoke, and to keep the plant numbers down! having 5 outside here i can get in HUGE trouble, aswell as having everything inside  I have helicopters and all flying over all the time out here, i never worry, as i feel they are after the bigger players with backyards full.... Also being an inspection property i have to have them in pots so i can move them around, and keep them safe and hidden.....if i ever got caught i would be totally honest and say its all for me me me, and its never hurt anybody!. and I would do it all over again....cause it's a damn plant and i hate the laws, the system, the police, the government, sorry to get like this, but they all suck ass!!! the world really is turning into a shitty place if we all follow their rules...how can anyone have fun? it was ok back when they were young but nuh!!! not now, we can't have what they had...too much fun*


----------



## curly604 (Apr 24, 2012)

your always speakin the truth flowa , love it , totally hear ya on the pigs and gevernments .... they alll fucked man and it really sucks cause there is not to much small guys like us can do .... except grow our plants , love our people and stay lifted as always  cheers buddy keep it real down there ..... hey you being australian and all ever heard of whistler bc? im willing to bet you have known someone that has moved there or wanted to movve there in your life ... something about you auzzies and that place haha , just curious and stoned


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

curly604 said:


> your always speakin the truth flowa , love it , totally hear ya on the pigs and gevernments .... they alll fucked man and it really sucks cause there is not to much small guys like us can do .... except grow our plants , love our people and stay lifted as always  cheers buddy keep it real down there ..... hey you being australian and all ever heard of whistler bc? im willing to bet you have known someone that has moved there or wanted to movve there in your life ... something about you auzzies and that place haha , just curious and stoned


Thanx man!! I've never heard of whistler bc?? not sure what u mean at all!!?? sorry if that's a place , which it sounds like it is? where bouts? 


anzac day today.....who knew


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, yeah gas!, not pets, just the odd one that jumps into our yard, they get a bit lost out here!! lol and yes you can eat Kangaroo, however, i choose to stick with beef
> 
> the kangaroos can make quite a mess when they get scared, and can't find a way out, so we just open the gate, and they usually find their way down the road, or in front of a truck hehe..... i don't know how they get in, or why, we have a 5 foot fence, doesn't seem to bother them though



They jump that shit like NBA basketball players. 

F2H.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx man!! I've never heard of whistler bc?? not sure what u mean at all!!?? sorry if that's a place , which it sounds like it is? where bouts?
> 
> 
> anzac day today.....who knew


ahhahahhahahah! no worries man just a hot spot for you guys in british columbia here , its a mountain resort town one of the best in the world in fact and you auzzies seem to flock there in heards for some reason .... not hating on you guys , quite a friendly and peaceful people you are , just like us canadians  . good buddy of mine is from ..... shit i cant remember i think melburn or something, now he lives up in whistler , he just about shit his pants when i told him there was already a thousand of you guys up there hahaha.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 25, 2012)

here's a blog post from a "concerned canadian" lol -http://vancouver.metblogs.com/2006/10/30/is-there-anyone-else-in-whistler-aside-from-the-australians/


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 25, 2012)

mive said:


> alright, i realize that it might not be your territory, but i am not sure, so ill ask anyway: what would be your points on the list for soil grows? im on my all together 4th cycle, 3 outdoors, 1 indoor now, and have only fed organically, but come on, man, im not anywhere near to getting crystals like this. the discrepancy seems astonishing to me and cant be written down to just the synthetics and that awesome macro camera you got there, no?
> 
> i must say, its incredibly pleasant to follow this grow. bummer, ive never tried hydro. soil just seems easier
> 
> ...


Its the synthetic nutrients + 600w HPS + short (but regular) irrigation with perlite and or coco that produces nuggs like flowa's. He's a smart man and is the only other grower on these forums that grows in the same way i do, i have taken on his multi netting technique in my current grow, last time i didnt, so my colas were not as long as i wanted.

last grow ;







link to journal ; https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/423494-420-hazes-journal-slh-homebox.html

current grow, start of Wk 4 flower ;







Flowa, there coming along nice, stretch has slowed down, oil production has begun. 

Your Baby Jack x is looking primo.

Looking forward to seeing your hybrid strain grow out.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

[420]Haze;7346100 said:


> Its the synthetic nutrients + 600w HPS + short (but regular) irrigation with perlite and or coco that produces nuggs like flowa's. He's a smart man and is the only other grower on these forums that grows in the same way i do, i have taken on his multi netting technique in my current grow, last time i didnt, so my colas were not as long as i wanted.
> 
> last grow ;
> 
> ...


nice fuckin work Haze!! ooooh yeah, u are krankin along bigtime, if only i could see those girls up close!, but with your perfection, and environment, i can only guess they are near perfect!! beautiful growing Haze, u never cease to amaze me, and thanx for the kind compliments< little Jack is going along just fine!! not so little now


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

*Day 11 Vegging!!! look how big she's getting!! reach for the sky!!!!!

















*


----------



## Dutchmast3r (Apr 25, 2012)

100% perlite? hmm new to me whats the benefit? convert me to ur waysss!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

Dutchmast3r said:


> 100% perlite? hmm new to me whats the benefit? convert me to ur waysss!


lol, here's a shot of my last grow, 35 days veg, 56 days i think flowering, this was on day 52....

I would say the benefits would be fast root growth = fast plant growth, and i use a hempy style recirculating system in 2 50 litre pots, 1 inside the other....hope that helps, and perlite is very stable, and easy to adjust, flushes easy as


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 25, 2012)

Subbed, flo. Lurking


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Subbed, flo. Lurking


good man!! i'm up and about 3 am.... enjoy jack x


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 25, 2012)

Its 6.25pm were im at


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

where are you??, wow i'd be guessing......nuh, have no clue man


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *Day 11 Vegging!!! look how big she's getting!! reach for the sky!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic node structure. That thing looks awesome!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fantastic node structure. That thing looks awesome!


thanx jin!! good morning to you, i just lowered my light 4 inches , just for a few days, to get her to bush out a little, she's a stretchy little bitch, but watch me put the reigns on her, i'll reel her in and tease her, tickle her, give her the best of the best!!!

ey 24 degrees with the new hood


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 26, 2012)

oooooooooo the excitement!

....... there is sooooooooooooooooooooooo no better a hobby than this...........................


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> oooooooooo the excitement!
> 
> ....... there is sooooooooooooooooooooooo no better a hobby than this...........................


Thanx Miss 

here's a few shots of my outdoor clones again, i'm snipping the 2 in the green pot on the weekend, waaaay to stinky, and i'm getting paranoid, when i open the back door, my whole yard is smelling of skunk,,, even worse than my last outdoor batches! I didnt think these would smell this bad, they are 5 weeks in flower, and rock solid, fat swollen calyxs

































]


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Apr 26, 2012)

good god damn man. thats just beautiful. glad to be along (subbed) and cant wait to glean tons of tips from ya!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 26, 2012)

_... hahahaha know what you mean about the Stink*Paranoia.........

My new strains that started to flower - an then I reverted them - still stink to high heaven......... I mean they are small and the buds are disappearing...... but man......... they SMELL!!!!!!!!!

......I was so lucky that the Early Widow and the Great White Shark....had hardly a sniff to them until they were cut and dried.......

LOL_


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> good god damn man. thats just beautiful. glad to be along (subbed) and cant wait to glean tons of tips from ya!


lol, thanx mate!



MISSPHOEBE said:


> _... hahahaha know what you mean about the Stink*Paranoia.........
> 
> My new strains that started to flower - an then I reverted them - still stink to high heaven......... I mean they are small and the buds are disappearing...... but man......... they SMELL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I can't believe such small plants can stink sooo bad, they are only tiny plants, but the resin as you can see is thickly coated all over, even the undersides of the leaves, its like a sticky bug trap, constantly little black insects getting stuck on them, they land and can't get unstuck! this strain is unusual it stinks really bad growing and drying, but once dry its quite placid, until you take it for a drive in the car, or chop it up, then it releases it's strong fruity fragrance, this time these outdoories have a strong skunkiness to them, really really potent, and the buds always look great covered in crystals, and i hang dry my outdoor, so it always looks really neat, and dried naturally, it just stinks my house out too bad, i'm gonna get me another filter for a drying room, been meaning to


----------



## EROsain (Apr 26, 2012)

you like racks or you wanna get a room to hang them in ?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

EROsain said:


> you like racks or you wanna get a room to hang them in ?


i use those net hangers for the indoor, cause there's too much to hang, my outdoor yields aren't usually that crazy, so i hang them as whole branches / plants ...i'll just have a filter with a fan going to dampen the stench.
I keep my outdoor completely separate from my indoor (bugs and stuff) so it's in a diff room


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

Day 13 vegging.... growing flatout now, happy with her growth rate, she had a nice flush tonight, fresh nutes


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 27, 2012)

looks great, Flo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> looks great, Flo


thanx man! at this rate a net will be in next week sometime


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Apr 27, 2012)

so why pearlite my friend? instead of hydroton? and could you please explain to an aspiring hydro grower how the hempys style potting works?

thinking about starting up a lil side project...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> so why pearlite my friend? instead of hydroton? and could you please explain to an aspiring hydro grower how the hempys style potting works?
> 
> thinking about starting up a lil side project...


perlite is a more coarse medium, more ground up, so the roots have more space for growth, more gaps for roots hairs to travel. i use about 3 inches of hydroton on the bottom layer, but around 95% perlite. I believe it's called hempy style, the idea is 1 pot (the one containing the medium and root system) sits in a potsock, and that pot sits inside another pot similar in size and shape to fit, with 4 large holes drilled in the bottom for drainage, the potsock prevents hydroton and perlite from falling through into nutrient res. it is a simple flow through re-circulating system, automatically feeds every 2.5 hours, 15 minute intervals each feed, if i feel the plant is getting too much water i simply back off the feed to every 3 or 4 hours.
plus these are 50 litre pots, hydroton is more expensive than perlite. $30 = 100 litres perlite, $30 = 30 litres hydroton


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Apr 27, 2012)

ah gotcha. perfect sense. kinda like what i was thinking about doing. i like the dwc idea because its simpler and therefore easily maintained. i say simpler, but i mean itd really be splitting hairs here. this method definitely seems very simple too. 

i dont think that hydroton is that expensive here. not quite sure, i will have to check. i think i will be getting a 5 gallon bucket with a net pot in the lid. you fill the bucket to immerse the net pot about an inch or so, put a clone directly in it. then all thats needed is a nice aquarium airstone and pump. of course use whatever nutes u want in the solution. the airstone supersaturates the solution with oxygen, which increases root growth. you can also then recirculate the solution. you can do this *continually* because the roots dont need time to dry up/breath/oxygenate. thinkin of settin one of these babys up to just give it a try, but i cant fit the thing in my veg cab. so.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent. Can hardly wait to see the screen implemented on this one.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> perlite is a more coarse medium, more ground up, so the roots have more space for growth, more gaps for roots hairs to travel. i use about 3 inches of hydroton on the bottom layer, but around 95% perlite. I believe it's called hempy style, the idea is 1 pot (the one containing the medium and root system) sits in a potsock, and that pot sits inside another pot similar in size and shape to fit, with 4 large holes drilled in the bottom for drainage, the potsock prevents hydroton and perlite from falling through into nutrient res. it is a simple flow through re-circulating system, automatically feeds every 2.5 hours, 15 minute intervals each feed, if i feel the plant is getting too much water i simply back off the feed to every 3 or 4 hours.
> plus these are 50 litre pots, hydroton is more expensive than perlite. $30 = 100 litres perlite, $30 = 30 litres hydroton


You think I should run perlite in my net pots?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You think I should run perlite in my net pots?


With your system Jin, i would say they are on par, your root system is entirely different, even though these are both different ends of Hydroponics styles. I love my big thick coarse perlite, i think you could give it a go, i would say there would be a minimal difference, at a guess

Jin, I think you would have a blast doing a 100% perlite run! with the style you use with scroging, it could be efficient, and a good learning experience. what kind of yields did you get this run?

also Hydroton is alot heavier than perlite, but holds less oxygen and water. Got you thinking didn't i Jin  you monitor things obsessively like me, so i don't think you would have any troubles. have you always grown aeroponics?

I say go for it jin, you might surprise yourself....my thinking tells me your system can be an incredibly perfect system, your growth is based on how well you can get your roots to flourish in your nutrients, my system will stay almost stable as long as my perlite is kept wet, if my roots dry out for too long, disaster can happen, i myself can hear my pumps start up through the wall, and hear the bubbles coming through the hoses, that reminds me to keep check of things. My method is impossible to over water, as long as my system is recirculating. I find a balance where the leaves look like they are sitting nicely, if they look droopy, i feed more often


----------



## curly604 (Apr 27, 2012)

word on the street is hydrotron is not going to be produced any more ....... , perhaps its just in canada but thats what the guy at my hydro shop said ..... good thing i dont use it no loss to me


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

curly604 said:


> word on the street is hydrotron is not going to be produced any more ....... , perhaps its just in canada but thats what the guy at my hydro shop said ..... good thing i dont use it no loss to me


u could basically use ping pong balls lol!! just for the base anyway, well maybe not ping pong balls, but if the perlite is coarse enough it wont fall through the pot sock, i wash, and wash, and wash the perlite before planting, to rid of all the dust, and things that may wash through, my pump in my res has a filter gauze so that will never block, and if ever perlite happens to appear in the res, well it floats


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> perlite is a more coarse medium, more ground up, so the roots have more space for growth, more gaps for roots hairs to travel. i use about 3 inches of hydroton on the bottom layer, but around 95% perlite. I believe it's called hempy style, the idea is 1 pot (the one containing the medium and root system) sits in a potsock, and that pot sits inside another pot similar in size and shape to fit, with 4 large holes drilled in the bottom for drainage, the potsock prevents hydroton and perlite from falling through into nutrient res. it is a simple flow through re-circulating system, automatically feeds every 2.5 hours, 15 minute intervals each feed, if i feel the plant is getting too much water i simply back off the feed to every 3 or 4 hours.
> plus these are 50 litre pots, hydroton is more expensive than perlite. $30 = 100 litres perlite, $30 = 30 litres hydroton


Pot socks serve no real purpose other than easy clean up and removal of previous medium, like flowa said it just prevents your medium filling your bottom return pot with crap, i love em and use em everytime, slip a new sock in and no need to scrub or wash to remove previous nute salt residue build up, there is none, its in the old pot sock, it holds it.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

[420]Haze;7362172 said:


> Pot socks serve no real purpose other than easy clean up and removal of previous medium, like flowa said it just prevents your medium filling your bottom return pot with crap, i love em and use em everytime, slip a new sock in and no need to scrub or wash to remove previous nute salt residue build up, there is none, its in the old pot sock, it holds it.


correct  i still give everything a harsh scrub anyway, i'm a clean freak when it comes to my erbs.., 

i just wish potsocks were a bit tougher, one time i went to lift the sock out (heavy as fuk) and the stupid thing ripped round the top, and well. 50 litres of wet perlite can make a hell of a mess, i was lucky and managed to turn it upside down in a garbage bin without spilling too much!! other than than, i think they are the way to go for sure!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

Where do you get a pot sock?


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ I'd be curious to that question as well. 

F2H


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Where do you get a pot sock?


any hydro store really, i get mine at the hardware store, some nurseries may stock them, i'm sure ebay would sell them, check them out here, just did a quick search under POT* SOX*.....not POT socks.....http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/POT-LINER-SOX-SUIT-3-X-50-LITRE-POTS-HYDROPONICS-/160777889045?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item256f1be515#ht_1503wt_953


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> correct  i still give everything a harsh scrub anyway, i'm a clean freak when it comes to my erbs..,
> 
> i just wish potsocks were a bit tougher, one time i went to lift the sock out (heavy as fuk) and the stupid thing ripped round the top, and well. 50 litres of wet perlite can make a hell of a mess, i was lucky and managed to turn it upside down in a garbage bin without spilling too much!! other than than, i think they are the way to go for sure!


Bang on the money Flowa !
i also give a clean anyways too, youve seen my setup, if 1 leaf hits the ground im all over it, OCD freaky clean, lol, however, in reality its probs not required. LOL at your sock ripping, i made that brutal mistake once only after getting an earful from the mrs about how coco belongs in pots not all over her carpet. **Whoopsie**


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking good as always FM! I had a little hiatus due to being so busy in RL. My next grow is well on its way as well though!


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 28, 2012)

Heres my 30 litre pot sox ( and rootballs ) from last round ;


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

[420]Haze;7365318 said:


> Bang on the money Flowa !
> i also give a clean anyways too, youve seen my setup, if 1 leaf hits the ground im all over it, OCD freaky clean, lol, however, in reality its probs not required. LOL at your sock ripping, i made that brutal mistake once only after getting an earful from the mrs about how coco belongs in pots not all over her carpet. **Whoopsie**


lol, i hear you 



^Slanty said:


> Looking good as always FM! I had a little hiatus due to being so busy in RL. My next grow is well on its way as well though!


thanx man! great to hear you got another grow going on, i miss your colourful garden!! can't forget that !!, keep us all informed 



[420]Haze;7365349 said:


> Heres my 30 litre pot sox ( and rootballs ) from last round ;


awesome work haze, that's when you know you've maxed out the perfect size pot  gotta love how they overgrow the sox like that!

my last.....


----------



## below average (Apr 29, 2012)

In the picture above, did those roots grow through the pot sox and into the drain pot? Im just trying to get my head round this system. Does it go, Drain bucket/ inner bucket with holes/ pot sox full of perlite?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2012)

below average said:


> In the picture above, did those roots grow through the pot sox and into the drain pot? Im just trying to get my head round this system. Does it go, Drain bucket/ inner bucket with holes/ pot sox full of perlite?


yes correct, but the roots are only slightly submerged in the outer rim of the bottom pot, they never get drowned, or rotten, the system is sealed between the 2 pots and the pot sock...

Update day 15 veggie  gettin there....her week 3 dose of cyco XL (super phosphoric acid) should give things a nice boost, the next 2 weeks i need her to go flat out, i wont be going much more than 2 more weeks. i may not have to get the size i want this round


----------



## EROsain (Apr 29, 2012)

suiper healthy clone . how long you planing to vegg ?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2012)

EROsain said:


> suiper healthy clone . how long you planing to vegg ?


thanx man! i will be vegging around 28 days, give or take a few. twice as big as she is now


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2012)

here's a few pics of my clones i cut from my last crop, a couple of pics of some early stuff hangin and drying (due to being waaaaay to smelly for my liking) risk.....

the rest are slightly smaller, but starting to get their funk on now, i'll harvest 2 out of the 3 left in about 1 weeks time, an leave the tallest to go for longer, and see how long i can keep her growing ( to see an over cooked plant effect with my old strain ) thought i'd play around with these samll plants, the 2 hanging and drying were the 2 in the large green pot that were getting synthetic granular nutrients from big w. The other 3 plants are strictly organic and have had no nutrients besides compost tea whenever i remember to give them a top up, they have been alot slower producing, and no where near the odor of the synthetic 2....can't wait to see an effect on the 2 different...same strain ofcourse all 5.

these first 2 pics are the synthetic plants drying....nice resin production, and this was only at around week 5


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> where are you??, wow i'd be guessing......nuh, have no clue man


 Where all aussies originate from mate. World of fish and chips and pastys


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yes correct, but the roots are only slightly submerged in the outer rim of the bottom pot, they never get drowned, or rotten, the system is sealed between the 2 pots and the pot sock...
> 
> Update day 15 veggie  gettin there....her week 3 dose of cyco XL (super phosphoric acid) should give things a nice boost, the next 2 weeks i need her to go flat out, i wont be going much more than 2 more weeks. i may not have to get the size i want this round


I think this plant just turned me Lesbian........

I wanna get with her.......

Shezzzzzzz Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful...............


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> I think this plant just turned me Lesbian........
> 
> I wanna get with her.......
> 
> Shezzzzzzz Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful...............


Me too. I'm a Lesbian now because of you.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> here's a few pics of my clones i cut from my last crop, a couple of pics of some early stuff hangin and drying (due to being waaaaay to smelly for my liking) risk.....
> 
> the rest are slightly smaller, but starting to get their funk on now, i'll harvest 2 out of the 3 left in about 1 weeks time, an leave the tallest to go for longer, and see how long i can keep her growing ( to see an over cooked plant effect with my old strain ) thought i'd play around with these samll plants, the 2 hanging and drying were the 2 in the large green pot that were getting synthetic granular nutrients from big w. The other 3 plants are strictly organic and have had no nutrients besides compost tea whenever i remember to give them a top up, they have been alot slower producing, and no where near the odor of the synthetic 2....can't wait to see an effect on the 2 different...same strain ofcourse all 5.
> 
> these first 2 pics are the synthetic plants drying....nice resin production, and this was only at around week 5


Fuck yeah.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fuck yeah.


Thanx Jin! for early harvested stuff, it's pretty heavy with resin!, now you can see why i pulled early  no shit man, the different nutes that i gave these 2 plants have produced a phenomenal result.....even the trichs have a different appearance, and are much more densely packed....does look yummy doesn't it


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 30, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Where all aussies originate from mate. World of fish and chips and pastys


lol! good man! gotta love fish'n'chips...beached as bro 



MISSPHOEBE said:


> I think this plant just turned me Lesbian........
> 
> I wanna get with her.......
> 
> Shezzzzzzz Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful...............


we're all lesbian, some of us with strap-ons 

not far way from flower time i will put my net in tomorrow, and this will be my 1st scrog level....she'll still be a big plant, just maybe not gigantic  10-12 more days vegging, so i will be taking clones soon


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 30, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Where all aussies originate from mate. World of fish and chips and pastys


lol! good man! gotta love fish'n'chips...beached as bro 



MISSPHOEBE said:


> I think this plant just turned me Lesbian........
> 
> I wanna get with her.......
> 
> Shezzzzzzz Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful...............


we're all lesbian, some of us with strap-ons 

not far way from flower time i will put my net in tomorrow, and this will be my 1st scrog level....she'll still be a big plant, just maybe not gigantic  10-12 more days vegging, so i will be taking clones soon


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

Update! day 17 vegging! and she's huuuuge! 17 daus only,and i got a trunk on her like a tree! she's really flourishing, pumping the preflowers out, new shoots are coming out soo fast that the outer branches are now almost even, things are looking good!
I'll start with some prize nugs i'm choppin up from last grow, juicy as, and extremely sticky, these nugs stay on your fingers for hours, i look like a fool sniffing my fingers all day!! 
I know i done something right....mrs comes into the room, 'you put hash in that???' i reply, nuh you packed that yourself!.....oh yea...

and day 17 tonight.....and a pic snuck in there of a sad chicken out in the rain lol!! it's really a sook, plenty of shelter around but it wants to look sad in the rain under a tree hehe i just think that a crackup !!!


----------



## below average (May 1, 2012)

I'm loving the night shots of the outdoors, brings out some colour. Hey I would expect your climate to be similar to mine, are your outdoors getting the purple pigment going on or would this be strain based.Vic


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

below average said:


> I'm loving the night shots of the outdoors, brings out some colour. Hey I would expect your climate to be similar to mine, are your outdoors getting the purple pigment going on or would this be strain based.Vic


thanx mate! haven't seen you around before  thanks for poppin by, the dark shots were taken in a dark room with flash on, and some shots may look dark as i use extreme low iso setting so colours will only saturate the lens close up, where the flash will be exposed..even during daytime the contrast will be very noticeable 

and yes, i am getting a slight pigment of purple, i think the cold is the reason, i don't see any frost damage, perfectly healthy, it could be slightly strain based aswell, my strain seems to be fairly cold tolerant....still growing, and pumping out the resin


----------



## ^Slanty (May 1, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM PURPLE!!! 



My new setup is growing me some trees just as I was expecting! Oh my, can't wait for this round to conclude!(running Undercurrent)


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

Thought i'd update my outdoor clones on here, seeing as though they are finishing up rather quickly, these 3 that are left have been getting no nutrient apart from compost tea the whole 6 weeks, they have been slower at producing bud growth, but they have caught up, and have produce some incredible colours, the hairs are almost a bright orange, and the smell is alot more pleasant, and sweet on the nose compared to the synthetic nutrient clones i flowered earlier.... they are filling out nicely, and are not far from being picked

and yes there are a few pics, sorry if it takes a while to load, i'm obsessed with photography, and nice looking erb  thanx for taking the time


----------



## Gastanker (May 1, 2012)

Very nice. I feel you've spoiled us all with your pictures. Amazing every time which kind of makes me forget that they look amazing  Love the chicken picture.


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Very nice. I feel you've spoiled us all with your pictures. Amazing every time which kind of makes me forget that they look amazing  Love the chicken picture.


lol! i hope it's not too many! i mean i am paying to upload at this rate!! sharing is caring, it may inspire a few to chuck some leftover clones outside, some people just throw away some, not me! i can't if they produce like this every time without fail! why not  and the amount of pictures you see is not how many i snap  i have 1000's stored, over 50gb of high quality macro uncompressed


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Great pics! I love the chicken too.

How are your outside temps?


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Great pics! I love the chicken too.
> 
> How are your outside temps?


cheers Mo' , outside temps are cold around 17 degrees celsius, and 8 degrees overnight! they may go more purple yet!  i'll watch them carefully, i have to be careful of the rain, and keep them out, cause that will cause frost burn at night time.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Burrr, that is cold. You have so much good bud already, why don't you leave a little out there and see how purple and brown it will get?


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Burrr, that is cold. You have so much good bud already, why don't you leave a little out there and see how purple and brown it will get?


will do  i'll leave the smallest plant out there with the double heads in the orange pot, the other 2 have a decent little yield for a couple of heads, with this extreme cold weather i'm actually quite shocked they are still growing this well, must be a very tough plant!! i won't leave it to the point of being dead ofcourse, but it will be very 'ripe' i noticed one 1 clone i did like this with this strain , when i left it around 11-12 weeks, it became a very strong cherry type smell, not as aromatic but more like a wine flavour, i still have some left.....


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Back in the day, we did not harvest until Christmas. Now it is October for outside. That is two months of cold growing that we no longer see happening. I am going to try and keep my outside Sativa till Christmas (if I can just beat the bugs this time).


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Back in the day, we did not harvest until Christmas. Now it is October for outside. That is two months of cold growing that we no longer see happening. I am going to try and keep my outside Sativa till Christmas (if I can just beat the bugs this time).


all i do during the beginnings of flowering is give the base, and underneath of the leves a good soak with pyrethrum & Garlic spray, it keeps most bugs at bay, i took some more outdoor shots before in the dark, got some A! shots, i'll post a couple soon


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

update, day 18 vegging, found a couple of eggs from what i think are white flies, not a big issue for me, i can sort them out easily tomorrow with a fogger...

and a couple of nighttime shots, which i think just look cool! (outdoor girls)

This macro was hard to get, as you can see it is the size of a pin head at this stage, if this was 1 more day there would be a nymph crawling around and eating the leaves. these are easily eradicated with a pyrethrum fogger, which will kill the eggs, and anything else in the room. Pyrethrum is safe on plants and easily degrades under UV light and wind, easily simulated


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 2, 2012)

oh yeah flowa i do so love those outdoor night shots. so pretty!


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> oh yeah flowa i do so love those outdoor night shots. so pretty!


lol, thanx man!! yeah, i love the contrast effect against the black of the night, sometimes a little harder to get a clear shot, it has a little infra red sensor that sees close up, but not far away, it will focus in the total darkness upto around 12 inches or so with the ir sensor, very handy, i got a beaut spider shot somewhere on the HD taken at night time..it was a lucky shot, it ran as soon as the flash went off


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Amazing macros! I need to post some of my bug shots.


----------



## EROsain (May 2, 2012)

nice budz there , hope that winter harvest makes a good personal present


----------



## RL420 (May 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Amazing macros! I need to post some of my bug shots.


ewwww bugs!


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

They will be destroyed in seconds!!!  only found 2 eggs on the whole plant, and i looked for a good hour...nice an early, nothing will want to be in the room after a good fog out, it's probably my own fault, with the outdoor plants having bugs no matter what, and i did bring them inside, a bug could easily have flown off in that time....little bastards will find your plants no matter how hidden they are! they are in search of a heathy green plant to lay their eggs on, the eggs suck the sap from the stems, and that itself can cause problems, the flies themselves, well they are like little drills, and leave little scattered lines where they eat out their trails on the leaves....i have seen an entire branch eaten overnight by a decent little white fly family (say 10 or more flies) i have been lucky in my grows being as obsessive as i am, if somethings on my plant , i'll know about it sooner rather than later 

wow, went outside, the outdoor plants are maturing extremely fast, almost all hairs are red, could be the cold maybe....the little nugs are all rock solid, and stink to high hell when you give them a little bump. pppoooooooohhhhh my fingers still stink....they have got their funk on now, and their stink is unjustifiable


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

should of called this thread flowamasta's obsessive bud porn thread  some nice daylight pics, weathers sik, soaking up those sun's rays!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

*Did somebody say Fried Chicken??





*


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

She is beautiful! I want a farm with fresh eggs, milk, fruits, and vegetables  Maui would be nice!


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> She is beautiful! I want a farm with fresh eggs, milk, fruits, and vegetables  Maui would be nice!


lol, thankyou Mo' she is a very clean chicken  with lots of attitude, if we leave the door open for 1 second, she will sprint inside


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Does she like MJ?


Here are a couple bug pics for ya:

Praying Mantis:








Tomato Caterpillar:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 2, 2012)

Hahaha welcome to animal planet


----------



## EROsain (May 2, 2012)

............. chronic edition .


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone else wonder if the bugs get high when they feed off the plants?


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

Lol, animal planet indeed, and yes i think bugs get stoned, i mean who wouldn't in their right mind eh??
Update coming soon, day 19 today


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Hey FM - I got a little impatient and put my clone out a little early. She was pretty wilted but she is bouncing back (they always do). Please do not laugh too hard at my sorry plant!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - I got a little impatient and put my clone out a little early. She was pretty wilted but she is bouncing back (they always do). Please do not laugh too hard at my sorry plant!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


oooohhh!!! gettin a bit keen there Mo!! she's still adjusting  hopefully, i would spray her leaves, see if that helps a little, and that bucket being metal, if its hot weather that will dry out quick, but if its cool, no matter....
thanks for the bug pics Mo! nice work, love that tomato caterpillar, i found this guy a while back, u may have seen this, maybe not, looks wild as, i snapped this on my old Nikon....still great cam, he was only the length of my fingernail, that's up close and personal with concrete there


----------



## EROsain (May 3, 2012)

haha speaking of animals gettin high. watch the africa Strain hunters ? damn monkeys were jacking the budz from the field . i bet they roll that shit up


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2012)

How big is that guy? The tomato guy was as big as my finger!


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

EROsain said:


> haha speaking of animals gettin high. watch the africa Strain hunters ? damn monkeys were jacking the budz from the field . i bet they roll that shit up


haven't seen any of that, but you got me looking anyway!! i'm downloading the indian expedition as we speak!, eh type....strain hunters, looks cool, never heard of it, daaaam it's a 1.18 gb file, 2 hrs to download, damn it, HD aswell, if you goto filestube.com and type it in furk.net have it, tricky to find the download link, but it's on the right under watch it, and right click and save, and seeing as though it t.v based, it's legal


----------



## EROsain (May 3, 2012)

i usually just got it from you tube before they became so Anal retentive


----------



## [420]Haze (May 3, 2012)

EROsain said:


> i usually just got it from you tube before they became so Anal retentive


Its still on youtube, do a search, all the strain hunter videos are there, also search hightimes, they have some cool videos on there channel.

Flowa, heres my girls this morning at lights out Wk 5, i cant get any higher due to reflector ;


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

lookin real good haze! , love how the flash lights up the nugs!!, they goin straight up 

beautiful coverage!!

here's my baby girl, day 19 veg, and a few shots of some drying nugs from my outdoor (last indoor strain) soo frosty, can't wait to get a nice test, they are soo juicy i could smoke it now lol, and sticky mmmyummy!





















and some drying nugs shots....


----------



## [420]Haze (May 3, 2012)

As the old saying goes "stick that in ya pipe and smoke it". I'm hanging out to see how your baby jack x skunk develops, she's growing fast so far.


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

[420]Haze;7386104 said:


> As the old saying goes "stick that in ya pipe and smoke it". I'm hanging out to see how your baby jack x skunk develops, she's growing fast so far.


haha lol, thanx again man!! yeah, i'll be snipping clones next week some time, and flowering very shortly 

who want to see some hippie boobs  i've been told to cover the nipples so i'll stick by my word... just for some 'spice' to my thread , feel free to gaze upon them, they hypnotize me every day


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 3, 2012)

No comment


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 3, 2012)

i heart boobs. 

thanks to ms. flowa for sharing!


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> No comment


oh that could mean many things! 



monster.green.thumb said:


> i heart boobs.
> 
> thanks to ms. flowa for sharing!


sharing is caring  she gets more excited as the grow goes on i think.....  like me, but she starts taking her clothes off, and running around like a hippie fairy, and who am i to complain!!?? there's always a distraction a puff or a grope away lol. 

man, love this hash, not full melt but wow, straight in the pipe with a screen, and i'm dizzy as a drunk hobo...wwwoooo hoooo


----------



## RL420 (May 3, 2012)

wow what a nice set of TITS! Love em, oh and your plant too.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 3, 2012)

ha nice! saw before it was taken down. booya!


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 3, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> ha nice! saw before it was taken down. booya!


Same here. Very nice and thanks Mrs. Flow.


----------



## scroglodyte (May 3, 2012)

damn.......i missed the titty-shot.


----------



## ^Slanty (May 3, 2012)

Haha, photo removed on PB!

Ordered my WB150F yesterday! Should be here sometime next week! Can't wait!
Looked into things, and no duty on digital cameras imported from USA to Canada. So, here locally the camera is selling for $299 + tax. 
For ~$260/inc. shipping I got camera, 16GB SD, USB card reader, extra battery, screen protectors, case, 2 tripods, and a few other nick knacks. 
Makes zero sense to me.


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> ha nice! saw before it was taken down. booya!





^Slanty said:


> Haha, photo removed on PB!
> 
> Ordered my WB150F yesterday! Should be here sometime next week! Can't wait!
> Looked into things, and no duty on digital cameras imported from USA to Canada. So, here locally the camera is selling for $299 + tax.
> ...


daaaaamn!! pic removed, it seems there to me??? 

that sounds like a great deal on that cam man, real good deal, u will be surprised with the battery, it lasts ages, (lithium-ion) better tech...tripods would be handy for pics without flash, you're gonna love it man, best tech i've ever bought


----------



## mellokitty (May 3, 2012)

wasn't me.


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

Take this photobucket........


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

ooohhhh was she asleep, or wasn't she


----------



## RL420 (May 3, 2012)

You sir are one lucky guy. Shes a natural model!


----------



## EROsain (May 3, 2012)

what titi shots ?? .. arggg i miss everything


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

RL420 said:


> You sir are one lucky guy. Shes a natural model!


I'll let her know  a goddess


EROsain said:


> what titi shots ?? .. arggg i miss everything


you didn't miss out , i re-posted from another site, that allows ones nakedness


----------



## curly604 (May 4, 2012)

titties , weed , you thread has everything flowa  wish my lady would let me post pics of her  tell your girl shes awesome for having an open mind on weed and nudity


----------



## flowamasta (May 4, 2012)

curly604 said:


> titties , weed , you thread has everything flowa  wish my lady would let me post pics of her  tell your girl shes awesome for having an open mind on weed and nudity


Oh i will curly  she's a goddess

here is my other girl at day 20!!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 4, 2012)

hey flowa what size cube did that baby start in? is it bigger than 2 inch?


----------



## ^Slanty (May 4, 2012)

How do you like my latest:
View attachment 2153741View attachment 2153742
Check out that stalk! Plants are only roughly 18" tall!


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the mammaries.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - What settings do you use to get your macro shots?


----------



## kingsofstate (May 4, 2012)

Damn been away for a couple weeks, missed a lot! Now I'm all caught up and right there with u again in this post. And again your journals cover all my needs, titties, and lots of bud porn hahaha. Looking great flow, all your ladies.


----------



## flowamasta (May 4, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> hey flowa what size cube did that baby start in? is it bigger than 2 inch?


yes square 2 inches  but before i plant her, i should of showed, what i do is i peel some of the rockwool away.... personal preference, i expose some chunky roots, but only just...i leave the bottom of the cube ofcourse, but i believe peeling some away, will give the added boost at the start, the roots will have alot more oxygen in perlite than in rockwool, and in my opinion it should help it adjust that much quicker to the transplant....i notice some minor shock, but if you have lots of healthy roots and plenty of green leaves, you should be good to go....



^Slanty said:


> How do you like my latest:
> View attachment 2153741View attachment 2153742
> Check out that stalk! Plants are only roughly 18" tall!


I love your latest!! thats what i think!  wow, i love a good tree trunk like that, good sign of a hungry plant!!



lordjin said:


> Thanks for the mammaries.


you are most welcome, would you believe those outdoor nuggies i only recently found  in a jar....all perfectly cured, and 6 months old  shweeeet, and boy does it send you to the moon!!!



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - What settings do you use to get your macro shots?


I set the Camera On the 'P' dial and program my own, i set iso to 80, flash on, macro (ofcourse) and white ballance i set on custom, it will do a custom auto check of a shutter speed suitable for the current lighting conditions, the rest is up to your fingers, just remember to half hold the button until focus, and if you want the real hardcore close ups i sometimes get, you have to have real good lighting, and set a manual mode and play around with the shutter speed and aperture..just remember on manual mode you will need to re-apply the flash if you have checked your image because it's manual mode...snap away until you find a good balance....sometimes my macro will say not in focus (no green box, still red) but it is focussing on the centre of the image, further than the lens can 'think' it can focus, i can get as close as 3 cm and get ripper closeups..

the trick is to saturate the lens with as much colour as you can in shortest time possible....so extremely quick shutterspeed, wide aperture setting and usually flash, depending on lighting, and stability, a tripod would be necessary without a flash for good shots all the time, i have a steady hand, and get good shots either way most of the time



kingsofstate said:


> Damn been away for a couple weeks, missed a lot! Now I'm all caught up and right there with u again in this post. And again your journals cover all my needs, titties, and lots of bud porn hahaha. Looking great flow, all your ladies.


Why thankyou King  great to see you back here, hang on for the ride, it may get a little bumpy here and there


----------



## flowamasta (May 4, 2012)

have a pipe of pure hash.......and harvest some small mini clones  thats what i've been doing all day  goodbye outdoor risk. i was going to leave them. but i can't sleep knowing they stink like they do, so i chopped them all today, the first 2 of the 5 plants I chopped that were in the green pot, are now dry and curing, i got 26 grams for the 2 small clones hehe not bad, alot more than i thought!!!

the rest are now hanging, trimmed and drying  should get another 1.5-2 ounces at a guess
Thanx for tuning in to Flo's Thread!! enjoy the new Mini clone Harvest pics! oh and a nice bowl of 20 micron hash


----------



## EROsain (May 5, 2012)

nice harvest ,  ... paranoia kicked in ?


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

EROsain said:


> nice harvest ,  ... paranoia kicked in ?


lol!, it's kinda passed now hehe.... now that the funk isn't drifting out onto the street, but man my house stinks of the most unusual skunky funky smell, must be the weather, cause these last 3 that i picked today were all organic. 1 was really early and will be used for some bubble some time the other 2 are plenty done for good smoke, completely soaked in sticky resin, no amber trichs, plenty of milky, so the 2 best are quite funky, especially the tall single head clone, the further in i trimmed the funk nearly got unbearable... i shut myself in there, trimmed as quickly as i could. and shut and sealed the room!!....u may think i'm exagerating with the smell...i'm not!! i wish the smell would die off, and they can dry and get into jars...plenty of outdoor smoke now, and from 3 different grows, using the same strain, and they are all unique, as i harvested at different times....i'm starting to think these organic are going to be deliceous!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

Thanks! I am going to try the full manual setting next. I can't seem to get any close-up macros and I am not sure why. I did tests when I got the camera and I was able to get amazing macros of my keyboard (cat hair and all). Wish me luck. The outside clone is getting better every day. She is going to be a happy girl


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I am going to try the full manual setting next. I can't seem to get any close-up macros and I am not sure why. I did tests when I got the camera and I was able to get amazing macros of my keyboard (cat hair and all). Wish me luck. The outside clone is getting better every day. She is going to be a happy girl


brilliant to hear Mo'! you will get the hang of the camera, just gotta learn it focussing points, oh another thing i may have missed, this will only work if you have inteli-zoom off...*make sure the focus point is set on centre for good macros

*good luck


----------



## shrigpiece (May 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - I got a little impatient and put my clone out a little early. She was pretty wilted but she is bouncing back (they always do). Please do not laugh too hard at my sorry plant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a pointing trowl?


----------



## shrigpiece (May 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - I got a little impatient and put my clone out a little early. She was pretty wilted but she is bouncing back (they always do). Please do not laugh too hard at my sorry plant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a pointing trowl?


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

good Morning all in Australia, good whatever elsewhere!!! 

this is what i woke up to this morning, fully dried ready to test outdoor batch no.4 (synthetic nutrient blend clones) i got 26 grams for the 2 small plants, bugger all, but some really nice early harvested quality smoke, i've found it hard to find any herb of this quality for a long time around here, i honestly didnt do anything special with these plants, just watered them with the BIG W cheap granular nutes....

*Feedback is entirely welcome*, negative or positive, yes they are slightly early, i wasn't playing the risk game while Jack is growing  i feel alot safer now that my yard is free of dodgy smells

edit: i found that bug smack in the centre of the first pic


----------



## ^Slanty (May 5, 2012)

Looks like dirt! You have better just send those all to me for further inspection!


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Looks like dirt! You have better just send those all to me for further inspection!


lol, i better get a few opinions  pretty shit ey


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

> Is that a pointing trowl?


Yes! And next to it is a peanut shell ^^


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

My outside Malawi clone is looking better today!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Hey young Flow, g'day to you. Looks like some nice nicey that'll get you up there. So what part of OZ you in? (you don't need to be too specific, lol). My old man is living just outside Freemantle with is wife and kid. May be down some day once again. Peace bru, keep it growing.

DST


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey young Flow, g'day to you. Looks like some nice nicey that'll get you up there. So what part of OZ you in? (you don't need to be too specific, lol). My old man is living just outside Freemantle with is wife and kid. May be down some day once again. Peace bru, keep it growing.
> 
> DST


lol, good to see you here DST, i'm S.A outer city area...And yeah the smoke is actually quite heavy for how early i harvested, it smokes up nice and thick, and has a nice strong flavour, not what i expected when i planted it, i knew they would be a bit airy with the shit weather and all, but it's quite thick to chop, and smooth as silk, i'm still nicely baked after 2 hrs from 1 bong....

lol, young flow..i feel young again, i just watched 'dreamworks' Puss in boots hehe good movie gotta see it, and i'm nearly 30 lol


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> My outside Malawi clone is looking better today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Mo! she's starting to perk up..what kind of soil is that?


----------



## EROsain (May 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> My outside Malawi clone is looking better today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its alive  A liVE!!


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

Hi FlowaMasta - My soil is a melange of organic soil that has had a few strawberry grows in containers (so there were some nice old roots), compost, and pumice. When I went to water the clone today I noticed the compost was giving off some heat. I gave the container a good drenching with cold water and it feels good now. I need to give it a good NEEM and SERINADE treatment so the bug issues are kept at a minimum.

Hey DST - How old are you? Usually it is people my age that appreciate a good 18 year old single malt. 


FM - You inspired me to try an extra light in my cabinet:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi FlowaMasta - My soil is a melange of organic soil that has had a few strawberry grows in containers (so there were some nice old roots), compost, and pumice. When I went to water the clone today I noticed the compost was giving off some heat. I gave the container a good drenching with cold water and it feels good now. I need to give it a good NEEM and SERINADE treatment so the bug issues are kept at a minimum.
> 
> Hey DST - How old are you? Usually it is people my age that appreciate a good 18 year old single malt.
> 
> ...


that soil sounds like a nice blend, if it was me i would give it a nice feed as it would be starving after a transplant into basic used soil, the blend seems fine to me, but i like to give a good feed at the beginning to promote a good boosting start, seeing as you transplanted so early the plant has nothing to feed off as it's still trying to produce a big enough root system, probably why it wilts so easily....give some food, and maybe add some water granules or something that will help water retention. sounds like your hot metal bucket will dry her out pretty fast, i would water every couple of days but not a drenching, just enough....u know the deal, but if you give her a feed, give her a good drenching to make sure the medium is all consistent.... good luck Mo', or should i say mr Keen


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

Ohh! Mo, Nice work adding the UVB, I use the 10.0 Max version, shouldn't be that much different, but good shit man! good to see i gave inspired some


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

I am pissed (drunk for non OZ readers) right now so I am not able to concentate or type very well. I actually did add some organic fert when I mixed the soil.


This stuff:








I am still trying to get a good moon picture. Back to it!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I am pissed (drunk for non OZ readers) right now so I am not able to concentate or type very well. I actually did add some organic fert when I mixed the soil.
> 
> 
> This stuff:
> ...


good work Mo  if she doesn't perk right up again, try adding another half a cup , but that's me, erb always seems to handle that little it extra, i would think of it as an established plant


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

Thanks! I am always worried to over fert.

I did it! Tried with my old standby first

Canon D20 Digital SLR with telephoto:








Samsung WB150F








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

Nice work Mo  wish there wasnt just cloud tonight !! twas full moon here last night

The samsung takes the cake on that one  keep trying, try with more aperture, less shutter speed  and the more zoom you use the less optical clarity, just fyi


----------



## shrigpiece (May 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Yes! And next to it is a peanut shell ^^


Iv got one just like it, prefer it to the solid marshalltowns. Peace Bricky!


----------



## shrigpiece (May 6, 2012)

That weed looks fucking tasty. Nice work flow


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> That weed looks fucking tasty. Nice work flow


cheers mate!! lovin it, went for a quick drive to show a mate, just a tiny nug in the glove box....wow i was soo hopin not to get pulled over, stinky stuff ponged out my car bigtime!


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

*Day 22 Vegging Please Read this could refer to anyone!!!!
*
*I got my scissors from trimming the 3 small clones i had in the backyard...nice amount of good hash it bubbled and turned red as i was heating, whew! i feel super baked and what a rush!!! wow got my heart racing! 

please read:
Anyway i checked my plant today, while checking my res, i got my ph pen (which i rinse and clean regularly) and decide to do a ph buff with my buffer liquid to do a check....i could not calibrate it far enough for how out it was, and i check this fairly often.... i will check again, but if i cant read it i'm back to how i was growin first grow, which was never a bad thing anyway. BUT long story short... do people here check their PH setup, and do there buffer, and calibrate?? i was shocked to find mine soo far out i couldn't change it. more that 1.00 + can't calibrate it that far. 
I replaced my res nutes and fresh water as i had adjusted it beforehand and couldn't tell how far out i was...standard levels should be pretty close. the plant is showing good results anyway!!!

pics...first pic is scissor hash....yummy !! and fresh, 2 days dry





































*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2012)

Flow, very nice work man. Plant is looking healthy. I usually take my pH pen to the local Hydro Shop by my house and they calibrate it for free. I take it in every 2-3 months to have it checked. I made a cross of Early Skunk x Jack Herer. Excellent for SCRoG grow. Keep up the great work Flow.

Sub'd up to watch you finish her off

Peace

FMILY


----------



## psari (May 6, 2012)

Tools drifting: it's expected. Better the tool, technically, better chance it stays on target. But none of this stuff is made to last and there are limits on how they can make some parts to withstand constant use. Those who dont calibrate are doomed eventually.


Though you can find some tools that get stuck but can still be used. I call it the yardstick tale. Before standard measures people made their own of course. And even today, you dont want to necessarily use multiple measuring tapes on a project as the they can vary by up to a 1/16th due to wear, printing errors etc. That being said, even if my tape is long by a 16th, you just make sure all your grabs are done with it. Or go old fashioned and just use the first cut as the rule for the following ones. 


So in theory, even with a broken tool (not clocks, I know someone is thinking twice a day) you can still use it as a measure.

Of course I wouldn't recommend doing it, but it has been done. My favorite Pyrex measuring cup finally lost its ink (30 years of too much bleach etc), but I measure stuff with it all the same. Just like a bartender. I learned that two fingers was more or less about 1/3 of a cup in it and that works just fine for me. 


/random sideways pontification while my neighbor's burn pile is going strong. Hoping for shift in direction. Way too thick.


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

Damn, that looks like it's gonna be even more monster.


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Flow, very nice work man. Plant is looking healthy. I usually take my pH pen to the local Hydro Shop by my house and they calibrate it for free. I take it in every 2-3 months to have it checked. I made a cross of Early Skunk x Jack Herer. Excellent for SCRoG grow. Keep up the great work Flow.
> 
> Sub'd up to watch you finish her off
> 
> ...


great to hear F.M! i see you gettin round 



lordjin said:


> Damn, that looks like it's gonna be even more monster.


I hope so  she's a bit bushier than my mentors, i don't know why, i used XL, dont think he did.....it's scrog time people, i better buy some netting


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

I was just going to ask you when the net was going up. Here are some tip shots (no not tit shots  ):


Clone:








Mother:








The mother is starting to get sticky and she smells like cloves!

I am liking the Manual setting on this Samsung camera 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

What is XL?


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What is XL?


looking much better Mo  hard to tell if she's pre-flowering yet? the sativa leaves are soo skinny and long they look like hairs 

beautiful work. The cyco XL is a super-phosphoric acid which turns all the available food into usable super phosphates (more pure form of food) Only to be used for 1 week and only during week 3 Vegging. It is designed to burn the fine root hairs also, and promote a new thicker and healthier root system, and allows the plant to transpire more water ( thus faster more vigorous growth ) I used it on my last grow, and noticed an exponential difference in branch growth, and the amount of vegetation. The plant will grow very fast over this next week, as long as i stay on top of things, i'm working without a ph pen. but i have done my XL, and thats the only time i really need it. my first grow i never used one, just went by the feeding schedule, and got 1.5 lb so i think the standard food will be safe without testing ph.

cyco XL is around $80 for 100ml. i use 20 ml per grow.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2012)

You can always get those pH Drop Tests at a pet store if you cant get your pen calibrated or get a new pH pen.
EDIT: did you make the Jack x Skunk strain your growing now???
FM


----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You can always get those pH Drop Tests at a pet store if you cant get your pen calibrated or get a new pH pen.
> EDIT: did you make the Jack x Skunk strain your growing now???
> FM


Nope, he got the cross from his mentor.

Flow, about your meter issues. I bought myself a Nutra-Dip Tri-Meter a long time ago, and have never been so happy! I used to calibrate it once a month, then once every couple, and so on. I now calibrate it once at the start of a new grow! I found that calibrating it more often only used up more calibrating solution! The thing is usually within .1 PH readings and 20 PPM readings after a full round of bud cycle! Money well spent imo, especially after all of the horror stories I have read about people having meter issues! Buy a Canadian product! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You can always get those pH Drop Tests at a pet store if you cant get your pen calibrated or get a new pH pen.
> EDIT: did you make the Jack x Skunk strain your growing now???
> FM


cheers for the ph info, i'll be ok for the rest of the grow, ph stays stable around 6.2....fine for 100% perlite.
No, i didnt make this strain, it was grown from a seed, this is a second generation clone. I don't now a whole lot on this strain, but i've tried some samples from 1 grow, and i'm awaiting some more shortly, before mine is in full flower. i gotta say though, mine is showing some different charecteristiucs, like the fat large fans, my mentors are longer, and skinnier, but his are flowering hard now, maybe mine is just at early stages...not complaining, that's gotta be a decent photosynthesis area!! more coverage! 

i hope mine carries over the strong skunk aroma, although i know nothing about Jack herer......


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Nope, he got the cross from his mentor.
> 
> Flow, about your meter issues. I bought myself a Nutra-Dip Tri-Meter a long time ago, and have never been so happy! I used to calibrate it once a month, then once every couple, and so on. I now calibrate it once at the start of a new grow! I found that calibrating it more often only used up more calibrating solution! The thing is usually within .1 PH readings and 20 PPM readings after a full round of bud cycle! Money well spent imo, especially after all of the horror stories I have read about people having meter issues! Buy a Canadian product! You won't be disappointed!


cheers Slanty  I am looking into them on ebay....hmmmm why haven't i done this already?? sometimes, things just dont get thought about enough. thanks again i will look into this


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2012)

I grew out Jack Herer, very impressive strain to grow. Very easy to grow and has beautiful colors. Mine had a very spicy peppery taste and it hits my dome immediately and then tailors down to a full body high. Excellent wake and bake smoke! I loved it so much I crossed it with my Early Skunk and thats what I am growing right now. You wont be disappointed with Jack!!! If you want drop by my thread bud.

Peace

FM


----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheers Slanty  I am looking into them on ebay....hmmmm why haven't i done this already?? sometimes, things just dont get thought about enough. thanks again i will look into this


No idea. I can do some research myself and let you know what I can come up with for price. I actually managed to get mine through my local grow shop for less than 1/2 of retail because it was a refurbed unit! It has worked flawlessly for 3+ years now without a hitch! I have seen them on sale from time to time, so I will let you know. I will even call my local shop and ask them for "my price" now that I do a fair amount of business with them! Give me a few days, as my work schedule gets a bit hairy at times during the week to say the least! 

ps. If I can get it cheap enough, we can work something out.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 7, 2012)

Flowa, hit me up with a postal addy, ill get a ezi PH pen up to you buddy.


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I grew out Jack Herer, very impressive strain to grow. Very easy to grow and has beautiful colors. Mine had a very spicy peppery taste and it hits my dome immediately and then tailors down to a full body high. Excellent wake and bake smoke! I loved it so much I crossed it with my Early Skunk and thats what I am growing right now. You wont be disappointed with Jack!!! If you want drop by my thread bud.
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


I will be checking your thread out very soon 



^Slanty said:


> No idea. I can do some research myself and let you know what I can come up with for price. I actually managed to get mine through my local grow shop for less than 1/2 of retail because it was a refurbed unit! It has worked flawlessly for 3+ years now without a hitch! I have seen them on sale from time to time, so I will let you know. I will even call my local shop and ask them for "my price" now that I do a fair amount of business with them! Give me a few days, as my work schedule gets a bit hairy at times during the week to say the least!
> 
> ps. If I can get it cheap enough, we can work something out.


lol, thanx slanty, u the man hehe i got many options  I'm sure i won't get into too many problems...



[420]Haze;7400781 said:


> Flowa, hit me up with a postal addy, ill get a ezi PH pen up to you buddy.


wooah!! you guys are fuckin legends lol all too generous!! all good i will be pricing them all up tonight....my Ph pen should of been ace. $90 brand new got it on sale for $70 dick smiths..I'm going to buy some new buffer liquid and try that first tomorrow before i buy any ph checker...maybe my ph buffer is contaminated...


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

ohh and some pics for good measure.....This girl has some megga large fan leaves !!

lowered my lighthood, and put my first net in, won't clone tonight, check tomorrow....


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 7, 2012)

From one aussie to another.. Fucken awesome mate!


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

Ach man, yer still a spring chicken, lol.....And as I always say, you are as young as the women you feel......


flowamasta said:


> lol, good to see you here DST, i'm S.A outer city area...And yeah the smoke is actually quite heavy for how early i harvested, it smokes up nice and thick, and has a nice strong flavour, not what i expected when i planted it, i knew they would be a bit airy with the shit weather and all, but it's quite thick to chop, and smooth as silk, i'm still nicely baked after 2 hrs from 1 bong....
> 
> lol, young flow..i feel young again, i just watched 'dreamworks' Puss in boots hehe good movie gotta see it, and i'm nearly 30 lol





Mohican said:


> Hi FlowaMasta - My soil is a melange of organic soil that has had a few strawberry grows in containers (so there were some nice old roots), compost, and pumice. When I went to water the clone today I noticed the compost was giving off some heat. I gave the container a good drenching with cold water and it feels good now. I need to give it a good NEEM and SERINADE treatment so the bug issues are kept at a minimum.
> 
> Hey DST - How old are you? Usually it is people my age that appreciate a good 18 year old single malt.
> 
> ...


Well Mo, if I was born on the 29th of Feb I would be 10 this year, lol. And I agree, took me a few years to start to appreciate the many subtleties of a fine malt. I was more of a Sour Mash drinker in my younger days, but grew up to appreciate the real amber nectar. Been slurping The Balvenie of late and really really liking it (it's only a 12 yr, but top notch). My fave is the Glenlivet 18yr though....the lack of a bottle of that in my collection at this moment is worrying me! Not be long before I am in Duty Free again though.


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> From one aussie to another.. Fucken awesome mate!


thanx maaaate


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Ach man, yer still a spring chicken, lol.....And as I always say, you are as young as the women you feel......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol u drinkers hehe 'jk' i myself can't find an alcohol nice enough to drink, so i just don't drink!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 7, 2012)

I wanna try to learn your ways, I fail at dwc


----------



## scroglodyte (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol u drinkers hehe 'jk' i myself can't find an alcohol nice enough to drink, so i just don't drink!


why.....i can drink myself under the table


----------



## scroglodyte (May 7, 2012)

i've got a Jack H x skunk x strawberry cough going. about 2-3 weeks from chop.


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> I wanna try to learn your ways, I fail at dwc


what does DWC stand for exactly?? 



scroglodyte said:


> i've got a Jack H x skunk x strawberry cough going. about 2-3 weeks from chop. View attachment 2157541


yummy!! i will be subbing up!! hope you got a thread man! i'm coming your way!!, edit: damn you don't, please feel free to keep me posted now and then, post the odd pic now and then, that looks incredible man, great photography too


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 7, 2012)

flowa dwc is deep water culture. its a basis for many types of hydro. ur hempys style is kinda similar...hit me up for more info im switching over to hybrid dwc system soon...

DST man i LOVE talking amber ichor! laphroaig happens to be my favorite, the peat used to fire the malt adds an AMAZING flavor complex to their whiskey. the glenlevit is always a fantastic bottle. ive actually been to that distillery. it was beautiful i LOVE Scotland!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 7, 2012)

Yeah Deep Water Culture. Mainly bubbleponics is what I was doing, I got root rot though and couldnt get rid of it, even with 50% h202. So im thinking about trying your hempy style  looks alot more simple and less prone to root rot


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> flowa dwc is deep water culture. its a basis for many types of hydro. ur hempys style is kinda similar...hit me up for more info im switching over to hybrid dwc system soon...
> 
> DST man i LOVE talking amber ichor! laphroaig happens to be my favorite, the peat used to fire the malt adds an AMAZING flavor complex to their whiskey. the glenlevit is always a fantastic bottle. ive actually been to that distillery. it was beautiful i LOVE Scotland!


Thanx man, still learning, and instead of googling it i thought it would be handy for others to know also  cheers again



Gorbzzz said:


> Yeah Deep Water Culture. Mainly bubbleponics is what I was doing, I got root rot though and couldnt get rid of it, even with 50% h202. So im thinking about trying your hempy style  looks alot more simple and less prone to root rot


i think aslong as i keep my system clean and flush weekly, i shouldn't get root rot, perlite is very very clean, and i run it under a warm shower for ages before i transplant my clone, and wash it thoroughly..
also i feed every 2.5 hours , 15 minute intervals. if i feed less often i notice growth decreasing and leaves will wilt, it seems to like to be more wet than dry, especially during flowering, she will drink 10-15 litres a day in heavy flower. 

I don't use any H202, nor do i use a zyme product. i actually only use base grow a+b + b1 boost, and dr. repair. going to basics for this plant, if i see something lacking i will add supplements.


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 7, 2012)

10-15 litres  

I'm pretty sure my babies are gone and will be going in the bin :\ Ill have to try get more beans from attitude then try hempy. I'd be happy for any advice you could give


----------



## EROsain (May 7, 2012)

wow, how much do you feed every 2 . 5 hours ?


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> 10-15 litres
> 
> I'm pretty sure my babies are gone and will be going in the bin :\ Ill have to try get more beans from attitude then try hempy. I'd be happy for any advice you could give


i'd be happy to help, i try to include everything i do in my threadm i'd be happy for you to follow along 



EROsain said:


> wow, how much do you feed every 2 . 5 hours ?


i can't give an exact amount as it's all auto set on a pin timer, my pump will feed 1200 litres per hour, it's a little too powerful, so i submerge my feedring slightly under the perlite so it doesn't splash...when the pump is running it will stay on for 15 minutes, the whole nutrient solution will be run through the medium, there is also an airstone in the res to accommodate extra oxygen. It is recirculated through my system and the plant will use up the food as it needs to. the perlite won't latch onto the nutrients like soil, as to why regular feeding is necessary to keep the medium consistent, if it dries too much, salt will build up, find a happy medium that will drench the entire system thoroughly for the duration of the 15 minutes. the system will be completely recirculated and returned to the res inless than 5 minutes, that's how fast the perlite will drain. that time will increase as the roots get thicker and they will hold more water.
however, you don't want to leave the res pump on all the time. it needs that dry time for stability dry/wet/dry/wet it should never get fully dry though. after 2 hours the perlite will start to feel lighter, and feeding will be utmost important..


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 7, 2012)

Have you ever done or thought about the perlite/vermiculite mix? To hold water for less feedings?


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Have you ever done or thought about the perlite/vermiculite mix? To hold water for less feedings?


I have researched this, and no, vermiculite holds too much water, and would get gluggy....i think the key is something that drains efficiently and dries quickly, as that will allow it to hold more oxygen. water isnt the key factor water/air ratio is...

vermiculite is better in a smaller medium setup i would think, my pots are 50 litres, and that would never dry enough, nor drain fast enough, thanx man good thinking though
It doesn't matter how many times i have to feed, the important thing to remember is to keep consistency, the pump is all auto so it doesnt phase me how often it gets fed


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

dwc is deep water culture I believe.....


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

DST said:


> dwc is deep water culture I believe.....


cheers D, i'm learning more about the system ive been using all along  never really thought about it as, it's all i've been taught, if i learnt my own way, i would of had no hope, i would of used plain ol potting mix!!! i guess i was very lucky to get good teacher, he always brags to me ' taught by the best' and well, i can't complain that's for sure, i actually beat him with my last yield  and he kindly asked for a sample, and i didnt hear back hehe


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

Flow do you brew a tea for your hempy grows?


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Flow do you brew a tea for your hempy grows?


no, strictly synthetics, i do compost teas for outside clones  i don't think organics would survive long in perlite, but i don't know anything about hydro organics, sorry man i do have a mate who does organic fish farm hydro, works quite well if you want a swimming pool in your bedroom lol

actually come to think of it organic tea may work, but the feeding process is way out of my depth man


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no, strictly synthetics, i do compost teas for outside clones  i don't think organics would survive long in perlite, but i don't know anything about hydro organics, sorry man i do have a mate who does organic fish farm hydro, works quite well if you want a swimming pool in your bedroom lol
> 
> actually come to think of it organic tea may work, but the feeding process is way out of my depth man


I use Distilled Water, Great White, Earthworm Castings, Molasses and brew for 48 hours.


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I use Distilled Water, Great White, Earthworm Castings, Molasses and brew for 48 hours.


and that's why you get erbs like you do man, you are a pro in a whole different game...i admire your work, your plant reminds me of one of slanty's purps  beautiful colours, and strong depth of contrast....I really love your erbs man, so you're an organic man, love your work man, i love all styles, one day i will learn from your thread and do an organic grow!!, i'm just doing what i've learnt, it suits me, and seems fit for what i need, having a limited time for growing ( inspections every 3 months...) i need to grow as fast and as much as i can for 1 plant


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

I am no pro bro, but thanks for the kind words. I just use "X" Nutrients Baseline (Grow/Micro/Bloom). I only use the tea when I am doing DWC grows.


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I have researched this, and no, vermiculite holds too much water, and would get gluggy....i think the key is something that drains efficiently and dries quickly, as that will allow it to hold more oxygen. water isnt the key factor water/air ratio is...
> 
> vermiculite is better in a smaller medium setup i would think, my pots are 50 litres, and that would never dry enough, nor drain fast enough, thanx man good thinking though
> It doesn't matter how many times i have to feed, the important thing to remember is to keep consistency, the pump is all auto so it doesnt phase me how often it gets fed




Yeah fair enough mate  

The reason I was thinking verm/perl was because i was thinking hand feed for my first try then maybe go your way second time around with just perlite a water pump and what not


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Yeah fair enough mate
> 
> The reason I was thinking verm/perl was because i was thinking hand feed for my first try then maybe go your way second time around with just perlite a water pump and what not


hand feeding is not nearly enough, the whole medium has to be thoroughly drenched each feeding. a simple analogue pin timer from a hardware store will run a pump easy as pissing  push 1 pin down every 2.5 hours roughly, and you're done. it is very easy to set the res up, i just cut 2 holes in the bottom on the side, seal them with rubber grommets, and run both my feed line out, and my return line in, right next to each other, my pump sits sidewayz on my res wall, and pumps straight out. the reason you want the return line at the bottom is because of gravity. it needs to return through the bottom, or the pot won't drain, and you will drown your roots.
The pots are set up off the ground level, and above the top of the nutrient level, so no stagnant nurtrient sits in the bottom of the pots. It has to be raised. this does restrict vertical space, but allows for a much larger pot, and excellent drainage.
perlite is shweeeet


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 7, 2012)

Haha you make a good point there flowa, well it happens that I already have one of the pin timers so all i need is the pump, hosing and drip ring. With the grommets you use for the drainage holes, do you get them from bunnings too? What size do you use?


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Haha you make a good point there flowa, well it happens that I already have one of the pin timers so all i need is the pump, hosing and drip ring. With the grommets you use for the drainage holes, do you get them from bunnings too? What size do you use?


good stuff man!, i believe they are a 19mm and 14 or 15 from memory, the hydro stores will know., just give them or a buzz, or maybe someone else will know the exact, aslong as its a tight ass fit, but not too tight u cant get the joiners in the grommets. u need atleast a 3 inch joiner for both inlet and loutlet, so you have enough length to attach your hoses. i just topped the hell out of my girl, cut 4 clones and went mad on most of her tips, i even lollypopped a few bottom branches that i found last grow yielded low satisfying buds, she grew amazing overnight, i will bug fog the room again tomorrow to make sure i didnt miss any eggs or flies, and put my next net in, depending on her growth in the next week, this will determine my flowering time for when i can start,...oh yeah got my new bong tonight, just gotta pick it up from a mates place  yeee haaa!!! fuck yeah pics of my girl and bong later tonight.....


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

Hey everyone!! did my topping and cloning tonight, _*day 24*_, and she's already a a monster, big enough for what i want! i'll let her run for a few days, 5 maybe 6, depending on how much she grows.

i actually snipped a few more off here and there from what in these pics, i get over-eager, and like a neat canopy. After a few days i can train her a bit, although i noticed ol' Jack x doesn't like to bend, she's a brittle bitch, and i've already snapped a branch barely even bending it.
My clones were done with my usual simple technique of slicing with a new blade, scoring the edges of the cuts with the blade, dipping in dutch masters Cloning gel, i think its replicator i cant be bothered checking i'm toasted....dipping and then planting them each into a pre-soaked 2 inch rockwool cube, that was soaked in a mild Rizo solution. i will leave them over night, then begin their 18hr cycle in the tent for a couple of days, then under a desk lamp flouro...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 8, 2012)

Plant is looking healthy. Good job. Nice piece too, what do you have in the bowl?? 

Have you ever tried or use Rapid Root Plugs or Riot Root Plugs? 

FM


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

Hey Flow - Here are some shots from yesterday:

Indoor Tip








Outdoor Clone








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## RL420 (May 8, 2012)

dude flowamasta, growing is an art, and you are an artist! +rep if i can


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Plant is looking healthy. Good job. Nice piece too, what do you have in the bowl??
> 
> Have you ever tried or use Rapid Root Plugs or Riot Root Plugs?
> 
> FM


what do i have in the bowl? if you are refering to the cone piece, i got a way over packed cone of my new outdoor batch. would of been nearly half a gram in that cone lol. I have never heard of rapid root plugs, basically what i do i all i know, it has always worked for me in the past, so i'll keep doing it until i find a nice propagator.



Mohican said:


> Hey Flow - Here are some shots from yesterday:
> 
> Indoor Tip
> 
> ...


lookin good Mo! is that white fly marks on the outdoor leaves? little buggers, garlic spray if it is, they hate the smell


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

Naw - that is my Sevin powder to kill little buggers


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

Here is todays clone pic:










And check out the macro showing the micro growth on the micro clone










And here is a city chicken 









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

RL420 said:


> dude flowamasta, growing is an art, and you are an artist! +rep if i can


Thanx man! much appreciated! things are going great


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

lol, thanx Mo  cute bird


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

hey if there are any soil pros out there, any of you got a minute, pop over to Jojo's thread he's having some leaf issues, and i'm no soil pro
rep goes to those who help ofcourse.

thanx in advance...link = _https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/525053-scrog-vs-buckets-bubba-kush.html#post7406672_


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

ok, if i get to see her, so shall all of you 

she's sprouting all of the place! she looks alot more even now yes?? i tucked and weaved as much as i could early this morning while she was still nice and relaxed..

here she is all perked up tonight 

Day 25 Vegging. my monster plant...i can call her that now  Flash on pic shows a but of yellow, i'm so super baked tonight you get 1 pic  yep 1.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 9, 2012)

that WILL do tho. ur name says it all. MASTA!


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> that WILL do tho. ur name says it all. MASTA!


lol you mean enough pics for tonight  ?? she is a monster ey, i swear this is my fastest growth yet. 25 days and she's takin over the tent, i haven't even put my second net in, and shes nearly touching the sides hehe

25 days, i just can't get my head around that. thats like 3 weeks and a bit!!!?? fukin steroids if you ask me, or my hippie's slippin something into the res!!
Thanx Monster for the Kind words, u make it hard to be humble


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

She looks beautiful man, good work. How much longer are you going to Veg her??? When and why do you put a 2nd net in?


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> She looks beautiful man, good work. How much longer are you going to Veg her??? When and why do you put a 2nd net in?


I'm actually asking myself when i'm going to flower her, it will be very soon, maybe 1 week, maybe less, i want atleast another 2-3 nodes of growth 
i put a 2nd net in as i have 2 layers of canopy, and i sometimes notice even the 2nd lower level gets really quite heavy also, and this will prevent fall overs, and snaps. the top layer will be for 'just' under the main colas for extra support, and will give me something to attach my colas to to help them stand upright. they almost always fall over sideways and cover alot of lower growth. it is one of my key factors in my growing to help create my level canopy. it was my original idea, and it has caught on quite well with a few other growers. last grow i had colas in excess of 80 grams, and they could not hold themselves up, they are wider than my closed fist with a stem the thickness of a pen!! 

thanx for the compliments mate, do you think i should flower her soon  ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

I think you should flip soon if you are going to flower her in that tent. A week will work but at the rate she is growing who knows....80 gram colas is something I want!!! 

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think you should flip soon if you are going to flower her in that tent. A week will work but at the rate she is growing who knows....80 gram colas is something I want!!!
> 
> FM


lol i'll stay on top of it  got another net ready, i just went in there, i swear she's growing a cm an hour!! already well past the first net, may well be less than a week!?


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

some more dry nug shots, of the early harvested outdoor nugs, and these are even better than they look, it's thick like cardboard, the nugs themselves didnt have time to fill out due to the early harvest of these small clones, but the resin has turned into this amazing thick resinous flavour, that has carried through alot more than i had originally thought. tasty thick long lasting smoke comes from these nugs, they are very hard to chop, everything just bungs up on the scissors. i wish i was able to grow these out longer to have more of a yield between the 5 clones, but it's a fair go for some babies that went straight to flower!!

The mac was a nice background to soak up that ambient flash light to get some nice clear macros


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

Those are some mouth watering buds. Nice work man!

FM


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 9, 2012)

dayum. that shit cra


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> some more dry nug shots, of the early harvested outdoor nugs, and these are even better than they look, it's thick like cardboard, the nugs themselves didnt have time to fill out due to the early harvest of these small clones, but the resin has turned into this amazing thick resinous flavour, that has carried through alot more than i had originally thought. tasty thick long lasting smoke comes from these nugs, they are very hard to chop, everything just bungs up on the scissors. i wish i was able to grow these out longer to have more of a yield between the 5 clones, but it's a fair go for some babies that went straight to flower!!
> 
> The mac was a nice background to soak up that ambient flash light to get some nice clear macros


 Looks great!


----------



## secretsparty (May 9, 2012)

Hey Flow, can you help me out? Where do I top this plant at? its also looking a bit yellowish. I just transplanted into a 5 gallon bucket (smaller pot was rootbound so that may have been why? roots looked good nice and white though), I dont over water and im really careful about nutes (1/4 strength). I always feed with PH water at 6.5. any suggestions that may help this one out?


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Those are some mouth watering buds. Nice work man!
> 
> FM


lol, thanx man, i slept shortly after hehe


monster.green.thumb said:


> dayum. that shit cra


legend 



lordjin said:


> Looks great!


thans again Jin  gotta love the outdoor, my best outdoor yet, even thought they were early!!



secretsparty said:


> Hey Flow, can you help me out? Where do I top this plant at? its also looking a bit yellowish. I just transplanted into a 5 gallon bucket (smaller pot was rootbound so that may have been why? roots looked good nice and white though), I dont over water and im really careful about nutes (1/4 strength). I always feed with PH water at 6.5. any suggestions that may help this one out?


that really depend on how much you want it to bush out, do you want to stop vertical growth? if you just want 2 heads instead of one, just snip of the main top shoot, if you want it to bush out like mine a bit more, thn go abouyt half way down above those secondary main shoots, bare in mind, that it will stunt her, and best to do it when the plant is in peak health, she looks fine to me, nice fan in the corner by the way mate!


----------



## EROsain (May 10, 2012)

smoking time  , they came out real nice


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

indeed 

day 26 bit of nip and tuck....and some random macro....


----------



## Gastanker (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful shots as usual and superb growth as well. Bravo!


----------



## secretsparty (May 10, 2012)

Next time you start over could you do a step by step on how your buckets are setup? I kinda get how the idea works but I dunno how its setup. Do you fill the top bucket with perilite with a bottom thats got holes in it for drainage then put that bucket into another bucket? Let us know how that bucket system is setup? Id like to try this method on my next go around!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2012)

Damn those pics look so good. My mouth is watering for those buds!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Beautiful shots as usual and superb growth as well. Bravo!


thanx Gas! flowering soon, i'll wait till she gets her legs again



secretsparty said:


> Next time you start over could you do a step by step on how your buckets are setup? I kinda get how the idea works but I dunno how its setup. Do you fill the top bucket with perilite with a bottom thats got holes in it for drainage then put that bucket into another bucket? Let us know how that bucket system is setup? Id like to try this method on my next go around!


ok, man, i'll try to remember to post some pics, its a very simple design. the outside pot is for the return flow, it has 1 hole in the bottom for a return line to the res (hose attached)
The inside pot has 4 60ml holes cut in the bottom in a square shape, this pot houses the inner pot sock, which holds the 2 inch layer at the bottom with hydroton and the rest is 100% perlite i fill that to the brim. i wash before i plant thoroughly the perlite and hydroton has a lot of dust and can be hazardous later on in the grow. the inside pot sits about 2 inches from the bottom of the lower pot, this never sits in nutrient as to why it has to be raised from the bottom level. as the nutrient re-circulates it will flow through everything very fast, perlite will only hold around 30% of its on weight in water.....later on as roots grow they will hold much more water, but will still need frequent 2.5 hourly feedings for 15 minutes at a time. the trick is water to air ratio. and perlite provides that consistently even if you were to feed hourly you can't over feed. the res houses a airstone which agitates the nutes and provides oxygen for the drenching roots


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn those pics look so good. My mouth is watering for those buds!!


not morning buds  i just woorked that out, this shit puts you right in your place, and this is the same strain as my last indoor cut!!!??? it has blown even my indoor out of the game, and thats pretty fuckin good itself lol, man this outdoor is some tasty stuff, it almost taste like those clear lifesaver lollies does anyone know of them!!?? how weird is that, and it doesn't burn like other weed i've grown it cooks slowly and you realize you packed too much, but you just gotta sink it anyway you know, and BAM spew material

lol thanx F.M  good to have another 600 fan here


----------



## RL420 (May 10, 2012)

Give me your camera!


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

RL420 said:


> Give me your camera!


lol, I'm a full blown tech buff  you haven't seen awesome pics untill you've converted them to 3d on a full screen HD TV  that is insane i tell you!!! i feel like i can touch the trichs!! cameras these days blow me away


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

3D! Please tell me how to do that!


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

Mohican said:


> 3D! Please tell me how to do that!


it's not the camera, its the T.V  the new lg and samsung smart TV's have a built in 2d to 3d converter so you can watch anything, xbox/playstation, all your favourite TV channels, anything you want all in 3D, just need the clear new 3d lend glasses and the TV with the converter function, super awesome, even all the movies you record in 720p can be converted in real time. amazing stuff this new technology Mo, You can't keep up unless you go down the store each week!!!
google smart tv 2d-3d converter  you will be amazed.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

Does it really look as good as the 3D movies?


----------



## [420]Haze (May 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it's not the camera, its the T.V  the new lg and samsung smart TV's have a built in 2d to 3d converter so you can watch anything, xbox/playstation, all your favourite TV channels, anything you want all in 3D, just need the clear new 3d lend glasses and the TV with the converter function, super awesome, even all the movies you record in 720p can be converted in real time. amazing stuff this new technology Mo, You can't keep up unless you go down the store each week!!!
> google smart tv 2d-3d converter  you will be amazed.


Flowa, ill go you one even better, within 2 years there will be a HD 3D TV on the market that doesnt require any glasses to watch it in 3D, i was lucky enough to see a prototype thats under R&D by a well known manufacturer at a trade show this week, fucking awesome ! 
Theres a catch though, when most think of 3D, they think back to the days of the cinema movies where you wore the blue/red paper glasses and objects etc would jump out at you, well, these days, all 3D does is give you the "depth of field", this new TV utilizes layering, its wickedly wild.


----------



## below average (May 11, 2012)

I like the sound of the xbox in 3D. Hey I have a question for you flow if you don't mind. If I were to use a 5L bucket with the same setup as you, do you think it would get root bound? I'm thinking/ hoping perlite would be less dense than soil and have more room for roots compared to soil. Also I am thinking of drilling very small but often holes in the perlite bucket to avoid pot socks, not for the expense , but for other reasons. All these questions would be answered from trial, but would like your opinion.
Your monsters going great, I recon it's exploded in the last week.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 11, 2012)

below, yeah it will get root bound for sure, i wouldnt do top feed to recycle in anything under 20 litre, i run a 50/50 perlite/coco mix, but feed and grow in the same way as flowa, heres my babies at the moment, Mid Wk 6 Flower ;


----------



## below average (May 11, 2012)

Looking good haze, you have a lot of trichs going on. Cheers for the info. I was hoping to save space. Do you also double net? I have a single net, but think there must be greater control with a second.


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Does it really look as good as the 3D movies?


it's not as good as true 3d like cinema 3d or True3D but its still great!



[420]Haze;7416492 said:


> Flowa, ill go you one even better, within 2 years there will be a HD 3D TV on the market that doesnt require any glasses to watch it in 3D, i was lucky enough to see a prototype thats under R&D by a well known manufacturer at a trade show this week, fucking awesome !
> Theres a catch though, when most think of 3D, they think back to the days of the cinema movies where you wore the blue/red paper glasses and objects etc would jump out at you, well, these days, all 3D does is give you the "depth of field", this new TV utilizes layering, its wickedly wild.


awesome Haze! you are a lucky guy, i have heard of such things, and can't wait for the tech to become commercial....


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

below average said:


> I like the sound of the xbox in 3D. Hey I have a question for you flow if you don't mind. If I were to use a 5L bucket with the same setup as you, do you think it would get root bound? I'm thinking/ hoping perlite would be less dense than soil and have more room for roots compared to soil. Also I am thinking of drilling very small but often holes in the perlite bucket to avoid pot socks, not for the expense , but for other reasons. All these questions would be answered from trial, but would like your opinion.
> Your monsters going great, I recon it's exploded in the last week.


thanx man! i agree with Haze, if you want big plants bigger pot is always better. i could even go bigger, but you know what? i can't find any bigger, and being of high grade durable UV resistant plastic, u just cant beat it, they will last forever.



below average said:


> Looking good haze, you have a lot of trichs going on. Cheers for the info. I was hoping to save space. Do you also double net? I have a single net, but think there must be greater control with a second.


Haze uses 3 nets  i've been lazy, my second net is going in tonight, i only use 2


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

[420]Haze;7416540 said:


> below, yeah it will get root bound for sure, i wouldnt do top feed to recycle in anything under 20 litre, i run a 50/50 perlite/coco mix, but feed and grow in the same way as flowa, heres my babies at the moment, Mid Wk 6 Flower ;


Haze, Pro work mate, you been keepin quiet, and busy i bet, what a gorgeous full tent man, nice long colas!! you got your wish!, even better looking than your last grow  mid week 6 ey looking frosty as hell. A1 work Rep if i can!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

Hey Flowa! Ive been inspired by your grow and have started setting up the same type of system  ill send through some pics tomorrow


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Hey Flowa! Ive been inspired by your grow and have started setting up the same type of system  ill send through some pics tomorrow


good to heap Gorbzzz! what you like her growth rate or sumthin??? 

pic time day 27 vegging, and well. FUCK THIS SHIT, I'm flippin tomorrow, let her do a bit more stretch in flower, this girl is going a bit more mental than i thought, and plenty big enough for my liking!! i had to tuck and weave some tips, as they shot up to the light last night, and seems to have exploded underneath the canopy, i may have upwards of 40 heads from what i can count soo far!!

I went out today with my better half, and snapped some wildlife pics aswell, found a few koalas stoned out of their brain on eucalyptus lol















and some wild life  I gotta say, these shots of this Koala were not easy at all!! he was at the top of the tree you can see of that tall pic, i had to use full optical zoom on my samsung WB150F (for those interested) and the image stabalizer was working overtime, very hard to be steady and click the button, and hold a good exposure time of this koala, as it was totally against the light...very tricky, i had to edit around to add some contrast, he was a good 30 metres away munching away lol, had to snap him, he reminded me, of me!!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

Haha i love everything mate! I went out and spent $100 on supplies and got cracking! Ive made the same setup as yours but ive made 2 of them


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

Also, the hydro shop owner told me too feed 15 mins on 15 off, what you think to that? Looks to me your way isnt doing too bad!


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Also, the hydro shop owner told me too feed 15 mins on 15 off, what you think to that? Looks to me your way isnt doing too bad!


i don't see an issue with that, it depends on the pot sizes, mine gives it a more drying off time, so probably more oxygen, but if you pre-oxygenate your nutes, same deal. Maybe try it and see, if it looks wilted an unable to transpire, back it off and feed less often. i do both, i don't have to run an airstone, but i think every bit helps.

heaps glad i have inspired you man! great to hear, and good luck with everything, and keep me posted ofcourse


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

Haha yeah its pretty hard not to be inspired from what you do, your pics play with my head how fast they grow! I cant wait to get started hey, the system is running atm with just PH'ed water to make sure all the perlite dust is gone and that the system is running fine, Im just waiting on some seeds and ive also got some clones going but they might be too small to survive so the seeds might be the go. 

+REP


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Haha yeah its pretty hard not to be inspired from what you do, your pics play with my head how fast they grow! I cant wait to get started hey, the system is running atm with just PH'ed water to make sure all the perlite dust is gone and that the system is running fine, Im just waiting on some seeds and ive also got some clones going but they might be too small to survive so the seeds might be the go.
> 
> +REP


i would love to see seed run in my system!! rockwool would be helpful, as then you already have a nice little rootball inside the block, and once it hits that perlite it will want to grow straight down!!  perlite is killer , bloody love the shit


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

yeah ive got rockwool cubes handy already, the strain is great white shark - ment to be a huge yield  yeah perlites awesome cant believe how light it is, weights pretty much nothing! not like when the buckets were full of water almost breaking my back lifting the fuckers


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> yeah ive got rockwool cubes handy already, the strain is great white shark - ment to be a huge yield  yeah perlites awesome cant believe how light it is, weights pretty much nothing! not like when the buckets were full of water almost breaking my back lifting the fuckers


soo true, but you wait !! she might weigh nothing now, but make sure you have good support underneath!! cause at the end of my harvest she weighs a good 30-40kgs compared to the 8kgs to start with !! the root system will shock you man, i'll see if i can find an old pic of the root system

this is a 50 litre pot sock, nearly overgrown in 86 days total lol!!! soil root systems wouldn't come close to that, ive seen some big ones, but this is ALOT of waste, and have to be very careful of disposal ofcourse.....







and just some nice last grow shots before i harvested, just for old times sake!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

I only got all the stuff for it today so ive just hooked it up to see what it will look like in the end, Ill prob get a new rez and cut the return hoses down. Just was excited to see it all together 

The lower buckets are nothing, there just keeping the hempy's above the rez level.


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> I only got all the stuff for it today so ive just hooked it up to see what it will look like in the end, Ill prob get a new rez and cut the return hoses down. Just was excited to see it all together
> 
> The lower buckets are nothing, there just keeping the hempy's above the rez level.


you got the idea mate. spot on. those 5 gal buckets? be fine for 2 i guess  great to see someone actually understanding by what i mean by raising the pots above res level, my mate didnt believe me....root rot. 

Another good thing is to put a tap on the bottom for your return, makes flushing a breaze. i just close it off after running through for 10 mins, fill the pots with florakleen and fresh water. purge, and replace


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

yeah mate 25 litre buckets, I had to go to bunnings for the perlite and the old bird at the counter goes "oh i havent seen this before what do you use this for?" I couldnt think for shit! i was like uhhhhhh GROWING PLANTS haha then i felt like everyone was looking at me


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

Im out mate, work at 6.30  I'll be checking your thread tomorrow!


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Im out mate, work at 6.30  I'll be checking your thread tomorrow!


PERLITE AT BUNNINGS!!? i'll be.... night mate have a nice hashey for me


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

[420]Haze;7416540 said:


> below, yeah it will get root bound for sure, i wouldnt do top feed to recycle in anything under 20 litre, i run a 50/50 perlite/coco mix, but feed and grow in the same way as flowa, heres my babies at the moment, Mid Wk 6 Flower ;


Wow. Awesome.


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

changing the timer soon  u better believe it! 28 days veg. my earliest yet for this stage


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 11, 2012)

Your profile pic causes a huge distraction, lol 

F2H


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Favre2Harvin said:


> Your profile pic causes a huge distraction, lol
> 
> F2H


what can i say? sharing is caring ofcourse


----------



## RL420 (May 11, 2012)

lol wheres the like button?


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

RL420 said:


> lol wheres the like button?


yeah no shit man, as if the majority don't want it back! are the site owners that boring? really? i mean liking is the whole purpose to the system!

some dubstep for the morning people....

i have posted this before, but i just love it. this guy rocks. he needs to get a group together bigtime

[video=youtube;LXO-jKksQkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

and dreamer, one of my favourites.....skill 

[video=youtube;UhEAs2pfL5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhEAs2pfL5c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RL420 (May 11, 2012)

Mars tried to communicate with earth a couple years ago. We now call it dubstep.


edit: btw i heard someone say this before thought it was funny, i listen to some dubstep when im feeling it, usually shrooms!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

Far out! Wish i could dance like that! Imagine busting that out at the pub haha


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

RL420 said:


> Mars tried to communicate with earth a couple years ago. We now call it dubstep.
> 
> 
> edit: btw i heard someone say this before thought it was funny, i listen to some dubstep when im feeling it, usually shrooms!


lol, nice one man i krank dub everyday without fail. i was groovin to dubstep before i was human 



Gorbzzz said:


> Far out! Wish i could dance like that! Imagine busting that out at the pub haha


no shit man, he's wild as, amazing skill, the music is part of him, his own little world, kinda like me and my erbs!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

Do ya like knife party? Check out fire hive and internet friends! Youve probably already heard them haha


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Do ya like knife party? Check out fire hive and internet friends! Youve probably already heard them haha


not sure man, i'll have a squiz after

Ok i'll try a timeline for veg  thanx Mo for the great idea

Day 1







day 3 topped.....







ummmm, bout 1 week











































topped again...... day 24







last night, Flipped on day 28 Veg.


----------



## Gastanker (May 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah no shit man, as if the majority don't want it back! are the site owners that boring? really? i mean liking is the whole purpose to the system!
> 
> some dubstep for the morning people....
> 
> ...


Epic. I've seen him before but this one just did it for me big time. That first rewind was the most pleasant but firm slap in the fucking face I've had in a while - Bravo to him! And props to you for posting.


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 11, 2012)

love the timeline, bloody beautiful! so you top and lst I see...


----------



## psari (May 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah no shit man, as if the majority don't want it back! are the site owners that boring? really? i mean liking is the whole purpose to the system!
> 
> some dubstep for the morning people....
> 
> i have posted this before, but i just love it. this guy rocks. he needs to get a group together bigtime





flowamasta said:


> and dreamer, one of my favourites.....skill



Nifty. Amazing control. Didn't expect to run into that here. Pleasantly surprised. errr, : Thanks for sharing that up.


/EDIT: The time lapse was much appreciated in the single post there. Looking good of course.

Cheers,


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Epic. I've seen him before but this one just did it for me big time. That first rewind was the most pleasant but firm slap in the fucking face I've had in a while - Bravo to him! And props to you for posting.


Thankyou for starters Gas , yeah, i could watch this guy over and over....as long as it's to Dubstep ofcourse. yep the rewind is spectacular, my brain doesn't even computer what he did last, let alone first...he's inspirational, so fluid, music turns him into this liquid jelly person..! insane i can't even dance. I love the 4 minute mark the last rewind, really amped up, love the tunes....'Butch Clancy'



Gorbzzz said:


> love the timeline, bloody beautiful! so you top and lst I see...


Thanx man  I rep'd you, you been great on my thread, and a good conversationalist. wow. <--- from a stoner, where did that come from, must be that 6 month old cured outdoor i still got, man wow i am baked out of my brain i forced myself to have 2 bongs, and i'm zinging all outta focus n all, great fun!  

*Yes I Top at day 2 or 3, depending on clone health. and then again, well this grow was day 24, but usually i average around the 28-30 day, this girl has fast, long legs, and it's actually hard to keep up lol and i will Lst where needed, bit of experimenting here and there, i used to fim a few tips ( slice through the very tip of growth to promote more bud sites...if u didnt know ) but i didn't like all the results. I really don't know how much stretch she'll do during the start of flowering, but if she gets crazy after a few days i may just go 1/3 dosage of Part A PGR (paclobutrazole)
*
someone asked a while back what additives as in sugar i'll be adding, sorry i missed you back there...I will add some Dr. Repair, (cal+mag + and something else but i cant remember) and sugars have been Uptake, but i'm waiting on my new product pineapple rush which is a blend of cane sugars, molasses and pineapple extract...supposed to bring smells out...we'll see i'm only using as a carb feed not for anything else.



psari said:


> Nifty. Amazing control. Didn't expect to run into that here. Pleasantly surprised. errr, : Thanks for sharing that up.
> 
> 
> /EDIT: The time lapse was much appreciated in the single post there. Looking good of course.
> ...


thanx man, he is great!
Mo' reminded me of the ol' Time line, sorry i didnt date it, i been lazy as, busy getting high i guess, and taking pics of animals lol
the pics were roughly even....i'm just lazy man. and really really bent hehe


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 12, 2012)

Ahh thankyup! I'd rep ya back but apparently i have to spread it round haha. 

MAAAAAAN i hate waiting on seeds, as soon as i get these things im germing the shit out of em and getting stuck into it.

[youtube]DdzQPSN2FvE[/youtube]​<---Link to some dubstep to save you from getting off RIU hehe


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Ahh thankyup! I'd rep ya back but apparently i have to spread it round haha.
> 
> MAAAAAAN i hate waiting on seeds, as soon as i get these things im germing the shit out of em and getting stuck into it.
> 
> [youtube]DdzQPSN2FvE[/youtube]​<---Link to some dubstep to save you from getting off RIU hehe


went to the link  fuck yeah man, that shit is insane love it, you know my style flat out. ohhhh and i got that going through 7 subs  i gotta have it lout lol, beautiful man, still krankin, got some mellow parts, slightly skrillex..........yeah man good shit they got a good album all dub?? thats wild! by by windows

[video=youtube;DdzQPSN2FvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdzQPSN2FvE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 12, 2012)

hahah it took me like 4 shots to get that video up, kept coming up as jibberish. Heres another you might like 

[youtube]TYMj1vxsehY[/youtube]


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> and dreamer, one of my favourites.....skill
> 
> [video=youtube;UhEAs2pfL5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhEAs2pfL5c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Dude, that's fuckin' incredible. I love this shit.


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

yeah man, they aren't too bad  i think skrillex may have them at the heavy game though, these guys sound a little more electro , sweet though for sure

cheers gorbzzz


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah no shit man, as if the majority don't want it back! are the site owners that boring? really? i mean liking is the whole purpose to the system!
> 
> some dubstep for the morning people....
> 
> ...


Man, this guy is outstanding. The cars passing in regular speed in the glass reflection ensures there's no frame rate tampering. Brilliant.


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dude, that's fuckin' incredible. I love this shit.


U bet it is! you watched the first vid i take it? that guy is a serious music artist! love it

If you have 8 minutes of time to witness some amazing shit with dubstep included...OFCOURSE LOL!!!

these guys do stuff that is A class

[video=youtube;CW2XWcW6PbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW2XWcW6PbA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> not sure man, i'll have a squiz after
> 
> Ok i'll try a timeline for veg  thanx Mo for the great idea
> 
> ...


Wow, you're a machine.


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 12, 2012)

8 minutes of AWESOMENESS! The skateboard part was my favourite! thats gotta take a shit load of time and a shite load of $$$ bloody good these yanks haha

Dont get me wrong flowa, i love skrill skrill haha i just play his music so much i have to start branching out to other artists but everytime i listen i think "its just not as filthy as when skrillex does it" 

i saw him live a few months ago at a festival, was pretty gnarly was wierd tho cos nobody really new how to dance to it, would of been more exciting if we could all dance like the vids above!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 12, 2012)

_Im sure you get this all the time
but Flow!

You got such great boobies....................






U shud start yor very own Marijuana Modelling agency........ !!!!!!!



LOL
_


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - Here are my latest pics:

Top







Side







Outdoor Clone







Micro Clone








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2012)

Love the time lapse! Your girl is going nuts! Do Koala's shit much? Is it good to grow with? Do you need an umbrella ella ella...?


----------



## [420]Haze (May 12, 2012)

below average said:


> Looking good haze, you have a lot of trichs going on. Cheers for the info. I was hoping to save space. Do you also double net? I have a single net, but think there must be greater control with a second.


Your correct, the more netting the better stability for longer colas, once the density and weight start coming on you need to support it or it falls onto itself sheltering important colas.



flowamasta said:


> it's not as good as true 3d like cinema 3d or True3D but its still great!
> 
> 
> awesome Haze! you are a lucky guy, i have heard of such things, and can't wait for the tech to become commercial....


The technology is not far away, its bringing the manufacturing cost into perspective, alot more R&D required, but its coming, i saw it in BNE, i was at the convention centre for the Cedia 2012 expo, it was cool.



flowamasta said:


> thanx man! i agree with Haze, if you want big plants bigger pot is always better. i could even go bigger, but you know what? i can't find any bigger, and being of high grade durable UV resistant plastic, u just cant beat it, they will last forever.
> 
> 
> Haze uses 3 nets  i've been lazy, my second net is going in tonight, i only use 2


Yes i used 3 nets this time, 2 is plenty but i wanted arm length colas lol.



flowamasta said:


> Haze, Pro work mate, you been keepin quiet, and busy i bet, what a gorgeous full tent man, nice long colas!! you got your wish!, even better looking than your last grow  mid week 6 ey looking frosty as hell. A1 work Rep if i can!


Thanks heaps buddy, thank you for your input regarding the nets, i will never lay 1 net again ! its all going well, ill keep you posted. 
Your 100% right about keeping low, i been sooo busy with my new job, its been crazy, things chilling out a little now so ill be around a bit more.
I took your advice also and picked up a WB150F Samsung, fucking awesome, im literally reading the manual now, this thing is wicked ! even some of the more expensive cameras didnt have its features, super impressed ! all my pics from now on will be primo like yours, ill post up some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

*Wow Guys! everyone! , thanx all for the input! love it  Lookin great Mo! can't wait to see some pistils happening  

LOL missphoebe, you like my hippies boobies *


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

[420]Haze;7420788 said:


> Your correct, the more netting the better stability for longer colas, once the density and weight start coming on you need to support it or it falls onto itself sheltering important colas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome to hear Haze! i'm sure you'll have a blast with it!!! here comes some high quality pics soon from Haze!!! ooooohhh yeah!
I'm gaining the energy to get in the tent and lay my new net out....I'm kinda scared to see this plant! shes a bit crazy, kinda like a redhead chick, it feels like it has me under control!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

Day 1 Flower! FlowaMasta 

no net tonight. tomorrow will be fine. day % for the clones, like my little makeshift dome  nice and humid from the heat from the lamp base, made it in 5 minutes, bit of the ol' gladwrap, and she's good to go, they are starting to perk up now, and all looking promising.


----------



## scroglodyte (May 12, 2012)

i like the mini hoop house


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i like the mini hoop house


Thanx mate! who needs a propagator lol


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 12, 2012)

lol that lil dome rocks flowa!


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> lol that lil dome rocks flowa!


Nice little accessory for the bathroom atleast  just stuck 2 bits of foam together for a base that will drain, cut some copper wire, bend it poke it in the foam and wrap it up!  5 minute job and now my babies aren't cold


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 12, 2012)

thats awesome man. im using a jiffy tomato starter dome inside my 2by cab. stays around 70 with 4 bulbs running. seems to be ok. the lid to the dome i took off days ago...excited to start seeing some root growth! then its time to start my hydro experiment!!!

p.s. its SO hard to concentrate on writing posts to you with that avatar looming just above...


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> thats awesome man. im using a jiffy tomato starter dome inside my 2by cab. stays around 70 with 4 bulbs running. seems to be ok. the lid to the dome i took off days ago...excited to start seeing some root growth! then its time to start my hydro experiment!!!
> 
> p.s. its SO hard to concentrate on writing posts to you with that avatar looming just above...


Lol  they are a beautiful sight aren't they. almost poppin out.....lovem


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 12, 2012)

they are quite picturesque. i bet you lovem. lol.


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

christmas every morning


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

Let the party begin...Flowering time for you!!!! Cant wait to see them colas forming. Have you seen any of the time lapse grow videos on You tube??? They are insane and awesome to watch.

[video=youtube;bEL7dlBCdKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bEL7dlBCdKc[/video]

Enjoy

FM


----------



## swampwater (May 12, 2012)

Hey FM, Bravo on the time-line. I love the monsters you grow and want to grow scrogs but I have an issue with my set up. I veg in one area and then move to flower. Have you seen a portable scrog that works well. Here is what happened when I tryed to stretch through the screen in flower only.

Harvest will be a bit of a bitch but I'm commited to seeing it through now (the frame is 30"sq.). She only stretched around 10" if I try this method again I'll push the tops down when I install it and see what happens. 
I welcome any input or ideas you may have to make a portable scrog work. (yea that is a 26 wat. 10.0 UVB cfl).


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

nice time lapse F.M! yeah i don't mind them at all....

swampwater, i rarely see a scrog portable, could be done, using larger squares maybe, it will be a bit of a tangle, mine is weaved like clothing, so not possible
wow i'm bent


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 12, 2012)

flowa will u help a brutha out? check my last post in my thread...if ya can...


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 12, 2012)

Wake up Flowa! mmmm 1:07 [youtube]86khmc6y1yE[/youtube]




this is all I have to look at till I get my seeds


----------



## [420]Haze (May 12, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Wake up Flowa! mmmm 1:07 [youtube]86khmc6y1yE[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should grow some beasts in that setup man, little bit of advice, in the future, id be changing those feeder rings over, they will get clogged pretty quickly with salts build up as there only thin and small, i use halo's and dont get any clogs at all throughout the entire grow, i like that the halo's shoot a fine mist over the entire medium surface as well, where as those outlets will only give run off to a certain area within the perlite, just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 12, 2012)

^^ yeah thanks mate, im up for any input and ideas  I was going to buy a halo but the only one they had at the grow shop was about 20cm wide and the owner said they pump out a shit load of water and suggested to make my own like above. If they do get clogged ill be sure to follow your advice, cheers


----------



## [420]Haze (May 12, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Hey FM, Bravo on the time-line. I love the monsters you grow and want to grow scrogs but I have an issue with my set up. I veg in one area and then move to flower. Have you seen a portable scrog that works well. Here is what happened when I tryed to stretch through the screen in flower only.
> View attachment 2164075
> Harvest will be a bit of a bitch but I'm commited to seeing it through now (the frame is 30"sq.). She only stretched around 10" if I try this method again I'll push the tops down when I install it and see what happens.
> I welcome any input or ideas you may have to make a portable scrog work. (yea that is a 26 wat. 10.0 UVB cfl).


Next round, run 2 nets, let your plant branch and spread into the first net, once its minimum 2 nodes above the net, top all the growth tips so they double, drop your next net, everything above net 1 will double so you double the amount of heads per level, then wait till they reach about 4" over net 2 and flip to flower, try not to do to much horizontal training, get them spread out, however, dont spend to much time on horizontal training.

As for the portability, theres no reason any scrog cant be portable, its a matter of how you hold the scrog framing, if you attach it to walls or poles orif its attached to legs or something that can hold it at the correct level. Build 2 levels into the frame so you can run 2 nets.


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> ^^ yeah thanks mate, im up for any input and ideas  I was going to buy a halo but the only one they had at the grow shop was about 20cm wide and the owner said they pump out a shit load of water and suggested to make my own like above. If they do get clogged ill be sure to follow your advice, cheers


I use the standard feed rings, and it seems to work fine, the flow isn't exactly covering the entire area, but after 15 minutes of re-circulating the entire pot is soaked, rockwool and all, perlite will soak up water to a degree, it won't over saturate the rockwool. 
I've never had any blockages with my feed rings either, and they have 5/6 outlet nipples and it's 10 inches in diameter. 

If you are feeding regularly you shouldn't get too much salt build up, providing you're using good nutrients that is. i don't see any salt build up in my res ever. i run a very clean system, that i flush each week, if not more. i talk to the plant


----------



## [420]Haze (May 12, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> ^^ yeah thanks mate, im up for any input and ideas  I was going to buy a halo but the only one they had at the grow shop was about 20cm wide and the owner said they pump out a shit load of water and suggested to make my own like above. If they do get clogged ill be sure to follow your advice, cheers


Its quite easy to work out, your correct in your thought though, the halo's do pump out alot of water, in saying that though, i have found that shorter feeds at more regular intervals makes for better uptake, therefore overall growth. Alot of people will irrigate for 10-15 mins flooding the medium and stripping alot of oxygen out of it decreasing the window of which it can uptake as it has to wait for balance between the medium, nutrient and oxygen to come back into the correct range for it to feed. You can also run a test in which you calculate how much water your system drops in a set time, mine drops 500ml per pot over 4 pots in 12 secs every 3 hours, this means i have stable constant uptake, so i dont get alot of run off back to the res as the plants drink what they are fed. Think of it like this....

Think of your plant as an elite athlete, athletes dont over eat or drink thinking "fuck im not sure when im going to be fed again and when i am will i actually be hungry then or not ?", the only eat what is required for them to perform at peak performance, your plant is the same, feed it little bit but regulary and watch them explode.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I use the standard feed rings, and it seems to work fine, the flow isn't exactly covering the entire area, but after 15 minutes of re-circulating the entire pot is soaked, rockwool and all, perlite will soak up water to a degree, it won't over saturate the rockwool.
> I've never had any blockages with my feed rings either, and they have 5/6 outlet nipples and it's 10 inches in diameter.
> 
> If you are feeding regularly you shouldn't get too much salt build up, providing you're using good nutrients that is. i don't see any salt build up in my res ever. i run a very clean system, that i flush each week, if not more. i talk to the plant


Your right as always flow, good nutes make a difference, your also a madmen for cleaning your res and only feeding your girl totally fresh solution, lol, thats not a bad at all, in fact, its probably the best way to get the most of the plant, but, most are not as regular with cleaning etc, its good to know how its responds from both sides to make an informed choice/decision.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I use the standard feed rings, and it seems to work fine, the flow isn't exactly covering the entire area, but after 15 minutes of re-circulating the entire pot is soaked, rockwool and all, perlite will soak up water to a degree, it won't over saturate the rockwool.
> I've never had any blockages with my feed rings either, and they have 5/6 outlet nipples and it's 10 inches in diameter.
> 
> If you are feeding regularly you shouldn't get too much salt build up, providing you're using good nutrients that is. i don't see any salt build up in my res ever. i run a very clean system, that i flush each week, if not more. i talk to the plant


I fist my plants....lol

@Haze I might need your help with my SCRoG when I start soon.


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

[420]Haze;7424091 said:


> Its quite easy to work out, your correct in your thought though, the halo's do pump out alot of water, in saying that though, i have found that shorter feeds at more regular intervals makes for better uptake, therefore overall growth. Alot of people will irrigate for 10-15 mins flooding the medium and stripping alot of oxygen out of it decreasing the window of which it can uptake as it has to wait for balance between the medium, nutrient and oxygen to come back into the correct range for it to feed. You can also run a test in which you calculate how much water your system drops in a set time, mine drops 500ml per pot over 4 pots in 12 secs every 3 hours, this means i have stable constant uptake, so i dont get alot of run off back to the res as the plants drink what they are fed. Think of it like this....
> 
> Think of your plant as an elite athlete, athletes dont over eat or drink thinking "fuck im not sure when im going to be fed again and when i am will i actually be hungry then or not ?", the only eat what is required for them to perform at peak performance, your plant is the same, feed it little bit but regulary and watch them explode.


So True.



[420]Haze;7424106 said:


> Your right as always flow, good nutes make a difference, your also a madmen for cleaning your res and only feeding your girl totally fresh solution, lol, thats not a bad at all, in fact, its probably the best way to get the most of the plant, but, most are not as regular with cleaning etc, its good to know how its responds from both sides to make an informed choice/decision.


lol, my res is always sparkling clean with big clear bubbles  The way i see it, is the plant is getting less of a good feed as it goes through the week, and the plant starts to use the food up, i don't use ppm meter ( yeah yeah i should ) soon..... i can actually see the plants vigor change on fresh nutes, even half way through the week for an early flush, it feels like i'm changin my dogs water bowl outside. my dogs gonna be more happy drinking clean fresh sparkling water 

I may be going overboard, but anyone here can be the judge really, i can clearly see i got some great growth for the short time i've grown in


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

[420]Haze;7424091 said:


> Its quite easy to work out, your correct in your thought though, the halo's do pump out alot of water, in saying that though, i have found that shorter feeds at more regular intervals makes for better uptake, therefore overall growth. Alot of people will irrigate for 10-15 mins flooding the medium and stripping alot of oxygen out of it decreasing the window of which it can uptake as it has to wait for balance between the medium, nutrient and oxygen to come back into the correct range for it to feed. You can also run a test in which you calculate how much water your system drops in a set time, mine drops 500ml per pot over 4 pots in 12 secs every 3 hours, this means i have stable constant uptake, so i dont get alot of run off back to the res as the plants drink what they are fed. Think of it like this....
> 
> Think of your plant as an elite athlete, athletes dont over eat or drink thinking "fuck im not sure when im going to be fed again and when i am will i actually be hungry then or not ?", the only eat what is required for them to perform at peak performance, your plant is the same, feed it little bit but regulary and watch them explode.


So True.



[420]Haze;7424106 said:


> Your right as always flow, good nutes make a difference, your also a madmen for cleaning your res and only feeding your girl totally fresh solution, lol, thats not a bad at all, in fact, its probably the best way to get the most of the plant, but, most are not as regular with cleaning etc, its good to know how its responds from both sides to make an informed choice/decision.


lol, my res is always sparkling clean with big clear bubbles  The way i see it, is the plant is getting less of a good feed as it goes through the week, and the plant starts to use the food up, i don't use ppm meter ( yeah yeah i should ) soon..... i can actually see the plants vigor change on fresh nutes, even half way through the week for an early flush, it feels like i'm changin my dogs water bowl outside. my dogs gonna be more happy drinking clean fresh sparkling water 

I may be going overboard, but anyone here can be the judge really, i can clearly see i got some great growth for the short time i've grown in


----------



## [420]Haze (May 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> So True.
> 
> 
> lol, my res is always sparkling clean with big clear bubbles  The way i see it, is the plant is getting less of a good feed as it goes through the week, and the plant starts to use the food up, i don't use ppm meter ( yeah yeah i should ) soon..... i can actually see the plants vigor change on fresh nutes, even half way through the week for an early flush, it feels like i'm changin my dogs water bowl outside. my dogs gonna be more happy drinking clean fresh sparkling water
> ...


Far from overboard buddy, like you say the results speak for themselves, lol, cant fucking argue the evidence !!

Your mid week flushes are a practice that should be done by all, i flush 2 times a week, once on res change and 1 flush mid week and heres the reason why.......

Look at our almighty mother nature, in the outdoors, plants retrieve nutrients and trace elements etc from the earth, the soil, now when it rains outside, all the goodness and organic nutrient get flushed further into earth and away from the plant and replaced with rain water, over the coming days the soil regenerates its organic nutrient through all sorts of contributing natural factors until it rains again, this "flush" helps keep your plants nutrient uptake at maximum as the water in effect refreshes and replenishes the plant so its ready for the next uptake, almost removing stale old nutrient. An ex member here refers to it as the "make it rain" technique that you may have heard about.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 12, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I fist my plants....lol
> 
> @Haze I might need your help with my SCRoG when I start soon.


Happy to help in anyway as flowa is im sure.


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

[420]Haze;7424091 said:


> Its quite easy to work out, your correct in your thought though, the halo's do pump out alot of water, in saying that though, i have found that shorter feeds at more regular intervals makes for better uptake, therefore overall growth. Alot of people will irrigate for 10-15 mins flooding the medium and stripping alot of oxygen out of it decreasing the window of which it can uptake as it has to wait for balance between the medium, nutrient and oxygen to come back into the correct range for it to feed. You can also run a test in which you calculate how much water your system drops in a set time, mine drops 500ml per pot over 4 pots in 12 secs every 3 hours, this means i have stable constant uptake, so i dont get alot of run off back to the res as the plants drink what they are fed. Think of it like this....
> 
> Think of your plant as an elite athlete, athletes dont over eat or drink thinking "fuck im not sure when im going to be fed again and when i am will i actually be hungry then or not ?", the only eat what is required for them to perform at peak performance, your plant is the same, feed it little bit but regulary and watch them explode.





[420]Haze;7424160 said:


> Far from overboard buddy, like you say the results speak for themselves, lol, cant fucking argue the evidence !!
> 
> Your mid week flushes are a practice that should be done by all, i flush 2 times a week, once on res change and 1 flush mid week and heres the reason why.......
> 
> Look at our almighty mother nature, in the outdoors, plants retrieve nutrients and trace elements etc from the earth, the soil, now when it rains outside, all the goodness and organic nutrient get flushed further into earth and away from the plant and replaced with rain water, over the coming days the soil regenerates its organic nutrient through all sorts of contributing natural factors until it rains again, this "flush" helps keep your plants nutrient uptake at maximum as the water in effect refreshes and replenishes the plant so its ready for the next uptake, almost removing stale old nutrient. An ex member here refers to it as the "make it rain" technique that you may have heard about.


_*Make it Rain!!! lol, lights 4 hrs away hehe....gotta put that net in tonight, get my hippie in there in her undies*_


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> _*Make it Rain!!! lol, lights 4 hrs away hehe....gotta put that net in tonight, get my hippie in there in her undies*_


_hahahaha nice! 
u gottit good aint ya Flow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _hahahaha nice!
> u gottit good aint ya Flow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> _


you bet i do, and 'in her undies part' is just for my pleasure really! I tell her that i dont want to risk bugs or anything hehe  Not many things are nicer than watching ya sexy mrs in her undies ass up in the tent, trying to bend in the most uncomfortable positions LOL!! hehe she earns her free bud  jk

Day 2 Flowering, she stretched a good 2-3 inches since last night, we put the new net in, things are looking nice and full, not 'overly' cramped but I think i'll get a nice yield. No PGR's just yet. not needed
I lolly popped a heap of branches under the canopy, including one that got post-insect damage....no germs in my tent please! 
Comments most welcome ofcourse.

Flo


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

'To pgr or not to pgr' tis the question.........not going to stunt her just yet, but i am still deciding to use Part B/and or how much


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

My new bong parts showed up.....and you know what is it just me or am i getting resin build up around the fukin mouthpiece, on the first bong....water in both pre-cooler and bong....it's like the lip on the mouthpiece is making resin scum build up.....and i'm not liking it 1 bit....anyone else have this issue? i think i bought a shit bong


----------



## Gastanker (May 13, 2012)

looks pretty to me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2012)

what is PGR???


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> looks pretty to me.


Thanx Gas, i'll see if it grows on me, Maybe i was smoking it wrong!!?? the smoke took o long to get to my mouth by the time it did it was all at once, so i may have to work out a new technique to lessens the density of smoke perhaps.....can't waste it. if anything, it'll look cool on the mantel lol!



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> what is PGR???


Plant Growth Regulators...
I use CYCO's PGR's here is a link to their page

http://www.cycoflower.com/flowerAB

I had a big Hash day today, made some DRY ICE hash, everyone says go the 220 work bag. you know what? i used my common sense. 220 micron is going to let alot of crud through. and i did some testing to prove it.
Okay i started with my 73 micron bag, chucked in 1/4 lb of fresh and dried mixed frozen trim, along with some popcorn from my last indoor which was fresh
did my first shake for about 2-3 minutes, maybe less and got some really nice quality resin, with very low contaminants. then i went ahead in a different location on my mirror and ran for a while longer until i couldnt see anymore coming out. 
I swapped over to my 120 bag, instantly noticed a massive flow of more resin coming out, nice dark brownish, and had a wonderful strong aroma of fresh weed. i only shook the bag for less than 1 minute, until i just noticed a shade of greenish. i stopped collected and ditched the rest. 
The first batch with the 73 micron was top notch, almost a blonde light brown colour, sticky, and clumped together by itself in the jar....nice
i proceeded to do the entire 1/2 lb the same way, collect the first run, of nice pure resin, change over to the 120, and finish with that.
I liked this method alot, with careful bouncing of the bucket with the bag tightly over the bucket....beautiful, alot easier than bubble hash with ice and water, more messy as hash powder gets EVERYWHERE!!!!
i proceeded to go ahead and do an ounce of my 6 month old outdoor batch. got 4 grams of nice pure blonde hash and another few with the 120 bag, forgot to weigh it. in total weight of the 1/2 lb with the 73 micron was around 14 grams of wicked blondish resin and a bit over 1 ounce with the 120 bag. i'm really happy, you be the judge if you like, i'm at the point where i got soo much weed, hash, oil that i don't know what to do next!!!???

the few last pics are of the blonde hash i got from my outdoor with the 73 micron....really really nice tasting resin, beautiful buzz!

pic time! first 3 pics are 73 micron















This is with the 120 micron bag, smells the strongest, but not the purest



















These last pics are from my outdoor, and from the 73 micron, and very clean and pure, i would say cleaner than from bubble hash. GO DRY ICE YEAH!!!!


----------



## EROsain (May 14, 2012)

Nice Hash , the outdoors really squeezes the trics out


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 14, 2012)

daaayyyummm...that looks SOOOO good...lol...wish i had such a surplus...


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

EROsain said:


> Nice Hash , the outdoors really squeezes the trics out





monster.green.thumb said:


> daaayyyummm...that looks SOOOO good...lol...wish i had such a surplus...


thanx guys! what's she rate on the hash appeal meter?? for looks anywayz.......


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 14, 2012)

looks like a LOT. but you had a lot to get from so...makes sense. and it looks amazing. like. amazing. lol. that shit would knock me out!


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> looks like a LOT. but you had a lot to get from so...makes sense. and it looks amazing. like. amazing. lol. that shit would knock me out!


lol! haha thanks alot man i would love to share!, i been shoutin a few mates here and there, they are loving it, it's like nobody even sees this shit! ever! I can't believe it's so easy to make, bubble is kinda fun, but dry ice is the bomb for sure, i dunno what alot of these youtubers are thinking doing it with the 220 bag!!?? what a waste of quality.....for smoking purposes, i think this stuff is greeeeeat! i love my honey oil don't get me wrong, but i like to get up early aswell, and oil makes me a zombie all day, Hash resin seems to have great kick and taste, but doesn't knock me out like oil can. but then again wait till tonight!


----------



## EROsain (May 14, 2012)

haha ad smoke that with ya but i think am in the wrong country  . How much was that bong ?


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

EROsain said:


> haha ad smoke that with ya but i think am in the wrong country  . How much was that bong ?


ha damn!, the bong was around $60, pre-chiller $20, stem $10, cone $20 damn, that added up....
I'm getting used to it


----------



## Gastanker (May 14, 2012)

Very nice hash, much much cleaner than mine - I might just have to go purchase a real set of screen soon lol. Good to know you can use fresh material as well. Did you think about putting it all through the 220 work bag after going through the other two? You might end up with dirty hash but I'll bet you still yield a shit ton of great cooking quality material.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Very nice hash, much much cleaner than mine - I might just have to go purchase a real set of screen soon lol. Good to know you can use fresh material as well. Did you think about putting it all through the 220 work bag after going through the other two? You might end up with dirty hash but I'll bet you still yield a shit ton of great cooking quality material.


yeah i gave it a go, but after doing the first 2 bags first, the quality went down with the 220 bag to the point of nearly ditching, i struggled to find another jar to put it in, honestly the 220 bag produced maybe 10-15% resin after the 73 and 120 micron bags, i was rather gentle, but i could tell with a keen eye, and my woman watching to see if it was changing colour. doing it this way still mixes up the quality i'd say, because the 120 micron has alot more smell so i'm thinking the 120 micron has more of the larger gland parts of the trichs, where the smells and terpenes are, maybe using a 120 bag first would get some still nice quality to begin with but after a minute surely some green will contaminate. i'm glad i didnt throw the 220 bag over first. i would consider that a failure, the start may have been nice but, spreading it out was benaficial in my opinion.
I like your thinking Gas Cooking Grade hash, i will keep it for that, i don't know what i got with the 220 bag, i didnt do it all as i didt see a point. Next time, plenty more trim from where i'm round 

I actually have 48 grams of the 120 micron hash. oops what a smell though  yuuuuuuumy


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 14, 2012)

yeah i just tried a sample of cervantes bible...going to buy it and read it thru and thru. want to read the sections on hash...love the variety of smokables! lol..and edibles


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

yeah, he does have some nice ideas, however, i'm a little more modern, and like my hash not coming from up the ass 
but he does know alot about weed, he's a lucky guy to live the life he does!

I'm learning about edibles, tinctures i know of, have tried making before, i'm not into them much cause of alcohol.., but i do know they work  i have made a tincture with brandy infused with quality honey oil, great for sleep my mrs said, it didn't last long


----------



## Gastanker (May 14, 2012)

Have you tried glycerine tinctures? Personally I prefer the alcohol as they kick in a bit faster and see to be more potent but the glycerine ones have non of the burn and taste great. 48g of that 120 hash... I'm jealous. I have more oil that I know what to do with but zero good hash and I'm fucking sick of oil. Ever tried hash capsules?


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Have you tried glycerine tinctures? Personally I prefer the alcohol as they kick in a bit faster and see to be more potent but the glycerine ones have non of the burn and taste great. 48g of that 120 hash... I'm jealous. I have more oil that I know what to do with but zero good hash and I'm fucking sick of oil. Ever tried hash capsules?


i havent tried glycerine no, but i am interested in the capsules! how much quality resin for 1 cap? i didn't know if they would work that well


----------



## Gastanker (May 14, 2012)

There's a really nice detailed thread somewhere on here on how to do the capsules. Basically you mix your hash with coconut oil (or any other food oil that's solid at room temp), cook for a bit to decarb, add lecithin, put in capsules. The amount depends on how strong you want them and your hash. My cookies are .11g hash a piece and are good at .5-1 cookie/dose for a decent high, 2+ if you want to go to sleep.


----------



## Gastanker (May 14, 2012)

Here it is - https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Great hash HashMasta! Dry ice is so much easier but it does get everywhere. I learned that if I keep my tools and jars sitting on the ice they don't get sticky. After about an hour I decided to put on a mask and gloves. I got the weirdest clean high from breathing the dust. I wish I had the finer bags. My 220 came out very green. But it is still less green than if I was smoking straight bud and it does taste amazing 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

thanx gas! wow, saving that page


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Great hash HashMasta! Dry ice is so much easier but it does get everywhere. I learned that if I keep my tools and jars sitting on the ice they don't get sticky. After about an hour I decided to put on a mask and gloves. I got the weirdest clean high from breathing the dust. I wish I had the finer bags. My 220 came out very green. But it is still less green than if I was smoking straight bud and it does taste amazing
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


ey Mo! cheers  yeah, i had a mate over straight after i made a heap, and he said my house staaaaaank lol i bet alot of hash dust is so minute and tiny, i found it on the edges of the mirror and all, you can't save it all! unless you had some sides up or something and shook in the middle, but then it would be hard to grade as you go along....fun fun!! and yes, i'm loving the taste i taste hints of my outdoor, my mates weed, and the fresh indoor, multi-cock-tail!


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

_*Day 4 Flowering!

Still so confused what to do!!!??? should i stunt her using my PGR's? i know that that will take atleast a day to take effect, and she is growing around 2 inches a day now....UVB lamp is in, not the best place, but what can i do eh!? as long as its in there i say

























*_


----------



## Gastanker (May 14, 2012)

You've been having great success with PGRs so far imo. Perhaps wait 3.452086 days and then hit em?


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> You've been having great success with PGRs so far imo. Perhaps wait 3.452086 days and then hit em?


lol! love those numbers Gas hehe round 3 days u think  well she's flowering for sure, i just kinda want those little leaves to unfurl the ones that are sticking straight up!, she is still producing bud sites, so yeah 3 days sounds good to me, i think i have more time to flower this girl, so i shouldn't have any issues finishing her nice and ripe and full of stinky aroma, i got told this strain gets her real stink on in the last 2 weeks, makes my heart jump, just a little!


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Hey FM - where do you get the netting and what is it called - brand name?


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - where do you get the netting and what is it called - brand name?


*hey Mo! good to see you here again! I'm sorry i can't disclose where i get the netting from, lets just say 'a hardware store' that has lots of fencing and garden supplies. i think the squares are around 120-140mm wide, it is tricky to pull tight, alot of fiddling, u place each corner with cable ties, then one they are in place, i cut my hole for the fan to fit, then i proceed to each corner of the tent and wrap copper wire around the pole and through a critical point in the net to pull it even and tight, u have to keep going round and round, to get it pretty taught in the middle. FYI 

just made a nice cake....a cone cake

step one.....find the fattest juiciest most resinous calyxes from the insides of cola stems







Step 2 my purest cleanest dry ice hash resin 'for extra taste and kick'







3rd step, uuuuuhhhhh this has kicked in now by the way. and doing exactly what it's meant to.......
Oh yeah, dab some of my finest strongest most dark amber glass on top for some melted pleasure......







What's that!!!??? you want a close up of that? lets see that again! Yep see through amber glass and resin galore......this is my final step to inducing my comatose state, and destroying my insomnia







Final Step.....Bake it...and try not to spew.....i slowly bubble and let the oil seep through the calyxs, only the red hot amber burns the outer edge of resin glands  Yummmmmyy let that kick in now even more wowie.....





*


----------



## Gastanker (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful. You should write a pamphlet on the art of packing a bowl. I was supposed to write a paper today but I ate a cookie instead...


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Sweet dreams - nighty night!


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Beautiful. You should write a pamphlet on the art of packing a bowl. I was supposed to write a paper today but I ate a cookie instead...


lol yep she sent me to fairy land big time that cone 
Does A Chef enjoy his own meals ?? U BET HE DOES! 


Mohican said:


> Sweet dreams - nighty night!


morning  wow, still bent as ever i don't need a wak n bake just yet lol, wow zombified once again lol


----------



## curly604 (May 14, 2012)

clones look healthy , plant is looking great and that bowl looks mighty tasty there flowa my current run is done in about a week then im off to a music festival for a week and then im thinking about starting a scrogg ... gonna be tons of fun learning new stuff  ill probly be buggin ya for info along the way haha


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> clones look healthy , plant is looking great and that bowl looks mighty tasty there flowa my current run is done in about a week then im off to a music festival for a week and then im thinking about starting a scrogg ... gonna be tons of fun learning new stuff  ill probly be buggin ya for info along the way haha


Thanx Curly! i'm here if you need help! usually everyday!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 14, 2012)

Ohmygod theres a like button


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 14, 2012)

Youve got everythig dialed in flowa! Growing, hash, oil. Hopefully my seeds arrive this week, then I can get my flowa-inspired grow underway


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

Did you finally go all glass?

Photos look amazing.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Did you finally go all glass?
> 
> Photos look amazing.


i most certainly did, and i didn't like it at first, but it's growing on me now! i chose a single diffuser, easier to clean i hope, kinda thought the pre-chiller would be bigger, looks kinda tiny on a 41 cm tall bong


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

Nice bit of glass flow. I need to clean mine badly...god dam it got no cleaning alcohol.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice bit of glass flow. I need to clean mine badly...god dam it got no cleaning alcohol.


Thanx man, I'm starting to like this glass....whole new technique to smoking! 
next best thing if you haven't got alcohol, is rice and water  shake shake shake


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

I normally use salt and cleaning alcohol....might try the rice. Saying that I have a bottle of "grunge off" which you soak yer glass in, then just hot water and it's clean. But that means sitting it over night, or 24 hours I think, fuk that.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I normally use salt and cleaning alcohol....might try the rice. Saying that I have a bottle of "grunge off" which you soak yer glass in, then just hot water and it's clean. But that means sitting it over night, or 24 hours I think, fuk that.


i agree, alcohol is the go, rice isn't perfect but it gets more than you think as long as its not caked on!!


----------



## inhaleindica (May 15, 2012)

Looking good Flowa! I have been out of the internet world for a while. Looks like this will be your best round. It just keeps getting better and better huh?


----------



## [420]Haze (May 15, 2012)

Flowa my man, im beginning to think this camera is way out of my depth, in program mode i change the focus to macro and have the camera about 20cm from the object, i then half press button to focus and it just blurs out like a mofo, what the #[email protected]% am i doing wrong ! Whatever happened to a physical manual, a DVD manual is useless when im not at my pc.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Looking good Flowa! I have been out of the internet world for a while. Looks like this will be your best round. It just keeps getting better and better huh?


Hey! Thanx man yeah, haven't seen your name pop up for quite some time! 

My best round yet!? lets wait and see, i don't think she'll get the lb mark, but i wasn't going for it, just a nice size skunk plant, mrs loves her outdoor, i love my indoor/variety thought i'd finally step it up, and find a nice strain, mix it up a bit. she is beautifully healthy i will say that.

Did anyone say '_lollypop?' i went mad, i found little tracer shoots searching for light, taking up usable food for the more important tops. no more popcorn for me this round. just the grade A1 tops  you will see with these new pics how much i cleaned out. I know for a fact, due to my canopy being so thick, those little branches will produces lower grade nug, that i'm just not interested in. I cleaned it up alot. she can breathe alot more easily now, the energy can be foucussed on the growing tips now, just a waiting game, she stretching bit by bit, i really want to feed the part B PGR, but i want another 2-3 inches yet. if i dont get that stretch in 2 days i won't use Part A at all.

*day 4 flowering Part 2





















*_


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

[420]Haze;7433116 said:


> Flowa my man, im beginning to think this camera is way out of my depth, in program mode i change the focus to macro and have the camera about 20cm from the object, i then half press button to focus and it just blurs out like a mofo, what the #[email protected]% am i doing wrong ! Whatever happened to a physical manual, a DVD manual is useless when im not at my pc.


what!!!?? man, i'm simple as, if i can do it, you can better.

Are you using zoom!!?? only use about 5-10% zoom max, It's a wide angle lens and has a limited depth of field, you have to find it's happy medium. If it's not focussing zoom back out more. 
Also check to make sure iso is low start with 80, flash on, and work up to 200-400 iso.....

here is a link to the download of the pdf manual.. but try what i said. the zoom is important, remeber it's a wide angle tele-macro lens, so if you focus a certain distance, your depth/field of focus becomes limited or impossible. It takes high quality pics, so alot of my pics are cropped to shape to the screen, so to get a nice full bud shot, around 20cm away is fine, maybe even closer 15cm is ideal, with flash on. let me know man i hope i can help you

edit : link = http://www.manstoc.com/2012/03/samsung-wb150wb150f-camera-user-manual.html


----------



## [420]Haze (May 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> what!!!?? man, i'm simple as, if i can do it, you can better.
> 
> Are you using zoom!!?? only use about 5-10% zoom max, It's a wide angle lens and has a limited depth of field, you have to find it's happy medium. If it's not focussing zoom back out more.
> Also check to make sure iso is low start with 80, flash on, and work up to 200-400 iso.....
> ...


legend flowa, much appreciated as always.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

[420]Haze;7433312 said:


> legend flowa, much appreciated as always.


feel free to post some macro's  you'll work the cam out. it's like anything, once you know all the tricks. the manual mode is superior for macro shots, and remember with a steady hand turn the image stabaliser off and you will get much clearer shots without noise or heavy compression....go through all the camera settings to see what it can do. So many modes! make sure detail is set to 'fine' slightly more time between shots but the best quality. also try the auto contrast (acb)..i think it is. this will help with highly lit areas 
Another thing to remember, with full manual mode the aperture sets your depth of field, and you balance the shutter speed to get enough light and sometimes you can get amazingly close to the buds, so close the lens shadows the image!! around 3 cm! sometimes the focus square will say not focussed when the part you want actually is...by playing with manual focus...brilliant camera man, and i'm still learning things all the time! lets see some shots Haze!!


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i agree, alcohol is the go, rice isn't perfect but it gets more than you think as long as its not caked on!!


That's a pretty good looking piece. Even though the ash-catcher is dwarfed by the bong, it still helps.

I use alcohol and a handful of aquarium gravel. The little rocks have the liquid resistance and weight that rice lacks. Blasts off even the most caked on crap with vigorous shaking.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 15, 2012)

i soak in 91% iso for half hour. rinse with hot water. done. works with even the cakiest. believe me, my main piece is a 3 inch glass spoon that gets super caked.


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2012)

You are a great teacher Flowa - cameras and plants 

Acetone cleans instantly and rinses away with water. Learned this back in my body shop days. Been using it ever since. My bowl and difuser shattered when I dropped them in my porcelain sink 

I bought a ton of different papers and I will be doing a photo review

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## inhaleindica (May 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey! Thanx man yeah, haven't seen your name pop up for quite some time!
> 
> My best round yet!? lets wait and see, i don't think she'll get the lb mark, but i wasn't going for it, just a nice size skunk plant, mrs loves her outdoor, i love my indoor/variety thought i'd finally step it up, and find a nice strain, mix it up a bit. she is beautifully healthy i will say that.
> 
> ...


I think the quality would be your best this time around. From my experience when you yield less your quality is top notch than the ones with so much yield. We will see in a few weeks. Whoo hoo. Remember I had the Hempy vs Airpots thread? To tell you the truth the airpots produced the buds that i was looking for and yielded more than the hempy ones. However, the Hempies did produce amazing flavors and aroma. It could be because I am a soiler and pretty good at it. First time doing Hempy/ Hydro so that could be the case. I kept the ppm below 1000 so that could be the why?


----------



## inhaleindica (May 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's a pretty good looking piece. Even though the ash-catcher is dwarfed by the bong, it still helps.
> 
> I use alcohol and a handful of aquarium gravel. The little rocks have the liquid resistance and weight that rice lacks. Blasts off even the most caked on crap with vigorous shaking.


Epsom Salt and 91% alcohol and shake it like crazy then you have a brand new bong... No, lie!


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's a pretty good looking piece. Even though the ash-catcher is dwarfed by the bong, it still helps.
> 
> I use alcohol and a handful of aquarium gravel. The little rocks have the liquid resistance and weight that rice lacks. Blasts off even the most caked on crap with vigorous shaking.


Thanx for the Tip, will go shopping today



monster.green.thumb said:


> i soak in 91% iso for half hour. rinse with hot water. done. works with even the cakiest. believe me, my main piece is a 3 inch glass spoon that gets super caked.


lots of tips to try 



Mohican said:


> You are a great teacher Flowa - cameras and plants
> 
> Acetone cleans instantly and rinses away with water. Learned this back in my body shop days. Been using it ever since. My bowl and difuser shattered when I dropped them in my porcelain sink
> 
> ...


Thanx Mo' Acetone ey, they stuffs pretty vial! you sure it all rinses? ahh i suppose it would being all glass. i keep forgetting lol i'm used the ol' metal stem, and you can never get resin out of that



inhaleindica said:


> I think the quality would be your best this time around. From my experience when you yield less your quality is top notch than the ones with so much yield. We will see in a few weeks. Whoo hoo. Remember I had the Hempy vs Airpots thread? To tell you the truth the airpots produced the buds that i was looking for and yielded more than the hempy ones. However, the Hempies did produce amazing flavors and aroma. It could be because I am a soiler and pretty good at it. First time doing Hempy/ Hydro so that could be the case. I kept the ppm below 1000 so that could be the why?


Yeah, we'll see Indica, i'm not sure i agree with you on the size of plants having to do with potency. out of the last 3 grows my first being the biggest, and most potent, yielding 1.5 lbs and the most 'potent not the most tastiest' bud i've ever smoked. From what i'm learning i think the environmental factors and overall health of the plant play the main role in helping with potency with a good strain. My last grow was great, but here and there was hindered by really hot weather during the start of flowering.
But in saying this, i'm hoping for a better overall quality, with all the extra lolly popping and cleaning up, keeping things even and spread out. I'm trying to utilize everything i've learnt and put it together. The weather is not going to be an issue this grow, exact same time growing as my very first grow  EXACT so with perfect weather conditions, and having my light nice and close (12 inches atm) I should get some hardcore light penetration. New Fresh nutrients, pineapple rush included now, i still haven't added any PGR's. but may have to tonight. seeing as the buds themselves will still grow higher as they get fatter.

Thanx all for your great input! nearly 10000 views and Just started flowering!!!?? shweeeeeeet! Flo


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 15, 2012)

Hey Flo! Got my beans yesterday, got 2x great white shark germinating now  will start a thread when i get things in full swing. Ill be sure to ask you for some tips along the way

You think I could get a lb with the 2? Or am I dreaming haha


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Hey Flo! Got my beans yesterday, got 2x great white shark germinating now  will start a thread when i get things in full swing. Ill be sure to ask you for some tips along the way
> 
> You think I could get a lb with the 2? Or am I dreaming haha


From seed i have no idea  but i wih you all the luck! with perlite you're going to get super growth no matter what, so i don't see why that can't be possible with a good strain  no way you're dreaming man, when my mentor told me i was gonna get 1.5 lb i didnt believe him! i thought he meant wet, not dried. Big plants = bigger buds. Fact.  happy growing Gorbzzz


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 15, 2012)

Awesome good to hear, well GWS was third in the highest yielding category on herbies website so hopefully i get a monster 

So you use the full cyco range yeah? I have cyco rizo and zyme but have canna aqua for veg and bloom


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Awesome good to hear, well GWS was third in the highest yielding category on herbies website so hopefully i get a monster
> 
> So you use the full cyco range yeah? I have cyco rizo and zyme but have canna aqua for veg and bloom


I use almost the whole range. I don't like their new suga rush spearmint smell, so i use general hydros Pineapple rush
Ryzo is great, i got rid of zyme, no good for perlite for some reason....anyway bloom has enough micro, and macro nurients available to feed the whole way through without the need for zyme, over-rated. just watered down corn syrup and seasol. Ryzo acts as your seasol, as it's a seaweed extract, and very strong, i use it for my clones at the start to soak the rockwool in. 100% effective every time, and i use it once every 4 feedings on my indoor, u can smell the difference in the leaves for quite some time, so i think it's lasting and good usable food (expensive but!)


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 15, 2012)

How much ryzo do you use for the rockwool cubes? And how much per litre in the grow? Thanks

Edit: i think the ryzo smells like liquid vegemite! Haha


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> How much ryzo do you use for the rockwool cubes? And how much per litre in the grow? Thanks
> 
> Edit: i think the ryzo smells like liquid vegemite! Haha


i use 1ml per litre strictly. grow/bloom/clones. you can go stronger during flower but keeping in mind it's also a soluble potash, so using it 'with' potash is not really needed, 1ml is fine. It's also higher in nitrogen so best not to use it after week 4 flowering in my opinion unless growing a long flowering strain maybe....

edit: you could grow a plant outside with cyco's RYZO alone! it's full of trace elements, ive seen great result using only that lol


----------



## below average (May 16, 2012)

View attachment 2169680
Hey Flow,
Thought id show you the progress of my once disastrous grow. I pm'd you around 3weeks back as Rob. My buds were doing nothing 35days in. I fixed the light leaks by running at daytime, and this also gave them a cool night,29c Day, 16c Nights. Like you said, the hot nights were messing with them, but now I am stoaked to see bud growth.
Thanks for the advice, and I will continue to watch your monster


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

below average said:


> View attachment 2169680
> Hey Flow,
> Thought id show you the progress of my once disastrous grow. I pm'd you around 3weeks back as Rob. My buds were doing nothing 35days in. I fixed the light leaks by running at daytime, and this also gave them a cool night,29c Day, 16c Nights. Like you said, the hot nights were messing with them, but now I am stoaked to see bud growth.
> Thanks for the advice, and I will continue to watch your monster


Nothing wrong with them nugs at all!!  nice work mate rep+ 
You gotta do what you gotta do, and it looks like you've done the right thing under the circumstances mate, you will be a proud dad of some sweet nuggies soon, look at those! nice looking strain mate, and great even looking canopy


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

EDIT : DAY 4 NOT 5 OOPS DAY 1 WAS 13TH
Day 4 Flowering....i like my daily updates to visually see changes that are happening, and when growth slows, and speeds up....

Thought i'd pull out some of my last indoor batch, give that a mull, sticky little bitch of a nug  same nug just different angles. this is around 6 weeks after drying. I keep this shit in the dark, all jarred up, and wrapped  GOLD











AND MY NUG SHOTS (INDOOR)


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 16, 2012)

holy shit man. looks SOOOO tasty. 

so can i ask how you dry ur crop? like how long, and where, as i ran into that mold problem i desperately would like to know how to never do that again...those nuggies look like u just chopped them! perfect!


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> holy shit man. looks SOOOO tasty.
> 
> so can i ask how you dry ur crop? like how long, and where, as i ran into that mold problem i desperately would like to know how to never do that again...those nuggies look like u just chopped them! perfect!


lol, thanx man! lovin it, my trick is chopping the nugs down to size when i harvest. but i don't leave them all scattered, i bunch them up in my hanging net levels, and as they dry, i bunch them up closer together, keeping the drying at the same time, and now and then swapping the outside area into the middle, and soo forth. u want to keep that fresh smell happening by bunching it up together, but not too much that they can't breathe. last grow when i chopped i filled about 5 levels on my net, by the time it was dry it would fill maybe 2-3 keeping it bunched together until it feels crispy enough to cure in jars....I cure by leaving my jars open over night in a cool dark place, and then closing them all day. and repeat for atleast 2 weeks. i tip the nugs out now and then, to make sure everything is drying evenly, I swap it around, mix it up, whatever, however you like. I've never had mould, and ive grown some fat nugs. i chop my colas down so they can dry down to the last 4 inch tip. This doesn't hinder potency in my opinion. pics tell the story if you ask me 

don't know if you seen my last grow, but some colas were in excess of 85 grams wet each. If i left them as is, they would most likely mould for sure. Imagine a Wet hay bail. the middle will not dry if left no matter how you try and dry it...buds depending on density ofcourse. The more dense the more likely of mould. the more dense, the more you should chop it down. If you want to show off big nugs, take pics  noone wants to open up a massive sexy bud and find fungus or mould  I have too many times by other growers. been burnt here and there by what's looked like sweet bud in the bag, then you open it up, thinkin how many people did this prick get??? back in the day of buyin rippoff average erb. I kinda feel like a mini dispensary with all my variety, i wake up, and go through about 5 sorts of weed, trying to decide what kind of high i want! soo confusing sometimes lol

even if you have tiny nugs, doesn't mean you can't still dry them slowly  bunch them up, it slows the process considerably, even more than hanging whole buds


----------



## EROsain (May 16, 2012)

budz look grt. luving that the like button is back


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

What's Up FM? Your girl is looking great! I am getting buzzed just looking at your amazing bud pics.

Here are some updates of the Malawi and her clones:



























Happy Mutant Clone













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

nice work Mo!  wow am i stoned this morning. No wake n Bake for me i feel like i've been drugged lol, too much hash before bed i think.....


----------



## curly604 (May 16, 2012)

very nice work mo  , sup flowa hows life treatin ya? your new girl is looking very healthy and the finished bud shots look great! im just about finished up on my run and cant wait to see what i get yield wise. cheers buddy


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> very nice work mo  , sup flowa hows life treatin ya? your new girl is looking very healthy and the finished bud shots look great! im just about finished up on my run and cant wait to see what i get yield wise. cheers buddy


Thanx man!, lifes great! i'm just plodding along 
yeah the new girl is looking rather happy, the dry buds are not to complain about! that's for sure
very happy thanx again! curly! i'm keepin an eye on your thread


----------



## curly604 (May 16, 2012)

ahhh good stuff man glad to hear it , for my first run in coco and the first time growing either of the strains i think im gonna do just fine .... alll under leds to boot , man o man i wish i could remember the names of some of the haters that said leds will never work bahahhahaha last laughs on me suckaaasss . im really jelous of your outdoor plants too , for me to go out doors would be a big hassle and i would have to time release feed or some shit and have them going close to a river ... hardcore gorilla style haha but ill just wait till i got a nice spot closer to the equator to do things outside.... im counting the days


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> ahhh good stuff man glad to hear it , for my first run in coco and the first time growing either of the strains i think im gonna do just fine .... alll under leds to boot , man o man i wish i could remember the names of some of the haters that said leds will never work bahahhahaha last laughs on me suckaaasss . im really jelous of your outdoor plants too , for me to go out doors would be a big hassle and i would have to time release feed or some shit and have them going close to a river ... hardcore gorilla style haha but ill just wait till i got a nice spot closer to the equator to do things outside.... im counting the days


Yeah man, the outdoors are my favourite, to tell you the truth i think my outdoors are the most potent!!?? they have the strongest wallop to the head, unbelievable!.
I'm very impresses with your grow mate. Led's are whats used in traffic lights never would i have thought they have enough par to create photosynthesis . wow wow wow


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

i didnt think so either for the longest time man i come from hps but let me tell ya those days are over  treated me well but the efficiency and heat difference not to mention i dont have to buy all the equipment (hoods, fans , bulbs , possible A/C) or pay to run all that extra shit per month ...... my eyes have been opened so to speak  thanks again for the compliments man you are a true G from down under  cant wait to get to your guy's crazy country ... kangaroo's and blue ringed octopuses and shit lol i hear its a blast down there though esides all the shit that can kill you


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 17, 2012)

Great whites cracked there shells today flo, getting excited!


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Great whites cracked there shells today flo, getting excited!


how are you starting them off? in rockwool cubes? just curious i was thinking this myself one day, Do you think smaller cubes would be helpful, as they would root quicker probably, and might allow them to be planted earlier....? maybe, I don't have much experience with seeds in rockwool, indoors anyway, outside yes, i broke up some rockwool into tiny pieces and scooped out a crater in the cube, stuck the loose bits of rockwool in, (soaked ofcourse) and then planted the root tip, i did this to start inside a long time ago.


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 17, 2012)

I use the paper towel method to get them cracked, usually takes 24hrs. Then I put them in a small rockwool cube (bout 4cmX4cm) with a hole in the middle. I soak the rockwool in ph water with a bit of ryzo in it 
Then put them in my germ dome and wack em under 3 four foot grolux bulbs


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Great whites cracked there shells today flo, getting excited!





Gorbzzz said:


> I use the paper towel method to get them cracked, usually takes 24hrs. Then I put them in a small rockwool cube (bout 4cmX4cm) with a hole in the middle. I soak the rockwool in ph water with a bit of ryzo in it
> Then put them in my germ dome and wack em under 3 four foot grolux bulbs


great to hear man! I too love the paper towel method, also an idea is to put in a container to keep moisture in, i always forget and lose alot of seeds to drying out!!....back then anyway, i'm too careful and love my cannabis too much to let that happen again lol You get that ryzo idea from me  or you a smart man  
seedlings and clones love seaweed extract as it has alot of helpful hormones needed for root stimulant....

I got carried away on my last update, _*it was day 4 not 5*_, day 1 was the 13th, so today is day 5. and i see baby trichs growing their little village of heaven, or this strain is naturally frosty 

_*added 50ml of part A cyco PGR*_ (plant growth Regulator for newbies) raised my light 5 inches. it shot up last night and today, the humid weather helping the massive growth stretches i presume. i want to leave her as is for now, maybe a few tweaking of some branches here and there, little uneven , my plant is more Bushy on the right hand side due to my globe being more positioned on the right side of my hood...upgrade time. that hood won't last lang. TRIAL AND ERROR PEOPLE. it's cooling is very effective with the bonus fan built in but light spread is limited. I'M A PICKY PRICK.

_*Day 5 Flowering for FlowaMasta!!!*_ come on baby!! ''pulling those reigns tight' Yield is completely unpredictable at this stage and counting the tops, well i'm lazy, i'll wait till i see some nugs. Here I am expecting more for day 5 hehe....Can't help myself but get ahead. yep sleep?? pretty hard when your as excited as me


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

She is turning into a beast quickly, looks great Flow!!! I would recommend using Root plugs instead of Rockwool. 

I copied this from a website:http://www.hydroponics.net/i/111400

Rapid Rooter Grow Plugs are a sponge like material, all natural soilless organic grow plugs made of composted tree bark and organic materials. These biodynamic plugs are perfect for seedlings or cuttings. Transplant plugs in soil or soilless hydrogardening applications. Grow Plugs are manufactured with a proprietary composting method and contains natural beneficial fungi from this advanced composting biotechnology. Seedlings and cuttings grown in Grow Plugs will be able to transplant days ahead of plants started in Jiffy 7, Rockwool, Oasis, or Pro Mix. Grow Plugs are biodegradable and 100% organic.
plugs are 1.5 inches (38 mm) across the top and 1.75 inches (44 mm) tall.

I would highly recommend using them or at least trying them out. 

FM


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

sounds cool as shit FMILY ima check em out too! haha


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> She is turning into a beast quickly, looks great Flow!!! I would recommend using Root plugs instead of Rockwool.
> 
> I copied this from a website:http://www.hydroponics.net/i/111400
> 
> ...


thanx man, i checked them out, haven't seen them around anywhere, interesting, yes they would be great i'm sure! i do like the old rockwool cubes though, nice size and stability, they hold alot of moisture, and the root system has to get quite large before it can penetrate the outside, i think this could have a larger root mass maybe? thoughts are appreciated ofcourse. I will give them a go sometime if i ever find them!  they wold be great for outside aswell, quick starters, instant growth. How fast do they root?
I kinda time mine so when i chop clones i have a couple of mates ready to pick up, so when they get to 4 weeks or so, i can come and get a baby off them  Mutual perpetual 
thanx for the valuable info. I can't rep you soz man


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Rockwool = Algae


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

never had a problem with algea ever .... not in the sense that i never get it , i do for sure but it has never caused me any problems.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Rockwool = Algae


yeah i hear you, except my perlite gets it anyway!  but it doesn't last long!  the canopy is shading it very well, and its already dying off, i have never had an issue with it, i flush atleast once a week, depending on quality of what's in my res....



curly604 said:


> never had a problem with algea ever .... not in the sense that i never get it , i do for sure but it has never caused me any problems.


ahhh thanx man!  yeah, i don't think it's an issue unless you're lazy and it ends up in your res, i clean thoroughly and scrub hard when i do a flush, nice clean sparkling fresh water and nutes, what does algae come from? is it just dust spores like moss?


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

not 100% where it comes from ... i think its dormant in the rockwool then when it gets wet and has sunlight pooof! algea .... now that i think about it i guess algea in the res would kinda suck but i dont think the green kind that comes off the rockwool will fuck with you plants or roots .... might even be beneficial haha not to sure.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Flow do you have a drain line? If so how far off the bottom is it?

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

hmmmmm what to smoke before knockout.....120 micron grade....tasty....or 73 micron.....never remember and maybe pass out on couch. too many options


120 grade......







73 micron grade, outdoor batch so clean, this stuff has shocked a few people round my end


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

mmmmmmmm making me jelous , been a while since i brewed up some nice hash .... i got the industrial size bags ....20 gallons ... so i either gotta save up for a log time or wait till a friend has a bunch of trimmings they dont want ..... illl take that thank you very much  of coarse i always throw a couple o'z for the kind gesture


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

You cant go wrong either way! What I would do is take them both and combined together for the ultimate ko!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> mmmmmmmm making me jelous , been a while since i brewed up some nice hash .... i got the industrial size bags ....20 gallons ... so i either gotta save up for a log time or wait till a friend has a bunch of trimmings they dont want ..... illl take that thank you very much  of coarse i always throw a couple o'z for the kind gesture





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You cant go wrong either way! What I would do is take them both and combined together for the ultimate ko!!


buzzing hard as, but can't sleep, i think i honestly won't sleep unless i down a huge hit of oil!! DOH!! sometimes it's just too much though, soo heavy!

I'm looooooving hash so much, i think most growers have no idea what they are throwing away! they are losing anywhere up to ounces from any given harvest!! when you think of it like that! 
what's kief usually go for? i helped a few mates out and they 'donated' $30 a gram for the killer 73 micron, is it really worth that much?


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

depends on the market man , in vancouver we get hash for the same price as weed 10$ a gram .... unless your buying lots of coarse. oil over here goes for 40$ a gram vial. keif is the good shit for sure but not the only stuff in weed that gets you high i would pay the same 10$ a gram for keif if i was gonna buy it .... goes so damn fast though lol.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> depends on the market man , in vancouver we get hash for the same price as weed 10$ a gram .... unless your buying lots of coarse. oil over here goes for 40$ a gram vial. keif is the good shit for sure but not the only stuff in weed that gets you high i would pay the same 10$ a gram for keif if i was gonna buy it .... goes so damn fast though lol.


I know exactly what you mean! my mrs makes it last though, she has literally a speck, and sometimes says too much! i on the other hand, i'll have 2 sometimes if i force myself, to get that real hard strong buzz.....oil just made me lazy....now i'm just slappin the keyboard


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

i now the feeling man haha


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

Throw up a comparison shot from last grow. No i didnt think she was going to be this big. i went a bit overboard again

last grow..... beginnings of flower. 35 days veg







Current Grow, start of flowering 28 days veg.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

I'M FREAKIN OUT MAAAAAAN! jk the tent is starting to get a bit funky, as soon as i open the tent flap, it hit me in the face. my heart thumped, and raced a million miles an hour, what is this going to be like flowering flatout?? I NEED MY NEW FILTER!! if i font get my intended filter soon, i'll have to snap an ebay purchase soon, this is starting to make me a little more nervous this time, and i want her to stop growing.....she's almost too big, and i have very limited room, unlike i said i was going to. Let's hope my hood does it's job, i have to do a bit more weaving tonight if she's stretched some more, but i dosed her with Part A PGR, which will be just for these last couple of days before the flush. She may stop growing vertically by tonight. x my fingers. My light is at maximum height and around 14-12 inches away from the tips. any closer and i might get worried...thoughts? i'll post some further back shots tonight to give you an idea where everythings sitting.

digging through random shots of my old outdoor plants, found this beauty, don't think i've ever posted it, such a clear sweet shot from a compact....no scope, just a steady hand and a smart camera.


----------



## ^Slanty (May 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> not 100% where it comes from ... i think its dormant in the rockwool then when it gets wet and has sunlight pooof! algea .... now that i think about it i guess algea in the res would kinda suck but i dont think the green kind that comes off the rockwool will fuck with you plants or roots .... might even be beneficial haha not to sure.


 It comes from parasites in the water. Has nothing to do with the RW! Cover the RW and all is well! Leave it exposed and get some major algae, LOOK OUT! It is a major O2 hog!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> great to hear man! I too love the paper towel method, also an idea is to put in a container to keep moisture in, i always forget and lose alot of seeds to drying out!!....back then anyway, i'm too careful and love my cannabis too much to let that happen again lol You get that ryzo idea from me  or you a smart man
> seedlings and clones love seaweed extract as it has alot of helpful hormones needed for root stimulant....
> 
> I got carried away on my last update, _*it was day 4 not 5*_, day 1 was the 13th, so today is day 5. and i see baby trichs growing their little village of heaven, or this strain is naturally frosty
> ...


What the fuck!?!? I thought you "thinned" that baby out? 

I know guys that are scared to pull anything at all off of their plants! 

Guess they need to see first hand what it does to promote new growth! Oh well, they are the ones missing out! Looking stellar as usual FM! Cheers mate!


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

Oh, man. She's gettin' big, huh? I can't stand the suspense.


----------



## Defuzed (May 17, 2012)

you my friend, well done im amazed


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 17, 2012)

Yeah i always put the paper towel in a plastic container then in a drawer to keep light out, 

getting down to 10 degrees at night pretty chilly!


----------



## EROsain (May 17, 2012)

that plant is going crazy  the pistils deff showed up quick


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Flow do you have a drain line? If so how far off the bottom is it?
> 
> FM


yeah, it's re-circulating, the pots sit above the nutrient level in the res.....sorry i nearly missed ya



^Slanty said:


> What the fuck!?!? I thought you "thinned" that baby out?
> 
> I know guys that are scared to pull anything at all off of their plants!
> 
> Guess they need to see first hand what it does to promote new growth! Oh well, they are the ones missing out! Looking stellar as usual FM! Cheers mate!


Wow man! what a shweeeeet compliment! yeah man still thinning her out just a bit here and there, she 90% clear under the canopy of those little measly tiny light searching tips. I'm just after the most appealing buds of them all.

I may have to fim a couple of tips right under the light yet, i should of snipped some more down really, but it's crowded as is. I've even removed some lower 'hanging' branches, you know the ones with only 2 finger size buds , I'm going for a very controlled environment now. I have to clean up my act a bit, and make this a proper show. i need to stop smoking hash. I've almost forgotten about sex. 

nah...might have yas fooled there


----------



## Buck123 (May 18, 2012)

Good wrk man!


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, man. She's gettin' big, huh? I can't stand the suspense.


a bit too big maybe???? never  a bit spastic more like it. I'm in awe at my own plant....thanx for bein here Jin' doesnt move like a bullet train like your thread, but i got some shite happening 



Defuzed said:


> you my friend, well done im amazed


Thankyou sir 



Gorbzzz said:


> Yeah i always put the paper towel in a plastic container then in a drawer to keep light out,
> 
> getting down to 10 degrees at night pretty chilly!


yeah man, these cold night are making it hard to keep the tent warm, but I don't really think that matters for some reason  my fastest growing plant yet!



EROsain said:


> that plant is going crazy  the pistils deff showed up quick


The Strains that i source are grown specifically for their quick transitions. almost all my mentors strains emit preflowers from day 1, I think that helps with the quick turn around. by the end of next week they will start to look like nugs i hope!! although from what i've seen this is a late bloomer, and puts all her dank and smell on in her last 2 weeks. I'm not so sure. I'm seeing trichs already, and my tent is smelling pretty skunky if i do say so myself. much more pistils yet to come!!, when they come, THEY CUM!!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Good wrk man!


EY BUCK! great to see you here! bring the vibes man!


----------



## Buck123 (May 18, 2012)

Bring on the FUNKN DANK! should be good bro!


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2012)

Hey FM - You grow at light speed man - it is incredible! My outside big clone is starting to go at FlowaMasta speed:









And it is getting the same tight tip growth. Should I FIM her?













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## inhaleindica (May 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> She is turning into a beast quickly, looks great Flow!!! I would recommend using Root plugs instead of Rockwool.
> 
> I copied this from a website:http://www.hydroponics.net/i/111400
> 
> ...


I personally use Rapid rooters. I have tried rockwool and biodynamic plugs. I like the rapid rooters. They root a few days earlier and with much more root mass. This is personal expierence.


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Bring on the FUNKN DANK! should be good bro!


with all you guys here! how could it be bad  you guys are keepin me on my toes, i make or break this LOL!! i have no more experience than any of you guys, i just listen to the moans of my girls  I'm super excited to see this grow out, i may have a break after, i got alot of erbs here, and i'm sick of buying jars at the same place hehe i need a bloody fish tank with a sealed lid lol!



Mohican said:


> Hey FM - You grow at light speed man - it is incredible! My outside big clone is starting to go at FlowaMasta speed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking absolutely superior Mo! wow that clone has some legs on her!!! Totally up to you if you want to fim or top her, you could even go another clone lol 
What are the suns hours at the moment? If she's in flower mode, a fim snip may do her some justice, i personally would either leave her completely natural, or snip another clone more malawi for you!! and more practice cloning. (not that you need it, you now know it's quite simple. It's a plants nature to want to re-produce.
Being outside i imagine she's getting plenty of sun, you could top a small clone, not like your mother clone, a small 3-4 node clone, that will slow her higher branches up a little, and help the lower ones come up..looking great Mo! It really depends on weather to determine what may happen with a top or fim, if the weather stays strong she will go hard as, if the weather is mild, maybe stick with some training only and let her gain her stride



inhaleindica said:


> I personally use Rapid rooters. I have tried rockwool and biodynamic plugs. I like the rapid rooters. They root a few days earlier and with much more root mass. This is personal expierence.


soo many different types of mediums!! talking basics clones will root in almost any basic medium fine, i say start with something that will work for what's to come next, and be a stress less situation. 
I had a rooted clone in coco last grow and it took longer to take off, and the roots didn't look as bright white and fluffy, as i planted it i literally cringed, it looked sad to say the least. But she turned out great in the end. I care for her where she's needed most, i love my 'ladies'

Flo's key to fast growing = grow your babies with as little fuck ups as possible, play them lots of hardcore dubstep with ridiculous bass, and always, ALWAYS caress your girl before you get comfy in bed

Flo


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 18, 2012)

your like some weed god flowa


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> your like some weed god flowa


what the!? come on now, the plants doing it all herself  i just hang on for the ride!
I went in an chopped some more small branches, here there and everywhere!
I really hope i gave enough Part A to stop stretch, she is going everywhere quickly! i got her under control for now, but i don't think i can let her get any higher.
Thoughts? this is my first time using a air-cooled hood, my temps stay at around 24-27 degrees c. 60 % humidity almost constant

Day 6 Flower just to show her shear size and beauty, what a gorgeous strain, massive fans, colossal branches as far as my arms can reach































and some hash boobies!!


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2012)

It is like Disneyland for grownups at your house!


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> It is like Disneyland for grownups at your house!


yes, it most certainly is, and quite entertaining for a couple of close mates! no kids in my place lol! not that i don't like kids!! i was once a kid, no written rules just run crazy  actually, that's just like now really, hippie like


----------



## curly604 (May 18, 2012)

hahahahha your hash pile looks like boobs .... hash boobs!!!!


----------



## EROsain (May 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> The Strains that i source are grown specifically for their quick transitions. almost all my mentors strains emit preflowers from day 1, I think that helps with the quick turn around. by the end of next week they will start to look like nugs i hope!! although from what i've seen this is a late bloomer, and puts all her dank and smell on in her last 2 weeks. I'm not so sure. I'm seeing trichs already, and my tent is smelling pretty skunky if i do say so myself. much more pistils yet to come!!, when they come, *THEY CUM!!!*


hahaha, deff nice genetics,


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (May 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


>


 ........


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hahahahha your hash pile looks like boobs .... hash boobs!!!!


I just had to!! boobs and erbs 



EROsain said:


> hahaha, deff nice genetics,


Thanks man!! lets hope so!!



lordjin said:


>


how appropriate  thanx jin, nice input! i'll take the one with the frizzy hair she looks like she could handle more in her mouth


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> how appropriate  thanx jin, nice input! i'll take the one with the frizzy hair she looks like she could handle more in her mouth


That's fine. I'd rather have the one with straight hair.


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's fine. I'd rather have the one with straight hair.


i like them moving  you know why her hair is frizzy  she's been shakin that sexy body! sometimes frizzy hair on a chick can mean a bit crazy, always entertaining lol


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i like them moving  you know why her hair is frizzy  she's been shakin that sexy body! sometimes frizzy hair on a chick can mean a bit crazy, always entertaining lol


Well I'll tell you what... I'm impressed as all get out by your relentless growing. I'm gonna get my system software sorted so I can get blogging. I may have encountered an unexpected delay, but the thing is materializing nicely in my head. It'll be a much tighter, organized scenario than our respective journals here. I have big plans for you.

Oh, and the beauty of the blog? It ain't no expensive website that's gonna require web authors and such. It's just a little blog, and I (we) already have all the photos -- chickens and boobs included. It's just a mouse-click away, mate.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 19, 2012)

Flowa, my girls getting there.

Wk 7 Flower ;


----------



## curly604 (May 19, 2012)

looks brilliant 420 i gotta get me some drip rings and get my pump going.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looks brilliant 420 i gotta get me some drip rings and get my pump going.


curly, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

[420]Haze;7450124 said:


> Flowa, my girls getting there.
> 
> Wk 7 Flower ;


awesome work Haze!! u like the Samsung!!??

Those buds look incredible man! love how they are huge and long at the same time!! looks like those 3 nets have one their job well 
superior man. Class act, how bout a couple of close shots of that stiffy material lol shweeeeeet! 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to [420]Haze again.







*


----------



## [420]Haze (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> awesome work Haze!! u like the Samsung!!??
> 
> Those buds look incredible man! love how they are huge and long at the same time!! looks like those 3 nets have one their job well
> superior man. Class act, how bout a couple of close shots of that stiffy material lol shweeeeeet!
> ...


im on way to attend to them shortly and will get a close up of each strain.


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

Update day 7 Flowering That makes her 35 days old total!! my bitch is a freak

I dossed her with Part B PGR : 80mls within 1 hr of the first fresh feeding she looked like this after tie down, and some placing of critical branches. I cleared out alot of crap again tonight, should be good to go now. trichs already


----------



## EROsain (May 19, 2012)

phat pistils


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

EROsain said:


> phat pistils


lol, what's to come!!?? nobody knows 

nearly forgot about these clones!! day 11, no roots yet, but these are 2 inch square cubes.....


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

maybe bedtime soon, pull out the golden grease  this one has been my favourite lately, pure 1 bong material, sooo smooth you think to yourself, hmmmm maybe not enough, and then as you go to walk away BAM!!! COUGH YOUR GUTS UP!! THEN YOUR STONED TO THE EYBALLS, opps as i am now....you know when you can't even focus properly, or can't be fucked? here's some yum pics i just snapped, you know it's tricky to get a nice shot like this 1 handed lol!!!











hit the 'like' button if you looked at it for more than 10 seconds lol  I know i did, but i'm obsessed.


----------



## EROsain (May 19, 2012)

i wanna use that to seal my blunts


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

[420]Haze;7450124 said:


> Flowa, my girls getting there.
> 
> Wk 7 Flower ;


Awesome. Strain?


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, what's to come!!?? nobody knows
> 
> nearly forgot about these clones!! day 11, no roots yet, but these are 2 inch square cubes.....


Boy I sure wish I could have two of those.


----------



## Gastanker (May 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Boy I sure wish I could have two of those.


I see four, so you take the front two and I'll take the back two.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Awesome. Strain?


Its Multi-Strain, the 4 main are ;

- Wappa 
- Ice Kush 
- Red Diesel 
- Cream Caramel

then theres 3 gap fillers in smaller pots that are hand feed ;

White Widow
White Rhino
Blueberry Gum

The tent is 1.5 x 1.5 x 2, theres alot in there, ill get some nice shots tonight when lights on.


----------



## flowamasta (May 20, 2012)

[420]Haze;7454496 said:


> Its Multi-Strain, the 4 main are ;
> 
> - Wappa
> - Ice Kush
> ...


i envy you Haze!! To grow a multi plant setup like you have, and to have extremely consistent results, you have proven some amazing things! all those strains would uptake nutes at different rates, yet you have such incredible results. You must of found an extreme fine balance of nutes to get beautiful even growth like that! 

Great work Haze420, you have stepped the game up 10 fold. I think you may have set a new standard in scrogging!! Outstanding


----------



## Buck123 (May 20, 2012)

Flowie arvo! yeh i take my hat off to him too man getting those nutes spot would definitely be the worst!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i envy you Haze!! To grow a multi plant setup like you have, and to have extremely consistent results, you have proven some amazing things! all those strains would uptake nutes at different rates, yet you have such incredible results. You must of found an extreme fine balance of nutes to get beautiful even growth like that!
> 
> Great work Haze420, you have stepped the game up 10 fold. I think you may have set a new standard in scrogging!! Outstanding


Haze got some serious FIRE!!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 21, 2012)

Fuck yeah!!

Update day 9 Flowering....Part B PGR has taken affect, you can clearly see by the defined shape and see how the leaves are sitting, that to me from my experience is a spot on amount of PGR, any more would cause unnecessary stress, and could slow or even stunt her growth. i will gradually water this down toward the end of the week, just to keep her happy  I think i'm on my way to a nice stinky yield


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 21, 2012)

*WHYSOMANYPISTILSFORDAY9!!!!!

CRAZYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## flowamasta (May 21, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> *WHYSOMANYPISTILSFORDAY9!!!!!
> 
> CRAZYYYYYYYYY*


I really don't know man, but it's always like this for me!!? It could be because perlite doesn't hold nutes like soil, so the flower nutrients are activated immediately.....maybe, kinda makes sense to me.

maybe it's all timing  I think If you have a great setup, and everything is consistent, the transition from vegging to flowering should actually be quite quick. I am feeding at almost full strength now, and 100ml of pineapple rush every fresh nute change, i swear i can smell hints of it in the plant...later on in the light hours, after she's been sweating for a while, she gets sweeter each day!


----------



## FUGITIVE 360 (May 21, 2012)

Looking Awsome m8 .peace *FUGITIVE 360*


----------



## EROsain (May 21, 2012)

OMG its becoming a monster


----------



## psari (May 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ...
> maybe it's all timing  I think If you have a great setup, and everything is consistent, the transition from vegging to flowering should actually be quite quick ...


General note about flowering transition: more mature plants transition better/quicker ...

Strong note on general. Some genetics will lean well enough in SOG's with min or zero veg time and all that rot. Just in general, the life-cycle of a plant mimicked into a shorted time span indoor generally benefits from some veg. Optimal growth however is not a tent/closet growers best. Even with SCROG. But one reason SCROG does really well is the health/maturity factor when switching nutes/lights going into flower.

Having to put declaratives in because this is not woo or any 'fucknuttery' ... just basic plant science on life-cycle observations other people have done in the lab on most cannabis forms. 

Optimal results vary from person to person. What I like to see is considered wasteful in both time and effort. But I have definitely run fast SOG enough to know why I prefer the long take. And outdoor in general.


Righto. Just had to chime in that your timing and nutrition control with that SCROG is a good thing and I wouldn't change anything about it. And that indeed your flip point will be fast with a "mature" plant versus a seedling. Canna 101 for what it's worth.


Cheers.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

Mature plants will also show sex prior to flowering.


----------



## flowamasta (May 21, 2012)

psari said:


> General note about flowering transition: more mature plants transition better/quicker ...
> 
> Strong note on general. Some genetics will lean well enough in SOG's with min or zero veg time and all that rot. Just in general, the life-cycle of a plant mimicked into a shorted time span indoor generally benefits from some veg. Optimal growth however is not a tent/closet growers best. Even with SCROG. But one reason SCROG does really well is the health/maturity factor when switching nutes/lights going into flower.
> 
> ...


cheers for that in depth reply  Thanx for the kind words, I'm still learning lots all the time, and consider myself quite knowledgeable when it comes to growing erbs  I also love my outdoor cannabi, overall i go for my outdoor erbs 8/10 times, simply cause it doesn't have that sleepy after effect when i wake up in the morning, i think my hydro is more potent, but my outdoor has a much more psychedelic effect, changes visuals and makes me very talkative. My indoor slams me after 1 cone, and i always feel i had too much, hard to find a balance, so my outdoor is my first preference, good thing i got bucketloads of both. 
Can't wait to see how my skunk turns out, i never ever thought i'd be able to find a skunk strain myself. so i feel like superman at the moment 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Mature plants will also show sex prior to flowering.


All my little clones show pre-flowers within 3-4 days of planting......genetics maybe? time of cloning? not sure at all....

Men in Black 3 everyone!! as if i'm not going to watch this !!!!

[video=youtube;4Uhjl62lJM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Uhjl62lJM0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## inhaleindica (May 22, 2012)

psari said:


> General note about flowering transition: more mature plants transition better/quicker ...
> 
> Strong note on general. Some genetics will lean well enough in SOG's with min or zero veg time and all that rot. Just in general, the life-cycle of a plant mimicked into a shorted time span indoor generally benefits from some veg. Optimal growth however is not a tent/closet growers best. Even with SCROG. But one reason SCROG does really well is the health/maturity factor when switching nutes/lights going into flower.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you. I have tried putting clones from the cloner straight to flower and she didn't look too happy for a week. several leaves with light green spots and burned off but did grow afterwards. The stress is just not worth it and the yield will be small! I like to give them at least 2 weeks of Veg before the transistion.


----------



## flowamasta (May 22, 2012)

Tittie tassle shots coming to a thread near you!!  well actually this thread, just gotta warm the house a bit, as these may get a bit tricky to put on my girls juicy boobs when her nipples are hard and erect from the cold!! 
They are res sequin heart shape nipple tassles


----------



## EROsain (May 23, 2012)

OMFG you are one lucky faka


----------



## flowamasta (May 23, 2012)

day 11 flowering, and i'm getting some purple colour in some fat growing tips!!?? please explain 



































And my woman showing off her new boobie tassles 
feel free to do whatever you need with these pics, as photobucket may pinch them back off the net 

My clones are doing great aswell, just a couple of pics, a couple are rooted now


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 23, 2012)

Ladies lookin good flo  thoes buds are forming soooo quick I hope mine turn out at least half as good  heres some pics for ya, planted them in the perlite today.


----------



## flowamasta (May 23, 2012)

not liking this malware crap, i may have to wait a while for this shit to clear.......


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Yeah its pissing me off too, but it all went away after seeing that rack...Nice!!!

What kind of camera you have?


----------



## EROsain (May 24, 2012)

yer your macros are nice


----------



## [420]Haze (May 24, 2012)

EROsain said:


> yer your macros are nice


 I have the same camera as Flowa, i bought mine on his advice, its a Samsung WB150F, awesome camera, well worth it.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 24, 2012)

as always looking amazing, both plants and lady!


----------



## flowamasta (May 24, 2012)

thanx haze!!  man, i have been so out of it lately!! this hash is a joke.


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 24, 2012)

hey flo, how often do you check your ph in your res, does it rise? and do you keep a lid on you res?

Edit: Bought a sea hawk grow tent today off ebay, now the wait


----------



## flowamasta (May 24, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> hey flo, how often do you check your ph in your res, does it rise? and do you keep a lid on you res?
> 
> Edit: Bought a sea hawk grow tent today off ebay, now the wait


her Gorbzzz! no my ph doesn't rise it actually gets lower as the week progresses, it starts at around 6.6 ish, and works it's way down to around 5.8-6, as long as i flush atleast weekly, my res stays extremely consistent. I haven't been checking it lately, but last time i checked with my new ph pen it was fine.
Yes i keep a sealed lid on my res. i plumb my hoses so i can seal my lid 95% closed, it is also on the outside of my tent, in the growroom. stays fairly constant also at around 20 degrees .

good job on the sea hawk! let us know what it's like ofcourse. ebay is usually quick....


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2012)

Is the perlite acidic?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

[420]Haze;7473374 said:


> I have the same camera as Flowa, i bought mine on his advice, its a Samsung WB150F, awesome camera, well worth it.


Can it make Time Lapse Videos???


----------



## flowamasta (May 24, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Is the perlite acidic?


no it's completely stable and neutral if washed properly. after the food gets used up in the res, it becomes unusable non-plant food (salts...which remain dissolved but aren't taken up, these are alkaline salts.) as to why i sometimes flush early, if i see the ph drop more than usual (rarely) i know it's used up the food. The foods help balance the PH. when i mix up a fresh batch I have learnt not to adjust the ph, as it drops by itself, the only time i have used ph adjusters this grow is when i used CYCO XL (super phosphoric acid) that brings the ph down to around 3-4. so you need to bump it up and watch very carefully. I was lucky this grow to get good results as my old ph pen was playing up



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Can it make Time Lapse Videos???


time lapse?? i think anyone can make time lapse really, if you take enough photos of the same spot, and then post them up as a time line, same sort of thing yeah? or if you mean actually leaving the cam in there to take pics every hr or so, i wouldn't do that with this camera, you would have to leave it connected to the computer and i don't think that would be good for it. If you want to do time lapse photos, then i would suggest a webcam in there wirelessly connected to your computer, and run the cam to a power source like usb adapter maybe??? That would be cool


----------



## Cloudz2600 (May 24, 2012)

For time lapse videos you really need a DSLR and an intervalometer. Point and shoots really don't have the software to do it. The cheapest DSLR will likely run you $500-700 and a decent meter runs about $80-120


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

Yeah I was wondering how much they cost but its a wonderful thing watch plants grow in time lapse. I love watching it.

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 25, 2012)

Update day 13 Flowering, and bud sites are growing rapidly! I'm flushing the PGR part B out right now, and preparing for a new fresh nute feed, she looks all wilted at the moment, but i guarantee this is normal with PGR part B. Things will perk up again very soon, and she will start to produce hopefully soon 

Bud porn has started  I must admit what a beautiful looking strain this is!! has that tropical look


----------



## EROsain (May 25, 2012)

this plant is def moving fast , nice colors on it too


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - How do you make your ladies grow so fast?! I need to get some of the phosphoric acid. I tried to FIM the out door and the whole growth tip just broke off clean. I put it in the cube with my clone - if I can clone a tip I can clone anything! hehe

I grabbed some trimming shears and did a propper FIM on a side branch to see what happens. I love gardening! My wife wants to have a goat farm and I want to grow crops. I need to strt looking for a farm!

On a side note - do you think the tip discoloration is burn from the lights? I know it is getting tight in there. Are they the tips closest to the lights?

Do you think you could ask your mentor a question for me? I am getting black leaves in my undergrowth - is it something I can stop or am I going to loose this girl? The tops look great but I expect it will eventually work its way up to the top.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (May 25, 2012)

THIS DUDE STOLE MY NAME OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!! ...i was a member b4 u...just thought i would share this


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> THIS DUDE STOLE MY NAME OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!! ...i was a member b4 u...just thought i would share this


Maybe I need better glasses cause I dont see it. I thought maybe you were flowamasta older bro FLOWERMASTER.


----------



## flowamasta (May 25, 2012)

EROsain said:


> this plant is def moving fast , nice colors on it too


She's a beaut 



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - How do you make your ladies grow so fast?! I need to get some of the phosphoric acid. I tried to FIM the out door and the whole growth tip just broke off clean. I put it in the cube with my clone - if I can clone a tip I can clone anything! hehe
> 
> I grabbed some trimming shears and did a propper FIM on a side branch to see what happens. I love gardening! My wife wants to have a goat farm and I want to grow crops. I need to strt looking for a farm!
> 
> ...


Mo  I'm not sure how i get my girls to grow so fast!? this is the only way I know! they always seem to grow this fast, i never thought i'd be able to grow indoors, thinking i would never have the time to grow anything big enough worth doing.....I was soo wrong. I haven't run out of erbs in over 3 years. A constant supply of goodness  I would say your discoloration is from not enough light. Your plant is getting much bigger now, and she needs more sugar, and more sugar will come from more light. You could do a clean up underneath the canopy, however you would have to be careful not to remove to much or you may over saturate her. I seriously thing some more powerful lighting will help. I could be wrong. But she seems to be stretching an awful lot , and not flowering hard enough. more amperage of light may help. maybe some more peoples opinions.... 



FLOWERMASTER said:


> THIS DUDE STOLE MY NAME OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!! ...i was a member b4 u...just thought i would share this


Hey there! never would i of thought to see a similar name! as to why i spelled it like i did!  nice one, glad to know we are actually different. I'm sure people won't mistake us 


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Maybe I need better glasses cause I dont see it. I thought maybe you were flowamasta older bro FLOWERMASTER.


Lol

Only 1 Masta  hehe .....jk


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

Yeah the LED may not be enough. I can't decide on whether to add another LED or go for the 600W system. Luckily I have the outdoor which is going FM speed.

Here are tip shots of the outdoor clone:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

Here are the FIM shots:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## EROsain (May 25, 2012)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> THIS DUDE STOLE MY NAME OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!! ...i was a member b4 u...just thought i would share this


 awkward ......


----------



## [420]Haze (May 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - How do you make your ladies grow so fast?! I need to get some of the phosphoric acid. I tried to FIM the out door and the whole growth tip just broke off clean. I put it in the cube with my clone - if I can clone a tip I can clone anything! hehe
> 
> I grabbed some trimming shears and did a propper FIM on a side branch to see what happens. I love gardening! My wife wants to have a goat farm and I want to grow crops. I need to strt looking for a farm!
> 
> ...


Mo, its the nute schedule and small feeds at regular intervals through such a oxygenated medium with stable lighting and environment, flowa has mastered this top feed to recycle technique like a weapon, im so glad i found flowa here and the fact hes an aussie is legendary, he is the only other grower here who grows the same method i do and has shared his knowledge around. Theres no man love, i would just back flow anytime, he is a genuine fella full of experience and knowledge that he likes sharing.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 25, 2012)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> THIS DUDE STOLE MY NAME OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!! ...i was a member b4 u...just thought i would share this


Since when have user nicks on forums been copyrighted ?????


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

2nd attempt was much better. I think your 1st attempt had too much plant material in it. Blonde is where its at! Dont get me wrong I will blaze the shit out of the green stuff cause it will still fuck you up nicely!!!

Nice work bro! You got some serious fire there!


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

[420]Haze;7481133 said:


> Mo, its the nute schedule and small feeds at regular intervals through such a oxygenated medium with stable lighting and environment, flowa has mastered this top feed to recycle technique like a weapon, im so glad i found flowa here and the fact hes an aussie is legendary, he is the only other grower here who grows the same method i do and has shared his knowledge around. Theres no man love, i would just back flow anytime, he is a genuine fella full of experience and knowledge that he likes sharing.


Thanx Haze  much appreciated 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 2nd attempt was much better. I think your 1st attempt had too much plant material in it. Blonde is where its at! Dont get me wrong I will blaze the shit out of the green stuff cause it will still fuck you up nicely!!!
> 
> Nice work bro! You got some serious fire there!


Hmmm, You talking my hash attempts waaaay back?? confused, but thanx


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

who's having a shweeeet saturday night!! lol  feel free for conversation on my thread, not much else to do tonight can't go anywhere seeing as though some dick ran into my car ...... anywayz...... howz all


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

Ran into your car? I hope you weren't in it at the time or at least weren't hurt. That sucks...


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Ran into your car? I hope you weren't in it at the time or at least weren't hurt. That sucks...


Cheers for your concern Gas, but all good 

obviously i can't explain too much, or when it happened even, but no, i wasn't in it. Thankgod, it really ruined it, pushed my car up and over the curb, i couldn't even drive it back. Luckily it wasn't far from home, but now i have to find some new transport. things happen, i'm good at moving on, got it sorted out anyway, he was seen, and got details, and getting $ back eventually.....
I'm having fun on the other hand!  i been going mental on Ebay buying toys and shit, got a couple of lasers, a violet and green one, the green is amazing, you can see the beam all the way to the clouds!, gotta be careful with that shit, or i'll get caught out, the violet one is cool, i took some long exposure shots while holding the cam in my other hand, got some cool shots ! 

ohh and a spoonfool of medicine goes a looooooong way!!! i hope!, i just ate exactly 1 teaspoon of kief, i packed it into a gum capsule, do you think it will work? i swallowed about half hour ago, and nothing yet..... but i'm up excited as usual, my plant is growing fast, i'll post pics maybe if somebody asks....just dribbling shit, and having a blast... 

pics for some fun.....the kief is my lower grade 120 micron, i got heeeeeeaps left, like still over an ounce! i been going mental on it, the only thing that sucks is if you pack too much in your bowl, it blocks it and stops it burning properly, so i been mixing it in with some mixes, freaking a few people out lol, not telling them it's laced with kief hehe, had a few dribblers over


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2012)

Wow! Those lasers are insanely bright. Be careful or you'll put your eye out.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Wow! Those lasers are insanely bright. Be careful or you'll put your eye out.


no shit!! and don't point them at cyrstal balls i learnt!! ouch, man the green one is 5mw and the violet one being the 1mw it says 50mw but thats not right i don't think. But WOW MAN!! the green one is insane, such a clear defined dot even a long way away, and to see it on the clouds, i feel like superman .....again!!! not hot enough to burn anything, but yeah, not anywhere near the eyes that's for sure. wow the clouds man! the clouds! ebay $11 can't go wrong! most of them are illegal to bring into Australia, but there are ofcourse a few you can find that have snuck past customs, then i get them interstate. 5mw is bright enough for sure, i remember the old red ones, nothing like the green, apparently the green is the perfect wavelength for our eyes to pick up, as to why it looks the brightest







here is a shot i pinched off the net of a 1000 mw versions.....insane, these things pop balloons and burn through plastic\





wow and 1 more ey... they look sick


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2012)

Those are really sweet. I am a recovering E-bay addict. My last e-bay day was 2 years ago, fuck it, won't hurt to just look right? Thanks alot flowamasta


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

here is a cheap 1mw green if you are an aussie worried about customs pinching it! but go for the 5mw. you can see the beam clear as day at night time. and as far as your eyes can see

oh yeah, a link

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300700177029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

Spoonful of keif? Did you decarb it in the oven first? Mix it with a fat? If you want a real kick you need to turn the THCA into THC and provide a means of absorption (fat).


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

So you need to develop a method of scrolling the laser beam rapidly over a large surface area... Growing with lasers, talk about specific spectrum


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Spoonful of keif? Did you decarb it in the oven first? Mix it with a fat? If you want a real kick you need to turn the THCA into THC and provide a means of absorption (fat).


ooohh man please explain~!! i'm not going to get sick am i!!!??? i'm starting to feel a little hazey actually!!

I crammed it into 3 capsules and swallowed them with water......i should of queried first, I jumped the gun with curiosity....and it smelt sooo good at the time, i just had to do something with it instead of playing with it lol.!



Gastanker said:


> So you need to develop a method of scrolling the laser beam rapidly over a large surface area... Growing with lasers, talk about specific spectrum


lol!! wow man, that's some thinking!! if you had the electricity! i found out that lasers are an extremely IN-effiecient way to make light, as they direct it into such a direct wavelength  but imagine if you had thousands of them, wow, they may be overkill! they turn off street lamps if you point at them at night!!

Imagine opening your tent, with a full rave style laser show bouncing off all the walls! man, you'd need some goggles for that! this could be a scientific possibilty gas, if their are particular spectums that do certain things to certain compounds!! wow, are you some scientist!? you have the most insane ideas!! i got the UVB because of you remember! I truly think it made an overall difference, my buds are still sticky, juicy, and full of aroma, after how long??? 6-7 weeks? and not a atom of mould, or crap in sight, I had a blast with a mate yesterday, he came over, haven't seen him in a while, showed him some primo last crop nugs, and he cracked up laughing at me, called me 'the doc' !!?? You get used to having quality erbs around, some people just don't get to see that shit!, he doesn't like to hang around, simply cause he knows i got a tent growing...I gave him a decent billy in the new glass bong, and didn't hear a word out of him for atleast an hour lol! i could tell by his eyes he was off with the birds....ahhhh remember those days, searching for a bag, to have a sesh with mates, after 3 days of not smoking! those were the days, things are a little different now


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

feeeling a little kinda yuck right now.....could be the kief........??? big glass of water should help.....GLUG GLUG GLUG


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

It wont make you sick it just wont get you very high. So in the plant THC is in the form of THCA (tetrahydrocannabinol acid) which is a much less reactive version of straight THC. The act of removing the acid is called decarboxylation - decarb for short and happens in the presence of heat. When you apply flame to pot the THCA is rapidly converted to THC which gets you high. In edibles the decarb happens with the heat of making butter or the heat of the oven in the actual baking process. 

So if you want to make pill you need to bake your keif to decarb it. Aside from decarb your body doesn't really care for processing raw keif - not a very high calorie source and all that jazz. But your body does like to absorb fat and THC is soluble in fat. So bake the keif, mix it with something like coconut oil which is solid at room temp, and then place it in the caps and you'll notice a much much stronger effect.

Full instructions here - https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> It wont make you sick it just wont get you very high. So in the plant THC is in the form of THCA (tetrahydrocannabinol acid) which is a much less reactive version of straight THC. The act of removing the acid is called decarboxylation - decarb for short and happens in the presence of heat. When you apply flame to pot the THCA is rapidly converted to THC which gets you high. In edibles the decarb happens with the heat of making butter or the heat of the oven in the actual baking process.
> 
> So if you want to make pill you need to bake your keif to decarb it. Aside from decarb your body doesn't really care for processing raw keif - not a very high calorie source and all that jazz. But your body does like to absorb fat and THC is soluble in fat. So bake the keif, mix it with something like coconut oil which is solid at room temp, and then place it in the caps and you'll notice a much much stronger effect.
> 
> Full instructions here - https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


Thanx Gas once again! learning learning learning!!

coconut oil?? uuugh, i'll give that a go! i'll do some research!, i have heard a little of it, never liked the idea of putting erb in the oven though!

cheers again


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> It wont make you sick it just wont get you very high. So in the plant THC is in the form of THCA (tetrahydrocannabinol acid) which is a much less reactive version of straight THC. The act of removing the acid is called decarboxylation - decarb for short and happens in the presence of heat. When you apply flame to pot the THCA is rapidly converted to THC which gets you high. In edibles the decarb happens with the heat of making butter or the heat of the oven in the actual baking process.
> 
> So if you want to make pill you need to bake your keif to decarb it. Aside from decarb your body doesn't really care for processing raw keif - not a very high calorie source and all that jazz. But your body does like to absorb fat and THC is soluble in fat. So bake the keif, mix it with something like coconut oil which is solid at room temp, and then place it in the caps and you'll notice a much much stronger effect.
> 
> Full instructions here - https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


Thats a sick thread, I highly recommend everyone read it if making edible.


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

Really any oil will do, coconut is just easy to get into caps and less messy. Hell, I think bacon grease would make some tasty caps  Or just sprinkle the keif on bacon and then bake the bacon in the oven  Yummmm, pot bacon.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

Bacon grease is always good to cook with, there is so much flavor in rendered bacon.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

LOL! cackup!

Yes i will be trying that very shortly!! sounds easy enough.... i love being able to go out and get high without the need to have a pipe or bong....so convenient.! 

that guy is a serious Chef aswell!, what a guy


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> LOL! cackup!
> 
> Yes i will be trying that very shortly!! sounds easy enough.... i love being able to go out and get high without the need to have a pipe or bong....so convenient.!
> 
> that guy is a serious Chef aswell!, what a guy


I dont know if its just me but edibles really give me a completely different high from smoking and they fuck me up more than smoking! Strange but thats what edibles do to me. I had a 420 Chocolate Bar which was made with 4.2 grams of hash and I ate the whole bar in one sitting and went to a state fair in California and almost passed out there cause I was so "F"d up!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I dont know if its just me but edibles really give me a completely different high from smoking and they fuck me up more than smoking! Strange but thats what edibles do to me. I had a 420 Chocolate Bar which was made with 4.2 grams of hash and I ate the whole bar in one sitting and went to a state fair in California and almost passed out there cause I was so "F"d up!!!!


LOL!! That sounds wild , whenever i've had edibles, it reminds me of potent hash oil, without the eye buzz, more lethargic lazy type body stone.... i love all highs


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> LOL!! That sounds wild , whenever i've had edibles, it reminds me of potent hash oil, without the eye buzz, more lethargic lazy type body stone.... i love all highs


Damn bro how did you get the pic of me when I ate the 420 Bar??? LOL


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

I totally agree. I love my cookies - one and I'm giggly as fuck, two and I'm tired, three + and I start to fucking see things. I smoke ALL DAY LONG and it relaxes me but I wouldn't say it makes me pass out or giggle unconditionally, and I definitely haven't had visuals from smoking in years and years. Totally different being in my mind.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn bro how did you get the pic of me when I ate the 420 Bar??? LOL


hey ! that's me on a good day


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

Mwahahaha, and I can get my wife to eat a cookie now and then  She never smokes but this chatter got one into her. Going to be a fun day now.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Really any oil will do, coconut is just easy to get into caps and less messy. Hell, I think bacon grease would make some tasty caps  Or just sprinkle the keif on bacon and then bake the bacon in the oven  Yummmm, pot bacon.


This is fucking genious!


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

And would you believe my hippy lady has some coconut butter  or whatever it's called, that white stuff thats solid at room temp...

Thought i'd post some sweet pics up of what I've been smokin....and made a fresh batch of honey oil out of 6 grams of hash  and you bet your ass it's potent..hang on what did i just say...? I got around 2 grams of oil from 6-ish grams of quality dry ice resin.... maybe a bit less oil, not sure at a guess, i forgot to weigh the cure can first.

Pics do it justice anyway lol, this is probably, no IT IS the best oil i've made, it took alot longer to purge not sure why? maybe the oily consistency, when i had bubbles popping, it was spatting everywhere, it got thick very quick, then i just sat in front of the heater and turned the can around and around until it stopped making bubbles, and thickened up even with heat....lots of ways to do it, i found this method to be good as it doesn't burn it, and cures it solid as glass.

pics!!

If you have slow net speed, please go and make a coffee, have bong, have a snack, maybe another bong ..... then feast your eyes on these beaut nugs.... the first 2 pics is my last indoor crop primo nugs , the 3rd pic is my mates amster gold....beautiful taste, kinda flowery?! 
The fourth pic of me holding the nug, that's my outdoor, same as my last indoor strain.... awesome stuff, best resin coverage perhaps
The last 3 bud pics are samples of another mates 'red devil'
Lastly, my INSANE!!! PURE!!!! GOLDEN HONEY OIL, BEST YET PERIOD. (MADE FROM 73 MICRON BLONDE KIEF  )


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

wow! got some erb lovers here for sure!

Day 15 Flowering. and what can i say??? i'll let you guys do the judging....


----------



## stoneslacker (May 27, 2012)

Nice macros! I really have to get a new camera.

Really solid bud development for 15 days, and so frosty already. Impressive


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Nice macros! I really have to get a new camera.
> 
> Really solid bud development for 15 days, and so frosty already. Impressive


Thanx man, this samsung cam makes it ll to easy lol.....yeah, i don't know whats goin on with my plant, she's growing alot more rapidly than i first thought!  

I don't really have to touch her now, just wait until the buds start to get heavy, and then try to support them and keep them upright, when i started flowering, she stretched a little more than i anticipated, so i had to bend branches here and there, criss-crossing as i did last grow, not a bad thing, i just have to clean up what's underneath, make sure it's all clear and can breathe. it just means some of my colas are growing sideways, which could become an issue once these heads start buffing up. 

She is frosty isn't she  can't wait till it really starts happening!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 27, 2012)

I have some cool pictures of some furry creatures I stumbled upon on my drive home from my golf trip yesterday, but RIU is broken as usual and I can't UL squat. Will link via PB I guess:


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

Glad you're here to show the tale  fuck being near those things, bloody take ya head off with one quick swipe to the face......no thanx! especially with the cubs nearby! nice pics man, did they look you in the eyes ?!


----------



## Buck123 (May 27, 2012)

dont seem to see as many tops flow but they seem to look bigger am i right?


----------



## Buck123 (May 27, 2012)

Fuck those bears just seen one fully stuffed and all at a friends place cost him like 30k i now know why everyone's scared of em one chomp ya gone!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Quality plants and pics Flow...Keep up the great work.


----------



## flowamasta (May 28, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> dont seem to see as many tops flow but they seem to look bigger am i right?


I think you are correct  not to worry, quality over quantity  i have stripped the plant of spindly stems, its all fat heads from here on 


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Quality plants and pics Flow...Keep up the great work.


Thanx F.M! I seen Jack at my Mentors tonight, drying away. NICE. but I think i can do better


----------



## Buck123 (May 28, 2012)

Na thats it man not long now!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Glad you're here to show the tale  fuck being near those things, bloody take ya head off with one quick swipe to the face......no thanx! especially with the cubs nearby! nice pics man, did they look you in the eyes ?!


 The black bears are pretty tame compared to grizzlies! If that were a grizzly with cubs, I wouldn't haven even of thought of stopping! I could have gotten some better pictures, but I was driving, so a buddy took them out his window. Here are some I got on the job years ago:


----------



## flowamasta (May 28, 2012)

awesome bears! They kinda look dopey and cute i guess still wouldn't wanna get too close and get a smack in the face, they have that look of unpredictability, could stand there placid for a second, then turn ferocious! i don't know they just look big and scary either way. Not like you wanna give them a hug anyway. But that would feel kinda cudly ey LOL


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (May 29, 2012)

just read this thread front to back... when i grow up, i wanna be JUST LIKE YOU!


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - I just put the flower clone outside yesterday. THe growth tip from the bad FIM is in the top of the cube also hehe









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 29, 2012)

SomeCanadianDude said:


> just read this thread front to back... when i grow up, i wanna be JUST LIKE YOU!


LOL, Hope you enjoyed the read  I'm just a fragment of your imagination. You're not even really reading this, it's just pure fiction


----------



## flowamasta (May 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - I just put the flower clone outside yesterday. THe growth tip from the bad FIM is in the top of the cube also hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking Great Mo! roots roots lovely roots! i'm keen to see that little fim shoot grow lol! 

good work!


----------



## flowamasta (May 29, 2012)

Day 17 Flower 

is it chilly in here? or is just frosty


----------



## Gastanker (May 29, 2012)

lol, i swear your plants will finish up before mine even start to put on flowers. Not fuckin fair my friend


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (May 29, 2012)

well, i do have a wild imagination... but its not THIS good! fucking awesome work mate


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

At least mine is showing some white hairs!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 29, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> lol, i swear your plants will finish up before mine even start to put on flowers. Not fuckin fair my friend


 And no heat stress this time, so hopefully no foxtailing and crazy growth!!?? hopefully nice uniformed shapely skunky heads this time!! They look like they may be fairly dense this round, already they have weight to them, and they bounce away when the fan passes over them



SomeCanadianDude said:


> well, i do have a wild imagination... but its not THIS good! fucking awesome work mate


Thanx man, I'm here to show people how easy it is to set up a monster plant, that basically looks after itself, simple feeding, simple growing I've had 3 other runs soo far, and they have all kept me quite happy.....and maybe a few other people aswell  When i think of indoor growing, i think of ultra fast growing, cheating mother nature, so I have looked around , and found a guy that knew his shit. He helped me with my very first grow, and i've been on my own from then.

To be honest if this was any longer than 3 months, I simply wouldn't do it. any longer and it rattles my nerves too much, i like it over and done with in under 3 months, so I can relax again and lock away my goods  I can't run perpetual harvests as i get house inspections every 3 months, so i try to time it so i already have my clone growing for about 1-2 weeks before an inspection if i can. otherwise i miss my window, and i cant flower out. A Big risk, But that's the game right?? For us to live a free life 'as much as we can' and to have some sort of our own decision making, I choose to grow my own weed. And If the po-po don't likey, well they can suck my dick


Mohican said:


> At least mine is showing some white hairs!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Go Mo!! she's happening now! good work. You inspire me with your amazing patience. I can't even go shopping .....fukin society standin round like they all need a fuckin bong LOL waitin in the express lane for 20 mins yeah express yee-haa

Thanx Everyone! It's showtime now


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (May 29, 2012)

lol lets go hannd out some bongs in public. make the world a better place ! and yeah, once i get my shit together im gunna confide in a masta like flowa lol


----------



## flowamasta (May 30, 2012)

Too kind!

day 18....getting large quickly lol!! The first pic with the red hairs is just because it was hiding under a large fan leaf and it must of been cold, it has some slight purp colour in her aswell, i didn't see that nug there, like many more, but she was producing nicely either way

Bit of purp ere!!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 30, 2012)

Looks awesome as usual flo! Hows the smell? Ive never used a filter before but something tells me this strain is gonna pong!
I also got my tent today  seems like good quality, had it up in bout 40mins


----------



## flowamasta (May 30, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Looks awesome as usual flo! Hows the smell? Ive never used a filter before but something tells me this strain is gonna pong!
> I also got my tent today  seems like good quality, had it up in bout 40mins


Thanx man! Yeah she's starting to pong a fair bit already, the pineapple rush smell has come through now, a good strong hint of it, and the stems are all sticky to touch, the nugs are solid and getting their sweetness on!

Good to hear on your tent!, i will probably get a newbie for my next grow, sick of my fucked zip (not a lighting issue, just damn annoying)


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 30, 2012)

yeah them macros look amazing too!, I would take some photos but the mrs left her camera at her work.

You can never spend enough on hydro stuff ey, I'm addicted to buying stuff haha. I'll needa buy some inlet and outlet fans to get some air moving.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - Your grow is even better than last time! I am going to give those CYCO nutes a try next round. 
Can I ask a few questions about nutes?
How much of each do you add to your water?
Do you change amounts over time?
When do you use the XL?
How do you flush with FloraKleen?

Thanks,
Mo

EDIT: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again!


----------



## flowamasta (May 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - Your grow is even better than last time! I am going to give those CYCO nutes a try next round.
> Can I ask a few questions about nutes?
> How much of each do you add to your water?
> Do you change amounts over time?
> ...


Time will tell Mo 
I follow the cyco feed schedule according to their website, and booklets
I start off a little weaker than normal, but by 1 week old, she's getting 95% strength nutes
I only use Cyco XL at week 3 veg for the whole week.
I simply empty my res of old nutes, replace with fresh water, add my 100ml of florakleen, run the system circulating for 20 mins or so, then i close my return feed line off at the bottom of my return pot, then i keep filling my pots until its completely filled to the brim, then i open my tap, and pump it out via another pump i place in my res. Then i can easily clean it, and once again replace with fresh water and nutes. Depending on how much she's drinking depends on how often i will flush. If she's not drinking that much i seem to flush more often, it tells me that the nutes are getting old, and she's not uptaking enough, so i clean it out, and replace with fresh. I believe fresh nutes always helps with uptake, as the less usable food in the res brings the ph down, having fresh keeps things more stable and consistent.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! I picked up some flush and now I just need to find a place where I can get Cyco XL or some other form of Super Phosphoric Acid! Do you use it on the outsiders?


----------



## flowamasta (May 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I picked up some flush and now I just need to find a place where I can get Cyco XL or some other form of Super Phosphoric Acid! Do you use it on the outsiders?


You only use cyco Xl once strictly, at week 3 veg, and only if the plant is big enough to handle it. And No it's for hydroponic use only, as it would leave alkaline salts in the soil. Not good! Florakleen is great, especially for heavy feeders like me


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

Very nice bro! She is starting to rise and get chunky! Nice coloring too on the macro shot of the pistils.


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2012)

Fuckin' A. Nice work again. That purple action is immense. Looks like you controlled overall size of the plant just fine.


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very nice bro! She is starting to rise and get chunky! Nice coloring too on the macro shot of the pistils.


Thanx F.M !! I'm glad you like  Hopefully the buds can hold up now, i have supported most of them, just don't know how big they will get yet



lordjin said:


> Fuckin' A. Nice work again. That purple action is immense. Looks like you controlled overall size of the plant just fine.


Thanx Jin! I hope so, I don't think i have as many tops, maybe about 3/4 of last grow, I'm feeding less nutes this time, keeping it 'just' under full strength, I noticed she's quite touchy, but i'll find her limit soon, just waiting for things to perk up some more, the PGR is still in effect i believe, once it's gone, the buds will have full perkiness like my girls nipples


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx F.M !! I'm glad you like  Hopefully the buds can hold up now, i have supported most of them, just don't know how big they will get yet
> 
> Thanx Jin! I hope so, I don't think i have as many tops, maybe about 3/4 of last grow, I'm feeding less nutes this time, keeping it 'just' under full strength, I noticed she's quite touchy, but i'll find her limit soon, just waiting for things to perk up some more, the PGR is still in effect i believe, once it's gone, the buds will have full perkiness like my girls nipples


Only time will tell. Are they taking on any smell yet??


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Only time will tell. Are they taking on any smell yet??


I turned the filter and fan off today.....just to see. Yes, she's starting to stink...Not absolutely crazy, but there's stink there, my mentor says not to worry till the last couple of weeks, that's when she starts to get really funky, I was there 1 week after his chop , and it smelt like dead wet dogs and skunk....he slammed the door behind me quickly. I can't wait. I was worried enough with my last strain, but he said this is genuinely a stinky strain, and very resinous, most likely needing the full 8 weeks


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - I am scheduled to do an FM flush this weekend and see if I can get some better growth out of this girl! It might be the LED/CFL/UVB setup, but I am pretty sure the roots were getting bound up in the net pot. I hope the flush and net pot removal will help.

Here is what the net pot surgery looked like:









The micro clone is doing great and should have some cool mutant growth!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

Good work Mo! not sure what to think of that net pot now?! wow! i personally have never seen anything like that, and have no clue about it! looks crazy as a $5 hooker!! I'm sure she's got a nice surprise for you! I guess you've removed the ol' false teeth, and we're seeing her for what she really is beneath the murky nutes  and your outdoor plants all look great aswell, you have multiplied that plant a massive amount! you can count it all as 1 yield 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again.







*


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2012)

The outdoor girls should really take off when we start getting the 33 Celsius days. I wonder what the flower clones will do when they start growing. Will they get those weird smooth leaves from reverting to veg? Can't wait to see. The wilted ones (got some sun accidentally) are starting to bounce back.

More pics:


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

Eh-up Flow. Hows tricks?


----------



## scroglodyte (May 31, 2012)

i chopped my Jack H./Skunk cross earlier than i wanted, due to heat and humidity issues...................
quite nice actually. heady, yet with a bit of body stone. sativas make me edgy sometimes (edgier). this doesn't. 
the flower box looks so empty *sniffle*, empty-nester again.


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Eh-up Flow. Hows tricks?


gettin there man! gettin there lol still early days, they are there, no super close ups just yet  save them for when the snow falls lol



scroglodyte said:


> i chopped my Jack H./Skunk cross earlier than i wanted, due to heat and humidity issues...................
> quite nice actually. heady, yet with a bit of body stone. sativas make me edgy sometimes (edgier). this doesn't.
> the flower box looks so empty *sniffle*, empty-View attachment 2192664nester again.


hellloooooo cfl man those are some fat juice jack nugs! and here i was thinkin not many people grew that x......FUCK YEAH!!!!! Juicy as man

class act


----------



## scroglodyte (May 31, 2012)

thanks man. hated to chop without any amber, but we had freak weather, hot and humid, and i can't afford a moldy plant. i've got a little mom of this cross hidden in the garden. this cross has Strawberry Cough x the JH/Skunk. thanks to my friend, the man with the plan. my genetics source. i envy your set-up. playin' with them CFL's everyday to maintain distance is a pain.


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> thanks man. hated to chop without any amber, but we had freak weather, hot and humid, and i can't afford a moldy plant. i've got a little mom of this cross hidden in the garden. this cross has Strawberry Cough x the JH/Skunk. thanks to my friend, the man with the plan. my genetics source. i envy your set-up. playin' with them CFL's everyday to maintain distance is a pain.


Not amber trichs can be a good thing man, they still mature alot further once they dry, my last crop had lots of milky and clear trichs on all the tips of my foxtailing colas, and those bits i swear are the tastiest, and greatest high i've got atm! 

Love that you have a plant hidden in the garden, reminds me of when i used to live with my mum, and have them hidden amongst her bushy gardens hehe! busted eventually ofcourse, but got away with a few, and had tons of fun learning how easy it is to grow your own buds!

doin well with the cfl's man, couldnt be any better in my opinion, made use of them for sure!


----------



## Gorbzzz (May 31, 2012)

Check it Flow! Im sure you will like the intro 

GREAT WHITE SHARK GROW


----------



## Buck123 (May 31, 2012)

well spent hunge i reckon flow you got that purp goodness its what ya want lol!


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> well spent hunge i reckon flow you got that purp goodness its what ya want lol!


2 hunge  but yeah i'm still happy, i'm pretty sure she's female


----------



## Buck123 (May 31, 2012)

Hope it pans out well dude get some dirty dank in house!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Hope it pans out well dude get some dirty dank in house!!


i already have man, she's asleep in bed


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 31, 2012)

lol. heard. love it.


----------



## Buck123 (May 31, 2012)

you make yourself some nice mummys outta these herers?


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> you make yourself some nice mummys outta these herers?


I made 4, have 2 left  i'd show pics, but my cams charging, and i'm lazy, i went to do an update, and it went flat after a few pics, i'm noticing some resin production now, and very close up it has very unique style spiky trichs, looks very different from what i've seen....I hope not having heat stress will help with my quality even further! 

The clones took a while to root actually, i put it down to not in a 100% stable environment, i took them out of the dome a while back, they are all rooted, and will have to do something with them in the next couple of days, waiting on a mate of mine to continue the re-birth


----------



## Buck123 (May 31, 2012)

Sounds yummy round your way dude! perfect environment would equal happier plants im guessing happier plants = higher overall quality


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

Lets hope so! Ok, got off my ass for you guys!! ohh the things i do ey 

_*clones and closups!! day 20!! mmmm resin
and if you're thinking Holy Fuck!?? so am I don't worry

























*_


----------



## Buck123 (May 31, 2012)

Fuck love it man!


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Fuck love it man!


LOL, day 20, WTF ???? what did I do, cause i think i gotta right this shit down


----------



## Buck123 (May 31, 2012)

They gonna be dripping man that's all i know!


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

Wow, I can just stare at your clones all day. Incredible. Damn I want them.

Edit:
Also, this thread is pretty incredible. You're a real inspiration.

Edit2:
I hope you don't mind me hanging around. I just don't want you to forget me when I start my own url.


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow, I can just stare at your clones all day. Incredible. Damn I want them.
> 
> Edit:
> Also, this thread is pretty incredible. You're a real inspiration.
> ...


I have people fighting over them clones  it's a timing thing, ones dudes ready, one wants me to wait, 1 wants both, the other wants 1 hehe.......see my dilemma? and I'm not making any more from this girl ofcourse, i could, but four was my limit, it gets me free nutrients for next grow and clones for my upcoming....yeah, as if i can stop growing.

I don't mind you here, i was actually wondering where Jin is?! he hasn't popped in for a while, my thread has been moving a bit lately! seems as though jack x is putting on a decent show. I doubt i'll for get you man, those quality erbs and pics, and LADIES !!!! u got my e-ddress...

Lol, an inspiration, I love it  Yes i have seen a few others turn to perlite now as a 100% medium and more people trying to grow big scrog plants instead of multi sogs, it's just soo easy, when people say 1 medium can taste completely different, when you compare it with high quality erbs, the difference is un-noticeable in my opinion. Healthy, resinous, and visually sexy is what i'm after!! Doesn't matter if it's soil/perlite/hydroton/rockwool/aero/verm.....if it's grown good, how can it be bad? I would shout a cone to anyone hands down. I bet i would get some thinkers then! I go through a fair amount of herbs here with mates, and to tell you all the honest truth, my perlite grown erb is always the most potent, and most wanted erb smoked here, and always goes first! It's hard to even be humble when you're trying to hide the fact that it's your own erb, sort of grinning under your teeth, and almost giggling inside, watching people toke down your own tent grown smoke  what a feeling! Some of the bullshit i've made up talkin bout my own erb to friends just to keep it secret! I think most mates think i just go through alot of erb, live on concentrates like hash and oil, i'm always offering a dab of oil or hash, and mates leave dazzled and confused, and probably shouldn't be driving
ramble ramble ramble, nearly the weekend!

Cheers all for all your input, If anyone has anything to say regardless mediums GO FOR IT  all good people, as long as it's all kept positive! Like i say i don't care what it's grown in!! I mean if you (meaning anyone) wanted to show a homegrown nug to someone that you were soo proud of, doesn't matter what it's grown in, the care, and input into growing it is what matters, and i see alot of erb love on this site, and thats AWESOME. i can't name everyone, cause i'm subbed to around 60 threads lol, so if i don't get to you all, know that i'm lurking, and always pass a like or rep where i see fit 

happy smoking everyone! it's all uphill from here! and a huge surprise for all at the top!!


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I have people fighting over them clones  it's a timing thing, ones dudes ready, one wants me to wait, 1 wants both, the other wants 1 hehe.......see my dilemma? and I'm not making any more from this girl ofcourse, i could, but four was my limit, it gets me free nutrients for next grow and clones for my upcoming....yeah, as if i can stop growing.
> 
> I don't mind you here, i was actually wondering where Jin is?! he hasn't popped in for a while, my thread has been moving a bit lately! seems as though jack x is putting on a decent show. I doubt i'll for get you man, those quality erbs and pics, and LADIES !!!! u got my e-ddress...
> 
> ...


You're insane, brother. That's what I love about you. I'm pretty nuts too. I can't tell you how badly I want to start, but I kind of have my hands tied until the 15th of June. Good news? My hands will be untied big time come the 15th. Apologies for the broken record routine, I'm just more than a little thrilled about what's in store for my growing.

Seriously, man. Dare to dream, right? Right. Hell if I'm gonna slave away in the office for the rest of my life. I'm gonna make cannabis growing and hot chick photo-taking my job even if it kills me. And hey, why stop there? With your help, I'm sure one day soon I'll be able to do all the traveling I've been putting off... and the land down under is def on my itinerary. 

Keep up the awesome growing and equally awesome attitude. You're an asset to this site and any other canna site you might be on.

Edit:
Btw, I just maximized my browser window on my 24" iMac and your photos enlarged to fill my monitor without losing any detail. Your photos and my monitor are a match made in cannabis-viewing heaven!

Edit2:
I wonder how perlite would perform in my contraption?


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2012)

I think we need to adapt the FlowaMasta grow system! I want results like that!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're insane, brother. That's what I love about you. I'm pretty nuts too. I can't tell you how badly I want to start, but I kind of have my hands tied until the 15th of June. Good news? My hands will be untied big time come the 15th. Apologies for the broken record routine, I'm just more than a little thrilled about what's in store for my growing.
> 
> Seriously, man. Dare to dream, right? Right. Hell if I'm gonna slave away in the office for the rest of my life. I'm gonna make cannabis growing and hot chick photo-taking my job even if it kills me. And hey, why stop there? With your help, I'm sure one day soon I'll be able to do all the traveling I've been putting off... and the land down under is def on my itinerary.
> 
> ...


OHH YEAH!! wish i had a big computer screen.....one day!, i put all y goodies on usb and plug that into my TV, that's still alot of fun!!
Yeah I Think Perlite would work fine in your system, the 2 systems are kinda similar in a way, yet my roots fill the 'net pot' completely before they escape, maybe try a 100% recirc system one day  you have all the info you need, and i'm only a pm away, wouldn't it be amazing to produce the same if not better results with your ridiculous strains  That would shut alot of arguers out there! My system is a little harder to determine root health, but you have plenty of experience with that, and saying this, i've never had a root issue....touch wood!

cheers Jin!



Mohican said:


> I think we need to adapt the FlowaMasta grow system! I want results like that!!!!


I honestly can't believe i've never seen my system before online....trade secrect perhaps?? maybe all the hydro boys in the shops don't want to let on the biggie secrets, maybe they just want people buying all the expensive gear knowing it will work if done properly, and will bring the $ to them  I don't spend any more than 2-300 buks on each grow, and still have leftover stuff for next time


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 1, 2012)

2-300 per grow?!?! HUNDRED?

yikes. ur doing hempys right?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 1, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> 2-300 per grow?!?! HUNDRED?
> 
> yikes. ur doing hempys right?


yea $300 tops. why is that expensive? if it is, i think it's worth it! The way i look at it, almost a guaranteed 8-10 ounces minimum
yeah man, $30 for perlite, $30 for hydroton, $20 hoses + fittings $150 for prokit, if i don't have clones to swap...
I like fresh lines/pump/nutes they are all cheap and all get salt build up that is near impossible to get rid of.
Not to mention elec bill...+ another $300 (3 months) not total ofcourse....just an addition to the whole bill.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 1, 2012)

Flushing flushing flushing  week 4 coming right at you!! live on Rollitup!!!........


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 1, 2012)

Day 20, 

She's getting a thorough flush tonight, last week using potash then i'm onto CYCO swell. I've noticed if i add swell too early, they can tighten up and not grow as much, i use it more when the calyxs are developing and the resin production is really starting to happen....something to look forward to.....love the swell, it changes the colour of the heads.

Flushing with 2.5 ml of florakleen, circulate through the system for a good 20 mins, well it's done now, then i filled it by closing my return line off filling it to the brim of the first underneath pot. As soon as it gets there, i open the tap and turn off the pump, then i dispose of everything that comes out. I then refilled my res, and fresh nutes bubbling away, she's going to have an awesome night on the fresh nutes, she's drinking heaps lately and i'm going through nutes! ahhhh that fresh pineapple smell, it really works!



















a close up of a lower nug below


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yea $300 tops. why is that expensive? if it is, i think it's worth it! The way i look at it, almost a guaranteed 8-10 ounces minimum
> yeah man, $30 for perlite, $30 for hydroton, $20 hoses + fittings $150 for prokit, if i don't have clones to swap...
> I like fresh lines/pump/nutes they are all cheap and all get salt build up that is near impossible to get rid of.
> Not to mention elec bill...+ another $300 (3 months) not total ofcourse....just an addition to the whole bill.


Your expenses are quite minimal considering your average yields.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Your expenses are quite minimal considering your average yields.


Most definitely i would say, even saying that i'm expecting less than 1 lb by far this grow, i just tucked my head in, and the colas closest to the light are damaged by being so close the the lamp, not burnt, but discoloured on the leaves, still producing trichs, i can't do anything about it, as i can't raise my lights any further... can bleaching be bad?? i can't move these heads, they are solid as foundations. They aren't getting burnt, i can touch my glass and its not hot. If i try to move my light i risk it not being supported at all. ride it out?? the heads shouldn't get much taller i don't think?? just fatter i hope


----------



## curly604 (Jun 1, 2012)

my my my flowa your girls are looking brilliant! i have been away for a while but its nice to come back and see some sweet ass bud pics as all my girlies are cut down now .... they sure are tasty though  cheers man keep up the good work


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Most definitely i would say, even saying that i'm expecting less than 1 lb by far this grow, i just tucked my head in, and the colas closest to the light are damaged by being so close the the lamp, not burnt, but discoloured on the leaves, still producing trichs, i can't do anything about it, as i can't raise my lights any further... can bleaching be bad?? i can't move these heads, they are solid as foundations. They aren't getting burnt, i can touch my glass and its not hot. If i try to move my light i risk it not being supported at all. ride it out?? the heads shouldn't get much taller i don't think?? just fatter i hope


Ah, perfect time for me to bring up the bleaching I faced when my Platinum OG grew past my light. See below.





Note the cardboard shields I made for the bleaching buds (circled in white). This worked to some extent as the bleached parts started regaining their color. But I think I shielded them a bit late in the grow because they never fully greened up.

edit:
Oh, those albino bleached buds get you just as high. Just lack visual appeal.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

I always look at it as if you can afford it, spend it..Plant is looking good flow

Peace


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2012)

curly604 said:


> my my my flowa your girls are looking brilliant! i have been away for a while but its nice to come back and see some sweet ass bud pics as all my girlies are cut down now .... they sure are tasty though  cheers man keep up the good work


Girl  Thanx heaps Curly!! I'm quite impressed by her, a little worried i won't make as big of yield, but if i get some quality instead i'll be happy!

Wow! just got online now, but can't wait to see your pics man!
Glad to have you here as always



lordjin said:


> Ah, perfect time for me to bring up the bleaching I faced when my Platinum OG grew past my light. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Jin! it's only 4 or 5 colas, but they are smack bang inline with the lamp, and my shade doesn't have the little 'V' groove on the reflector, so in the middle is quite uneven light spread. It's pretty much how she vegged, inline with the lamp, and i spread her out from there  I will be getting another hood though. lesson learned. and damn, the get dusty  so my next i will look into better, something that i can clean more easily, and has a better light distribution.

Good to hear it doesn't hinder potency...weird though huh?!


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I always look at it as if you can afford it, spend it..Plant is looking good flow
> 
> Peace


Thanx F.M! I'm strapped for $ atm, damn bills  but we all plod along don't we  somebody's gotta grow it


----------



## The cap (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuckin Beautiful as always Flowie..!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2012)

The cap said:


> Fuckin Beautiful as always Flowie..!!!!!!!!


Cheers Cap!! here comes some more obsessive photos!

Flash Off.....Day 21 Flowering







Flash On!!










Here is the nug copping most of the UVB lamp, trichs are going crazy! and the white pistils of some colas are pointing directly at the UVB lamp!!







The baby trichs look like little shiny spikes!!! had to show them, i've never seen them like this before!!!???







I don't know how the trunk got like this.







Here you can see how the pistils are directly getting affected by the UVB lamp! amazing or what does anyone think they make a difference? I'm leaning towards the idea, that they do in fact play some part!!


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 2, 2012)

I was actually looking into it and UV has been proven several times to greatly effect THC accumulation. It seems to only effect THC though and none of the other cannabinoids. Want me to post up a few scholarly papers?

She looks beautiful btw.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I was actually looking into it and UV has been proven several times to greatly effect THC accumulation. It seems to only effect THC though and none of the other cannabinoids. Want me to post up a few scholarly papers?
> 
> She looks beautiful btw.


go for it Gas, cheers


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 2, 2012)

*UV-B RADIATION EFFECTS ON PHOTOSYNTHESIS, GROWTH and CANNABINOID PRODUCTION OF TWO Cannabis sativa CHEMOTYPES*




John Lydon[SUP]2,*[/SUP], 
Alan H. Teramura[SUP]1[/SUP], 
C. Benjamin Coffman[SUP]3[/SUP] 
 *Abstract*

The effects of UV-B radiation on photosynthesis, growth and cannabinoid production of two greenhouse-grown _C. sativa_ chemotypes (drug and fiber) were assessed. Terminal meristems of vegetative and reproductive tissues were irradiated for 40 days at a daily dose of 0, 6.7 or 13.4 kJ m[SUP]-2[/SUP] biologically effective UV-B radiation. Infrared gas analysis was used to measure the physiological response of mature leaves, whereas gas-liquid chromatography was used to determine the concentration of cannabinoids in leaf and floral tissue.

There were no significant physiological or morphological differences among UV-B treatments in either drug- or fiber-type plants. The concentration of &#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]-tetrahydrocannabinol (&#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]-THC), but not of other cannabinoids, in both leaf and floral tissues increased with UV-B dose in drug-type plants. None of the cannabinoids in fiber-type plants were affected by UV-B radiation.

The increased levels of &#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]-THC in leaves after irradiation may account for the physiological and morphological tolerance to UV-B radiation in the drug-type plants. However, fiber plants showed no comparable change in the level of cannabidiol (a cannabinoid with UV-B absorptive characteristics similar to &#916;[SUP]9[/SUP] THC). Thus the contribution of cannabinoids as selective UV-B filters in _C. sativa_ is equivocal.
*
Relevant section of this paper:* [h=1]Chemical ecology of _Cannabis_[/h][h=1][/h] [h=2]David W. Pate[/h] "Another stress to which plants are subject results from their daily exposure to sunlight. While necessary to sustain photosynthesis, natural light contains biologically destructive ultraviolet radiation. This selective pressure has apparently affected the evolution of certain defenses, among them, a chemical screening functionally analogous to the pigmentation of human skin. A preliminary investigation (Pate 1983) indicated that, in areas of high ultraviolet radiation exposure, the UV-B (280-315 nm) absorption properties of THC may have conferred an evolutionary advantage to _Cannabis_ capable of greater production of this compound from biogenetic precursor CBD. The extent to which this production is also influenced by environmental UV-B induced stress has been experimentally determined by Lydon _et al._ (1987). Their experiments demonstrate that under conditions of high UV-B exposure, drug-type _Cannabis_ produces significantly greater quantities of THC. They have also demonstrated the chemical lability of CBD upon exposure to UV-B (Lydon and Teramura 1987), in contrast to the stability of THC and CBC."


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2012)

wow!! that is some very intelligible information! I know i should be using more UVB, next grow i'll figure something new out again....who else is so stoned they cant read or think properly


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> wow!! that is some very intelligible information! I know i should be using more UVB, next grow i'll figure something new out again....who else is so stoned they cant read or think properly


Me....those nugs are starting to get chunky on top!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Me....those nugs are starting to get chunky on top!


stubby little buggers at the moment lol! short n fat kinda looks like my second grow, less dense though, should be good


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

How are they smelling right now??? Are they giving off a lot of smell yet?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2012)

So does that mean we can make sunscreen out of THC? Now there is a reason for us to grow acres of resinous plants! OH, wait - you already are hehe.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How are they smelling right now??? Are they giving off a lot of smell yet?


The filter is doing it's job for now  not much smell up close, the pineapple rush smell has come through already, but as for resin smell, not really yet, but i am used to it


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Jun 3, 2012)

Great mother of ganja!! Nice job bro!! Putting my ghetto hempy to shame lol! Beautiful lady bro! Sub'd!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

Fatty McDoobs said:


> Great mother of ganja!! Nice job bro!! Putting my ghetto hempy to shame lol! Beautiful lady bro! Sub'd!!!


Thanx Fatty McDoobs! cheers for poppin by.

Everytime i open the tent i kinda go into shock...just seems weird how something can grow that fast. glad though, cause time is on my side this grow! i should get 8 weeks out of her before my inspection, ample time to finish her out and get her skunk on!

some heads are already as round as the inside of a toilet roll  how! tell me how! my last grow wasn't quite par with this girl, she's showing off


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

Update day 22, a few different style shots for you erb lovers, and to fulfill my obsession of daily pics!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 3, 2012)

I read you said you feed pretty hard and flush regularly. Do you use something like florakleen or just water and how often do you flush? Also do you run regular hempys or is yours a soiless hydro setup of some sort. Im sure you said somewhere in this journal but the laser page still has me eyes blinded.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I read you said you feed pretty hard and flush regularly. Do you use something like florakleen or just water and how often do you flush? Also do you run regular hempys or is yours a soiless hydro setup of some sort. Im sure you said somewhere in this journal but the laser page still has me eyes blinded.


I flush regularly atleast weekly, depending on her uptake, i flush more if she's drinking more, but usually once a week, more so when it gets further into flowering. I use Florakleen from general hydro, and i use a 45 litre res which i mix 100ml of florakleen into a fresh tank of clean water, and i run that circulating through the whole system for around 20-30 minutes, then i close my return line of and fill my pots to the brim as far as i can go without spilling over the top, and then i open the return line, and dispose of everything that comes out. Then i replace with fresh water and nutes. 
I use 100% perlite it is considered Hydroponics/aeroponics it's a mix of both really. Soil-less completely.
I feed at regular intervals, every 2.5 hours when lights on for 15 minutes at a time. when the lights are off, i feed once at the beginning of dark cycle, and just before lights come back on, every 2.5 hours after that. If temps are really hot i will bump the timer down to feed every 1.5 - 2 hours to keep relative humidity up. perlite dries up fast, but does hold alot of moisture, but never too much. BUT you don't want to let it dry out to much when the lights are on, because that is when salt build up will occur. feeding every 2.5 hours atleast will solve that issue almost completely with good nutrients.

My setup (my pots) 1 sits inside the other, and sits raise above the nutrient level in my res, so gravity can return the feed. If the pots aren't raise above this level, the roots will be submerged in nutrient, and defeats the purpose of using perlite in this way. I also use a good airstone, which i replace every grow, and clean at every flush with boiling water and a toothbrush!! yep i'm a clean freak. when i flush, My res is sparking clean


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks flowa. Your attention to detail shows in the product fer sure.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks flowa. Your attention to detail shows in the product fer sure.


Thanx man! oh BTW, everyone should have atleast 1 of those tall tower fans in their setup! she blows a gail in there! no stale air in my tent


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 3, 2012)

looking amazing flo, always hanging out everyday to see the pics haha


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> looking amazing flo, always hanging out everyday to see the pics haha


LOL! sometimes i think nah i won't do any pics i'll just go in and have a looksie. Then i realize how much she's changed in 1 night! so off i go to grab the samsung. snipity snap i can't help myself, everytime i pull out the cam i find a new way of taking pics or a different setting to try out, playing with the settings and effects. Too much fun really, and i haven't had any complaints except for a few pms of people that have slow connections, i downsized my pics to 1mb instead of 2 I hope that helps, the difference is barely noticeable with quality unless you zoom further


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2012)

Taking pictures is half of the fun! Thanks for the feeding and flushing info. My next indoor is going to be in perlite. My roots are getting tangled by the currents in my res and they got all knotted together. With the perlite it gives the roots a matrix in which they can spread.

Here is one of my flowers:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

They are still growing  that's a good thing for sure!


----------



## below average (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey flow,
Your results blow me away. Scale is always hard to judge, and perhaps I thought my eyes were tricking me, but bog paper roll size with such low days IMO is massive. I'm at roughly day 35 and no where near your size. I like your concept on uptake. When im lazy, and flush every 2 weeks, they hardly drink. But for the past 2-3 months I change on the 7 day mark, and they nerly drink the Rez dry, massive difference. Prob nothing in your books but i got a 17g cola with last harvest.Always a pleasure to follow your grows


----------



## [420]Haze (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking good Flowa, coming along well as always mate.
I harvested on the weekend, 18 hours of trimming with 2 people. All done. Im super impressed with the end result, i will get over what i expected. I will get some pics up in the next few days.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

below average said:


> Hey flow,
> Your results blow me away. Scale is always hard to judge, and perhaps I thought my eyes were tricking me, but bog paper roll size with such low days IMO is massive. I'm at roughly day 35 and no where near your size. I like your concept on uptake. When im lazy, and flush every 2 weeks, they hardly drink. But for the past 2-3 months I change on the 7 day mark, and they nerly drink the Rez dry, massive difference. Prob nothing in your books but i got a 17g cola with last harvest.Always a pleasure to follow your grows


Thanx heaps for the kind and positive words man! lol, yes bog paper roll size, maybe bigger  I'd post a pic but that's just rude isn't it  Yeah i check back on my dates all the time thinking i missed a week here or something, it just baffles me. I can't believe it myself, they are about the same size as my colas last grow were at day 27, so it seems to be growing just a smidge faster, maybe the nutes, maybe the different strain, i'd say strain most likely.

17 gram cola is great man, over half an ounce! love my big Colas  thats what we're all after


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

[420]Haze;7521633 said:


> Looking good Flowa, coming along well as always mate.
> I harvested on the weekend, 18 hours of trimming with 2 people. All done. Im super impressed with the end result, i will get over what i expected. I will get some pics up in the next few days.


was thinkin of your name tonight actually!! 'where's that Haze'  he's gotta be close to trimmin, can't wait to see some high quality macro samsung shots  FUCK YEAH!!! You are an awesome grower Haze, you're also insane! you just go and take scrogging and hydro and you mix that shit up, and you have showed outstanding results!! I Have never seen another grow even close to yours. Write a Book. Publish it. Class act man! I'm guessing 2lb on the dot for your yield, just so my heart doesn't skip a beat too hard LOL


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't know how many people have stumbled across this dude, he records his own voice, dubs it, tracks it, and makes his own music in real time on the streets, f'ing wild, very talented dude, let me know what you guys think, takes a little bit to get into the song, but it's worth it, he's got alot of other good songs, check him out.....Krank the volume

[video=youtube;OEPEleJVjOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEPEleJVjOo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

This is awesome also!!

[video=youtube;8F6EoMdn95E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F6EoMdn95E&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally discovered DubFX eh? Fing brilliant guy. He even does a few mellow songs with his GF that aren't half bad. 

[video=youtube;ZD3_mPsuAfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD3_mPsuAfA[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 4, 2012)

I've spent way too much time listening to him. Blows me away every time. And you can't leave out woodnote - Dubstep + Sax is fucking sex. 

[video=youtube;WhBoR_tgXCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

awesome stuff Gas, yeah i found him a while back, just goin through the bookmarks, and refreshed my memory. Dub n Sax, is Sex True true....never hear a sax solo like that ever!!

day 23 Flowering, she's starting to produce some colour, getting closer and closer to adding that Swell  my favourite time, the buds literally double in size!


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Jun 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Great pics! I love the chicken too.
> 
> How are your outside temps?





flowamasta said:


> Don't know how many people have stumbled across this dude, he records his own voice, dubs it, tracks it, and makes his own music in real time on the streets, f'ing wild, very talented dude, let me know what you guys think, takes a little bit to get into the song, but it's worth it, he's got alot of other good songs, check him out.....Krank the volume
> 
> [video=youtube;OEPEleJVjOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEPEleJVjOo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]




F*ckin amazing. Really liked that a lot !


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

cheers for re-posting man  he's awesome, music flows through that dude like blood through our vains


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

another  my favourite! krank the bass as loud as you can 

[video=youtube;UiInBOVHpO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiInBOVHpO8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

ok 1 more ...... cause he's a legend and he totally deserves it!

it's a long one, but totally worth it!

[video=youtube;gk3hzGukzwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk3hzGukzwY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

Him and his woman ...... what a pair hippies aren't they nuts 

[video=youtube;TFShfWiVvy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFShfWiVvy4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2012)

Just watched the long one. Man he has some mad rhymes! And he really gets a workout!

I have a keyboard and I love doing stuff like this in headphones and getting lost in the music. I need to get back in the studio and make some noise. I've got a Strat too! 

Thanks for the sweet tunes and I love the OZ accent.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2012)

OMG.

I can't believe your latest photo update! Wow! That's got to be the healthiest plant I've ever seen! It's so robust and perfect! Great work!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> omg.
> 
> I can't believe your latest photo update! Wow! That's got to be the healthiest plant i've ever seen! It's so robust and perfect! Great work!


damn it smilies didnt work!!!  thanx jin, she does look nice.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi there FlowaMasta, nice to meet ya. Great grow journal you put together, i have just gone through it from day one. That plants is going great guns. I am a little sad not seeing any more of that wonderful looking bubble and oil you had in the earlier pages though. Waiting eagerly to see how she finishes. Good work mate


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2012)

thanx Chippa  i will be making some more honey this weekend, maybe earlier i have an ounce of weed crumbs (all bud) that i'm going to process


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 5, 2012)

I just had a look at your hash oil link. Mine always taste like shit, I will have to try trick with the can and candle to purge out those chemical flavors. I have the bubble process a little more refined though. I am just waiting on my 2 tents to finish, there in weeks 1 and 2 of flowering. Getting closer to the business end of things though.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - How are you doing this fine Tuesday evening? My flower clone is starting to push out some new growth and it has a dark red stem!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> I just had a look at your hash oil link. Mine always taste like shit, I will have to try trick with the can and candle to purge out those chemical flavors. I have the bubble process a little more refined though. I am just waiting on my 2 tents to finish, there in weeks 1 and 2 of flowering. Getting closer to the business end of things though.


There are many reasons why your hash could taste shit, 
1. the solvent used to extract may not be pure enough to evaporate completely.
2. average erbs.
3. processed too long and have extracted useless waxes, chlorophyl and sugars from the plant matter. (thc and resins dissolve at low temps and rather qyuickly) ime.
4. purging. sometimes it will look done, smell it, heat it and smell it, heat and stir it, cool it several times, check consistency of the oil, it should be thick and stay thick while stirring, if it goes runny while you are only stirring it there's a good chance there is still solvent left in that need extracting. even the slightest amount can make it harsh on the throat, and you will lose all terpenes and taste when you go to light it because more often than not it will ignite the oil if not purged correctly. When dropped off the needle/wire onto your cone it should be able to sit nicely on top like a shiny little solid ball  When purged properly it should be very smooth at first to smoke, but has a very strong bite after you exhale because of the potency, and density of the oil. I have made oil from hash resin before and turned about 6 grams into 1.5 grams of honey, so about 3-4 times stronger than the hash it came from according to mass vs potency. a bit of handy info there


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - How are you doing this fine Tuesday evening? My flower clone is starting to push out some new growth and it has a dark red stem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the dark red stem Mo  my indoor has them all over underneath the canopy!, some people say deficiencies, i say just the way some grow?! either way lookin great!

BTW, you got an aussie clock up or something !? you always know the time here .....?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2012)

an old honey pic i found  this is as good as i can make it


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2012)

I worked at Quest Software and we had locations in Melborne so I had to know what time it was there to coordinate code freezes. Now it is just second nature to me. I wish I could have gone there on the company dime. I would love to surf some waves in OZ


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> There are many reasons why your hash could taste shit,
> 1. the solvent used to extract may not be pure enough to evaporate completely.
> 2. average erbs.
> 3. processed too long and have extracted useless waxes, chlorophyl and sugars from the plant matter. (thc and resins dissolve at low temps and rather qyuickly) ime.
> 4. purging. sometimes it will look done, smell it, heat it and smell it, heat and stir it, cool it several times, check consistency of the oil, it should be thick and stay thick while stirring, if it goes runny while you are only stirring it there's a good chance there is still solvent left in that need extracting. even the slightest amount can make it harsh on the throat, and you will lose all terpenes and taste when you go to light it because more often than not it will ignite the oil if not purged correctly. When dropped off the needle/wire onto your cone it should be able to sit nicely on top like a shiny little solid ball  When purged properly it should be very smooth at first to smoke, but has a very strong bite after you exhale because of the potency, and density of the oil. I have made oil from hash resin before and turned about 6 grams into 1.5 grams of honey, so about 3-4 times stronger than the hash it came from according to mass vs potency. a bit of handy info there


Thanks for the extra info on the honey mate, still just on more question! Do you use boiled kettle water or do you simmer the jar in a pot a hot water.(electric stove of course)


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I worked at Quest Software and we had locations in Melborne so I had to know what time it was there to coordinate code freezes. Now it is just second nature to me. I wish I could have gone there on the company dime. I would love to surf some waves in OZ


ahh, i see , interesting job it must of been....nerd  jk computers go over my head, i fluke all these good pics to.



Chipper Pig said:


> Thanks for the extra info on the honey mate, still just on more question! Do you use boiled kettle water or do you simmer the jar in a pot a hot water.(electric stove of course)


i find hot water from the tap is not quite hot enough, so i find the BEST BEST way is to start with the hot water from the tap, but you only need a couple of inches in the other bowl, and not too hot to start with ofcourse incase the glass breaks and slowly add boiling water to bring the temp up. i've been lucky i go with fairly hot to begin with, and dip it in, and see how fast it bubbles. you don't want it furiously bubbling, although it won't ignite unless temps reach 230 degrees Celsius. but the hotter it is the more 'other' stuff it may extract. i want a medium amount of bubbles coming up, if you look very closely you can see through the jar the trichs dissolving very quickly, you don't want to go too long. trust me. it hinders the taste. you get better tasting oil doing it quickly, and for a short time at a medium to hot temperature. finding a happy medium is trial and error. also purging too fast can damage terpene smell and potency, so slowly bubble it, don't let it splatter......just a few bubbles to let the chemical evaporate. Providing you are using SHELLITE OR NAPTHA/HEXANE/ISO BUT ALL SHOULD BE 100% HYDROCARBON.

Another way i mentioned in another post is have it on the inside of the can down the bottom, cutting off most of the can ofcourse, and put some gloves on and sit in front of a hot heater and turn the can round and round, the heat will help the layers run thin enough so the bubbles can appear and help evaporate the chems. both ways are highly efficient in completely purging.


----------



## [420]Haze (Jun 5, 2012)

Flowa, heres a few harvest pics for you ;


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2012)

[420]Haze;7526313 said:


> Flowa, heres a few harvest pics for you ;


 Fuck yea Haze!! awesome work! can't wait to see some close up dry pics  no rush though  looks all top notch beautiful and healthy!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey flo, do you gey any browning on the top of your perlite?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Hey flo, do you gey any browning on the top of your perlite?


yeah mate, i get a little browning if your worried you can cover it up but then you lose some humidity as moisture can't evaporate, i wouldn't worry  i'll keep an eye out for you.

nite all, no pics tonight, i'm so stoned i'm crawling into bed while i can hehe


----------



## below average (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea dubfx is the man. I don't know his background, but I heard his stuff in the Uk, but now I see he lives in Melbourne. Definitely got some good tunes, and im sure ppl don't believe me when I mention theres no instruments other than his mouth and the looping.
Damn I use swell the whole flower. Should I change this? Also I'm keen on a kush strain, want to order tomorrow. Any suggestions flow?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

below average said:


> Yea dubfx is the man. I don't know his background, but I heard his stuff in the Uk, but now I see he lives in Melbourne. Definitely got some good tunes, and im sure ppl don't believe me when I mention theres no instruments other than his mouth and the looping.
> Damn I use swell the whole flower. Should I change this? Also I'm keen on a kush strain, want to order tomorrow. Any suggestions flow?


yeah dubfx is the shit man! 
You use swell through the whole flowering? it is not recommended before week 3-5 when flowers start to develop ( calyxs already starting to swell but slowing in production, and instead making resin more so ) 
as for suggesting a strain, i have no clue really, if anything i would always go for a skunk strain, something with high flavour, and good resin coverage, and preferably something that flowers out quick. If i had any choice in the whole world i would simply choose Shiva Shanti, for taste, potency, and heady rush i get off it, nothing has come close since i was introduced to shiva......i live to dream, one day i will be growing her indoors for all to see, the thing is i Loooooooove old school strains, don't get me wrong i love anything and most strains, but i love the old strains, red devil, skunk, northern lights....these are the few i have been introduced to and know to be true strains grown from reputable growers, i love the common strains you used to hear about 10 years ago..... 

saying thing i don't have alot of basis for comparison. I haven't dont much research....oh did i mention i'm smoking my mentors ' jack x skunk ' hehehe
Yes i'm severely messed up LOL , just noticed i have a pool of dribble nearly escaping my lips. i'll post a pic or 2 ofcourse shortly, i'll also update my Jack x Skunk tonight since i was a lazy ass last night. 

stay tuned, Flo will get off his stoned ass, and snap some samsung snaps.....give me about 1 hour


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

ok then! Day 25 now, and she's flourishing, and dark dark green, things are looking great  A few nice super close ups now, seeing as the resin is starting to take shape !

i took the liberty of taking a few snaps of some jack x skunk grown by my mentor, whom i got the clone off. The last 3 pics are of his, something to look forward to. this is all trimmed by a spinpro trimmer  not my liking, and judging by the pics, you can clearly see that the spinpro damages the trichs. but, overall, you can see what the buds will kinda look like, i can safely say i think mine will be better. i dunno, i just care more. I DONT USE A TRIMMER. YUK. HE TRIED TO GET ME TO USE IT, I NEARLY PUNCHED HIM LOL!

A FEW PICS!! but some are low file size, so slow connection people bare with me 

the last 3 being my mentors please remember, yeah they look good, but better or the inside  where the trimmer hasn't destroyed or wiped off all the trics grrrrr

day 25!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

oh yeah, the taste!! and potency!! my mentors jack is quite tasty, not quite what i expected, really, i'm going to give a proper smoke report once mine is grown, maybe compare then hehe but it's nice! different floral kinda taste, and very heavy hitter i had 2 bongs and i'm zinging pretty nicely, Your own grown is always better, and better cared for always, well usually!!, in this case he snips his own off at week 6, they are his keeper buds


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice stuff Flow as expected. 

If you like DUB FX check out MC Xander......
[youtube]0Mg2deSkgoE[/youtube]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice stuff Flow as expected.
> 
> If you like DUB FX check out MC Xander......


thanx for that DST! not bad at all , a little more syntesised here and there, but hes got talent for sure, great voice
Good to see you here again! things are happening fast


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 6, 2012)

damn flow that shit is amazing looking. kudos to you!


----------



## Erysichthon (Jun 6, 2012)

quite a nice grow. ive always wanted to dabble with SCRoG, maybe one day if i can get some more room to grow again.

ill be watching this one now that i know about it  maybe u can inspire me to start up again


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

Erysichthon said:


> quite a nice grow. ive always wanted to dabble with SCRoG, maybe one day if i can get some more room to grow again.
> 
> ill be watching this one now that i know about it  maybe u can inspire me to start up again


judging by your avatar pic, i can safely say. start up again  thanx for being here, and heads up if you didn't know, this is only 1 plant  1.2 metre x 2 tent


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

bud crumbs hash oil, i made over an ounce worth, i just cured a small amount on the underside of a can to get a taste, i wasn't keen to do the whole lot, small amounts at a time is easier to purge...

totally see through! very pure


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 6, 2012)

Been awhile since I checked in here, I still envy you. lol. Fuck what a stalk on that bitch. Happy flowering.

F2H


----------



## The cap (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey Flowie, AWESOME is all I can say.. Didn't realise you had this thread.(Yep I am a dumb ass)..
Great work and that Dub FX guy is cool..!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

Favre2Harvin said:


> Been awhile since I checked in here, I still envy you. lol. Fuck what a stalk on that bitch. Happy flowering.
> 
> F2H


great to see you back here F2H  don't be shy now 



The cap said:


> Hey Flowie, AWESOME is all I can say.. Didn't realise you had this thread.(Yep I am a dumb ass)..
> Great work and that Dub FX guy is cool..!!!!


you're certainly no dumbass man!! thanx for the kind words! things seem to be growing really nicely, a little unexpected really i wasn't expecting this kind of size, she didnt look that big before i flowered her ?! get a proper taste of my mentors jack x this morning


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 6, 2012)

hey man got some more new tunes well sorta new lol

[video=youtube;gcejLp72iCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcejLp72iCE[/video]


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> bud crumbs hash oil, i made over an ounce worth, i just cured a small amount on the underside of a can to get a taste, i wasn't keen to do the whole lot, small amounts at a time is easier to purge...
> 
> totally see through! very pure


Some nice honey there flo. thanks for the extra info on the oil. I have some decent bush wack that i am going to try, will be using 100% iso. Will see how i go. Your plant is also looking good mate.


----------



## below average (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweet, thanks for the info. ATM it's all messed up, I have 3 plants all at diff ages, all in the same nutes.... I know' this is bad, and I need to start them all together. Hence why I run the swell continuously, so the oldies don't miss out. It's just hard to look at a vacant site in the grow room.. so I chuck another clone in, whoops .
Iv looked up shiva skunk, very affordable, so I will purchase this for the promo. So watch this space bro, you could pull up a chair.
I'm a bit worried about the pong of skunks, but I will see how it goes. I'm also hoping to grab a few sensi hindu Kush.

So you haven't introduced your swell yet right? I'll be keen to see when you do for future reference.

Cheers






flowamasta said:


> yeah dubfx is the shit man!
> You use swell through the whole flowering? it is not recommended before week 3-5 when flowers start to develop ( calyxs already starting to swell but slowing in production, and instead making resin more so )
> as for suggesting a strain, i have no clue really, if anything i would always go for a skunk strain, something with high flavour, and good resin coverage, and preferably something that flowers out quick. If i had any choice in the whole world i would simply choose Shiva Shanti, for taste, potency, and heady rush i get off it, nothing has come close since i was introduced to shiva......i live to dream, one day i will be growing her indoors for all to see, the thing is i Loooooooove old school strains, don't get me wrong i love anything and most strains, but i love the old strains, red devil, skunk, northern lights....these are the few i have been introduced to and know to be true strains grown from reputable growers, i love the common strains you used to hear about 10 years ago.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

What's up FlowaMasta? Still "JACKED UP?" hehe When you get a chance come take a look at my grow. I got some new pictures of my root and they are sweet as!

Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

below average said:


> Sweet, thanks for the info. ATM it's all messed up, I have 3 plants all at diff ages, all in the same nutes.... I know' this is bad, and I need to start them all together. Hence why I run the swell continuously, so the oldies don't miss out. It's just hard to look at a vacant site in the grow room.. so I chuck another clone in, whoops .
> Iv looked up shiva skunk, very affordable, so I will purchase this for the promo. So watch this space bro, you could pull up a chair.
> I'm a bit worried about the pong of skunks, but I will see how it goes. I'm also hoping to grab a few sensi hindu Kush.
> 
> ...


keep me informed ofcourse! shiva is the plant of my dreams.....



Mohican said:


> What's up FlowaMasta? Still "JACKED UP?" hehe When you get a chance come take a look at my grow. I got some new pictures of my root and they are sweet as!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


be there soon Mo! been out with animals today! goats, chooks, peacocks!! see you soon Mo, i can't wait for my lights to come on! my new Agro 600 Dual spectrum is installed, should have a much wider spectrum including UVB!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for visiting! I am so excited about my roots hehe Those new white hairs are everywhere. It is amazing what flushing did! The lower nute ppm must make the roots look for food...


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks for visiting! I am so excited about my roots hehe Those new white hairs are everywhere. It is amazing what flushing did! The lower nute ppm must make the roots look for food...


sounds like your on to a good lesson learnt maybe ? good experience Mo, well worth it, the rewards are going to be outstanding! we are all cheering you on Mo 

here's My girl at day 26 Flowering, I changed my HPS bulb to a new Dual Spectrum Phillips Son-T Agro, had to change a few camera settings around because of the colour difference, take me a few days to get that down pat. just used my basic Programmed mode with a little different exposure times for now, i'm soo baked i didn't have a cone till i got home after being out for most of the day, and now i'm off with the birds on my mentors Jack! and loving it, definitely a hard hitter, straight to the head, yet it got me motivated and has a real head rush with it, which i'm liking alot  

Anyway, Day 25























These last 2 pics are right under the light, the most bleached by the lamp, the little yellow bit coming out of the top worried me until now, just a bleached yellow leaf trying to grow other than that still packing on the resin! A very true reprosentation of the olour here below, the leaves really are that dark green and shiny


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

here's a day out today with some animals, for all you city folk lol if you don't care for animals the back button is only a click away, but there's some new shots of tonight's update also


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 7, 2012)

ok please tell me that third to last pic is a joey...


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> ok please tell me that third to last pic is a joey...


it's a Wallaby  much smaller than a joey, that was actually one of the larger ones, very Tame, i was getting tapped on the back by a large Kangaroo, wanting my food, i turned around and he grabbed my bag of food and wouldn't let go, it was a funny sight let me tell you! a tug of war between me and a large kangaroo, i thought he was going to kick me! he was very big and stood taller than me! The Wallabies let you pet them and they follow you around the whole park!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 7, 2012)

Sup flo hows tricks? funny how goats have rectangle pupils hey


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Sup flo hows tricks? funny how goats have rectangle pupils hey


the trichs are crankin along quite nicely! nearly swell time, don't you worry!
it is weird ey! i noticed that while he was eyeing my food off, bloody thing tried to eat a chunk out of my mrs pants!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 7, 2012)

hahahha then things would of got interesting


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

A few different Snaps


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 7, 2012)

I love the first pic!! You should include that angle in all ya updates


----------



## dubalchemist (Jun 7, 2012)

sell all that copper wire at the top of your tent and get yourself an air cooled hood


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 8, 2012)

dubalchemist said:


> sell all that copper wire at the top of your tent and get yourself an air cooled hood


LOL, it is air cooled mate  it has a 6 inch fan attached on the inside sucking out the heat from the hood, as well as my 6 inch centrifugal extraction fan, as to why my temps are around 23 degrees when lights on 

edit : that copper wire went to a good home if you ask me! when techies leave it on the side of the road for more than 2 days for anyone to grab, i took my chance  copper is very handy for hydro!! easy to bend, strong, can re-use a few times before it breaks, i got it up there for safety, i triple guarded myself against my lamp falling! not on my gorgeous skunk!

Hey by the way any Skunk lovers out there?? is my plant looking anything like a skunk strain??


----------



## dubalchemist (Jun 8, 2012)

didnt even notice the ducting coming off it with all those gorgeous buds in the picture, just remembered the high heat from your last run. watch those yoyo hangers myne failed tonight and killed a couple of my plants.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

How much do you lash out for your pro kit flo? If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 8, 2012)

dubalchemist said:


> didnt even notice the ducting coming off it with all those gorgeous buds in the picture, just remembered the high heat from your last run. watch those yoyo hangers myne failed tonight and killed a couple of my plants.


ahh, you were a lurker  jk i don't remember your name thats all. 
I don't really use the yo'yos i got them there, but everything is actually held up by wire, at multiple locations, i didnt trust the yoyos, certainly not 1 pair! i used 2 pairs, plus many sections with wire. 
Cheers for your concern 



Gorbzzz said:


> How much do you lash out for your pro kit flo? If you dont mind me asking?


150 if i gotta pay, got a good connection.....usually i just swap some clones and get refills or a kit swap or whatever, all between close mates

day 27 .....still!!! hehe come on baby!!! a couple of nice flash off pics, once those trichs start appearing the camera focusses better!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 8, 2012)

*drool*

so pwetty...


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 8, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> *drool*
> 
> so pwetty...


 too kind! i flushed tonight and added Cyco's Swell! favourite time is now on!!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks frostier than last time.


----------



## RL420 (Jun 8, 2012)

beautiful bro! I just updated my journal aswel, come check out my ladies


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ahh, you were a lurker  jk i don't remember your name thats all.
> I don't really use the yo'yos i got them there, but everything is actually held up by wire, at multiple locations, i didnt trust the yoyos, certainly not 1 pair! i used 2 pairs, plus many sections with wire.
> Cheers for your concern
> 
> ...


Wow that is beautiful plant, i hope mine comes out half as good as yours, subbed plus rep


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

$150! Maaaaaan you got everything going haha.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looks frostier than last time.


I think so to, maybe different kinda trichs to, never seen these little spiky type trichs before, kinda looks like white fibress mould, but its not!!! I don't think she's going to foxtail, i think she's going to stay dense and thick



RL420 said:


> beautiful bro! I just updated my journal aswel, come check out my ladies


I'll be there! cheers for the compliment!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 8, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Wow that is beautiful plant, i hope mine comes out half as good as yours, subbed plus rep


Cheers for being here  i hope you enjoy my thread....



Gorbzzz said:


> $150! Maaaaaan you got everything going haha.


I thought that was dear to be honest!, to find out they are worth around $250 is a joke. it's not worth that much, its all the same shit, just good quality nutes concentrated into a liquid. Even the greenhouses use all the same stuff, just because it has a different label, confuses alot of people. I used to make up nutrients for a veg farm in greenhouses years ago, same stuff, same smells, same chemicals


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 9, 2012)

_*Day 28 Flowering, Day 56 for the plants life!!! 1 plant !!*_

Already packing on a nice amount of resin and bud! I took so many great shots tonight but i can't upload them all!, she's been on Cyco swell for a whole night now, and i swear it transforms plants overnight....i dunno somebody can tell me.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 9, 2012)

The snowmans in town!!


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Flow Whats Up.Just Found Your Thread Again.I Lost Alot Of Good Threads When RIU Was Hacked.But Im Here Now subbed Up With Popcorn.Your Grow is Amazing Great Work Brother.Peace And Pussytail Grease


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - I swear my next indoor is going to be your setup and nutes! Great job! 


Here is my pitiful Malawi Wowie:













The hydro guy gave me a new additive to try. He said to add it at the last two weeks of flower (how will I know when that is!) :












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - I swear my next indoor is going to be your setup and nutes! Great job!
> 
> 
> Here is my pitiful Malawi Wowie:
> ...


You're showing great patience with that strain. Keep up the fine work! Besides, we still got your outdoor work to look at.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> _*Day 28 Flowering, Day 56 for the plants life!!! 1 plant !!*_
> 
> Already packing on a nice amount of resin and bud! I took so many great shots tonight but i can't upload them all!, she's been on Cyco swell for a whole night now, and i swear it transforms plants overnight....i dunno somebody can tell me.


Damn, what can I say about this? Immense, bro. Your buds always have the most powerful white hairs. Looks like they're starting to brown at the tips, too. Showtime.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> The snowmans in town!!


LOL  lets hope he's a generous snowman 



The Dawg said:


> Hey Flow Whats Up.Just Found Your Thread Again.I Lost Alot Of Good Threads When RIU Was Hacked.But Im Here Now subbed Up With Popcorn.Your Grow is Amazing Great Work Brother.Peace And Pussytail Grease


Great to see you here Dawg  take a seat  enjoy the show


Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - I swear my next indoor is going to be your setup and nutes! Great job!
> 
> 
> Here is my pitiful Malawi Wowie:
> ...


Hey Mo!  nothing wrong with your girl, they always have this sign at the start of flowering ( and we shall call this the real start, as she's had a hard life  ) and never a real indication of what's to come. I'm sure there's stacks of followers keen to see how your girls turn out! however the outcome, you have kept us very entertained!!
That MOAB, hmmmmm my eyes say fuuuuuck that, hell even the most minute wrong measurement could result in disaster. Please don't use that Mo if you have an outdoor that you want to play with, then perhaps go that route? i would say now your sativa is about to start galloping! yee haa!



lordjin said:


> Damn, what can I say about this? Immense, bro. Your buds always have the most powerful white hairs. Looks like they're starting to brown at the tips, too. Showtime.


   ooohh eah, i'm getting pretty pleased , shes got a definite odor to her, the filter is holding up for now.....but i think i need another for the room, i don't know if it's the extra humidity or the strain, humidity usually is around 30-40% without the lighthood, with i'm getting 60% That should be ok, but it does rise to 80% when the lights are off. It's freezing cold weather, and the temp gauge in the growroom said 16 degrees!! I hope that high humidity while lights off doesn't affect things, she's already quite dense, and almost as round as my closed fist.....I x my fingers that's all i can say, i would put a small heater in the room but fuuuuk that would be a waste of electricity for what would only make maybe 10% difference

cheers for being here Jin and thanks for the awesome compliments, great to have a pro around, howz that tahoe treatin you man? and what about Larry?????never heard much of her, surely she's got a sweet buzz aswell!!

yeah Brown hairs  well the tips anyways! and everything is looking very consistent. It doesn't look she's going to foxtail   yay ! uniformed buds! this may be a sexy winter grow after all, and i have ample time to finish i think, just hit week 5 so about 4 weeks to go, depending on trich progression ofcourse, and inspection.....


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 10, 2012)

I think I might take a vacation from the organics for the plants going under my LEDs. To keep em short I'm thinking of PGRs and since most all of the good ones are banned in the US I was thinking of ordering some Cyco to be shipped to me. I feel like I keep finding different Cyco part A and B's, one a fertilizer and one the PGR? Are these the same?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi FlowaMasta! How was your Monday? Good I hope. Here is a flower for you:











So your advice on the 0-52-32 nutes at the end of flower is a no then... 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I think I might take a vacation from the organics for the plants going under my LEDs. To keep em short I'm thinking of PGRs and since most all of the good ones are banned in the US I was thinking of ordering some Cyco to be shipped to me. I feel like I keep finding different Cyco part A and B's, one a fertilizer and one the PGR? Are these the same?


These 2 products are different, the bloom is part A + B also, but it is the base nutrient for flower growth, it contains all the micro nutrients and food, the pgr part A in the pic is paclobutrazol, that is the correct one for stunting vertical growth, not only vertical, but all over. Part B pgr is *Chlormequat* chloride this also has vitamins that stunt growth, and tighten up the buds growth structure, you usually end up with more bud sites using Part B than you might normally would I have a mate uses strictly part B and gets looooong buds like your ams with budsites going all the way up the stem. Both products are equally effective, and do their job, under the dosages i do anyway.

Part B PGR =








Mohican said:


> Hi FlowaMasta! How was your Monday? Good I hope. Here is a flower for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flowers look like they are coming long Mo  I personally wouldn't use that 0-52-32, definitely follow Jin's and Slanty's advice  They will have you growing your buds in no time! if you can get some more lighting in the meantime ( make sure you don't mess up the timers  ) that will help them develop a bit faster, and help root growth. All positive.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

day 30!! update time, missed a day there, thought i'd show you guys what she can do in 2 days hehe 

resin is coming along quite nicely, and i see no tip burn whatsoever. I am feeding slightly under full strength, but i think she's thanking me for it


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking awesome flo, seems like forever till i can give rep again haha.

How much longer you think this baby has? and how much you thinking yield wise?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Looking awesome flo, seems like forever till i can give rep again haha.
> 
> How much longer you think this baby has? and how much you thinking yield wise?


thanx man! I'd say she's around 55-60 day strain, not that much longer, she's putting on weight quickly and eating up nutes like I do with food on the munchies LOL!
I'll get my lb, I'm 90% sure now. They still have alot of bulking up to do yet.....but these Colas are not to be laughed at for size that's for sure, and as for appearance, this is my sexiest plant yet, and the smelliest by far.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man! I'd say she's around 55-60 day strain, not that much longer, she's putting on weight quickly and eating up nutes like I do with food on the munchies LOL!
> I'll get my lb, I'm 90% sure now. They still have alot of bulking up to do yet.....but these Colas are not to be laughed at for size that's for sure, and as for appearance, this is my sexiest plant yet, and the smelliest by far.


Everything in that paragraph makes me jealous  I wish that I could get a lb id love that!

Found some small brown spots on my babies today, stressing out cos this is about the point where my last ones died


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Everything in that paragraph makes me jealous  I wish that I could get a lb id love that!
> 
> Found some small brown spots on my babies today, stressing out cos this is about the point where my last ones died


the small brown spots could be from splashing nutes from the nipples maybe.... honestly i think you will be fine, just watch the nutes, and check the ph.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 11, 2012)

Heres hoping! the nipples point right down now so shouldn't be splash. Did a early nute change just in case..

Another storm heading my way, fingers crossed the power stays on :S


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea. Bloody storms. Makes me want to save up for a better digital ballast with restart protection, and built in timer.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>


Is that a regulation sized toilet roll?

This photo should win a prize.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Is that a regulation sized toilet roll?
> 
> This photo should win a prize.


Lol, yes ofcourse  it's a Quilton roll  Quilton loves your bum hehe, thats what they say on the inside of the roll 

they are growing fast!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Lol, yes ofcourse  it's a Quilton roll  Quilton loves your bum hehe, thats what they say on the inside of the roll
> 
> they are growing fast!


Quilton, huh? Sounds gentle. I'm currently using Quilted Northern. It's quite soft.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Quilton, huh? Sounds gentle. I'm currently using Quilted Northern. It's quite soft.


gotta have somethin soft for those nights on the hot chilli dinners


----------



## Supa smoka (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking awesome as always flowie ........


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey all! Thanx Supa, good to see you back here again!, cheers for the post

Day 31 Update...yeah, i'm gonna go ahead and say 'this looks soo delicious and smells incredible'


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 12, 2012)

no doubt it looks sexy as ur woman and prolly smells like heaven!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> no doubt it looks sexy as ur woman and prolly smells like heaven!


she's lookin alot like my first grow (never published on RIU) which was my best grow yet, the resin production is fantastic for this far in, and she's already swelling and forming tight solid nugs! heaven is a good representation! if heaven smells like a bath full of honey dripping lesbians then that's about how good she smells


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 12, 2012)

hahahah fucking epic. honey...mmm...lesbians...MMMMM....both together? MMMMmmMMmmMMMMMm!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

ooooohhhhh the smell... no wonder i can't goto bed ive been in there about 5 times just to smell her. It's happening bigtime

edit: wow u bump a nug or rub the underside of a crystally leaf, and OMG smells like cat piss!!!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 12, 2012)

Better hope you don't have any cats!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey FM - When you run the Cyco XL does it lower your res ph?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - When you run the Cyco XL does it lower your res ph?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Yes it drops it to around 3.5 . after an hour or so it comes back uo to around 4.5 so waiting is important for it to take effect, if you goto adjust to early it's easy to mess it up. Also, Cyco XL ONLY for week 3-4 vegging. not in flowering, i would image that would harm sensitive important root hairs needed for growing big buds


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 13, 2012)

and we have day 32! Definite hairs browning up, once the heads swell they should look pretty nice


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 13, 2012)

YUM looking good, browning hairzz


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, i think she'll finish in under 60 days


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 13, 2012)

Lucky, lucky man


----------



## inhaleindica (Jun 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - I swear my next indoor is going to be your setup and nutes! Great job!
> 
> 
> Here is my pitiful Malawi Wowie:
> ...


Hey Mo! Looking good. You probably habe a slight Mag and N defiency. Add a little bit of those to green her up a bit. I love the MOAB stuff it works great, but be very careful how much you use it. I only use 0.5 - 1ml per gallon. You could look for early signs of cloudy trichs thats when you can use that stuff only use it one or 2 times is all you really need.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jun 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> day 30!! update time, missed a day there, thought i'd show you guys what she can do in 2 days hehe
> 
> resin is coming along quite nicely, and i see no tip burn whatsoever. I am feeding slightly under full strength, but i think she's thanking me for it


Beautiful! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 13, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Beautiful! Just beautiful!!!


ha! thanx heaps man! and cheers for the help back there for Mo, i don't know that stuff, i recommended he stay clear because of the strength of it, just to be safe...sounds volatile at those strengths! but like i said i don't know the stuff, i can't see the nutrient companies being aloud to sell pure pottasium nitrate and calcium nitrate and stuff like that and sell it in pure form in a bag....cause i'd say thats what's about in that bag.....with a good handfull of Epsom salts...
I'd give it a go outside perhaps, on a couple of trial plants 

My plant is scaring me, i usually can yonder around my house and not think of my plant ALL the time, but this smell is getting to me!, the pineapple is sooo in the air it's not funny, my mrs laughs because when the lights on it smells like warm pineapple pie as you walk down the hallway, but when you open the tent it's like a bunch of cats got in there and sprayed there piss all over the place! IT FUCKIN STINKS! LOL! pineapple skunk here we come  I'm really liking this pineapple rush from General Hydro it is really coming out of the plant!, i'm down to about the last 400ml of the stuff! enough to dose her all the way to the end JUST....This is going to be one hell of a funky harvest LOL!! i've added my own little twist to Jack X Skunk, i think the pineapple will shine through and blend together with the skunkiness is the most incredible way!! I just X my fingers it comes through with a good cure!! jack herer x skunk x pineapple 

Could be the new pineapple express


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey FM - I can smell the pineapple all the way in California!!!



I got some supplies. Need to attack those pesky pests 










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 13, 2012)

good work Mo, when you find one that works stick with it  i found pyrethrin and garlic spray to be the No1 they hate the garlic smell and the pyrethrin kills on contact and after they suck it from the plant so it keeps infestation numbers down bigtime, very effective outside and i've never had leaf burn from it the day after in hot sun...good thing to remember for, seeing as cannabis is a softwood (tissue) plant, most things organic are mostly safe if safe for edible tomatoes 2 days after picking , safe for me


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Your plant is looking lovely, I also love the Toilet Paper comparison....Good shit bro!

Peace


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Your plant is looking lovely, I also love the Toilet Paper comparison....Good shit bro!
> 
> Peace


Thanx F.M much appreciated! things seem to be flying along! a couple of heads might foxtail but i think i'll be ok 

If someone reminds me i'll do it again whenever these things are going to get big quick, all hangin out all over the place!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi there FM, That plant of yours is looking great mate. My recent go at making hash oil was way better than anything i have made before, thanks for all your info. Just waiting for my three White Rhinos to finish so i can make some good oil from them!

chipper pig


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Fox tails are sexy IMO..


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Hi there FM, That plant of yours is looking great mate. My recent go at making hash oil was way better than anything i have made before, thanks for all your info. Just waiting for my three White Rhinos to finish so i can make some good oil from them!
> 
> chipper pig


good work mate! hope to see a pic of some nice bud honey 


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fox tails are sexy IMO..


haha i agree, they do have a funky sexy look about them! we'll see what happens, i think it will only be a few colas, the ones receiving the most light, so I'm putting fox tails down to the kind of light they receive, If it was food i think it would be more consistent. I could be waaay off.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good work mate! hope to see a pic of some nice bud honey
> 
> haha i agree, they do have a funky sexy look about them! we'll see what happens, i think it will only be a few colas, the ones receiving the most light, so I'm putting fox tails down to the kind of light they receive, If it was food i think it would be more consistent. I could be waaay off.


I think it might be genetics but like you I am not sure. Anyone have any info on Fox tails?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think it might be genetics but like you I am not sure. Anyone have any info on Fox tails?


You could be right, some strains more prone to it perhaps.... i've tried to find info on it but scientific info is near impossible to find as I'm not even sure if there is a proper word for it! 

Just got back from my Tent, and I'm very very excited. Everything is getting coated in resin, could this be because i'm being more careful with my nutrients?? perhaps, i see no nute burn, and this week i've had to top up my res with 25 litres of fresh water, she's drinking like a thirsty camel!! I did add 30ml of only bloom part a+b on the first top up....I'm being very strict about nutrients with this grow. 

I can say one thing. This strain kicks ass. Oh and my cameras not bad to.

day 33 Flowering = 61 days old total.


----------



## Supa smoka (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome as always flowie . Show how its done once again .... Id rep ya if i could


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> You could be right, some strains more prone to it perhaps.... i've tried to find info on it but scientific info is near impossible to find as I'm not even sure if there is a proper word for it!
> 
> Just got back from my Tent, and I'm very very excited. Everything is getting coated in resin, could this be because i'm being more careful with my nutrients?? perhaps, i see no nute burn, and this week i've had to top up my res with 25 litres of fresh water, she's drinking like a thirsty camel!! I did add 30ml of only bloom part a+b on the first top up....I'm being very strict about nutrients with this grow.
> 
> ...


Man, that's really nice. Re-post!

You make me want to shoot my next grow with my real camera.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Jin!

I'm happy with her!! going to sit in the room with her soon, and get acquainted with her


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

lordjin does that camera have a time lapse feature???


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> lordjin does that camera have a time lapse feature???


if you are referring to the pic of the camera he just posted, that funnily [email protected]! is a usb drive to look like a camera  hehe cheeky man


----------



## curly604 (Jun 14, 2012)

plants are looking sexy as always there flowa  i just started my next run ... not scrogg unfortunately but trying out some auto flowers  should e interesting. gonna start a new thread but ill link to my old one hope to see ya around


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll be there don't you worry  don't waste any time do ya  good man


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good work mate! hope to see a pic of some nice bud honey
> 
> Hi there Flow, I will take some photos next time for sure. The small lot I made before didnt last to long! Here is a few pic of my current grows, this being my third and fourth grow.
> PIC of White Rhino, coming into end of week three of flower. The plant in back right corner is way ahead of the other two for some reason?
> ...


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 14, 2012)

Chipper... are you growing your White Rhino plants from seed? If so, then it is perfectly normal to see a difference in flowering. That would be the plant you want to clone if that is the case most likely!(it will be the more dominant hybrid)

If not, they check for light leaks in a hurry!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Slanty, the rhinos are the first cutting from the original rhino seed I planted from last grow. It is way bigger than the other two. There are three clones in the cutting pen from her! Do imported seeds from cold countries take a few generations to acclimatize to hot W.Aust weather?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

Doesn't look like anything wrong with them Chipper  good work!
I would say the difference in flowering is strain related perhaps some start off quicker than others, have different bud structure. Could be wrong though! Everything looks great. Rep +

I don't know when i'll make some more bud honey, i'm trying to lay off it, i dont do anything productive if i smoke that, even the day after smoking! who knows. see how much yield i get off this grow, i'll make some off the last indoor, got some wild primos


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 14, 2012)

Unless I read wrong, he has 3 plants all of the same strain in there. The back right plant is showing tremendous bud formation compared to the other 2 plants. I would try to get some clones off the lower part of that plant ASAP! I would personally keep that one as the "mother".


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Slanty, Yes that is correct. Three first generation white rhinos in the tent. I have taken 3 cutting from the plant in back right 10 days ago. Nothing from the other 2.


I cant wait for these to be done. My last lot got attacked by spider mite and never really recovered. After some thorough cleaning this lot looks ok so far


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 15, 2012)

we have day 34 Flowering


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the 3rd last pic flo, I like seeing the whole plant, buds and stem. I went to my local hydro store and she said they do the prokit for 260 I was like 
there 350 on ebay, I didnt tell her that but I wanted to buy it there and then just in case she had made a mistake! was sooo close to buying it haha


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 15, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Love the 3rd last pic flo, I like seeing the whole plant, buds and stem. I went to my local hydro store and she said they do the prokit for 260 I was like
> there 350 on ebay, I didnt tell her that but I wanted to buy it there and then just in case she had made a mistake! was sooo close to buying it haha


like i said if you ask say $200 for it, they may give it to you, say you want to give it a try, and you're not willing to fork out that much for a 'sample kit'

pull a little stunt, i reckon you'll get it cheaper.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2012)

day 35 getting very 

getting ready for a flush, and onto week 6. I think i'll stick with last weeks nutrient measurements, I think i was smack on the money, everything is consistently maturing, no burn, from what i've seen, all is in pretty nice health. Things will finsh up quite quickly by the looks of this girl, she's really liftin' her skirt if you know what i mean


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 16, 2012)

that shit looks nuts flowa...holy shit!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> day 35 getting very
> 
> getting ready for a flush, and onto week 6. I think i'll stick with last weeks nutrient measurements, I think i was smack on the money, everything is consistently maturing, no burn, from what i've seen, all is in pretty nice health. Things will finsh up quite quickly by the looks of this girl, she's really liftin' her skirt if you know what i mean


Those are amazing looking bud shots wow.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Those are amazing looking bud shots wow.


thanx man! good to see you here also, i'm trying to get better with my cam, trying out some different settings, getting some nice colourful shots if i do say so myself, They are indeed good enough to print onto large A3 sheets, they would make some neat posters


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 16, 2012)

those posters would be a bit conspicuous i think. nice looking grow.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey FM,
I have been getting cool looking colors when I perform a Custom White Balance under the LED. Have you tried that with the HPS?


Regular with flash:








Custom and no flash:








My root issue is back. I am going to try the bene tea formula. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jun 16, 2012)

looking good homie! on my next journal i will also be doing one monster plant scrog.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanx guys! Mo, if you drop the exposure level also, you will get it even clearer  I go about -1 , -1.5


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 16, 2012)

She is looking sweat Flowa. I can't wait to see her with her skirt off!

Chipper


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

foreverflyhi said:


> looking good homie! on my next journal i will also be doing one monster plant scrog.


I inspired you !? how awesome is that! cheers man


Chipper Pig said:


> She is looking sweat Flowa. I can't wait to see her with her skirt off!
> 
> Chipper


ohh i do believe she's dripping honey  dirty dirty little plant


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

a few different exposure pics, actually i forgot to do a few no flash pics, i'll do some next time, this shall remind me as i obsess over my goddess flowers  Day 36 Flowering


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day to all!!!

Peace

FM

Buds are oozing with danky love!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> ...


LOL  that a funny way to put it  thanx F.M! I would say my best yet, and shes not even done


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>


Loving that camera. You sure know how to use it.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Loving that camera. You sure know how to use it.


I think you should get one for the sole purpose of photographing erb  point and click, it's so simple, and rarely does a bad shot

That was a favourite shot there, maximum closeup, how much do those little trichs look like magic mushrooms


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking at them trich makes me want to ask, how much longer???


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looking at them trich makes me want to ask, how much longer???


Awesome you say that, and i actually have never seen a plant mature this fast. I could literally pick a sample by the end of this week, she is still producing heaps of resin all the way to the tips, so production is still high, I actually have found a few amber trichs already, only a few maybe 5% if that, I can't explain anything really, but i would say she has around 2 weeks left. which is FUCKIN SCARY! i gave a cola a slight squeeze last night, they are as dense as baseballs, already packing some huge weight, I'm really keen to see this grow finish up.
The resin on this plant is tough as nails, the nugs themselves feel almost plastic to touch, extremely sticky, highly aromatic. I Think the net should be ok where it is, there are a few colas fallin over at the back, i think they'll be ok

so 2 weeks give or take a few days. it will be under 60 days flowering, which i'm stoked about


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 17, 2012)

Not long left at all! Times flys man, feels like this whole grow has been like a month haha


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Not long left at all! Times flys man, feels like this whole grow has been like a month haha


Exactly why i run the system i do  I'm not sure there are many out there getting around a lb from 1 plant in under 3 months!!
soo fast it's like i haven't even been around to grow it. i just poke my head in now and then and don't even realize how big she is until about now. Pinecone size nugs is a good size up at the moment. aslong as she doesnt do the whole foxtail turn around and keep growing trick, i'll be 100% happy! i'm loving the look of this strain tropical looking


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, running an UC system will do just that and then some!








Oh.... and I haven't been above 500ppm so far!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

beautiful work Slanty  i would say i'd be well over 1000ppm, cycos nutes naturally go quite high at the normal dose. not sure if its different in a recirculating system, as i know bugger all about the differences!

awesome healthy roots, just awesome!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah... I can say that normally running the old NFT style grow I was doing, I would be well over 1000ppm(more than likely ~1200ppm range)! This UC style is rocking it and then some after I got the root issues dialed in! The plants are drinking like no tomorrow and everything can be monitored with ease! I love running the Heisenberg Tea and can't say enough about how well it works!

The proof is in the pudding, and I am utterly amazed at how little nutrients this system needs to keep the plants happy!

I will do some comparison pictures next round to see how they do against your perilite hempy style.

The one plant I had in there as a small clone this past month has flourished even though I was having pythium issues! I have truly found an insane pheno of this g13xhaze I will keep forever! The plant is about 8-10x as big in just 4 weeks even though having root issues!(I am being modest)


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 18, 2012)

Cheers Slanty  I too have used alot less nutrients this grow, topping up with fresh water when needed, and if i noticed her vigor dropping i added more food, going on instinct, getting to know how to read the plants characteristics. 

I can't believe it, day 37 already!!! If there are some pros out there they are free to give me an idea of how far along they think she is...She's a new strain to me but i'm loving her bigtime

I remembered to take some flash off pics for you guys give you an idea of the colours you can get with just the uvb + HPS lighting, quite a nice effect once you get the exposure times sorted out. ( also tricky 1 handed leaning into the tent trying to pick a nice cola to show off! )

The pics with the real fresh bright greens in them are 'flash off pics' 







She's a beast!







Flash off pics..........



















Flash on now .......


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 18, 2012)

awesome flo, you must be getting anxious now. Do you cure before smoking? how long for?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 18, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> awesome flo, you must be getting anxious now. Do you cure before smoking? how long for?


i'm pretty chilled at the moment!! had a few hashies lol! 
I cure for weeks and weeks lol, my main cure is done after they feel 90% crispy, then they all go into large sealed jars to cure. I air them all night and seal them and put them in the dark all day. repeat every day for atleast 7-14 days to make sure there is no moisture left. i still air cure my jars now, every few weeks i'll tip it out into a large bowl for 10 minutes, then seal it all back up. Most of this is Perso smoke, so i care for every crumb  and dry as slow as possible.


----------



## curly604 (Jun 18, 2012)

thats the way to do it brotha man , too many people are worried about smoking or selling the shit to let it do its thing ... nothing worse than a not properly dried bud  , also ever heard of water curing? i think people that put there fine buds into water to cure are Fing crazy haha but to each there own i guess


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 18, 2012)

curly604 said:


> thats the way to do it brotha man , too many people are worried about smoking or selling the shit to let it do its thing ... nothing worse than a not properly dried bud  , also ever heard of water curing? i think people that put there fine buds into water to cure are Fing crazy haha but to each there own i guess


i successfully water cured some outdoor nugs last year, and was really disappointed by the smell and taste. Yeah it still worked, but it lost 99% of it's original character. It felt fake. If you absolutely had to if you had un-flushed or crappy erb, but in my opinion it destroys nearly all the things i like about erb. Taste, smell, flavour.....potency was probably the same, smoother but tasteless smoke and it smoked alot quicker. It was a good experiment anyway, but the erb to begin with was killer so it was hard to justify. It even loses it's sparkliness which i try to preserve in the first place


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking at those latest pictures FM, I would say you will be harvesting in the 50-55 day range! The tricomes are definitely looking cloudy, so you are in the final stretch I would say!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 18, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Looking at those latest pictures FM, I would say you will be harvesting in the 50-55 day range! The tricomes are definitely looking cloudy, so you are in the final stretch I would say!


i was thinking the same thing, looking at the calendar before! that would make me a happy man and an amazed one!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

day 38......monitoring trichomes.....


----------



## noob78 (Jun 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> day 38......monitoring trichomes.....


Those girls are looking beautiful job well done flow


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Those girls are looking beautiful job well done flow


i hope you mean 'girls' as in buds.....not plants  this is only 1 plant keep in mind
but cheers , she looks like she's panning out now, and in her last filling out stages, this is where things start to get really heavy, already the colas are un-sqeezable, very dense, tight, compact resinous buds....looking very forward to sharing this


----------



## noob78 (Jun 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i hope you mean 'girls' as in buds.....not plants  this is only 1 plant keep in mind
> but cheers , she looks like she's panning out now, and in her last filling out stages, this is where things start to get really heavy, already the colas are un-sqeezable, very dense, tight, compact resinous buds....looking very forward to sharing this


 Yes I meant buds, sorry.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Yes I meant buds, sorry.


lol, all good mate, i just like to inspire people  If this turns out super tasty this could turn a few growers around and help achieve a simple effective cheap system, and maybe try growin with perlite, alot easier than people think


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

bit of a timeline for you guys!

day 9







day 13







day 20







day 27







day 33







day 38 (recently last night)


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the progression. Damn you flower fast. Guess that's why they call you the flowamasta. Bravo.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

That is a sonic speed flowering strain!!! Thats a great strain to cross with!!!


----------



## Supa smoka (Jun 19, 2012)

Bloody awesome as always flowie ... Cant wait to see how big they get in the end


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I like the progression. Damn you flower fast. Guess that's why they call you the flowamasta. Bravo.


You rock Gas! cheers man , i'm just as shocked as you 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> That is a sonic speed flowering strain!!! Thats a great strain to cross with!!!


She's making me very happy! The dude that originally started these 2 strains here strated my first original skunk grow, then he found Jack Herer from a good friend of his and together they bred this unique x. It has taken me some time to gain info on this 'family tree' The original skunk i grew from this guy was incredible alone, and ive had mates tell me nothing has come close since, and i really miss it now, the skunky smell it gave off was badass it stank out your bedroom no matter how well you think you sealed it up (dried) The skunk has slowly faded out somewhere, it still comes up now and then between a few of my mates, but it rarely comes out the same stench as what mine did. This dude wanted something new with that sativa head buzz (like me smoking indica nonstop) so apperently this new Jack he got hold of is more sativa sided which he guesses the buzz side of things, and the skunk gives the strong flavour and instant lung hit. I have noticed smoking my mentors Jack x the high lasts alot longer. But he didnt reach peak potency in my opinion, as he had 2 plants growing at different stages, and 2 different strains with the 1 res. Not something i would do personally. 
I can already see my colas have an awesome appeal to them, spiky leaves, deep dark colours, sparkling resin. To me this is right up there with what i first seen in this other dudes grow. This _*is*_ what i was after. I got another baby lined up for next grow 
I was happy to hand over 2 Hungie for 1 baby, next time i won't have to though  i know of a milf.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

Supa smoka said:


> Bloody awesome as always flowie ... Cant wait to see how big they get in the end


ha Thanx supa! i've backed my nutes right off now, going just over half strength base, and 3/4 strength additives ( swell , silica , Pineapple Rush ) That's it, i have _*removed *_Dr.Repair , Zyme , b1 boost as these are nitrogen based, and this is the first grow i have ever done this, it is completely my own personal opinion learning what a plant needs at certain stages, i feel i have enough experience to test this theory, I think it's too far along now for any deficiencies, as long as she gets some base food and some sugar, i think she'll be fine. I'm trying to get her to use up the food she has stored in the leaves. 1 thing i noticed with all my grows how green the leaves still are towards the end ( i think due to cycos feed schedule ) as to why i removed these nitrogen nutes. Trying to determine difference in taste/after flavour that sort of thing, not that its ever been a bad thing. I just like to learn what does what and i believe the only way to find out is try it out.....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey MegaFlowaMasta,

What nutes and additives do you use and when do you use them - if I may ask? 
I am getting those yellow leaves in my buds and I read it can be from not enough sugar. I added some more nectar to see if this helps. How much silica do you use and how often? I am not getting any yellow bottom leaves so I do not think I need any more N yet. She is getting 0-10-10 bloom and 0-0-1 FruitNfusion nectar. I also gave here some Sensi Grow B for some micros and minerals to se if this works better than the CalMag or JungleJuice Micro. I will add some silica tomorrow (it always raises my pH).

ppm is 540
pH is 5.1 (read sativas like 5.1 to 5.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is my favorite flower shot so far:








And a shot from under the skirt outside:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey MegaFlowaMasta,
> 
> What nutes and additives do you use and when do you use them - if I may ask?
> I am getting those yellow leaves in my buds and I read it can be from not enough sugar. I added some more nectar to see if this helps. How much silica do you use and how often? I am not getting any yellow bottom leaves so I do not think I need any more N yet. She is getting 0-10-10 bloom and 0-0-1 FruitNfusion nectar. I also gave here some Sensi Grow B for some micros and minerals to se if this works better than the CalMag or JungleJuice Micro. I will add some silica tomorrow (it always raises my pH).
> ...


as stated in the above post is what i'm using at the moment, however with your current indoor, i would be adding a little nitrogen in the mix, just to help those leaves along, you still have a long way to go yet...yes silica will raise ph as it has sodium and yes it is good for flowering to add a little extra, but watch ph, a good strong silica will up the ph substantially. Adding a grow supplement is not a path i would take as it contains amino acids and vitamins essential for growth, not flowering. A good bloom formula should contain all the micro nutrients you need, more aditives are not always a necessity. A good rule of thumb i have learnt is find something that has it all  additives are like a bonus, if the food aint enough then they are skimping on their manufacturing if you ask me. They just want to make $
I just want to make


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

also Mo, where did you hear sativas like lower PH?? that sounds bogus to me, that is acidic, and not recommended. i would stick with 5.8-6-4 no matter what  The leaves won't go green again  but you can help them stop yellowing so quickly. This will dampen the yield quite substantially im afraid , but no foul the outdoor plants are looking great!
keep it up Mo, the Sativa has a strong heart! she's fighting to stay alive, and she wants to reward you with some bud  just hold off, keep feeding as Slanty would, Jin and Slanty have good advice for you. You will be smoking bud in weeks to come


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

From your day 20 to day 27 pics the leaves go from pale green to almost black - what does that?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

> also Mo, where did you hear sativas like lower PH?? that sounds bogus to me, that is acidic, and not recommended. i would stick with 5.8-6-4 no matter what


Wikipedia hehe

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_sativa


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Wikipedia hehe
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_sativa


In soil, the optimum pH for the plant is 6.3 to 6.8. In hydroponic growing, the nutrient solution is best at 5.2 to 5.8, making _Cannabis_well-suited to hydroponics because this pH range is hostile to most bacteria and fungi. (copy paste) 

*thats from that wikipedia, that to me is old basis. 

New Tech says ideal is 5.8 .....5.2 is too low






*


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been surfing the web trying to find some info about the Malawi soil conditions. I want to see if I can mimick those conditions.

Everything in Hawaii grows great and tastes better because of the volcanic soil. All of my tropical plants like iron and acid because the lava is full of iron and the rain around volcanoes is usually very acidic and sulfurous. Actually perlite is so great because it is volcanic. I am trying to figure out how to make my own Hawaiian volcanic soil. I wonder if I can crush volcanic rock? Is there heavy metals in that stuff?

I wish I had a Malawi guru I could talk to about growing a killer indoor plant...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

Does Sativa have different requirements than Indica or Hybrids? Who is the Sativa master? DJ Short?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 20, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I have been surfing the web trying to find some info about the Malawi soil conditions. I want to see if I can mimick those conditions.
> 
> Everything in Hawaii grows great and tastes better because of the volcanic soil. All of my tropical plants like iron and acid because the lava is full of iron and the rain around volcanoes is usually very acidic and sulfurous. Actually perlite is so great because it is volcanic. I am trying to figure out how to make my own Hawaiian volcanic soil. I wonder if I can crush volcanic rock? Is there heavy metals in that stuff?
> 
> I wish I had a Malawi guru I could talk to about growing a killer indoor plant...





Mohican said:


> Does Sativa have different requirements than Indica or Hybrids? Who is the Sativa master? DJ Short?


I personally think the idea is to cheat mother nature to create the ultimate, yes mother nature grows some insanely potent erb, I think true taste and character come from the resin itself, the way it burns or something.....i'm no expert but talking about cruhing up rocks and mineral, that sounds like a cool idea, but impossible to measure properly, and who knows what your really adding or doing...
This is the basis of what perlite goes through to become the source we need...after heating to extreme temperature the volcanic glass expands and becomes porous. It is completely neutral. (chemically inert)







I've tasted some of the best erb grown in perlite alone, I truly don't believe that the elements in soil make it taste better everytime. Yes soil erb taste different but not always better vice versa, I personally put it down to quality of end product / health / resin content that makes the flavour, ive seen it too many times to come to this conclusion and seen soo many different setups and grows, i love them all, i just think synthesizing can be just as good if not better because the rootzone is more controlled. The best best erb i've ever smoked was hydro hands down. The most potent goes both ways with strains.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 20, 2012)

This is why I like hydro:





5 days into 12/12!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

> This is why I like hydro


Beautiful Slanty!

How long did you veg and what strain is she?

What is the first day of Winter like FlowaMasta? I know your buds have frost on them...


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 20, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful Slanty!
> 
> How long did you veg and what strain is she?
> 
> What is the first day of Winter like FlowaMasta? I know your buds have frost on them...


Not sure on total veg time. Lost count because of the root issues. I just waited until I had a good structure down below before I flipped.

As for strain? Which one? LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

How many do you have in there?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 20, 2012)

Mohican said:


> How many do you have in there?


4. Bubba Kush top left, BC Roadkill Top Right, Blueberry bottom right, G13xHaze bottom left! If you look close, you can see the different leaves on each. The BC Roadkill is lagging a bit compared to the rest. I killed the original one in there when I was on vacation by accident, so this is a clone that is trying to fill up a hole.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

Which Blueberry are you growing? I read about DJ Short and his Blueberry line from some old sativa. I would love to try his seeds when I get smarter


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

So is this the right configuration:








In your root pictures - is that all of these plants or just one of them?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah.. you got it right. The root pictures is of the Blueberry. It is the most pretty of them all, but they are all nice and white and growing like mad as well!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Guys!! cheers for keepin my thread alive while i been busy  I got an update for you now!

day 40 Flowering, and things are growing fast, and hardening up like pineapples!!! amazing stuff if i do say so myself


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 21, 2012)

They look amazing. Is the name of that beer really "Cold"? Didn't think you could trademark a word like that.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 21, 2012)

hahaha...nice gas...

so yeah that stuff looks scary...lol. i might just have to give ur hempy perlite a go!

so i am moving so i may upgrade my tent to an actual tent. with my 600 dimmable what is the smallest tent i could run? you too gas...?


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Far out flo! They dont look too far off now! Better order your spin pro trimmer!  Jk


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 21, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> hahaha...nice gas...
> 
> so yeah that stuff looks scary...lol. i might just have to give ur hempy perlite a go!
> 
> so i am moving so i may upgrade my tent to an actual tent. with my 600 dimmable what is the smallest tent i could run? you too gas...?


You are asking the wrong question... It should be, "what is the *largest *tent a 600w light can cover". I would say 4x4s and 600w lights were pretty much made for each other.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> They look amazing. Is the name of that beer really "Cold"? Didn't think you could trademark a word like that.


You bet Gas  crack a coldie as the say


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 21, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> hahaha...nice gas...
> 
> so yeah that stuff looks scary...lol. i might just have to give ur hempy perlite a go!
> 
> so i am moving so i may upgrade my tent to an actual tent. with my 600 dimmable what is the smallest tent i could run? you too gas...?


well i have seen a 600 in a cupboard and that was less than half the size of my tent, with the right cooling it's possible to go smaller, but they say a 400 watt is minimum for a 4x4, ideally a 600 watt for 4x4 is the recommendation.



Gorbzzz said:


> Far out flo! They dont look too far off now! Better order your spin pro trimmer!  Jk


ahhhhh  nearly got me there matie. no trimpro for flo  i got myself some beeeautiful snippers at the ready. and yes it's coming up closer and faster than expected...I will have to think about flushing in the next week some time.



Gastanker said:


> You are asking the wrong question... It should be, "what is the *largest *tent a 600w light can cover". I would say 4x4s and 600w lights were pretty much made for each other.


agreed...max out everything you can for the size, and you should be right


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 21, 2012)

yuuuuuum, a bowl (yes my original bong not my new glass, i just dont like the new glass. Bad shape mouthpiece) anyway i got a nice mix of my outdoor, and some indoor of last batch and some resin kief on top with a nice little blob of dark amber honey.....look how it just sits there on top ready to be melted into the top layer of the piece. deeeelish, i'm beautifully mellow now. awesome.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Signature Flo


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yuuuuuum, a bowl (yes my original bong not my new glass, i just dont like the new glass. Bad shape mouthpiece) anyway i got a nice mix of my outdoor, and some indoor of last batch and some resin kief on top with a nice little blob of dark amber honey.....look how it just sits there on top ready to be melted into the top layer of the piece. deeeelish, i'm beautifully mellow now. awesome.


I would drive across the Nullabor, just for a cone of that!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> I would drive across the Nullabor, just for a cone of that!


LOL! i would happily put a few blobs on top for you  just woke up  woke up soo stoned i literally dribbled on myself! Toxic stuff. you think to yourself, yeah i'd love a honey drop right now, and then you wake up hours later, its like going to hospital, and 'going under' hehe


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry guys, sometimes you take heaps of shots, and you just don't want to delete them. Then i want to share them. How can she change soo much overnight? The trichs are literally peeling apart leaving sticky thin strands of resin, It's looking more and more like 1 week to go  give or take a few days. Maybe.

If this is too many pics, let me know, i mean it is MY THREAD OOOO AAAHHHHH AHHHH AHHH Ehem. Do you enjoy these pics as much as me? or do i just live and breath erb and its an obsession ( slightly ongoing )

_*Enjoy!! Day 41 Flowering. getting closer to that immortal butchery. *_



















*I see Purple ......
*


----------



## Supa smoka (Jun 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Sorry guys, sometimes you take heaps of shots, and you just don't want to delete them. Then i want to share them. How can she change soo much overnight? The trichs are literally peeling apart leaving sticky thin strands of resin, It's looking more and more like 1 week to go  give or take a few days. Maybe.
> 
> If this is too many pics, let me know, i mean it is MY THREAD OOOO AAAHHHHH AHHHH AHHH Ehem. Do you enjoy these pics as much as me? or do i just live and breath erb and its an obsession ( slightly ongoing )
> 
> ...



Its your thread flowie post away with pics mate.. Can never have too many pics. Looking very close mate... Awesome dude.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

Supa smoka said:


> Its your thread flowie post away with pics mate.. Can never have too many pics. Looking very close mate... Awesome dude.


Thanx man, i can't help it, sometimes this camera snaps some absolute beauties i never thought possible!, better then my 30x magnify lens!! I snap about 50 pics, and if they are all good, it's hard to choose. Sometimes i open the graph up and see which is in the most focus, then crop as i please, piece of piss program, really user friendly.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 22, 2012)

Honey Oil looks so sweet and lovely! Plant is bulking up too nicely! Excellent across the boards flow! 

Peace

FM


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Honey Oil looks so sweet and lovely! Plant is bulking up too nicely! Excellent across the boards flow!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


cheers F.M  i'm starting to get a little anxious now


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey, that plant looks righteous.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, that plant looks righteous.


snipped a wee sample off tonight  found a bud hangin upside down under the plant. Snip  7-10 days i think.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> snipped a wee sample off tonight  found a bud hangin upside down under the plant. Snip  7-10 days i think.


Best to just write that one off... being upsidedown and all... and just send it to a fellow gardener as a sample if you ask me...... but WTF do I know? 

Very nice work and documentation as always my Ausi chum!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Best to just write that one off... being upsidedown and all... and just send it to a fellow gardener as a sample if you ask me...... but WTF do I know?
> 
> Very nice work and documentation as always my Ausi chum!


ahhh there's no average nugs this time round  even all the lower stuff looks great! all super frosty, a little behind, but to be expected. twas only upside down because of the weight hehe


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

_Variety Night!!! multitude of camera settings...._

*Day 42* Flowering....Ok, flushing tonight onwards. Checking closely tonight, i'm seeing a few amber trichs appearing, well just starting to caramelize. She is transforming now into the skunk i know and trust.....But i seriously wasn't expecting this kind of quality!!! everything onwards is going to be a surprise to me, I'm glad she's putting out this dank as i have no clue what to expect in buzz! as my mentors wasn't that great. Too Hot Tent (T.H.T) new term for growers!!!
I'm getting spastically excited now, and i'm not to go out from here on


----------



## Oriah (Jun 23, 2012)

lookin crazy dank bro! awesome


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanx Oriah!!! she's happening


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 23, 2012)

What I'd expect to see on the Tree of Life from Avatar.

I hope to get close to this with my 432w T5 kit, BUT, am thinking I need a minimum of 600 watts to get this sticky. planning to side light for next go round


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> What I'd expect to see on the Tree of Life from Avatar.
> 
> I hope to get close to this with my 432w T5 kit, BUT, am thinking I need a minimum of 600 watts to get this sticky. planning to side light for next go round


I like your thinking  a little out of this world kinda maybe i've got alien weed hehe
good luck with your t5's thats alot of flouro wattage! but yes the 600's are hard to contend with as far as performance and value.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2012)

OK - put on your sunglasses or these frosty crystals might blind you:

















Hehe - so lame!


The outdoor girls on the other hand have goo on their bulky stalks and smell like mint and basil!



I can't wait to try one your way  If my results are half as spectacular as yours I will feel like a King!

That is what you are - FlowaKingsta!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## noob78 (Jun 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> _Variety Night!!! multitude of camera settings...._
> 
> *Day 42* Flowering....Ok, flushing tonight onwards. Checking closely tonight, i'm seeing a few amber trichs appearing, well just starting to caramelize. She is transforming now into the skunk i know and trust.....But i seriously wasn't expecting this kind of quality!!! everything onwards is going to be a surprise to me, I'm glad she's putting out this dank as i have no clue what to expect in buzz! as my mentors wasn't that great. Too Hot Tent (T.H.T) new term for growers!!!
> I'm getting spastically excited now, and i'm not to go out from here on


Looking real frosty nice job


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Jun 23, 2012)

AMAZING! Great job bro! Wow......


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Looking real frosty nice job


Thanx man! she's getting pretty pongy now! the smell woke me up out of bed this morning! 



Fatty McDoobs said:


> AMAZING! Great job bro! Wow......


legend! thanx for being here mate , all positive people here, thats great 



Mohican said:


> OK - put on your sunglasses or these frosty crystals might blind you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see resin Mo  what mode you got that Camera on? I'm sure you can get them clear as crystal. You on Program mode? and make sure that little flower icon is activated. And make sure your ISO is low!! keep it around 80-100. 200 max for clear shots. and only play around with the exposure value, if you decrease it, less flash will be absorbed, and more colour will saturate the lens....at the moment what is happening is the flash is causing some glare because of your shutter speed (iso setting)
lower the ISO will automatically adjust the shutter and aperture in program mode. Flash On will help snap that clear shot as the flash enables you to only saturate enough colours for that split second as the shutter closes ( it's a perfect timing ting really ) And don't use too much Zoom, don't go more than 5-10% you lose optical ability after that, and you lose depth of field. There is a happy medium with this camera, and it's unfortunately quite a fine line for the ultimate shots, But for a cheap Cam once you get the hang of how the camera will focus, you can get some wild shots like me 

ISO is your biggest clarity killer. keep it low. If it feels too low adjust the EV  increase the EV (exposure value) this helps find that fine balance between not enough light, and JUST ENOUGH. If you allow too much light in, you get glare and lose focus, if you don't allow enough in, you get that 60's grainy retro look. Find that balance that allows clear foreground without grain the cam will want to focus through the buds, but with selective focus, you can force it to.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

*Flushing.......and flushing....... day 43
*
<font class="Apple-style-span" face="impact"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: large;">[video=youtube;8Mec35smLZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mec35smLZo&amp;list=PL9F2CE66A478EAA8F&amp;featur e=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like another crop of boxing glove sized colas...friggin' epic Flowie.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Looks like another crop of boxing glove sized colas...friggin' epic Flowie.


haha  Thanx again! havin a blast tonight, i'm whipping up 1/2 lb of fresh trim (jack x skunk by my mentor) see how it goes. gotta love bubble hash, not like i'm runnin low or anything, but id rather it as hash than a big bag of leaf in the freezer!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> haha  Thanx again! havin a blast tonight, i'm whipping up 1/2 lb of fresh trim (jack x skunk by my mentor) see how it goes. gotta love bubble hash, not like i'm runnin low or anything, but id rather it as hash than a big bag of leaf in the freezer!


How ya going Flowa, The plant is finishing nicely mate. Do you use the 8 bag system for your bubble?

Chipper Pig


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> How ya going Flowa, The plant is finishing nicely mate. Do you use the 8 bag system for your bubble?
> 
> Chipper Pig


cheers Chippa  unfortunately i only bought the 4 bag 220, 12, 73, 20 ive got good results a couple of times, this time being fairly average. As i said earlier in my journal my mentor uses a trimpro and i think it it useless when it comes to preserving trichs. But i got SOME hash, 4 grades, i did 2 runs using the 4 bags. The very first run with the 73 micron came up really shit by the looks with heaps of contaminants. i think due to my bags not being properly clean after doing dry ice hash with them. stupid me didnt check to wash them again. I mean they were clean, but not spotless. Anyway after the first 73 micron, the 20 micron came up nice and clean, just pure brown poop. smells great looks fairly pure, but again like Matt Rize says you gotta have good quality to get nice quality, and i'm definitely not using the best quality nor nugs! i have yet to do fresh nugs, that would be a different story i believe. The 3rd and 4th run, being next to crap in my books in terms of potency/quality. but it only cost me $4 for 2 bags of ice so all in all 1.5 hours work probably get maybe 4-5 grams of nice-ish 20 grade and same of average hash, and the rest, well i'll just give it to a mate in need. with a nug of course. 
After i do my trim i will preserve every crystal and separate all my trim into size/leaves/tips. and freeze over night, and do a fresh run that next day. might aswell ey  nuh, scratch! that i will dry ice the fresh trim ofcourse. best option. no loss, instant hash. Easy. and i've still got just over 1 lb of dry frozen trimmings from a mate....lots and lots of red hairs and tippy bits, he's a lazy, so i get gooooooood yield of hash from him  and he doesn't smoke, so all for me me me


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

You've become a real artist with the camera. Great looking bud.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Flowa, You have to love the lazy grower. I get most of my trim of a mate, who's last batch yielded me just 2 ounces of quality bud.(crazy man) He just stuffs it all in a box so it does take a while to sort through. The smallest micron in my set is 25, so i have to siphon my bucket out to collect the finest stuff. Never done the dry ice method before. My method for bubble is to use two 20lt buckets, the first bucket is fitted with a tap and contains the 220, 190, 160, 120 micron bags. Mixing is done, slow and gentle. Allowed to settle then drained of into my second bucket containing the 90, 73, 45, 25 bags. I then get mixing bucket ready for another run while allowing the second bucket to settle. It seems to work ok Will put some pics up of next batch. My tents are in weeks 4 and 5 of flowering, so getting there slowly!

Chipper Pig


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You've become a real artist with the camera. Great looking bud.


i have some bad days, i swear sometimes the resin glands help the camera focus!
thanx Jin 



Chipper Pig said:


> Hey Flowa, You have to love the lazy grower. I get most of my trim of a mate, who's last batch yielded me just 2 ounces of quality bud.(crazy man) He just stuffs it all in a box so it does take a while to sort through. The smallest micron in my set is 25, so i have to siphon my bucket out to collect the finest stuff. Never done the dry ice method before. My method for bubble is to use two 20lt buckets, the first bucket is fitted with a tap and contains the 220, 190, 160, 120 micron bags. Mixing is done, slow and gentle. Allowed to settle then drained of into my second bucket containing the 90, 73, 45, 25 bags. I then get mixing bucket ready for another run while allowing the second bucket to settle. It seems to work ok Will put some pics up of next batch. My tents are in weeks 4 and 5 of flowering, so getting there slowly!
> 
> Chipper Pig


I may venture that way with the 8 bag kit eventually, but i don't really turn over enough myself to want it that badly, if i want potent concentrates i do honey oil or dry ice method. I've still got plenty of bubble hash stored as little hockey pucks  all in different grades. only a very small amount being meltable (not full melt) yet to try the new stuff, wait till tomorrow see if it's dry enough. or if i need a bong soon i'll have a squiz!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 24, 2012)

I will have to do a bit of research on the dry ice method. Where do ya get the dry ice from?

Chipper Pig


----------



## Avanza (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Flower, Im mostly new to the forum and have been loving checking out your grows.The Mrs keeps on drooling on the farking keyboard though lol ! Got my first grow going, im actually on day 42 of flowering aswell but mines nothing like yours lol too many noob moves. Oh well, least i learnt somethings for next grow. Got a couple questions for ya if you dont mind..
Would i find Shellite at Bunnings ? and how do you store that sticky oil for later ?
What do you recommend for checking trichromes , pocket microscope, jewelers loupe ?
Thanks in advance.

P.S More of the amazing Domino's rack Please


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> I will have to do a bit of research on the dry ice method. Where do ya get the dry ice from?
> 
> Chipper Pig


pm'd ya mate  but you already know that....

Day 44!!!! leaves are yellowing....trichomes are filling up with rich milkiness  a few are caramelizing slightly all in equal consistency. Really really proud of this grow, her stickiness is absolutely incredible!!! and the smell......i could go on and on, now that she's on a strict diet of fresh water and pineapple rush, the pineapple smell is filling the room, along with a harsh musky skunk aroma heavily floating down the hallway like a deadly gas......hehe

enjoy she's getting closer every day



































A pic of some 20 micron bubble hash ( ice & water ).....pretty nice stuff actually, i gave it a bad rep before, but it's nice. tasty, and strong bight. Oh yeah it does the job i forget thats sometimes that's what it does


----------



## noob78 (Jun 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> pm'd ya mate  but you already know that....
> 
> Day 44!!!! leaves are yellowing....trichomes are filling up with rich milkiness  a few are caramelizing slightly all in equal consistency. Really really proud of this grow, her stickiness is absolutely incredible!!! and the smell......i could go on and on, now that she's on a strict diet of fresh water and pineapple rush, the pineapple smell is filling the room, along with a harsh musky skunk aroma heavily floating down the hallway like a deadly gas......hehe
> 
> ...


Awesome pics and looking real good


----------



## Supa smoka (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking good as always flowie .. fuck your good at pics... Love the hash mate


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Awesome pics and looking real good





Supa smoka said:


> Looking good as always flowie .. fuck your good at pics... Love the hash mate


lol  thanx guys . It ain't me though, it's the camera and Massive amounts of lighting!  Huge lighting = less exposure time/faster shutter speed = clearer pics.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 25, 2012)

ugh im so jealous. i only have clones now...waaahhhhh!

those things look like snow covered mountains! your doing amazingly flowa...inspiring. i will have to try the hempys method. i mean i HAVE to lol...so whats ur regimen like? how much nute/how often water change? whats temp and RH like in ur tent?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> ugh im so jealous. i only have clones now...waaahhhhh!
> 
> those things look like snow covered mountains! your doing amazingly flowa...inspiring. i will have to try the hempys method. i mean i HAVE to lol...so whats ur regimen like? how much nute/how often water change? whats temp and RH like in ur tent?


Grrrrrr  jk happy to help 
You should try my method!! i think alot of people should 
This grow i used around 3/4 strength nutes my last strain could handle full most of the time, i have been more careful, only topping up with fresh water mostly, and rarely with extra food. I run a flood and re-circulating res system if you didn't know. i feed automatically ever 2.5-3 hours (15 minute intervals) and only twice during lights off, just as they go off, and again before they come back on.
Temp has been great this grow, averaging around 24-26 degrees celcius, humidity around 60-65% couldn't ask for any better. she drinks atleast 8-10 litres per day!


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 25, 2012)

Plants look great and that hash looks astounding. Very jealous - haven't smoked good hash in non oil form in ages.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Plants look great and that hash looks astounding. Very jealous - haven't smoked good hash in non oil form in ages.


haha everyone is used to saying 'plant(s)'...... but thanx yeah!! very excited! yeah that hash is very pleasurable actually, drying quickly, i crumbled it down a a fair bit, a few more days drying will be perfect, it's like pay-dough, very flexible, and dough like, and has a strong sweet smell, more than what his herb did anyway! the other grades were pretty crap unfortunately the 73 micron hash would of been spectacular if it wasn't for the shit in it, i can clearly make out large fat trichome heads in it, but mixed in with crud, taste great, and has a very similar effect, and also melts slightly due to the more oily consistency...i would of thought the 20 micron would been more oily, but i guess it comes down size of trichomes or something...wow, ok, 1 more hashy then bed. that WAS nice....smack bang in the centre of my head like a cloudy haze, a slight drunkeness feeling.....yep goin again, night!! zone out for 10 minutes then go and keep the mrs warm!! it's super cold out.....oooohhh the smell of pineapples is filling the opposite side of the house!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Page 100! Thanks for the splendid pictures and the education in the right way to grow!


Here is a macro with trichs for you taken with my killer Samsung camera that you recommended!


Thank you!














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

One word: FUCK!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Happy Page 100! Thanks for the splendid pictures and the education in the right way to grow!
> 
> 
> Here is a macro with trichs for you taken with my killer Samsung camera that you recommended!
> ...


Hell yeah! that's better! good work Mo!! keep her growing, she's got a fighting heart!! she is now rewarding you with splendid trichs


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is another bud shot for your 100th page:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2012)

Avanza said:


> Hi Flower, Im mostly new to the forum and have been loving checking out your grows.The Mrs keeps on drooling on the farking keyboard though lol ! Got my first grow going, im actually on day 42 of flowering aswell but mines nothing like yours lol too many noob moves. Oh well, least i learnt somethings for next grow. Got a couple questions for ya if you dont mind..
> Would i find Shellite at Bunnings ? and how do you store that sticky oil for later ?
> What do you recommend for checking trichromes , pocket microscope, jewelers loupe ?
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


sorry man, nearly missed your post, Thanx for popping by! thanx for the compliments!! the mrs keeps on drooling, or you  
Shellite might be at bunnings   
store it anywhere clean, or in the fridge/freezer, doesnt matter ive got stuff ive had for years, and its still as good a the day i made it.
i would recommend getting atleast a 6x handheld magnify lens or perhaps a 10x / 30x / 60x scope would be fine, the higher you go the harder to hold still! i myself just go by what i see on my camera these days, if i'm not 100% sure and i'm super close to harvest i will cut some small samples and look at them under my 30x/60x scope with LED lights. A good digital camera is a great option for hobby aswell, as i've never had so much fun growing now that i can take close up pics


----------



## stonerhermit (Jun 26, 2012)

was having a look through - you really deserve that name dude!


----------



## inhaleindica (Jun 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> pm'd ya mate  but you already know that....
> 
> Day 44!!!! leaves are yellowing....trichomes are filling up with rich milkiness  a few are caramelizing slightly all in equal consistency. Really really proud of this grow, her stickiness is absolutely incredible!!! and the smell......i could go on and on, now that she's on a strict diet of fresh water and pineapple rush, the pineapple smell is filling the room, along with a harsh musky skunk aroma heavily floating down the hallway like a deadly gas......hehe
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOhhhhhhh dawwwwwmmmmnnnn!!! That is something to be proud of. Will you ship me some of that danky dank????


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

stonerhermit said:


> was having a look through - you really deserve that name dude!


I never thought it as being a smart ass name. but it kinda is  well i know i'm not completely useless when it comes to growing erb!
Oh well flowamasta it is......i wanted something that was a little confusing so if someone was to google flowermaster it wouldn't come up with me.....but funnily enough, it does anyway


inhaleindica said:


> OOOOOOOhhhhhhh dawwwwwmmmmnnnn!!! That is something to be proud of. Will you ship me some of that danky dank????


haha ship you some!, it won't even be leaving the house  let alone out the front door......maybe on the porch to have a spliff while i watch kangaroos jump by


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

ohhh wow..... give me a little bit, i got some sweeeet pics coming


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

Day 45 Flowering, resin is clouding up like a crappy winter BBQ 

Mostly flash off pics tonight, a little more difficult to get ace shots, but they turned out nice and show some good colours


----------



## stonerhermit (Jun 26, 2012)

welcome to pandora! lol... gorgeous


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 26, 2012)

dude i cant even believe thats just one plant...SO nuts.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

stonerhermit said:


> welcome to pandora! lol... gorgeous


Welcome  enjoy my crystal haven


monster.green.thumb said:


> dude i cant even believe thats just one plant...SO nuts.


little bit insane ey  i like my BIG colas, where you HAVE to chop them down to dry hehe I think growing a bigger plant like this helps the transition from veg-flower because of more leaf surface area, so more photosynthesis is happening so everything happens faster, so therefore bigger buds will grow  she will think she's a tree and produce big, large thick flowers! if you think about it, a big plant isn't going to produce small flowers is it? totally a sik idea to grow 1 big plant, and heaps of fun.

Just have to remember to have good support for bigger buds!! I still have sa few growing sideways and completely out of the photographs, down the back and sides there are plenty.....


----------



## curly604 (Jun 26, 2012)

good god flowa your a champ the plant is looking brilliant! really really making me want to setu a scrogg sooner than later


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

curly604 said:


> good god flowa your a champ the plant is looking brilliant! really really making me want to setu a scrogg sooner than later


Thanx curly! always good to see your name pop up 
off you go then  go and setup i'm here for tips/pointers whatever....
The room stinks. it really does


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 26, 2012)

Morning Flowa, Latest pics of the big girl are looking brilliant. What are your estimates on yield? I putt my bet in at 620 grams


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Morning Flowa, Latest pics of the big girl are looking brilliant. What are your estimates on yield? I putt my bet in at 620 grams


Morning Chipper  i'm still putting my guess on 450 grams, anything over will be a bonus, i don't like to get my hopes up too high, as i wasn't going for yield this grow, mostly quality.

This morning i go up, i had a look at the buckets i used for making bubble hash, i've let these buckets sit for 2 days now, and thinking that some has may have settled on the bottom, i siphoned some juice from the bottom of the buckets, about 1.5 litres worth into another bottle, sure enough, i could see clumps of looks to be gloopy resin. maybe not, but i thought i'd test it to see, now i let this bottle settle until the compound sat on the bottom, the i used a small hose and a pepsi bottle to siphon off 90% of the juice to leave the compound at the bottom, got my pressing screen thst came with my bubble bags, cupped it into shape on the inside of a mug like a filter, put a rubberband to hold it in place, and proceeded to filter out what looks to be hash. i had to slowly swish the juice around for it to filter through, and use a tea towel towards the end to dry from underneath to help the compound lose moisture. Then i pressed it lightly between paper towel, scraped it up with a spoon, put it on wax paper, and here is my results from just 1 smal siphon from the bottom of the buckets.
Something tells me, the bags lose some hash, some dissolves in the water perhaps, i'm keen to find out, perhaps some good info for future reference for others.
It looks like hash to me. wait a couple of days and you will get a smoke report ofcourse 

pics of the 20 micron, settled 'gumby' type hash this was small enough to pass through the 20 micron bubble bag, but not the pressing screen.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol, looks like shit (literally) and yet I want to shove it in my face and take a nice big whiff right before smoking a bit.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Lol, looks like shit (literally) and yet I want to shove it in my face and take a nice big whiff right before smoking a bit.


yeah i know hey!! i knew someone would come up with that!! had to be you  and it's dry to touch like that!! it just looks wet, hmmmmm makes me think....it smells nice and stinky and it's really really sticky..could it be hash?? you make me laugh Gas, we'll see soon enough if it lifts my spirits


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad I could make you laugh. It could just be pot dust... but as long as it stinks the right way and gives you a buzz I say smoke it.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Glad I could make you laugh. It could just be pot dust... but as long as it stinks the right way and gives you a buzz I say smoke it.


it was made from fresh frozen trim, so i'm thinkin pot dust comes from dry frozen, but hmmmmmm anyway  i wish i could smoke it now!!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 26, 2012)

Just had a quick look at your harvest pics from your last grow, and what a giant she was! You have got your hempy method of growing fine tuned alright! 

Chipper


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Just had a quick look at your harvest pics from your last grow, and what a giant she was! You have got your hempy method of growing fine tuned alright!
> 
> Chipper


ha, that feels like a while ago now! thanx chipper , she was a big yield that girl, she wanted to grow more as well. I have a few changes i'll make up my sleeve for next time.  always things to change around


----------



## Downinit (Jun 27, 2012)

Flowamasta, how in the hell do do that with one plant?? I'm so impressed with what you are doing brother! Damn I've got a LOT to learn...


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

enjoy 

a small doco

[video=youtube;Dg-r-S0fIkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg-r-S0fIkA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Downinit (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't bring up video.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 27, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Can't bring up video.


 Click the link below "Embedding disabled by request" 
It takes you to youtube to see it! 

They used to play that narration on the local radio on the morning shows years ago. I bet if I text them requesting it they would put it on again.


----------



## Downinit (Jun 27, 2012)

Must just b cause I'm on iPad..


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

here's a small sample i chopped a few days ago, twas recieving no light under the canopy, was a sad little lower bud, so off it came, for a lower nug getting bugger all energy, she's looking juicy anyway!!! can't wait for the good stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 27, 2012)

im really interested in that hash you pulled off the bottom of the bucket please let us know how it tasted when its done drying. its sounds a lot like this no bag method i seen on youtube gumby hash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

hempy7723 said:


> im really interested in that hash you pulled off the bottom of the bucket please let us know how it tasted when its done drying. its sounds a lot like this no bag method i seen on youtube gumby hash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc


it dried overnight! turned a pure black colour. It kinda stays together, doesn't have a strong smell anymore, it tasted a little like hash, and was not very potent at all.  i'm guessing it's waxes or chlorophyl or some other not really active compound. not worth the trouble. I mean it works......kinda but not like other good potent bubble. i will hand it to the next dude that comes my way. not my kinda buzz.

but yes I thought of it as i have seen that youtube clip. if it was all left at the bottom in the first place before going throught the final 2 bags, then yes, you could salvage something worth getting, but YOU ARE getting contaminants. Small enough to pass through the 20 micron bag. Seems as though this is why they don't go smaller. I may have just repeated their trial and error.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Flowa, Here are a few pics of my girls,

Bushy white rhino's coming up to 6 weeks flower

My unknown strain coming up to 5 weeks flower.(sorry there tilted on there side)
White rhino seems a little slower growing, but the smell is way sweeter. I dont have a good camera though, i cant get the close ups like you. I have also sourced some dry ice which is exciting.

chipper pig


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Hey Flowa, Here are a few pics of my girls,
> View attachment 2231247View attachment 2231248
> Bushy white rhino's coming up to 6 weeks flower
> View attachment 2231249View attachment 2231254
> ...


looking really nice chippa! whats that cfl type globe hangin down? uvb?


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 27, 2012)

There are 2x400 hps and 2x130 cfl's(14000 kelvin) in there. I was reading the lighting section in Integral Hydroponics, there is a little bit in there on blending lights. Over a series of test grows, he reported yields of 10% extra weight. Just thought i would see what happens.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow it sucks I've been away for a while and just now found this I've read a lot of it already hopefully I will finish reading it all in the next couple of days just in time to see an awesome harvest though congrats bro can't wait to see the end product Grow on


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> There are 2x400 hps and 2x130 cfl's(14000 kelvin) in there. I was reading the lighting section in Integral Hydroponics, there is a little bit in there on blending lights. Over a series of test grows, he reported yields of 10% extra weight. Just thought i would see what happens.


good mix of lighting! i like the idea of 2x 400s better coverage than 1x 600, i'd probably have reflectors on the cfl's but thts just me  make the most out of what you got ...nice job 


grodrowithme said:


> Wow it sucks I've been away for a while and just now found this I've read a lot of it already hopefully I will finish reading it all in the next couple of days just in time to see an awesome harvest though congrats bro can't wait to see the end product Grow on


ha, this grow has flown by! i'm not even ready to snip. i should be. but i'm not


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeh the reflectors will be in there next grow, i just run out of funds this time. Will prob put the 2x400's in coolshades and hand the reflectors over to the cfl's. Coolshade for the 600 as well. I might even set my tent up as a Hempy!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

_*Day 47!!!*_ and Yes she's _*Good and Ready*_, i'm starting to see some more amber trichs in some places, she is clearly showing her age now, with all her cola fan leaves dying off and turning yellow and crispy, things have matured so fast this time, i'm gobsmacked. I will be snipping her in the next day or so, she smells so clean, smooth and tasty yet her skunkyness is there with a slight bump or squeeze. Just incredible, i won't be leaving her too much longer, pity because she's showing some beautiful late stage colouring, i'm seeing some awesome deep purples, and pinks even. some tip leaves have turned orange, with shades of dark ambers and yellows. 
I'm all up for snipping her at the optimum time, her maturity has reached a beautiful stage now, Colas are twisting and changing shape, her resin has become almost untouchable being soo sticky she looks wet inside and on her leaves

Enjoy my almost last pic update until harvest


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 28, 2012)

Harvest in 50 days-That plant is a true sprinter, what a champion she is. I want one!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Harvest in 50 days-That plant is a true sprinter, what a champion she is. I want one!


78 days total!!! 28 veg / soon to be 50 days flower!!! she has done me well, i'll give you that!!

hope i get my lb.....not that i was going for anything huge, but she has rewarded me with very large colas, some being larger than my fist. I'm no midget either


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 28, 2012)

That is great! I veg for 4 weeks as well, and never had a plant that finished within 7 weeks of flowering. You will be one happy man thats for sure. If it's anything like it looks, it should smoke like a dream. Well done!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> That is great! I veg for 4 weeks as well, and never had a plant that finished within 7 weeks of flowering. You will be one happy man thats for sure. If it's anything like it looks, it should smoke like a dream. Well done!!


i should hope so, you have no idea how hard it is not to chop it now 

4 weeks from clone is all you should need for a lb plant, if conditions are good that is


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 28, 2012)

i cant wait to see that baby cut n dried. holy fucking shit. its just insane man. kudos to you!

p.s. my wifes new job has an office in Australia...might could come visit!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> i cant wait to see that baby cut n dried. holy fucking shit. its just insane man. kudos to you!
> 
> p.s. my wifes new job has an office in Australia...might could come visit!


lol, i bet you'd like that wouldn't you !  i just snipped a huge cola off. definitely ready. definitely. tomorrow is the day. 1 cola easily 80 grams.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Have a sweet ass Friday here is Australia!! happy thursday u yanks!!

this video reminds me i'm alive, and human, and life is incredible, and totally worth living for!!!

[video=youtube;p_abkDLAF5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_abkDLAF5Q&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 28, 2012)

Life is pretty amazing. Just think of the odds of you being you. If you had been conceived hours earlier or hours later, chances are you wouldn't be you. Your parents would have had another kid that wouldn't be you. Then add in the sperm competition, who gets to the egg first and all that. We truly are lucky to exist.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Life is pretty amazing. Just think of the odds of you being you. If you had been conceived hours earlier or hours later, chances are you wouldn't be you. Your parents would have had another kid that wouldn't be you. Then add in the sperm competition, who gets to the egg first and all that. We truly are lucky to exist.


words of a true thinker  you an aquarian  ?! Now that i'm 'older' i really appreciate the smaller things in life. and notice things that when you were young you couldn't care less about! My parents made some daaaamn good fuckups along the way, but you know what!? we wouldn't evolve if we didn't see out elders do stupid things.....they tell us how we should be, but who told them??? sometimes i feel like parents should listen to their kids more, youngens know things that adults now take for granted. 

where did that come from!? I know 1 thing. If my mum knew what i was doing she'd be really disappointed, but the way i look at it, i'm doing something that i love doing, that i'm good at! finally found something that takes all the crap away from life. What a great Hobby.

I'm glad i was the sperm that shot out of my dads dick at that very time!! i could of been an ant.

Not till now, i've thought life really is unique, and we really are all connected by some huge energy source, and one things affects another. Damn Earth had to be round hey


----------



## Downinit (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^^^^ You are REALLY GOOD at what u do I'm so freaking jealous . Strong work though, looks awesome!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Downinit said:


> ^^^^^^ You are REALLY GOOD at what u do I'm so freaking jealous . Strong work though, looks awesome!!


just following basic principle mate  i got all the info needed on this thread to learn all you need to know


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 28, 2012)

I ponder this kind of stuff all the time, always have. I try not to take things for granted and find myself smelling the outside air or gazing at the clouds and absorbing and feeling the essence of our planet, and really appreciate how beautiful and short life is. I know one day I won't be able to feel the warm sun on my face or smell puppy dog breath so I stop and appreciate those things and try to "freeze time" in my mind for a few short moments to enjoy them. No, I'm a Gemini if that means anything. lol



flowamasta said:


> words of a true thinker  you an aquarian  ?! Now that i'm 'older' i really appreciate the smaller things in life. and notice things that when you were young you couldn't care less about! My parents made some daaaamn good fuckups along the way, but you know what!? we wouldn't evolve if we didn't see out elders do stupid things.....they tell us how we should be, but who told them??? sometimes i feel like parents should listen to their kids more, youngens know things that adults now take for granted.
> 
> where did that come from!? I know 1 thing. If my mum knew what i was doing she'd be really disappointed, but the way i look at it, i'm doing something that i love doing, that i'm good at! finally found something that takes all the crap away from life. What a great Hobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 28, 2012)

Your absolutely right about it being a great hobby, not just in the grow tent. But gardening in general.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahh these are the convos i have when i get drunk, like what if i wasnt born, how did we get here, does space really go on for ever?
One thing i really wanna do in life is travel. Im going to bali in a couple of months but i wanna go all over the world!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking stellar and going to crop right around the 50 day marker I suggested a couple of weeks back!!!!! A VERY BIG congrats on that harvest my chum!!! I can't wait to show you my outcome in 6 weeks time!  ps. Root structure like never b4, and just wow for uptake!!!! Less than 1/3 nute level including additives so far and just beyond crazy results. This is going to be a harvest for the making and then some! pss. Can't wait to do a swap with you....... I have many "crazy Strains". but your 7 weeks skunk/X is a keeper for sure! Hope you get a few seeds off that bitch at some point! Peace... ^Slanty


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

I posted pics of my current grow in MO's grow page, as I can't do this shit in multiple pages now that I cannot link stuff properly on RIU. Fuck, this site needs to fix its shit in a hurry IMO!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

Screw it: Heisenberg Tea brewing:




My bud area:




13 days into bud(12/12):


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Ahh these are the convos i have when i get drunk, like what if i wasnt born, how did we get here, does space really go on for ever?
> One thing i really wanna do in life is travel. Im going to bali in a couple of months but i wanna go all over the world!


don't ya love it!! I'm getting things ready......busy busy busy  Cheers for keepin the thread alive everyone!


Chipper Pig said:


> Your absolutely right about it being a great hobby, not just in the grow tent. But gardening in general.


yes, i think i may have become another greenthumb. my dad got bit looooong time ago, so it's in the blood 


^Slanty said:


> Looking stellar and going to crop right around the 50 day marker I suggested a couple of weeks back!!!!! A VERY BIG congrats on that harvest my chum!!! I can't wait to show you my outcome in 6 weeks time!  ps. Root structure like never b4, and just wow for uptake!!!! Less than 1/3 nute level including additives so far and just beyond crazy results. This is going to be a harvest for the making and then some! pss. Can't wait to do a swap with you....... I have many "crazy Strains". but your 7 weeks skunk/X is a keeper for sure! Hope you get a few seeds off that bitch at some point! Peace... ^Slanty


You guessed right  really happy with my results considering the small veg time, she got waaaay bigger than i first thought, i seen in another jack x skunk thread someone said watch out for the stretch in flower.....i would say triples in size more like it! if i could of raised my light 2 inches for these last 2 weeks i think the middle cola tips would of been ok, however even though they are bleached from the light, the tips are extremely sticky with resin, and stink to high hell! i'm getting very keen



^Slanty said:


> I posted pics of my current grow in MO's grow page, as I can't do this shit in multiple pages now that I cannot link stuff properly on RIU. Fuck, this site needs to fix its shit in a hurry IMO!


i'll be swingin by that way eventually! got a bit on atm


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 28, 2012)

So what you running next grow flo? Jack again? Haha yeah im that keen


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> So what you running next grow flo? Jack again? Haha yeah im that keen


yeah mate  had 2 babies growing this whole time, nearly forgot bout them, but they are booming  huge amounts of roots on both, now just gotta pick a favourite. a new clone may be in by tomorrow sometime  damn i'm quick  76 days and she's almost over.... trimming has taken 8 hours soo far maybe another 4-5. SHE'S BIG. snapped a pic of 1 cola weighing in at 91 grams trimmed!!! nearly a record for me. Yes i have the pic to back that up ........but i'm busy, so you'll just have to wait. I'll be up aaaaaaall night


----------



## curly604 (Jun 29, 2012)

goood luck with the trimming there flowa! some great work man , i think the top cola on my huge blueberry girl weighed in at just over 100g's and all your colas look like top colas! your in for a good pull , fuck i love big colas i wanna sleep in a huge pile of them .... MMMMMMM COLAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2012)

curly604 said:


> goood luck with the trimming there flowa! some great work man , i think the top cola on my huge blueberry girl weighed in at just over 100g's and all your colas look like top colas! your in for a good pull , fuck i love big colas i wanna sleep in a huge pile of them .... MMMMMMM COLAAAAASSSSSS


DONE  ABOUT 14 HOURS LATER!!!!! all night long. i am fucked.

These first couple of pics are of one of the biggest Colas, little bit of foxtailing at the tips, but WOW, CHECK HER COLOURS OUT!! and her smell is just insane!!! I never would of thought i'd need fresh air breaks from this grow! but she stinks REALLY REALLY BAD  over the last few days i've noticed some purpling of some tips, very deep dark purple, and some shades of pink here and there. 

I'm very happy with this grow, I'm almost positive i have a lb here, maybe more, i counted around 26 large colas averaging 70-100 grams each, enjoy, sorry for the sort of blury pics! i'm buggered.......... i really am. i will crash very shortly when this all hits me, and when i work up the courage to smoke some bubble





















































[/IMG]


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 29, 2012)

*like!!!!*


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, 14 hours. I know what that's like. Are you alright?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> *like!!!!*


I'm glad you like  the ending was a HUGE effort.....it was like a never ending tent of colas i was looking for small stuff to trim and there wasn't really any, no popcorn at all, nothing smaller than a thumb! i can't wait to try it, the density is a mystery at this point, it feels really really heavy, straight after snipping the buds would wilt in my hand, most snapped, became a real pain in the ass, but to have flowers this size i'm Stoked!!! Pretty much 3/4 strength nutes, half strength PGR's, and i knocked all the nitrogen additives out of the flowering regime. I think it helped, she sucked the life out of her leaves, to the point of them turning pink and red!!!!  never have i had that before. looks preeeeeeety, so says my mrs. but she doesn't like the smell at the moment. she refused to go in the room while i was trimming, it was too much for her hippie senses. Very difficult to contain the smell while i trimmed. Twas like a stinky Gas


lordjin said:


> Wow, 14 hours. I know what that's like. Are you alright?


 Thanx for the consideration Jin, i am FUCKED. soo tired, just wearing my brain out now, trying to tire myself i couldn't sleep , couldn't even think of it until it was all done, and hanging in the tent...the lighthood was a bitch to remove, ofcourse due to my stoner thoughts while adapting it to my roof setup with copper wire and yo'yos. So glad 90% is done. now i just gotta chop the largest colas down to smaller size, they won't dry being that big! I was soooo worried of mould when i harvested, the resin looked like mould, but upon closer examination everything is fine, very dense accumulation of resin, on some tips you cannot see bud, just a bubble glass layer.

I need sleep. Damn tent is 80% humidity. gotta chop them colas down


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2012)

I must spread the rep before I can give any more to FlowaMasta...

*LIKE HELL I DO - 
*

_REPUTATION!!!!!!!
__
Your __a __RockNRolla__!__!__!

_


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL  you're awesome Mo!! cheers. still got more to do.......my fingers keep crampin up!! these colas are stupidly big, but look super potent aswell, i was NOT expecting results like this! they always look smaller in the tent, then you get them out.....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2012)

> they always look smaller in the tent, then you get them out.....


That's what she said!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 29, 2012)

I am still going with 620 gram dry. Bloody nice work there Flowa


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats on your harvest Flow, very nice work, damn that was fast too!!! Wish I had a clipping of that to pollinate!

Peace and Enjoy bro!

FM


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> I am still going with 620 gram dry. Bloody nice work there Flowa


ha thanx chipper! 620 grams that would be close to what i got my very first run with 4.5 weeks vegging... I lollypopped a crazy amount with this girl  i only wanted quality heads so i hope to get close to the lb, but after trimming (and 14 hours is alot of trimming for 1 plant!!!) it may be over , i definitely had more large top colas  bloody HUGE



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Congrats on your harvest Flow, very nice work, damn that was fast too!!! Wish I had a clipping of that to pollinate!
> 
> Peace and Enjoy bro!
> 
> FM


Thanx F.M always good to see you bout, it was quick wasn't it, reminds me of how long i been scratching my ass thinkin bout going back to work sometime.....hehe
I would love to share a clipping with you! You have awesome skills


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

couple of pics coming soon  soooo hammered!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

couple of full crop shots


----------



## noob78 (Jun 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> couple of full crop shots


Damn those look massive great job flow


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Damn those look massive great job flow


yeah  she's got some big stuff on her this round! all top quality, whatever i did i'll try to do it again!


----------



## Downinit (Jun 30, 2012)

Amazing!!!!! I'm trying scrog now and I have 5 tops through the screen!! I was excited untiiilllll I saw yours... Lol! Awesome awesome job flowamasta!! Or I should say Mr. Flowamasta!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Amazing!!!!! I'm trying scrog now and I have 5 tops through the screen!! I was excited untiiilllll I saw yours... Lol! Awesome awesome job flowamasta!! Or I should say Mr. Flowamasta!!!


Feel free to have a good hard read  why not give the ol' 100% perlite method a go.....info is all at beginnig of thread, enjoy, thanx for being here Downinit


----------



## shrigpiece (Jun 30, 2012)

looking nice pard!


----------



## Downinit (Jun 30, 2012)

My pleasure!! I'm still new to the whole thing, I'm still learning soil but so far so good!! I will try 100% perlite one day after I get a better set up.. I'm still using T5...  Need to step my game up..


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> looking nice pard!


ey Shrig  bout time  enjoy! trying to keep the house warm!!!
cheers for poppin by


Downinit said:


> My pleasure!! I'm still new to the whole thing, I'm still learning soil but so far so good!! I will try 100% perlite one day after I get a better set up.. I'm still using T5...  Need to step my game up..


It's all in the setup  My system is reasonably cheap overall i have a few fidly bits and pieces that i have suited to myself...Lights, ballasts and all is getting cheaper these days, much more affordable. Electricity bill is not that much worse maybe another 30% on top of standard bill. If you want to know anything about this setup just ask, i got nothing to do for a few days now


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

Sample nearly dry enough for a taste.....that little early nug that i snipped off the back of the plant that wasn't getting any light. still frosty, just didn't fill out like the rest of the plant! Not much bottoms on this plant really, i did alot of lower pruning early on to encourage the Flower growth up top. I think it worked, yield numbers will give me a fair answer. If i get anything over 1 lb i did a good thing, If i get under something along the way i did hindered yield, but wait and see i guess! The trunk looks like a pound plant! got a nice shot of the roots for you porn guys you can clearly see how vigourous my system is, filling my entire 60 litre pot, and exploding in the return bucket! 

enjoy.........more to come.....


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 30, 2012)

God damn I'm a sucker for root porn. Says damn near as much about a grower as the buds themselves.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> God damn I'm a sucker for root porn. Says damn near as much about a grower as the buds themselves.


Haha love it  i love the roots aswell, and you know what? every grow i've done they have all been nearly identical, this one travelled a fair way down the return line but never enough to block the 19mm hose. I must say, they look pretty darn healthy! and they seem to grow so well down in the return buckets 'groove' there must be a small amount of water that sits there between feeds but i never get a root issue that's for sure, some people would say naaaah that's gotta be bad......proof is in the pudding


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2012)

a closer inspection reveals...........More Resin!!!


----------



## dubalchemist (Jul 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> DONE  ABOUT 14 HOURS LATER!!!!! all night long. i am fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some straight hash tips! buds look amazing flowamasta, project next week is to make a similar hempy beyond convinced with the results you get everytime


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 1, 2012)

Awesome flo  was a great journey from start to finish, amazing work mate!!

So what you running next grow? jack again? or something different


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2012)

dubalchemist said:


> Some straight hash tips! buds look amazing flowamasta, project next week is to make a similar hempy beyond convinced with the results you get everytime


Thanx man, very kind  I do love the look of those mutant tips on these few colas, only the largest, being they were directly under the HPS. I don't think there is anything wrong with them actually ey even though they are pure white from the light bleaching, they actually have a very dense coverage of healthy resin , including clear trichs! mostly cloudy - weird huh?! She popped out some amazing colours in the last week of flowering, those pinks are incredible in real daylight, some tips are actually deep deep pinkish purple....and doing a small manicure on the inside of 1 juicy cola i noticed how sticky she really is, snipping where the sugar leaf stem meets the actual bud stem, after snipping with the scissors i goto peel the leaf away from the bud and it makes that tacky sticky sound almost like sticky tape being pulled from something 

thanx for re-posting that pic, those bits smell sooo bad and soooo fruity at the same time!!

good to hear you want to go a similar method, in what way similar? perlite? bucketwize?

see you round mate


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 2, 2012)

Herro? ^^^


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jul 2, 2012)

_sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
honestly flow!
can u just stop showing off now.......... 
grow a skinny little stick weed please! yeah
Thai stick only for u - from now on......................._


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 2, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Awesome flo  was a great journey from start to finish, amazing work mate!!
> 
> So what you running next grow? jack again? or something different


sorry Gorbzzz! been busy as, trying to get the room ready  changing my light setup slightly, just need some tools and i'll be good to go.
and yes, Jack x had some babies.......and they been playing with their roots in a bed of perlite as we speak.



MISSPHOEBE said:


> _sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> honestly flow!
> can u just stop showing off now..........
> grow a skinny little stick weed please! yeah
> Thai stick only for u - from now on......................._


Lol  i think i'm seeing a show myself  i look at these pics and see them as someone else's grow, how weird i that!? maybe i have a split personality that i'm not aware of....
give me some thai stick anyday.......i'll turn it into a _*Thai *__*BUDDHA  
Flo's even going digital next round*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Flo, really nice grow mate 
do you reckon the uvb light helped with trich production? Those buds looks sooooo frosty!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 3, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flo, really nice grow mate
> do you reckon the uvb light helped with trich production? Those buds looks sooooo frosty!!


eastcoastmo?? i'm confused in your name?! guess your a noobie.....welcome to my thread mate!

yes i KNOW the UVB helped with trich production, on mainly 3 large colas that were closest which was my main goal anyway, clearly at the tips of the colas, the trichs are extremely densely packed almost to the point of not being able to see any bud at all. I have kept these 3 colas only intact and whole, so i know which they are, once they are dry maybe some comparing shots will be in order...at the moment with everything drying i'm very meticulous and try not to disturb ANYTHING while it dries, i don't like to bump, smudge or handle the buds it may cause early degradation of the trichs, which i have seen before if you rub or squish them. they are in perfect temp/climate drying very slowly. 
I was going to plant my new jack tonight but i forgot to buy a couple of things!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey mate, yeah i'm new to the board and the name is more to do with a moustache than my name lol. I live on east coast of Oz but slightly inland. Cheers for the welcome 
Thanks for the detailed reply too, can't wait to see the pics of the trichs. I'm playing with the idea of getting a uvb light myself. My seeds have only just popped though so its a while off! You seem to more than know what you're doin too, its great to watch!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 3, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey mate, yeah i'm new to the board and the name is more to do with a moustache than my name lol. I live on east coast of Oz but slightly inland. Cheers for the welcome
> Thanks for the detailed reply too, can't wait to see the pics of the trichs. I'm playing with the idea of getting a uvb light myself. My seeds have only just popped though so its a while off! You seem to more than know what you're doin too, its great to watch!


much appreciated!

off to clean a certain flower pot  

a few half dry bud pics for you guys

















































those couple were the light bleached pair under the HPS!, gorgeous. and mine!!!


----------



## swampwater (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey FM, congrats on another monster. My question is about the Cyco nutes. I put together my first hydro set up as an experiment following your set up. I have been using General Hydroponics nutes with good results, but as a result of my inquires about Cyco at my local grow shop the owner has given me a complete Cyco starter kit less two weeks of veg nutes. He had complaints that the product slimed his system two weeks in a row. He runs an under current system. Have you experienced this? Is that why you flush every week? I am considering changing to the Cyco products, any input you could give is greatly appreciated.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 4, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Hey FM, congrats on another monster. My question is about the Cyco nutes. I put together my first hydro set up as an experiment following your set up. I have been using General Hydroponics nutes with good results, but as a result of my inquires about Cyco at my local grow shop the owner has given me a complete Cyco starter kit less two weeks of veg nutes. He had complaints that the product slimed his system two weeks in a row. He runs an under current system. Have you experienced this? Is that why you flush every week? I am considering changing to the Cyco products, any input you could give is greatly appreciated.


I'll start with Thanx man!!
I believe the Zyme is the culprit for the slimyness, and it's not necessary either. especially if already using base nute (grow/bloom) I think zyzme is more suited for run to waste or soil type mediums...perhaps coco as well. They also say it okay to use , the slimy stuff only comes around towards the end of the week, but it's not something that i like the feel of cleaning out each week. I have had 100% better results eliminating Zyme, and sticking with the base and maybe B1 boost and silica as additives to help cell structure and extra leaf health. I'm no expert, but reading what certain things do what i have worked out my own little feeding schedule now, and try to read the plant. Go for cyco man, give it a try, you may be quite impressed, the reason i think some people have issues, maybe cyco has changed a few ingredients around slightly i dont know, but it seems some don't like to mix. Silica is one that i noticed actually formed semi-solids if you had added all other addidtives and left the silica till last....so i mix that in first, give it a good stir, and then can follow through with my base, and whatever additive. 
I believe in flushing every week, it keeps it clean, fresh and you know the plant always has a good amount of fresh food to uptake. I notice a difference, some don't....but i never ever have bad tasting erb, if it's sparkling with heaps of resin, it usually tastes good.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 4, 2012)

* GET READYYYYYY......**&#8203;FIGHT!!!!!!*


----------



## swampwater (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I plan to give it a try. The results you are getting are fantastic and the stuff was free so what the hell why not!


----------



## Supa smoka (Jul 4, 2012)

OOh yeah flowie ... Thats just glistening .... Yumo .. good work there buddy


----------



## curly604 (Jul 4, 2012)

flowa you sly dog you those half dry buds are making me drool and before i can even wipe my face BOOOOM! a new little girl in your tent  shes perrrrty ...... k straight up next run is a scrog for me! gonna follow your method and use the blueberry strain i grew on my last run , im saying this now so if i start my next grow and its not a scrog you can yell at me and remind me that one plant seems to be the way to go .... just eliminates sooooo much hassle not to mention risk only get busted with 1 plant gonna be alot better than getting busted with 100 even if they were small.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 4, 2012)

wasting no time flo!  bloody awesome

bit of clay on the top this time?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 4, 2012)

Supa smoka said:


> OOh yeah flowie ... Thats just glistening .... Yumo .. good work there buddy


Lol  hell yeah supa!, on a roll now



curly604 said:


> flowa you sly dog you those half dry buds are making me drool and before i can even wipe my face BOOOOM! a new little girl in your tent  shes perrrrty ...... k straight up next run is a scrog for me! gonna follow your method and use the blueberry strain i grew on my last run , im saying this now so if i start my next grow and its not a scrog you can yell at me and remind me that one plant seems to be the way to go .... just eliminates sooooo much hassle not to mention risk only get busted with 1 plant gonna be alot better than getting busted with 100 even if they were small.


OOOOhhh yeah  sounds great!, nice plan curly, and i'm sure you won't forget! just remember if you had a double tent like this you could have 2! and you could pull 3lb every 3 months  or if you have the time grow 1 big girl and stretch her right out to the side of a bigger tent, it's possible don't you worry about that, and i'm sure you won't forget, such an easy system to play with and anything that makes it less work and more fun is a bonus!! I totally agree that 1 plant is less hassle, and still VERY manageable. I don't know about you guys but the pics on the pc make it look kinda small, up close she's a BIG plant.....well was hehe.

oh yeah....and i'm sure you won't forget .
i'm sure you won't forget .



Gorbzzz said:


> wasting no time flo!  bloody awesome
> 
> bit of clay on the top this time?


I couldn't help myself Gorbzzz, had 2 little girls sitting there , only drying up in the perlite, i was soo surprised that they were alive actually , i have been sort of caring for them, making sure they have water every few days, i got 2 little holes in the foam that allow me to water them and 'flush' kinda so i had really nice healthy white roots, one being a bit taller and had heeeaps more roots, so i chose that as the stems were still short, and heaps of nodes to branch out with. The other had some very uneven stems, and kinda looks less suitable for what i wanted. i still have it if i happen to be less stoned some time and remember to take a pic i will, i might setup a tiny little mini recirc system and keep her alive while i do my other girl, that way i might be able get a little clone tent happening. Anything could happen then!

oh the clay on top. my feed line is a bit thicker rubber, and weighed a bit more, it would of pulled my feed-ring out of the perlite, so the clay is just there was stability. Looks kinda cool though, serves 0 purpose really hydroton/perlite will act as the same thing. I actually have about 6-7 inches of hydroton on the bottom cause i didn't have enough perlite, but it will be fine.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 4, 2012)

I just made some fresh frozen bubble resin with jack x skunks trim 

I'm gettin better!, i need some iso to clean the bags properly first i think, but you know what ? i'm so baked i'm really not fussed. next time, but i'm really happy, this is 73 micron hash, and smells bbeeeeeeeeautiful!, super sticky already, should dry nicely.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

more pics!!! the bubble is drying fast!! only a small amount, maybe 2 grams of full melt another 5-6 grams of other tasty but not full melt.


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Flo, 

I'm Mr. Peoples, nice to meet you. 

Oh - your a crazy fucking genius +rep


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> Hi Flo,
> 
> I'm Mr. Peoples, nice to meet you.
> 
> Oh - your a crazy fucking genius +rep


nice to meet you also peoples 

lol glad you enjoy my visual journal


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks yummy! So does my current grow!(Day 20)


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice to meet you also peoples
> 
> lol glad you enjoy my visual journal


Hey, hey. I'm your number one fan, remember?

That new batch looks like straight-up candy, yo.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Looks yummy! So does my current grow!(Day 20)


Where? Pictures!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Looks yummy! So does my current grow!(Day 20)


yeah.... well  pic !! can't wait these days, nearly christmas and all hehe


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 5, 2012)

Stupid RIU is still broken for me. Will UL some later to the bucket or something and link them! Got me some tree trunks!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Stupid RIU is still broken for me. Will UL some later to the bucket or something and link them! Got me some tree trunks!


good to hear! can't wait to see them!  don't show me up now hehe


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 5, 2012)

OK... here we go folks:


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good to hear! can't wait to see them!  don't show me up now hehe


Well now, I wouldn't want to do that now! I just want to "compare" and have some fun! 

I am utterly amazed at the low ppm's in this Undercurrent system though! That is day 20 and have not gone above 550ppm!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

looking great slanty!! if that was me i'd bump the food up, but you know me  crowded jungle bigtime! startin to get some nice sugar!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jul 6, 2012)

woah thats quite the forest! well done slanty! 

hows life these days flowa?!?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for rep FM. I know... it was a huge setback with the root issues, but new experiences and learning to do with the new system I am running. Got it dialed in now and it is time to watch some craziness! 

Looks like my good old g13xhaze is going to outshine most of them once again, but the new BC Roadkill strain I am running is looking very promising.(pic 2 & 6) It was much smaller than the rest due to me killing a couple when I went on vacation by accident, but it has one of the biggest stalks and is short and compact and getting covered in trichs. I can't wait to run this next round from the start! I have 2 clones of it right now vegging, and the fan leaves are much larger than my hands at ~ 1 foot tall!


----------



## Downinit (Jul 6, 2012)

Is it even possible to get stalks that big from soil??


----------



## Downinit (Jul 6, 2012)

Flowamasta what are ur thoughts on my lighting situation?? 4ft x 30" grow space. Just have to sour D's. Currently only two 2ft t5's 4 bulbs each. Considering 240w blackstar Led. Found one used for around $230.. Or hydro farm 420w HPS with sun tube reflector for around $135. Will still need a 6" inline fan though.. Any thoughts or guidance would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn flow that hash looks oh so blonde! Very nice work bro, are you running the same strain again???


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, Day 21! Officially 3 weeks! 










G13xHaze that is going to grow some monster buds!!!










And a closeup.....






The few burnt spots are due to a big oops a couple of weeks back when I was checking out my roots. Lifted the lid a wee bit too much right into my light!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 6, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> woah thats quite the forest! well done slanty!
> 
> hows life these days flowa?!?


life is just great Monster!! i hope you're doin great yourself!! smiles all round 



^Slanty said:


> Thanks for rep FM. I know... it was a huge setback with the root issues, but new experiences and learning to do with the new system I am running. Got it dialed in now and it is time to watch some craziness!
> 
> Looks like my good old g13xhaze is going to outshine most of them once again, but the new BC Roadkill strain I am running is looking very promising.(pic 2 & 6) It was much smaller than the rest due to me killing a couple when I went on vacation by accident, but it has one of the biggest stalks and is short and compact and getting covered in trichs. I can't wait to run this next round from the start! I have 2 clones of it right now vegging, and the fan leaves are much larger than my hands at ~ 1 foot tall!


your plants are looking great Slanty! gotta watch them roots don't over-grow your house....and then the world!..... war of the worlds lookin shit...crazy!
gotta love big fan leaves!



Downinit said:


> Flowamasta what are ur thoughts on my lighting situation?? 4ft x 30" grow space. Just have to sour D's. Currently only two 2ft t5's 4 bulbs each. Considering 240w blackstar Led. Found one used for around $230.. Or hydro farm 420w HPS with sun tube reflector for around $135. Will still need a 6" inline fan though.. Any thoughts or guidance would be greatly appreciated!!


out of those 2 choices i would easily consider the HPS. = Value  The LED will not compare, the tech is still not par with HPS yet. get the extra 6 inch fan (good one) money well spent. especially for that small grow area. Good reflective material will make use of the HPS.
If going the HPS route, does this have a built in ballast? or do you already own one....?



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn flow that hash looks oh so blonde! Very nice work bro, are you running the same strain again???


Thanx F.M!! yeah man i been non-stop smoking that shit! vaping, blaziin in the pipe, on top of bowls, in the cracky.....nah jk. good shit man, lovin it! even some of the bits in the full melt you'd think that might not melt, and BAAAAM! instantly bubbles, some of this has almost gone an almost clearish in colour! i've had some biiiig bubbles happening!! i've got 1.5 lb of dry fresh trim from a mate, and its all good trim, but already dried  so i don't think i'll try bubble method, last time i did it with dry i was careful but it still didn't go full melt....i may get some dry ice later today.....clean the bedroom mirror up and give that a run 



^Slanty said:


> Well, Day 21! Officially 3 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiiice!!!! taking over the world with the roots slanty!! next time i think you better use a swimming pool


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 6, 2012)

I just can't wait to see what the final results are going to be up top with a root structure like that!  I was a bit worried because I have always used 3" net pots and was concerned about stability. Well, that is no longer an issue, because the root structure weighs as much or more than the rest of the plant!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

I would really like a step by step on how you made your THC CRACK!!! That shit is off the hook! I have done the Dry Ice and it works good, very easy


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I would really like a step by step on how you made your THC CRACK!!! That shit is off the hook! I have done the Dry Ice and it works good, very easy


He is somewhat of a THC magician! That oil he makes looks pretty killer as well. I will have to give it a go sometime for sure!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I would really like a step by step on how you made your THC CRACK!!! That shit is off the hook! I have done the Dry Ice and it works good, very easy


my attempts at dry ice were really great also, good quality hash, even with the purest i still couldn't get even a near melting quality, but still nice and easy on the lungs...that clean bubble is the first time i've had it like that! i was just relly careful eith every process that i did, when i trimmed my plant i got rid of large fans, snipped off the tips of sugar laden leaves to only expose the resinous section, and separated my leaves that way so i was only left with crystally resinous tips and leaves. After trimming i let the pile sit for a few hours long enough for it to wilt and become soft, the i bagged it and froze it. When i did the ice/water extraction, i used a very narrow end spoon so it would mix with little aggitation, just basically bump the trichs and ice around. i made sure all the water with ice was really REALLY cold (condensation covering the outside of the buckets) then i added more ice, the trim, more ice, then iced water that i had in another bucket sitting getting ice cold. Straight after adding erb and ice, and topping up 3 inches below the top of the buckets, i only had around 1/2 lb of fresh frozen trim, so it wasn't a huge amount.....I mixed for around 5 minutes with the wooden spoon, and even though i thought to myself 'surely that can't be enough, i wasn't vicious with the mixing just mixing clockwise then anti-clockwise nice and slowly, the ice, water and erb had enough room to move about freely without being over-crowded. I let this sit for 30-40 minutes.
This was all done in 1 bucket with only the 220 micron bag. I have a separate bucket that has the in this order being the lowest first, 20, 73, 120 micron bags.
After i presume the trichs have fallen to the bottom of the ice cold buckets i lifted the 220 bag with ice/water/erb quickly out of the water like a sucking action to pull out any remaining trichs that may have been down the bottom. I then straight away pour this liquid gold straight into my bucket with the 3 bags. it goes through quite easily this way, no waiting around or having a mate hold the bags and shaking, this way it can be done gently, and everything is left to settle more gently with less transferring of buckets. when i pull my 120 bag out i don't touch this incase contaminants fall through, *I do not rinse the 120 bag with the 4 bag bubble kit. *
then i'm up to the 73 bag!! my favourite now!! as i pull this bag out it goes quite quickly down to the last litre or so and i can clearly see a greyish colour murkiness building up, as a carefully swirly the bag around, this becomes tricky to hold (if you've seen matt rizes tube vids, my bags cant go over the buckets like that) so i use my other now empty bucket and put the bag in this to empty remaining liquid gold  i fold the edge of the bag over the bucket so the bottom doesn't touch the bottom of the bucket. then i have my spray gun wit ice/water and i slowly swirl the bucket around to let it drain through, i only cleaned this for maybe another 5-10 minutes with the ice/water to make sure any crap falls through and only the goods is left behind. i scrape, collect and pat dry with the drying screen lightly!! then i put it in the freezer for 5 minutes pat dry again with some toilet paper on the outside of the drying screen, pop the hash out onto wax paper and voila! same again with the 20 micron bag, lower grade hash in my opinion, very dark brown pasty in colour, still nice but meh......



^Slanty said:


> He is somewhat of a THC magician! That oil he makes looks pretty killer as well. I will have to give it a go sometime for sure!


legend 

have some more pics!!! my bud is nearly dry, a few small pieces are close, and looking nice and tight


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont even have words for how those pics look! DAMN! Thanks for the write flow, I appreciate it bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 7, 2012)

The nugs looks super dank and those plants look full to the brim. I'm subbing!

So what do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?


What techniques have been the most beneficial to you?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I dont even have words for how those pics look! DAMN! Thanks for the write flow, I appreciate it bro!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


anytime F.M  man that big pile of bubble i smoked, probably shouldn't of smoked all that in 1 sesh lol! i couldn't even walk straight after that! and i rekon i might of caught a fly or 2 with my mouth wide open and eyes half closed half staring at the screen hehe 



Arcturon said:


> The nugs looks super dank and those plants look full to the brim. I'm subbing!
> 
> So what do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?
> 
> ...


I'm no expert!! but here goes my ways.....
Wow! i don't know where to start man! i got sooo many ways to my actual technique  
I would personally say my 100% perlite method is easiest for me, almost foolproof.
The most important thing i would say to keep an eye on would be safety!! (electricity sockets, adapters/batteries, outlets to walls all plugged in properly and away from accidental water leak....) I secure mine with cable ties! also ideal temperature is almost key to a successful grow. Environmental factors play a HUGE role. Nutrients, have good nutes don't skimp and buy cheap shit, there's places for skimping and growing erb is not one of them if it's for good perso stash.
BUT you said important THING, so i'll say THE most important thing would be the plant/s! learn to read them, look out for health signs, and you can't learn without trying things out, especially sometimes for yourself as everyone does things differently.
Beneficial techniques for me would be my UVB lamp for trichome potency/density ie: please read back a few pages, it's all there  
I use a 600 watt minimum for good penetration, and value for electricity usage. I also get really large flowers using this technique with a 600 watt light, as i scrog grow (screen of green....for newbs) and that keeps my canopy at basically 1 main level and 1 secondary level, for support and light spread, as some people forget the HPS lights don't have any good usable light penetration after 28 inches or so. so best to keep them at the optimum (while using air-cooling) within 18-8 inches this ofcourse is determined by how much wattage lights you run, and how big your plants are.
I shall include an update of grow no.5 shortly


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 7, 2012)

*GROW NO.5 VEG DAY 4! 

Top her tomorrow........a bit later than usual, but i'm stoned, and probably too stoned......

















*


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2012)

Dude! That is already a tree! From which part of OZ do these magic plants originate? My next indoor is going to be a FlowaMasta system. I just need to find some of the liner material you put in the top tub.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Dude! That is already a tree! From which part of OZ do these magic plants originate? My next indoor is going to be a FlowaMasta system. I just need to find some of the liner material you put in the top tub.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


lol thanx Mo  she isn't 100% healthy, but a nice start anyhow, she's just starting to get her legs in the ground now, i will top her tonight. The inner material is caller a pot sock.-50 litres.


----------



## bigvito (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey flow, i gota say no matter how many questions you are asked you always answer em completly and polite guys like you and jin are invaluable to newbs like myself, there are just sum answers you cant get from researching and to have guys like you to here to help and be so cool about it. Plus rep once i get to a computer.
Your a cool fuckin dude my aussie brotha! Cant wait to see what yo do with the jack x this time!


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 8, 2012)

Holy shit man talk about root and hash porn,
Gave me a stiffy


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 8, 2012)

bigvito said:


> Hey flow, i gota say no matter how many questions you are asked you always answer em completly and polite guys like you and jin are invaluable to newbs like myself, there are just sum answers you cant get from researching and to have guys like you to here to help and be so cool about it. Plus rep once i get to a computer.
> Your a cool fuckin dude my aussie brotha! Cant wait to see what yo do with the jack x this time!


much too kind mate  and i think you mean valuable  helps what it's all about! glad to know i come in handy



shrigpiece said:


> Holy shit man talk about root and hash porn,
> Gave me a stiffy


gotta love erb mate!! makes the world go round


----------



## bigvito (Jul 8, 2012)

Yea sorry


----------



## bigvito (Jul 8, 2012)

Im germin my first seeds now but i dnt have a computer at the moment but when i do i wana start a journal if i get anywhere near good bud as you do ill be more than happy! ive done alot f research and cant wait to see if it pays off


----------



## bigvito (Jul 8, 2012)

I think i figured out how to rep lol didnt think i could do it from my phone


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 8, 2012)

bigvito said:


> Yea sorry





bigvito said:


> Im germin my first seeds now but i dnt have a computer at the moment but when i do i wana start a journal if i get anywhere near good bud as you do ill be more than happy! ive done alot f research and cant wait to see if it pays off





bigvito said:


> I think i figured out how to rep lol didnt think i could do it from my phone


thanx mate! if you need to add another post straight away, you can hit the edit button and keep it to 1 post  thanx in advance!
the more research the better, there are many great growers on these forums


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 8, 2012)

_*Total weigh in for grow no.4! 628 grams / 1 plant. My 2nd biggest yield yet. 22.4 ounces...no popcorn. 


*_


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jul 8, 2012)

im almost...mad? lol. SUPER jealous. one plant? youre some kind of growing demon. thats fucking nuts.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 8, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> im almost...mad? lol. SUPER jealous. one plant? youre some kind of growing demon. thats fucking nuts.


i feel a bit fuckin nuts! lol, it is quite a fair bit more than i was going for, and to have it all great quality makes me a happy man  she's certainly a good yielder, and so sticky buds pick up buds  the pineapple flavour is JUST there, not over-kill, just a little extra sweetness to it, the erb itself smokes really smooth and quickly, you pack a fat bowl and expect it to cook and cook, but the dense chopped nug burns quick and smooth, tastes great and has a great strong kick to it, that causes a huge cough hit, i'm yet to try my UVB bud, i like to cure that for a while before attempting.


----------



## bigvito (Jul 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx mate! if you need to add another post straight away, you can hit the edit button and keep it to 1 post  thanx in advance!
> the more research the better, there are many great growers on these forums


Sorry bout that new to forums lol


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jul 8, 2012)

sounds just killer man. wish i could join ya! lol. i may just have to pick up a UVB when i resupply...really think it helps eh?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, RIP to my Blueberry. Found sacks on it today.  On a good note, means more room for my G13xHaze to shine!  Hope I can get some cuts from my other BB that I have been neglecting for quite some time. Will find out in a week or two.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 8, 2012)

wow flowa 22 ounces .... thats really something man congrats! im now counting the days till this grow is over so i can get my ass started on a scrog and guess who im gonna be bugging for help .......  haha your a champ man looking forward to following this next grow too cheers buddy.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 8, 2012)

I was 8 grams of my prediction there Flowa. I thought she looked like a bumper crop Your new baby is looking very nice also, you got any new things to try on this one?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 8, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> sounds just killer man. wish i could join ya! lol. i may just have to pick up a UVB when i resupply...really think it helps eh?


Yeah man i really think it helps, once used you will clearly and visually see a difference, and not only that, you will find that you won't want to smoke the UVB all the time. Mine old UVB buds seem to have a much stronger narcotic sleeping effect! i wouldn't use the extra electricity for 12 hours a day if i didn't think it would work! I love the UVB lamp, and the extra dense trichomes look spectacular under the right lighting, once properly cured, i wil get some nice natural lighting pics of the UVB buds, you will see what i mean 



^Slanty said:


> Well, RIP to my Blueberry. Found sacks on it today.  On a good note, means more room for my G13xHaze to shine!  Hope I can get some cuts from my other BB that I have been neglecting for quite some time. Will find out in a week or two.


R.I.P Blueberry  risk of growing from seeds i guess, i couldn't risk my system with 4 weeks of veg and to find sacks during flower, that would be devastating for a large plant  but good luck with the rest! thank fuk you found him early



curly604 said:


> wow flowa 22 ounces .... thats really something man congrats! im now counting the days till this grow is over so i can get my ass started on a scrog and guess who im gonna be bugging for help .......  haha your a champ man looking forward to following this next grow too cheers buddy.


Thanx curly  yeah, overly happy with yield numbers! took a long time to dry in this weather! they were quite chunky, some loose buds here and there, but they look just ace as well. I will be updating the new grow probably less frequently, have another 'busy' side of my life happening and playing 2 ball games. But will be here quite often to pop in and give help where i can  Thanx for being here! 



Chipper Pig said:


> I was 8 grams of my prediction there Flowa. I thought she looked like a bumper crop Your new baby is looking very nice also, you got any new things to try on this one?


no shit ey!!?? wow, she was a big girl  i'll post the new baby soon, she has been topped and in recovery, little bitch is in re-hab, she was goin sky high


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 8, 2012)

Very impressive yield once again flowa. Bravo.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 9, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Very impressive yield once again flowa. Bravo.


Thanx Gas! 

I'm actually on day 5 veg now with grow no. 5.....since i swapped the clones over on day 1 i decided to run the other clone, yeah i think this clone has a better lower structure now for the branch growth that i will need.

So here she is, day 5!!! a cutting from my last grow, she's a flowamasta *virgin* through and through


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I saw that you were wasting no time. That's the way to do things. Lights/tents should never get down time other than for a quick clean imo  

She looks good - definitely very bushy.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 9, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Yeah I saw that you were wasting no time. That's the way to do things. Lights/tents should never get down time other than for a quick clean imo
> 
> She looks good - definitely very bushy.


yeah thanx Gas, i'm surprised she kept growing under the 10 watt flouro for 8 weeks  snipped her in half and voila, could of kept the tip to clone, but i don't need to at this stage. the growroom is yet to properly cleaned as have inspection on thursday and the house still smells skunky, so going to have to do a good air out for a few days lol. Nite  early 1 tonight gotta get up early and do shit apparently.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats on the flawless harvest! You deserved every bit of it cause you put some serious love in growing that plant!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 9, 2012)

Hate to see what he can do when he gets to my age!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Congrats on the flawless harvest! You deserved every bit of it cause you put some serious love in growing that plant!


maaan, much appreciated  Yes i am loving her very much, she has a very strong bite at the moment! hope it chills after a bit after a nice cure, not harsh on the throat but induces a huge coughing fit almost straight away, then within 3 minutes of smoking i'm completely dazed and confused. She leaves a nice minty sugary taste, but not really anything like pineapple at the moment. A really potent smoke though i'll admit and smokes up VERY fast although the nugs have nice density and mass the flame quickly burns through it and gives you a floral taste straight away. mmm so nice 2nd bong.....ahhh yes i found myself staring out the window blankly at the bright clouds, now i can't see the screen......retard smoke beeeautiful. 

Thanx F.M! I'm keeping an eye on your grows you erb fiend you  loving your outdoor scrog! she is going to be the scroggers thread show bigtime!!!


^Slanty said:


> Hate to see what he can do when he gets to my age!


LOL  how old you think i am?! i've nearly hit the 30 mark......getting there


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> LOL  how old you think i am?! i've nearly hit the 30 mark......getting there


Yeah, and I have got you by several years and then some. 

On a plus, that BC Roadkill is looking insane as is that G13xHaze:





Where did that space go that the blueberry was taking up? This is going to be a beast!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 9, 2012)

see if i can catch up 

nice work slanty , more room to breathe


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 10, 2012)

*Quantity & Quality** / 628 grams to be precise 

a few nice little nug shots, showing the inside and outside of a few small nugs....these have not been pressed, touched, handled in any way during the drying process, and if you look closely you can see the trichomes are mostly intact and showing dense population of half amber/ half milky trichs.

This is why i believe manicuring and trimming with care, and drying slowly without any disturbance. Now the trichs and everything has settled i can safely put these into my jar and they will stay good as gold  a nice slow cure is in order for these stinky buds. My place still smells like weed, so i'm struggling to air the place out.....

































*


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 10, 2012)

*WOAH! *Amazing shots flo! would rep if I could!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2012)

Fresh coffee grounds are a great odor killer. You can also bake bread or cookies. Could also get a pet skunk!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 10, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> *WOAH!  *Amazing shots flo! would rep if I could!


Thanx Gorbzzz! i am sooo baked right meow!!



Mohican said:


> Fresh coffee grounds are a great odor killer. You can also bake bread or cookies. Could also get a pet skunk!


i'll bag it all and put the erb in the car for a bit Lol  had a mate over before, and he rekons my erb smells like super skunk?! i honestly thought a more fruity smell, but i'm probably used to it by now


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 10, 2012)

GL with the smell. Maybe purchase some ONA gel I think it is called next time you get a chance. It neutralizes most smells. Well, full system change out tonight. Spent about 2 hours in the room doing various tasks. System should be good until harvest now! That was my 1st change out since the last week of May. Planning on running for another 5+ weeks until harvest now.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 11, 2012)

busy night tonight.......cleaning and cleaning, and airing  let the neighborhood smell my goodliness now


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 11, 2012)

a few UVB bud pics


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 11, 2012)

This is interesting.....well i thought anyway, i did my usual method with shellite with some fat juicy calyxs of the main cola stems, i managed to pluck off around 2 grams worth before i got eyesore....anyway, i went ahead did an extraction of these calyxs, just a tiny amount of shellite, double boiled it for around 5 minutes, filtered, evaporated over a couple of hours, and after cooling in the fridge i managed to scrape about 1/2 a gram of really pure shatter honey oil/hash, as i'm scraping it up with a spoon the heat of scraping is melting some as you can see on the spoon  really nice potent tasty Jack Calyx hash .......yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyy wish i had an ounce of those little calyxs!!! this stuff is rock solid, see through, and very light in colour. Good ol' Jack skunk ey done me proud


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey, man. You're pretty bad-ass.

Your trichs are the only ones that really inspire me to try harder. Excellent job.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, man. You're pretty bad-ass.
> 
> Your trichs are the only ones that really inspire me to try harder. Excellent job.


Thanx Jin'  I'm blown away this time! very nice strain, i gotta admit.....i got the windows open at 6:30 am and its about 8 degrees outside LOL, i gotta make this place smell clean, got the inspection in 4 hours  the smell of this shit is ridiculous, i can't hide it, i triple wrapped my jars and i can still smell the stuff!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2012)

Fucking nutz! Look at all them berries!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

Goodluck today flo


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 11, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Goodluck today flo


you too mate  waitin on the agent now  put all my erb in the car, the crate it's in raaaaaaaaaaaaanks, all the clothes and shit that was in there with it smells just like skunk


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, man. You're pretty bad-ass.
> 
> Your trichs are the only ones that really inspire me to try harder. Excellent job.


Well, FU then and watch what my g13xhaze produces!  But wait! I think my BC Roadkill x DC is going to steal the show as far as trichs go. Production goes to g13xhaze hands down! 3 1/2 weeks and I can't cup the biggest cola already with my hand! 5 1/2 more to go on that baby!































ps. Thanks for the <3 Jin!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta, let us know if you still have a place to call home! Hope all went well today!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 11, 2012)

You wouldn't believe, they cancelled 30 minutes after they were supposed to come, lady sick or something....now i gotta do it all over again, somehow set the window up temporarily. Damn hate putting that plastic up. i might just cover the wall area with boxes....they better come soon, can't have a big plant here when they gonna come and look around!!!!!  fuckem


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning Flowa, Those uvb bud pics look real frosty mate. I just picked up a 30 watt 10.0 uvb light for my next grow, i had a old aquarium light hood hanging around so i thought i would give it a go.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope they do the inspection soon, i want to see another monster plant! What a pain in the arse!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 11, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Morning Flowa, Those uvb bud pics look real frosty mate. I just picked up a 30 watt 10.0 uvb light for my next grow, i had a old aquarium light hood hanging around so i thought i would give it a go.





Chipper Pig said:


> I hope they do the inspection soon, i want to see another monster plant! What a pain in the arse!!


good man!! glad to hear you're gonna give UVB a go  its one of those things, some people will say how do you know if they make a difference?! when you grow them, you will see, the UVB will produce a radius of buds that are exposed, and they look alot different, much more musky floral smell on my grow

yeah i'll work something out with the inspection  they may have suspicions about me perhaps i don't know, every inspection there seems to be an issue. late/early/changed scheduled time.....what can i say.....it's life.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 11, 2012)

That is why I like owning my house.... no hassles, EVER!

ps. All mine as of a couple months ago!! YAY!

pss. Plan to purchase another within a couple years. Only sure investment here in Canada land these days.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you have your uvb running the whole grow or just in flowering?

I am in the same boat as slantly, owning your own home is the way to go. If you can, not always that easy. Been in house for 6 years and only just started growing in the last two, better late than never!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 12, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Do you have your uvb running the whole grow or just in flowering?
> 
> I am in the same boat as slantly, owning your own home is the way to go. If you can, not always that easy. Been in house for 6 years and only just started growing in the last two, better late than never!


yeah, i wish i was that easy to own a house  i know it's a hard Yakka, i have had a unfortunate few things happen which have put me behind a bit....but thats past crap, i'm all about having fun as long as you got a roof over your head, it's an even bigger bonus knowing i pulled off a few nice grows all in the space of 3 months and doing it all in a rental....I'm clean though  and have never had a hydro spill. touch wood.........man am i bent, this stuff gives you the dopey eyes and doesn't allow you to open your eyes in bright sun.....i don't even know what bit i smoked.....

congrats on you guys owning houses  i'm all for that


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 12, 2012)

day 7 veg....... come oooon baby!!!!


----------



## swampwater (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey FM, here are some pics of my hydro experiment following your design. She has been on the Cyco nutes for three days now and it looks like she is going to love them. It could be her age but in the past day she has taken off like crazy I want to credit the nutes though. The Cyco nutes are messing me up, I,m not used to being to see my pump in the res, a very clean product. I am waiting on the slime issue. Although, I am following your recomendation to drop the Zyme. Thanks for the help. I'll let you know how it goes.
This is my copy. the drain is streight down, just a big hole in the bottom.

The clone is the fimmed top of a teen I decapitated just to see what would happen both with the plant and if I could root the big ass clone. Here she is.


here she is in that old scrog frame from my White Magoo. I have come up with a way to add another layer of netting that I'm working on today. 
This is a pic of my next WM under the new scrog I designed. I can pull her out like this and rotate 360 degres. She is in dirt 100% organic this run. I think next I'll try one of her clones in the hydro set up and see how far she will go.


----------



## Downinit (Jul 12, 2012)

Swampwater, are u just vegging under t5's or do u use t5's the whole way through? If u flower under t5 hownisnthe finished product?


----------



## swampwater (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey, I veg with them and I just added one to my blloom area. My plants grow a little slower but I like to veg for up to 8 weeks some times and they are cheep and run cool. The one I added to bloom is a red spectrom and the plants get it for the first two weeks and the last week. After two weeks I move them under a 600 watt HPS. The red T-5 is an experiment to see if I could increase the number of plants in bloom without a whole lot of expense.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 12, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Hey FM, here are some pics of my hydro experiment following your design. She has been on the Cyco nutes for three days now and it looks like she is going to love them. It could be her age but in the past day she has taken off like crazy I want to credit the nutes though. The Cyco nutes are messing me up, I,m not used to being to see my pump in the res, a very clean product. I am waiting on the slime issue. Although, I am following your recomendation to drop the Zyme. Thanks for the help. I'll let you know how it goes.
> This is my copy. the drain is streight down, just a big hole in the bottom.
> 
> The clone is the fimmed top of a teen I decapitated just to see what would happen both with the plant and if I could root the big ass clone. Here she is.
> ...


maaaaan!!! impressive stuff, and i really mean that!! i love the idea that you cloned a fimm top, that is a BRILLIANT IDEA!!!!!!! you are a master. Glad to see you have utilized my setup and incorporated the 100% perlite method. 1 small issue i see is you don't have a lid on your res, come HPS time or in enough light, bacteria will grow and you may end up with mould on top of your perlite....

Great setups mate, love the 360' spin plant 

*but truly mate, the fimm clone.. extremely smart idea, that would be perfect for my setup and save a few days time where i top at the start and would help with a vigorous beginning with no set-backs. Very bushy indeed, and alot easier to train in my opinion, am i right?*


----------



## curly604 (Jul 12, 2012)

what flowa new plant is looking great man , so on my current run it seems im gonna only come out with 1 or 2 females kinda a waste in my big tent with all my light so i might turn that into a seeding project so i can get more seeds and maybe even femmenize them over time we will see . but this brings me to the next thing im gonna bump up my plans to do a scrog .... pretty excited was just wondering if ya had the link for your first grow or the thread you show how you made your setup .... if ya did that if not no worries maybe you could explain it to me a little better exactly how your pretty setup runs  cheers man.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 12, 2012)

curly604 said:


> what flowa new plant is looking great man , so on my current run it seems im gonna only come out with 1 or 2 females kinda a waste in my big tent with all my light so i might turn that into a seeding project so i can get more seeds and maybe even femmenize them over time we will see . but this brings me to the next thing im gonna bump up my plans to do a scrog .... pretty excited was just wondering if ya had the link for your first grow or the thread you show how you made your setup .... if ya did that if not no worries maybe you could explain it to me a little better exactly how your pretty setup runs  cheers man.


i only published the full 3rd and 4th grows as the current grows, everything is pretty much in there for last grow, my link on the bottom will take you somewhere in that thread, goto page one, little jack x will be there 

The last Grow link will take you directly to my 3rd grow ( indica/sativa hybrid ) . Jack no.5 will be a continuation from this.....

I hope there is enough info to help you out, if you need to know anything particular, write a list and i'd be happy to try and answer to the best of my knowledge


----------



## swampwater (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up on the lid, it is not a problem I have several. I will put one on tonight. I can easily run my return through a hose; I put a fitting there just no hose.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i only published the full 3rd and 4th grows as the current grows, everything is pretty much in there for last grow, my link on the bottom will take you somewhere in that thread, goto page one, little jack x will be there
> 
> The last Grow link will take you directly to my 3rd grow ( indica/sativa hybrid ) . Jack no.5 will be a continuation from this.....
> 
> I hope there is enough info to help you out, if you need to know anything particular, write a list and i'd be happy to try and answer to the best of my knowledge


sweet buddy ya in particular im interested in how your garbage can looks on the inside and what is it you have placed in there just a giant pot/netpot filled with perlite? also whats your res look like and how often you pump feed to the plant? cheers man srry for all the questions


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 13, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the lid, it is not a problem I have several. I will put one on tonight. I can easily run my return through a hose; I put a fitting there just no hose.


good man, just being caution, thought id say something, if you have a tap on it even batter  you can fill the pot to flush, very easy and thorough, you know the whole system gets filled and rinsed.



curly604 said:


> sweet buddy ya in particular im interested in how your garbage can looks on the inside and what is it you have placed in there just a giant pot/netpot filled with perlite? also whats your res look like and how often you pump feed to the plant? cheers man srry for all the questions


by garbage can i think you mean inside pot yeah? it has 4 holes in a cross section around 60mm round each, and yes it's kind of like a net pot but the inside pot is solid like the outside, and houses a 'pot sock' 50 litres are the easy size to come by. the pot sock has small holes on the bottom and the whole sock breathes because it's a light fabric, not really very strong, but handy being it's not going to rot roots, it allows the roots to just follow their natural way along the inner walls of the pot and eventually find their way to the bottom. The pot sock is supposed to make for easy disposal, yeah, once i have been able to lift the entire system out by the sock. Once. The rest have been too heavy and will rip/tear so i just tip it out upside down in a big 75cm x 75cm garbage bin, you may or may not have to remove the roots from underneath the inner pot so you can remove from pot.
I usually have 3 inches of hydroton on the bottom and the rest 100% perlite. This time i used maybe 6-7 inches of hydroton as i was low on perlite and had everything else ready to go, and seeing as the hydroton will only act as the base part of the roots system i think it will be fine for stability, and actually be quite the same as perlite. I would prefer 100% perlite soo far.....it doesn't matter imo.
My res is a 41 litre BLACK UV proof plastic tub, it has the outlet and inlet down the bottom which i'll present a photo of. I feed automatically every 2 hours from a 'pin' timer so i can set multiple times during 1 day to turn on for 15 minute cycles each feeding.

this is the inner pot on the outside ....






This is the res/internals next to the tent....and evap cooler/summer....














going up to the pot to a simple 6-8 nipple feed ring.






An a bit of bud porn from last grow  she was a beautiful sight, soo hard to chop them down when they look like that which i'm sure some of you understand....


----------



## DelQ (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey I'm not trying to jack this thread, but does anybody know around what page the UVA light is used and how its intruduced to this grow.. I start looking then all I see his juicy nugs and it side tracts me every time.. from finding the info I need.. and yes another great grow by the FLOW...


----------



## curly604 (Jul 13, 2012)

sweet flowa thanks soooo much for the info man your a true G , couple more questions though  srry bud haha , was wondering what type of nose or maybe feed ring do you have on the feeding end? also what did you use to fasten the hoses into your res some sort of grommet? and last (srry again) did you pickup that inner bucket and sock from a hydro shop? cheers man thanks again


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 13, 2012)

DelQ said:


> Hey I'm not trying to jack this thread, but does anybody know around what page the UVA light is used and how its intruduced to this grow.. I start looking then all I see his juicy nugs and it side tracts me every time.. from finding the info I need.. and yes another great grow by the FLOW...


It's UVB mainly, but yes UVA is available but serves little purpose to plants. I use UVB Lamp all through flowering 12/12  hope that help you mate, thanx for the juicy compliment


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 13, 2012)

curly604 said:


> sweet flowa thanks soooo much for the info man your a true G , couple more questions though  srry bud haha , was wondering what type of nose or maybe feed ring do you have on the feeding end? also what did you use to fasten the hoses into your res some sort of grommet? and last (srry again) did you pickup that inner bucket and sock from a hydro shop? cheers man thanks again


no prob  im so wasted but i'll give it a go 
it's a 8 inch round feed - ring i believe it just has some simple nipples underneath tapped in. I have it submerged to prevent splash on my little new clone.
Yes i have deep rubber grommets both to accommodate the difference in size for the feed line / return line. Inside the grommets i have a small joiner piece for the right size hose and make sure they are long and tight enough so you can have enough room to slide the hose on back and front for the feed, and a large size on the outside for the return hose. Nice and tight. sock from hardware store


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 14, 2012)

Really impressive set up you got going mate, giving me plenty of ideas for next year


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2012)

Is the sock a standard gardening item? I have not found any here yet.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope all is well flow, how are your fruits tasting now???


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 15, 2012)

dont know if this post will work riu is all messed up like dos mode!!!i really wouldn't know where to look!! the place i go is a hardware store/gardening....you don't HAVE to have the sock, you can just as easily drill heaps of small 5mm holes all over the bottom for drainage, maybe smaller depending on perlite granule size


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2012)

Does it have a brand name?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 15, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hope all is well flow, how are your fruits tasting now???


The cure is going really nicely now, and the skunk aroma is now taking hold, the buds have lost their colour and are pretty much fully cured. Very Very fruity smell, not really like pineapple more like sour grapes or apples maybe, I can't use my normal muller to grind my erb, it's just to sticky so been having to sharpen up a good pair of snips each time i want to mull a sesh!!! The erb fluffs up huuuuge really light in texture, but dense in a way, hard to chop bud expands really well, dried to perfection 
Definitely my best smoke yet. 2 bongs absolutely mess your mind 1 makes you slightly tipsy kinda, 3 bongs is sleep med.  I haven't had such a strong psychadhelic buzz from any of my erbs like this before, almost a Hallucinogenic! I actually feel quite dreamy, lazy and stupid all at the same time, and have 0 motivation LOL...What's that? i'm growin another plant? oh thats right.......



Mohican said:


> Does it have a brand name?


Honestly Mo, it's just called Australian made course perlite, search for coarse perlite you should find it at a nursery, i see alot of american growers using perlite also , you shouldn't find it too hard. Don't use Vermiculite much too wet for this application. Ebay has almost everything Mo 

here is a link or 2 for your yank ebay =

perlite----
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perlite-Coarse-4-cubic-foot-bag-/300740720418?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item46058b3722#ht_500wt_1156

pot socks----YOU MAY HAVE TO SOURCE THESE FROM AUSTRALIA, I FOUND THEM NO WHERE ON THE US SITE  CHEAP POSTAGE THOUGH 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/POT-LINER-SOX-SUIT-3-X-50-LITRE-POTS-HYDROPONICS-/120448184906?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item1c0b45724a#ht_933wt_953

AND HERE....
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/POT-LINER-SOX-SUIT-1-X-50-LITRE-POTS-HYDROPONICS-/160840831647?
pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item2572dc529f#ht_1503wt_953

hope that helps


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Does it have a brand name?[
> 
> Type pot sox in to goggle, that will show ya what they look like.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 15, 2012)

it seems as though US doesn't make them, they are a cheap item and can be sourced easily. 50 litre garden pots seem to be the rare type of growing style in USA, in Aus, we have strict laws on how many to grow, so 1 big pot is the go for us that don't want to get caught for cultivating for profit.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

_*No update tonight, sorry peoples, things are looking great though!!, i haven't got any plastic covering the windows so no opening the tent at night! I do however have some awesome concentrate pics!!! first off i have my bubble hash, both from dry frozen and fresh frozen....the lighter colour being the fresh frozen and full melt. The golden hash oil that you see is extracted from my pure Jack x skunk PRIMO buds, completely cured/purged and has completely solidified and is translucent. I had to heat this, stir and when it thickened while stirring i gathered it up and made 1 solid piece  looks nice ey
after taking a couple of pics i remembered it's oil, and the warmth of my hand melted some to my palm, which happened to be a hell of a time getting off! 
Enjoy my Macros, while i enjoy smoking! i wish i could share it around though let me tell you!*_


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

day 11 veg........


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

I really wish I could blaze a bowl of your concentrates! Always flawless looking and dank as fuck!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Fucking Awesome! 

That fine selection of smokables is so impressive  Thank you for sharing your Aussie pardise with us!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I really wish I could blaze a bowl of your concentrates! Always flawless looking and dank as fuck!


lol, i would love to share with you all trust me!, best stuff i've ever made lately, gotta be cause of the last grows quality i rekon, all the hash has been very pure and consistent. So has my hash smoking hehe bye bye bubble  well a couple of bowls left, but that new honey glass is really good if i put 2 screens in the pipe it smokes fine with a layer of dry ice hash....bubbles away for ages, i always find i can't finish the pipe lol gets so hard on the lungs and dribbling on yourself once is enough.
Thanx F.M! glad you like



Mohican said:


> Fucking Awesome!
> 
> That fine selection of smokables is so impressive  Thank you for sharing your Aussie pardise with us!


Same goes for you Mo  i'd say we could round up a few for a good 420 day ey!!
Tis Paradise indeed  a sleepy dreamy smokey paradise.....where it doesn't matter what day it is


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Well, FU then and watch what my g13xhaze produces!  But wait! I think my BC Roadkill x DC is going to steal the show as far as trichs go. Production goes to g13xhaze hands down! 3 1/2 weeks and I can't cup the biggest cola already with my hand! 5 1/2 more to go on that baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on now, Slant. You know how I feel about your trichs. Your nugs are some of the best on RIU, bro.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, I'm so behind on this thread (again).

Would it be too lame to ask what type your new plant is?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 16, 2012)

Clone of his last Skunk X!

And some new pictures of that Cannacopia BC Roadkill X Deep Chunk:











Going to be a frosty bitch!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

correct  i kept 2 girls slowly growing under a 10 watt desk flouro for about 8 weeks! when you can't find one use your own lookin spastic as slanty  nice work


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha honey stuck on hands. Has to be done to get to good shots! Your bubble is looking better every time as well. The new girl is looking pretty healthy mate, are you vegging for same as last time?
A couple of shots of my girls at 7 weeks. Showing no signs of finishing yet. They have turned a little yellow though, this being because i found my waste hose with a fat arse box squashing the it. I didnt know about it intill my pots started over flowing. They were sitting in water logged pots for a week or so. 
I cant get my pics to load up?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Haha honey stuck on hands. Has to be done to get to good shots! Your bubble is looking better every time as well. The new girl is looking pretty healthy mate, are you vegging for same as last time?
> A couple of shots of my girls at 7 weeks. Showing no signs of finishing yet. They have turned a little yellow though, this being because i found my waste hose with a fat arse box squashing the it. I didnt know about it intill my pots started over flowing. They were sitting in water logged pots for a week or so.
> I cant get my pics to load up?


lol on the honey  yes its gotta be done!

sorry to hear on the flooding issue, i have seen that on a few friends grows, get it early you can save them! you trying photobucket?


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 17, 2012)

That roadkillx deep chunk looks fucking amazing frosty ass hell that early.And chipper riu seems to be having a problem a lot of people can't upload pics including me.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know what's happening with my veg t the moment, nothing is set in stone until i hear about an inspection. if they wait till next round then fine, but if they come in the next 3 weeks could be bad, and a waste of electricity, and i'd hate to chop her down, that would indeed be a painful experience. Really not happy about them canceling the inspection, and after they were supposed to come!!?? I need to keep thinking positive and not worry for now, but i can't leave it any later than the start of next week to find out whether shes coming soon or in 3 months.....fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk.. positive positive positive......


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed, hope they hold the inspection off for another 3 months. They have been fucking you around for weeks now


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 17, 2012)

that was an amazing journey I just took thru this thread.. That was an incredible scrog grow you had there.. and some nice hash treats.. Sorry to hear about the inspection problem I cant wait to see the next one..


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Fingers crossed, hope they hold the inspection off for another 3 months. They have been fucking you around for weeks now


they certainly have....life is a challenge especially when you play these kinda games...



reggaerican said:


> that was an amazing journey I just took thru this thread.. That was an incredible scrog grow you had there.. and some nice hash treats.. Sorry to hear about the inspection problem I cant wait to see the next one..


Glad to have you here mate, it's sweet to see new names pop up! 
Glad you enjoy the hash treats i try to display them as food 
The next one is happening for now...stay tuned a bit of suspense for the erbivores 


Thanx Guys much appreciated!


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 17, 2012)

Thats some refined stuff right there pard.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> they certainly have....life is a challenge especially when you play these kinda games...
> 
> 
> Glad to have you here mate, it's sweet to see new names pop up!
> ...


yumm yumm my mouth was wattering.. and the suspence is already killing me. i'll be right here waiting..


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 17, 2012)

just starting 18/6 lighting now, get some streeeeeeeeeeetch ooooooooon


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 17, 2012)

Were you on 24 till now?


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello Flowa, just a couple shots of my plants at week 7 flower.
 
They were sitting in waterlogged pots for a week, hasnt seemed to bother them to much though!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 17, 2012)

sexy looking colas..


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 17, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Were you on 24 till now?


correct  extra energy = more growth, i think it's fine for the first couple of weeks then as soon as i back it off to 18/6 i get instant stretch and she grows really quickly, over the next week she should double atleast...



Chipper Pig said:


> Hello Flowa, just a couple shots of my plants at week 7 flower.
> View attachment 2258789View attachment 2258790View attachment 2258792View attachment 2258793View attachment 2258794
> They were sitting in waterlogged pots for a week, hasnt seemed to bother them to much though!


They look beeeeeautiful!  awesome work man! keep an eye on them you're on the home stretch! lookin fat as rep + ohh! can't rep you again! sweet growin man



reggaerican said:


> sexy looking colas..


indeed they are! there are some sweet growers around


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Flowa, They are getting there slowly but surely! That strain can really take a beating and still get over it. I really need to save some cash and get myself a good camera though, the one i have is many years old. I want to take pics like you, good clear close-ups!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Thanks Flowa, They are getting there slowly but surely! That strain can really take a beating and still get over it. I really need to save some cash and get myself a good camera though, the one i have is many years old. I want to take pics like you, good clear close-ups!


for reals. I feel like such an amature photagrapher next to flowa's pics.. great job on those close ups..


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 17, 2012)

No joke, my photography looks like it has been taken by a kid at pre-school!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 17, 2012)

lol my daughter could make a beter pic with her light brite chipper.. haha j/k


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 18, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> for reals. I feel like such an amature photagrapher next to flowa's pics.. great job on those close ups..





Chipper Pig said:


> No joke, my photography looks like it has been taken by a kid at pre-school!


cameras these days are fukin alien.....not normal if you ask me. they do the impossible and my Samsung wb150f was only $250 6 months ago roughly. They are all amazing given a good brand these days. I was testing the new Nikon 1 down at dick smiths. Wow, only 10.1 mp but super fast image sensor so with flash and fast shutter speed the clarity was incredible...things are moving soo fast these days impossible to keep up!!

but saying this even some basic digital cameras can be great! just muck around with flash and ISO settings. and make sure you use macro mode for closeups! the little flower icon if you didnt know !!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cameras these days are fukin alien.....not normal if you ask me. they do the impossible and my Samsung wb150f was only $250 6 months ago roughly. They are all amazing given a good brand these days. I was testing the new Nikon 1 down at dick smiths. Wow, only 10.1 mp but super fast image sensor so with flash and fast shutter speed the clarity was incredible...things are moving soo fast these days impossible to keep up!!


tell me about it.. my problem is not the lack of a good camera however. In my case im just a dumb ass and cant use the one I have.. LOL technology for ya.
my daughter sure can take some good ass pics with it.. not the one still playing with lightbrite.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 18, 2012)

My old camera is only 5 mp, it is more the fact that i know nothing about cameras. I have never really been interested in photography, intill i jumped on this site and seen all the wonderful clear close up shots of people plants. I might post a journal of my next grow, so a new camera is a must!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

Ow! Look who ain't a spectator no more!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 18, 2012)

good man Jin! slightly different sizes, so both louie? research in order for me 

glad to see, i hope we somewhat encouraged to you


----------



## curly604 (Jul 18, 2012)

hey flowa time for another round of this idiot needs some help  haha i bought myself a ghetto version of your setup because i had trouble finding the right materials and the people at my local home depot are actually retarded and dont know where shit is ever in there stores , so i got myself a 68L tote that fits into a 60L cooler that has a drainage nosle on one side that i plan to use for recurculated water into my res my question for ya is do you just use gravity to feed the water from the bottom of your pot into your res? is that the only way to do it? i dont think ill be able to lift my setup high enogh to have it drain into my res ...... any info is greatly apreaciated cheers man im gonna try to upload a pic but my computer is fucking me around ..... and no luck srry man i know pics help.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good man Jin! slightly different sizes, so both louie? research in order for me
> 
> glad to see, i hope we somewhat encouraged to you


Well seeing you complete a grow between bong hits was a little startling. And yes, the 'gentle nudging' played an important role as well. Good to be growing again with the great Flowamasta.

edit:
Yes, Louie's both. And yeah, odd sizes again. But not as bad as last time (and we know how that went).


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2012)

I am working on a new baby also:

Mozambique Poison:


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hey flowa time for another round of this idiot needs some help  haha i bought myself a ghetto version of your setup because i had trouble finding the right materials and the people at my local home depot are actually retarded and dont know where shit is ever in there stores , so i got myself a 68L tote that fits into a 60L cooler that has a drainage nosle on one side that i plan to use for recurculated water into my res my question for ya is do you just use gravity to feed the water from the bottom of your pot into your res? is that the only way to do it? i dont think ill be able to lift my setup high enogh to have it drain into my res ...... any info is greatly apreaciated cheers man im gonna try to upload a pic but my computer is fucking me around ..... and no luck srry man i know pics help.


good man, but yes the pot has to be above the level of the res otherwise you will drown your roots unless you can feed an unlimited amount of oxygen which i don't think is possible as it has nowhere to go, best to have everything above res level. There is always a way. Mine sits JUST above res top level at maximum fill.
It is a gravity return.



lordjin said:


> Well seeing you complete a grow between bong hits was a little startling. And yes, the 'gentle nudging' played an important role as well. Good to be growing again with the great Flowamasta.
> 
> edit:
> Yes, Louie's both. And yeah, odd sizes again. But not as bad as last time (and we know how that went).


Lol, awesome! glad to hear, was checkin some louie pics out, niiiice! i think you will have a more consistent grow without them fighting each other for food until 1 gives up and just tags along....can't wait to see your babies flourish in your system! eeeeeeeeexcellent 









Mohican said:


> I am working on a new baby also:
> 
> Mozambique Poison:


good man Mo!! now that's the spirit! never stop growing! if there is sun use it to it's fullest !!!  that's a sweet little seedling!! how is she ? 1 month at a guess....


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

day 14 Veg.....and some UVB nug shots...

























she is very green don't worry bout that, i just can't open the tent so i'm literally sticking my arm in and taking a snap without looking..... sorry bout that not putting plastic up again until i know landlord isn't coming by.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow man that UVB really enhanced those trichs hey! So damn frosty! Awwweeesome!


----------



## swampwater (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Flowa, I did it again. The four clones in the third row from left are all FIM tops from a scrog in veg. Time and space are not so much an issue for me like you, hell I don't even bother trying to hide the smell. And, yes they do trane very easy. My first was just six stems with no real trunk on the plant.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks for the info on the res and height sitch flowa ill have to look into it some more ...... on a fucked up note some funny fucked up shit just happened to me i was just sitting on my couch watching south park and i heard some noise from outfront of my house i looked out the window to see and hear a car thief breaking into my neighbors car! so i nabbed up my easy access can of bear spray and ran out there, if my damn motion sensor light didnt give me away i would have got him even better but he saw me and jumped on a bike i chased and got his backend with a pretty good spray ...... not to mention a bit on myself  eyes hurt like a motha fucka and my heart is pumping a mile a minute i need some milk on my face and a hit from the bong this vigilante is done for the night needless to say fuckin goof wont be breaking into cars on my bloack again anytime soon \


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man that UVB really enhanced those trichs hey! So damn frosty! Awwweeesome!


it did man! i will do a comparison shot when i'm not so bent!! and in some nice daylight, the flash pics don't allow the camera to muti-focus on all aspects, so good daylight and i'll get some nice pics, they are clearly and visually different buds. If i had to put a % difference and this would be a guess!! if my normal bud were to be around 15% THC i would say the UVB would be almost 20-25% more coverage of trichs. so maybe 20% thc at a guess.. a noticeable psychoactive buzz from even 1 bong. I don't like to leave lights on around the house (except ol' HID ) so i wouldn't do it if i didn't think they were an attribute.
Good to see you here again! cheers for your post



swampwater said:


> Hey Flowa, I did it again. The four clones in the third row from left are all FIM tops from a scrog in veg. Time and space are not so much an issue for me like you, hell I don't even bother trying to hide the smell. And, yes they do trane very easy. My first was just six stems with no real trunk on the plant.
> View attachment 2260386


insane work man! love it! keep me posted won't you  can't wait to see the roots under there! i'm sure others are going to be just as impressed! most welcome on my thread mate, cheers for being here!



curly604 said:


> thanks for the info on the res and height sitch flowa ill have to look into it some more ...... on a fucked up note some funny fucked up shit just happened to me i was just sitting on my couch watching south park and i heard some noise from outfront of my house i looked out the window to see and hear a car thief breaking into my neighbors car! so i nabbed up my easy access can of bear spray and ran out there, if my damn motion sensor light didnt give me away i would have got him even better but he saw me and jumped on a bike i chased and got his backend with a pretty good spray ...... not to mention a bit on myself  eyes hurt like a motha fucka and my heart is pumping a mile a minute i need some milk on my face and a hit from the bong this vigilante is done for the night needless to say fuckin goof wont be breaking into cars on my bloack again anytime soon \


maaaaaaan what you needed was that bear spray in a super soaker water hun  good thing you are ok!! get a switch on that sensor light  good ears btw.


----------



## swampwater (Jul 19, 2012)

Flowa, here are some pics of the roots. Exactly what I have going on is detailed in my journal (Swampwaters perpetual grow) but I have been experimenting with stem scraping and the nutes I use and when.

View attachment 2260811


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> thanks for the info on the res and height sitch flowa ill have to look into it some more ...... on a fucked up note some funny fucked up shit just happened to me i was just sitting on my couch watching south park and i heard some noise from outfront of my house i looked out the window to see and hear a car thief breaking into my neighbors car! so i nabbed up my easy access can of bear spray and ran out there, if my damn motion sensor light didnt give me away i would have got him even better but he saw me and jumped on a bike i chased and got his backend with a pretty good spray ...... not to mention a bit on myself  eyes hurt like a motha fucka and my heart is pumping a mile a minute i need some milk on my face and a hit from the bong this vigilante is done for the night needless to say fuckin goof wont be breaking into cars on my bloack again anytime soon \[/
> 
> Go get them Curly. What is Bear spray? Some sort of heavy duty pepper spray or something?
> 
> Hey Flowa, the pics of your uvb nugs are great. I have a Moby Dick for my next grow, and the plant guide reccomends to use of a uvb light. Moby Dick is our most psychoactive strain with a concentration of up to 21% THC and the presence of THCV, a substance present in equatorial sativas produced in response to the suns ultraviolet rays; this substance makes the effect of the THC stronger, to the point that the effect can be felt after just 2 or 3 puffs. I cant wait to give to uvb a go!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Flowa, here are some pics of the roots. Exactly what I have going on is detailed in my journal (Swampwaters perpetual grow) but I have been experimenting with stem scraping and the nutes I use and when.
> 
> View attachment 2260811


Absolutely awesome Swampy!! wow, you have increased my knowledge vastly  amazing clone growing. Some people here are really going to appreciate what you have done here. Thanx alot man! keep up the great work! surprising most of us with that setup!



Chipper Pig said:


> curly604 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the info on the res and height sitch flowa ill have to look into it some more ...... on a fucked up note some funny fucked up shit just happened to me i was just sitting on my couch watching south park and i heard some noise from outfront of my house i looked out the window to see and hear a car thief breaking into my neighbors car! so i nabbed up my easy access can of bear spray and ran out there, if my damn motion sensor light didnt give me away i would have got him even better but he saw me and jumped on a bike i chased and got his backend with a pretty good spray ...... not to mention a bit on myself  eyes hurt like a motha fucka and my heart is pumping a mile a minute i need some milk on my face and a hit from the bong this vigilante is done for the night needless to say fuckin goof wont be breaking into cars on my bloack again anytime soon \[/
> ...


----------



## curly604 (Jul 20, 2012)

ya man bear spray is a spray deterant for bears so ya a very very strong pepper spray ..... this shit take you out of commision for an hour or longer if ya get it to the face , best way i explain it is ITS FOR BEARS lol guys lucky i didnt get a good spray at him but he would have been hurtin for sure anyhow


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 21, 2012)

You need to keep in mind that along with an increase in trich numbers the actual THC content of each trich also increases. Actually that's where most of the increase in THC levels takes place - on the basal disc of the resin gland where the UV rays are focused. 

Looks great Flowa!


----------



## eightgage (Jul 21, 2012)

HEY CP, is that dinafem moby dick?? I have been searchN for the psyco for a couple of years now ,along with moby dick ,what else has a PUNCH along these lines?


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 21, 2012)

eightgage said:


> HEY CP, is that dinafem moby dick?? I have been searchN for the psyco for a couple of years now ,along with moby dick ,what else has a PUNCH along these lines?


Hey mate,Ii think moby dick is from greenhouse seeds. I have been given a moby dick, the ultimate and a exodus cheese which were all brought from planet skunk. My mate gave them to me because his grow room is to cold and they have turned a little yellow. Hopefully i can warm them up a little! As for strains that are similar to moby, I am unsure.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey peoples sorry haven't updated for a couple of days...here she is day 17 veg...flushed yesterday, gave cyco XL adjusted PH, new fresh nutes at 75% strength. I don't know what's happening with the house inspection as such. I'll try to keep that on the side of my mind, i will make a ph. call tomorrow.

pic! day 17 veg, sorry for pic quality, plant is doing okay considering the insect attack. i will spray again tomorrow, the spray hasn't affected the health of the leaves thank fuk.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey there Flowa, bugs and real estate agents are about on par with each other! I have my own problems here-SEEDS. Found small seed development on a plant that is at 8 weeks flower. I made a thread in the plant problem section with more detail. What would you do mate, chop or finish?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 22, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Hey there Flowa, bugs and real estate agents are about on par with each other! I have my own problems here-SEEDS. Found small seed development on a plant that is at 8 weeks flower. I made a thread in the plant problem section with more detail. What would you do mate, chop or finish?


if you think she's done enough to harvest i would, a couple of days flush and snip, the seeds will only suck her energy into producing seeds instead of focussing energy to produce resin. This is what i've heard and read, and makes logical sense, she wants to finish.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 22, 2012)

That is what i am thinking. I was angry this morning and already started the flush. I almost shut of the lights to, but i thought i better give it a quick flush. I put it down to being stressed from water logging and the continued use of shooting powder. The packets says only use if plant is sufficiently healthly as it is very hard on them. I just carried on anyway!
View attachment 2264225View attachment 2264227


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 22, 2012)

you'll be fine mate, chop in the next day or so, not a problem. I would agree on the over-feeding of shooting powder, it may have contributed. In my opinion they just needed their small dose of food to finish off and now they are confused.....You will have more good than bad smoke i'm sure


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes i have definitely got doubts about the shooting powder. I used it last grow and it was fine, but after this i think i will give it a miss. The rest of the [email protected] range i am happy with. On a good note i did receive some new strains to grow!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 22, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Yes i have definitely got doubts about the shooting powder. I used it last grow and it was fine, but after this i think i will give it a miss. The rest of the [email protected] range i am happy with. On a good note i did receive some new strains to grow!


What strain CHipper?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 22, 2012)

Those Chipper Pig pictures look pretty damned good to me.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 22, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What strain CHipper?


I am not sure of the strain F.M. I call her the Karrgullen Cross. Me and my mate have had this strain for some time now, and it has never thrown out any seed before. You can't really see the seeds in pics but they are there. It is a dame same and i am still a little pissed. I will give them a quick flush with my blueberry stuff and the leave them in darkness for a while. They will be chopped before the end of the week. Should have my new batch in back under lights by the weekend, The start of my first grow journal!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey flo plants looking good bruv! Just wanted to know what type carbon filter you use and how much it set you back..im thinking a odor sok atm, have no history in them. Never bought a filter before


----------



## heyiownu2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah u can clone that whole part but listen make sure u do it good when u cut that top off


----------



## curly604 (Jul 22, 2012)

Your girl is looking great flowaa moving along quickly eh  , finally found a good proxy server so now I can post pics again via my BB playbook here's a shot of my new setup like a said pretty ghetto haha but I was getting passed off at the world so I settled for what I could get. I got my girl feeding every 3 hours for 30 mins and things look great so far think ill have any issues with this feeding cycle...... My timer only does 30min intervals.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 23, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Hey flo plants looking good bruv! Just wanted to know what type carbon filter you use and how much it set you back..im thinking a odor sok atm, have no history in them. Never bought a filter before


cheers man! I have an inspection now on august 1st!!!  how i'm going to keep the smell down i don't know, that's right on flip time, and she usually pongs bigtime by then!!! Now if Flowamasta pulls this one off, it's 1 for the books that's for sure!
I use a 6 inch inlet, 900mm carbon filter, and i blow-through instead of sucking through and having inside the tent. More efficient airflow in the tent and more room for bud 



heyiownu2 said:


> Yeah u can clone that whole part but listen make sure u do it good when u cut that top off


*ARE YOU LOST......PLEASE EXPLAIN STRANGER
*


curly604 said:


> Your girl is looking great flowaa moving along quickly eh  , finally found a good proxy server so now I can post pics again via my BB playbook here's a shot of my new setup like a said pretty ghetto haha but I was getting passed off at the world so I settled for what I could get. I got my girl feeding every 3 hours for 30 mins and things look great so far think ill have any issues with this feeding cycle...... My timer only does 30min intervals.


lookin sweet curly  keep me posted! 30 minute intervals will be fine as long as they get down time! wear them out otherwise.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 23, 2012)

FlowaMasta's super stealth grow coming up!


----------



## curly604 (Jul 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheers man! I have an inspection now on august 1st!!!  how i'm going to keep the smell down i don't know, that's right on flip time, and she usually pongs bigtime by then!!! Now if Flowamasta pulls this one off, it's 1 for the books that's for sure!I use a 6 inch inlet, 900mm carbon filter, and i blow-through instead of sucking through and having inside the tent. More efficient airflow in the tent and more room for bud *ARE YOU LOST......PLEASE EXPLAIN STRANGER*lookin sweet curly  keep me posted! 30 minute intervals will be fine as long as they get down time! wear them out otherwise.


Sweet man thanks, when you say down time do you mean in between feedings or do you have an extended period of time without feeding like during lights off or something? Also could you give me the run down on when and how many times you top your girl again cheers man thanks


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 23, 2012)

curly604 said:


> Sweet man thanks, when you say down time do you mean in between feedings or do you have an extended period of time without feeding like during lights off or something? Also could you give me the run down on when and how many times you top your girl again cheers man thanks


i meant rest time for the water pumps  otherwise they will also heat up your nutrient too much. Trust me i had that issue when i noticed i left my pump running all night, and the res was warm.
I top my girl once at the start, and again before flowering, i take many clones and fim most tops.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up brotha man, never even thought of the pump getting hot makes sense though. My girl had two branches that were way taller than the others so I cut em both you usually take a few cuts every time ya top right?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 23, 2012)

curly604 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up brotha man, never even thought of the pump getting hot makes sense though. My girl had two branches that were way taller than the others so I cut em both you usually take a few cuts every time ya top right?


yeah i take some backup cuts always. you never know who needs one


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 23, 2012)

Morning Flowa, Took the scissors to her this morning. Only a day and a bit of flush, but thats ok. I have lost interest in this grow now. Took a pic of a big colas near front-
Would of been better with another 1-2 weeks and minus the seeds.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 23, 2012)

We can't win them all  but you got plenty of smoke so all is not lost my friend!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 24, 2012)

No it's not all lost Flowa. They are thickly coated with resin. should still be pretty good.


----------



## KT420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Flowamasta, sorry if I missed this, but what size is youre tent? (That 50L makes it look tiny!) and what size containers would your recommend for 6 plants in a 4x4 tent, 600w HPS? no air or water pump just hand watered once a day?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

KT420 said:


> Flowamasta, sorry if I missed this, but what size is youre tent? (That 50L makes it look tiny!) and what size containers would your recommend for 6 plants in a 4x4 tent, 600w HPS? no air or water pump just hand watered once a day?


1.2 x 1.2 metres by 2m high. Yes the 50L does look small but in person very hard to walk around in the tent. Not alot of room at all. and now the plant is stretching nicely and growing at an ok rate, not my best or fastest growth yet but thats ok, inspection in about 1 week, thankfuk she's not flowering, i'll just mow the lawns and pile it up near the window to mask the smell around the house.
I don't know what to say for size of containers, that really depends on what medium you are using. I don't know much about anything other than perlite. Which hand watering is not recommended. Go the biggest pots you can fit if growing big plants, the bigger the better......why restrict rootgrowth and go step by step into bigger pots? pointless and stressful on plants, no matter how careful. Let them go boonta, and voila.

Day 19 update, gave her a but of a tie down, still deciding weather to put my other air-cooled hood in for flowering, i still have to modify it to suit spread my light better. I don't have much longer now! soon it will be flowering time again. White flies are under control, the spray really helped, and even gave them a nice green sheen.
a couple of nug shots while i was choppin...had to snap this shit was stickin everywhere! perfect cure, splendid aroma, killer smoke 







nuuuuuuuuug


----------



## curly604 (Jul 24, 2012)

Your girl is looking great man , man I hate when my landlord comes into my place its always a fucking headache..... Not that I move anything around as he is usually checking out the furnace or electrical box and my tent is in my room but still its some sketch shot man I live in an apartment of sorts too! But when it's all over I'm just more confident Noone knows what I'm up too  , ill be updating my grow in a bit here my girl is looking good too think I'm at about day six now and no complaints.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 24, 2012)

hey flowa the new lady is looking lovely.. and crap man them nugs are super frosty great job..


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

curly604 said:


> Your girl is looking great man , man I hate when my landlord comes into my place its always a fucking headache..... Not that I move anything around as he is usually checking out the furnace or electrical box and my tent is in my room but still its some sketch shot man I live in an apartment of sorts too! But when it's all over I'm just more confident Noone knows what I'm up too  , ill be updating my grow in a bit here my girl is looking good too think I'm at about day six now and no complaints.


Thanx curly  daaamn landlords grrrrr i smoke so much weed here i can't get the smell out of the house so it's lawn clippings, chopped fruit and incense inspection day lol!
good to hear about your grow man! gotta give life to something right!!?



reggaerican said:


> hey flowa the new lady is looking lovely.. and crap man them nugs are super frosty great job..


ha thanx reggae  she's starting to flourish now so i'm happy! that is just the 1 nug, inside and out  it's all like that......i am soooooooooooooo sick of chopping! it blunts the snips in about 5 seconds. I've actually been sticking chunks of nug in the bowl and blazing that, and she burns sweet as blueberry pie  sooo smoooth, soo tasty! I hate to say it but i kinda look at it and wonder how the fuk i grew it


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking good as always flo! shes growing fast! 

I sware we must have the same realestate haha fucking re-scheduled!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 24, 2012)

ha thanx reggae  she's starting to flourish now so i'm happy! that is just the 1 nug, inside and out  it's all like that......i am soooooooooooooo sick of chopping! it blunts the snips in about 5 seconds. I've actually been sticking chunks of nug in the bowl and blazing that, and she burns sweet as blueberry pie  sooo smoooth, soo tasty! I hate to say it but i kinda look at it and wonder how the fuk i grew it[/QUOTE]

LOL. thats such a good problem having to clean the sizzors that often.. enjoy the smoke I hope to have that same problem in about 10 weeks.. If im lucky that is.
I might have to veg for another 2 weeks befor I flip..
cheers


----------



## jsamuel24 (Jul 24, 2012)

Since I havent posted over here in a while, figured I would show off my new project some and get some feedback from you Flow. Finishing constructing my flower room right now and have my girls finishing their second week of veg right now. GDP on the left, and 2 of the 6 Girl Scout Cookies on the right. I dont see any issues atm, but would like to get your imput as I have come to respect your growing styles and your eye brotha.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Looking good as always flo! shes growing fast!
> 
> I sware we must have the same realestate haha fucking re-scheduled!


LOL, don't tell me you too!!!  my girls going to be pretty darn big in 1 weeks time! thats usually my flip time so i'll be going for maybe another week after depends on her growth next week....going to have some fun with this girl, i know her stretch now and can accomadate for larget taller buds seeing as i had less colas overall last grow. Great yield i just need it a little more manageable with some more breathable high air space. (where all the heat is) so i can keep my canopy nice and low and with some extra lolly-popping during flowering will help me achieve maximum light penetration and room to breathe.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Since I havent posted over here in a while, figured I would show off my new project some and get some feedback from you Flow. Finishing constructing my flower room right now and have my girls finishing their second week of veg right now. GDP on the left, and 2 of the 6 Girl Scout Cookies on the right. I dont see any issues atm, but would like to get your imput as I have come to respect your growing styles and your eye brotha.
> 
> View attachment 2267747View attachment 2267748View attachment 2267749View attachment 2267750


yeah hi mate  things are going great here...

don't need to tell you what to do mate! outstanding health! they are all having the best start they could possibly have


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

[/QUOTE]LOL. thats such a good problem having to clean the sizzors that often.. enjoy the smoke I hope to have that same problem in about 10 weeks.. If im lucky that is.
I might have to veg for another 2 weeks befor I flip..
cheers[/QUOTE]
hey man!! i guess i'm being to picky  sticky is a good thing ofcourse! it does become a task to chop to a nice consistency though....
i'm in your thread right now...i noticed you said at the start 750 watt HPS....?! never hear of these care to elaborate....cheers Reggae


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 24, 2012)

hey man!! i guess i'm being to picky  sticky is a good thing ofcourse! it does become a task to chop to a nice consistency though....
i'm in your thread right now...i noticed you said at the start 750 watt HPS....?! never hear of these care to elaborate....cheers Reggae[/QUOTE]

being picky is what keeps us above the rest with quality.
and yea man those 750watters are thus far incredible.. this is my first run with them so I cant wait to see what they can do in flower..
I happened to come by them after taking to a rep at a grow show.. what I liked about them is they are the same size as the 600w hps and put out almost as much lumens as some of the 1000s on the market.. (GE lucalox psl) they are super efficient cost less to run than 600w so they say. I havnt got my first bill yet so dont quote me on that.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> hey man!! i guess i'm being to picky  sticky is a good thing ofcourse! it does become a task to chop to a nice consistency though....
> i'm in your thread right now...i noticed you said at the start 750 watt HPS....?! never hear of these care to elaborate....cheers Reggae


being picky is what keeps us above the rest with quality.
and yea man those 750watters are thus far incredible.. this is my first run with them so I cant wait to see what they can do in flower..
I happened to come by them after taking to a rep at a grow show.. what I liked about them is they are the same size as the 600w hps and put out almost as much lumens as some of the 1000s on the market.. (GE lucalox psl) they are super efficient cost less to run than 600w so they say. I havnt got my first bill yet so dont quote me on that.[/QUOTE]

thanx man, not sure if 'the reply to quote' function is working.....

cheers for the info on them 750 watters, nice good to see someone trying something different. I don't know how they could cost less but i'm not techie. Remember Lumens is not as important, that has been a gimic for many years. It's the efficiency of well you can project a specific wavelength per watt from recent studies anyway. Lumens is basically the amount of energy converted to heat. 750 watts however sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheers for the info on them 750 watters, nice good to see someone trying something different. I don't know how they could cost less but i'm not techie. Remember Lumens is not important, that has been a gimic for many years. It's the efficiency of well you can project a specific wavelength per watt from recent studies anyway. Lumens is basically the amount of energy converted to heat. 750 watts however sounds absolutely delicious.


nice, thanks for the lesson this is why I love this site i learn something new daily..


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nuuuuuuuuug


That looks like good weed.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That looks like good weed.


LOL!, funny man. It is good weed , i was going to say my best yet but i'm not so sure...i just mulled some of my 3rd grow hehe and it knocked me senseless! Totally different taste and an immediate wallop to the face and eyes...i look very.....very bent this morning. I love opening an older primo jar and popping out a good old crispy perfectly cured nug, mulling it and bringing back those sweeet sweeet aromas...we vaguely forget what they truly smell like until you've mulled that fresh mix and held your nose over the pile and had 3 big deep breaths hehe  and that's after being in the jar for over 6 months .............and then there's my outdoor stuff of the same strain still covered in crystals looking as good as the final cure day...That stuff has been in the jars for over 1 year!!!  and still gets me floating in space and talkin to thin air!! i should do a momento primo nugfest show......good idea  ???


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> LOL!, funny man. It is good weed , i was going to say my best yet but i'm not so sure...i just mulled some of my 3rd grow hehe and it knocked me senseless! Totally different taste and an immediate wallop to the face and eyes...i look very.....very bent this morning. I love opening an older primo jar and popping out a good old crispy perfectly cured nug, mulling it and bringing back those sweeet sweeet aromas...we vaguely forget what they truly smell like until you've mulled that fresh mix and held your nose over the pile and had 3 big deep breaths hehe  and that's after being in the jar for over 6 months .............and then there's my outdoor stuff of the same strain still covered in crystals looking as good as the final cure day...That stuff has been in the jars for over 1 year!!!  and still gets me floating in space and talkin to thin air!! i should do a momento primo nugfest show......good idea  ???


Six months. Crazy. I'm smoking on a three month, and it kicks may arse. But six months... Jeezuz.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> LOL!, funny man. It is good weed , i was going to say my best yet but i'm not so sure...i just mulled some of my 3rd grow hehe and it knocked me senseless! Totally different taste and an immediate wallop to the face and eyes...i look very.....very bent this morning. I love opening an older primo jar and popping out a good old crispy perfectly cured nug, mulling it and bringing back those sweeet sweeet aromas...we vaguely forget what they truly smell like until you've mulled that fresh mix and held your nose over the pile and had 3 big deep breaths hehe  and that's after being in the jar for over 6 months .............and then there's my outdoor stuff of the same strain still covered in crystals looking as good as the final cure day...That stuff has been in the jars for over 1 year!!!  and still gets me floating in space and talkin to thin air!! i should do a momento primo nugfest show......good idea  ???


Your bloody good at teasing all of us mate.  A credit to ya!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Six months. Crazy. I'm smoking on a three month, and it kicks may arse. But six months... Jeezuz.


yeah it's nice to see buds that old, they look very different, lose all colour almost and turn an almost greyish shade, and have not lost any jar appeal or potency!  i'll get some snaps up tomorrow sometime of my old erb that i still have.....gotta love herbs


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 26, 2012)

awesome i would love to have buds last that long lol


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2012)

here we go!! kept everyone waiting long enough!! here's some nug shots for you....from left to right follows = 2nd grow, 3rd grow, 4th grow. and the 2 buds on the right are 2 separate strains of my outdoor grows, 2nd from the last being the exact same cut as bud no.2 (grow 3)


----------



## jsamuel24 (Jul 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> here we go!! kept everyone waiting long enough!! here's some nug shots for you....from left to right follows = 2nd grow, 3rd grow, 4th grow. and the 2 buds on the right are 2 separate strains of my outdoor grows, 2nd from the last being the exact same cut as bud no.2 (grow 3)


They look sooo tastey, just want to grab them off the screen, throw em in the grinder and get lit!

Snoogins


----------



## curly604 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bud porn is looking brilliant flowa..... As always . I too wish I had enough ganja to save samples for that long...... shit always goes missing for some reason ....I blame my bong she's a greedy birch! Haha great work though brotha man can't wait to see the damage I can do with one plant .


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 27, 2012)

hows the pistils on the first nug! looks like fairy floss!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 27, 2012)

curly604 said:


> Bud porn is looking brilliant flowa..... As always . I too wish I had enough ganja to save samples for that long...... shit always goes missing for some reason ....I blame my bong she's a greedy birch! Haha great work though brotha man can't wait to see the damage I can do with one plant .


lol Thanx curly! ha 'samples' from still piles hehe i just grabbed a few for pic reference, the outdoor i still have a couple of ounces left, that was my favourite for quite some time....soo piney and sweet tasting, and knocks you to sleep every time even during the day, pure sleep med that stuff, good ol' sunlight! the first RED nug is my 2nd grow and was a over-fed pgr grow tasted really nice but lacked in potency compared to the rest....but i'm picky! it still floors you if you are use to the usual corner average erb. I still have plenty of 3rd and 4th grow, i have turned alot into hash/oil but keep all my big stuff intact and smoke last.



Gorbzzz said:


> hows the pistils on the first nug! looks like fairy floss!


haha yeah man again that was the 2nd grow, not the best out of my grows. Rock ROCK hard nugs i swear you could chuck these at a wall and they'd leave a dent. Extremely hard to break up and dense to the max, so dense it's actually quite hard to get a finger in and break open, but they are pretty crispy now, being well over 1 year ago so when they do pop open they peel apart nicely and still have HEAPS of aroma....

Nothing has beaten Jack x though......not for me....yet, my first grow was WOW, but i kept that a very deep secret.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 27, 2012)

Flowa you have some superior looking bud porn hey. Even your outdoor looks better than the hydro we get here lol. Keep the pics coming my jaw is almost touching the floor


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 27, 2012)

Damn i wanted to give you some rep but i hhave to share it around


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 27, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa you have some superior looking bud porn hey. Even your outdoor looks better than the hydro we get here lol. Keep the pics coming my jaw is almost touching the floor





eastcoastmo said:


> Damn i wanted to give you some rep but i hhave to share it around


lol Thanx mo man  yeah the outdoor was more spacey and harvested a little earlier than i'd do out bush as the smell got pretty bad but the smoke was incredible! i smoked through all the outdoor quick as, i took it everywhere with me, stank out the trams all the time. I wish i could share my bud around  there would be a big rollitup meetup that's for sure!

here's a few shots of my last outdoor stuff.....super tasty...super stinky 



















a few dry nug shots, and while it they were hangin to dry  These were 3 out of 5 small plants....force flowered late summer....2 got chopped and smoked early ...stinky little girls they were


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning Flowa, I made my first batch of dry ice hash yesterday, and i would have to say it was the easiest treat i have ever made myself.  I just put a few cutting outside, still a bit cold maybe. But if all my self seeded tomatoes are germinating it must be almost time!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 28, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Morning Flowa, I made my first batch of dry ice hash yesterday, and i would have to say it was the easiest treat i have ever made myself.  I just put a few cutting outside, still a bit cold maybe. But if all my self seeded tomatoes are germinating it must be almost time!


nice work chipper  feel free to add a pic or 2 of the hash 

day 23 vegging.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 28, 2012)

Shes looking nice and green now! Spreading out nicely too  haha cant face the fan at the plants hey i have the same problem, will blow them away otherwise


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 28, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Shes looking nice and green now! Spreading out nicely too  haha cant face the fan at the plants hey i have the same problem, will blow them away otherwise


thanx Gorbzzz  she is getting big quick now, i have the fan pointed away as i have a fairly dry climate of 45% humidity at the moment so having it pointed away allows for better transpiration as the leaves aren't fighting to stay moist...less stress on the plant and humidity will stay up just that little bit more. The plant is pretty low, after the inspection the other hood will go in with new reflector inside and mount the HPS more centre. hopefully she won't be too big by then!! i turned the filter off for an hour today and it's not too bad for the first half hour, then she starts to sweat and pong pretty bad....i'll mow some lawns  The usual deal....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol Thanx mo man  yeah the outdoor was more spacey and harvested a little earlier than i'd do out bush as the smell got pretty bad but the smoke was incredible! i smoked through all the outdoor quick as, i took it everywhere with me, stank out the trams all the time. I wish i could share my bud around  there would be a big rollitup meetup that's for sure!
> 
> here's a few shots of my last outdoor stuff.....super tasty...super stinky
> 
> ...


Woah sorry for quoting with pics but shit they are crazy looking nugs! So so impressed and envious  god i hope mine turn out half as good!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 28, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woah sorry for quoting with pics but shit they are crazy looking nugs! So so impressed and envious  god i hope mine turn out half as good!!


all good man! those 3 plants were purely organic compost/perlite mix only food being a simple compost tea each week, and leftover juice for ice/water hash extractions 
I have seen this strain grown indoors by a mate, i haven't been lucky enough to grab this cut in time yet, but it is a 10 week flowering sativa and My outdoor turned out twice as good as my mates indoor if not even 3 times better.... I am truly learning the benefits of less food = better growth....or finding that balance is the key


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 28, 2012)

bit of a timeline to show progress....


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey there Flowa, I tried to get some pics of my hash, but my old camera shit it's self the other day. You have a Samsung wb150f right? If so i seen them at the Good Guys for $197, might go get myself one. I have been reading a book called Marijuana Herbal Cookbook. There are recipes ranging from drinks, main meals, desserts and sauces,gravies and salad dressing. All using leaf flour, flower flour, hashish and butter. I might try making Fire Water. It is 1-2 ounces of trim or bud soaked in your favourite hard liquor for 1-3 days. Strained through a sieve then coffee filters. Have you heard of this?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 28, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Hey there Flowa, I tried to get some pics of my hash, but my old camera shit it's self the other day. You have a Samsung wb150f right? If so i seen them at the Good Guys for $197, might go get myself one. I have been reading a book called Marijuana Herbal Cookbook. There are recipes ranging from drinks, main meals, desserts and sauces,gravies and salad dressing. All using leaf flour, flower flour, hashish and butter. I might try making Fire Water. It is 1-2 ounces of trim or bud soaked in your favourite hard liquor for 1-3 days. Strained through a sieve then coffee filters. Have you heard of this?


yeah man, the samsung wb150f, top notch cam! I have heard of fire water hehe, with vodka is a good one, 80 proof will draw lots of psychoactives out but i haven't been game to try any before i'm not much of a drinker and can't handle the nausea that comes with it so drinking any alcohol is hard for me...too many hard young days hehe


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> all good man! those 3 plants were purely organic compost/perlite mix only food being a simple compost tea each week, and leftover juice for ice/water hash extractions
> I have seen this strain grown indoors by a mate, i haven't been lucky enough to grab this cut in time yet, but it is a 10 week flowering sativa and My outdoor turned out twice as good as my mates indoor if not even 3 times better.... I am truly learning the benefits of less food = better growth....or finding that balance is the key


Thats wicked Flowa, my outdoor one this year will have almost exactly what you used, with any luck she will turn out a beauty


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2012)

A teaser nug shot of Jack x skunk, thought i'd pull a primo out of the UVB batch this morning. Walloped me  That secong bong made my lungs feel soo intense! WOW

Day 24 Veg pics also, spreading her by using a simple technique of light gauge copper wire to bend and hold down the branches to the outer edge of the pot, instead of doing alot of lollypopping this time i love my heads sooooooo much that i'm making more of them  sp spreading all the outside out further, and have all the middle section come out last so my heads/colas will form an even wreath around my light and directly under the bulb will be less exposed due to being soo bright directly under, hopefully this will eliminate my Foxtaily sections that i had from being to close. (not that i had many but lesson learnt) I'm going to run this light without the air-cooled hood as the weather is going to be shit for the next couple of months. My canopy will be very low this round, i will have lots of room to play with light height in addition to my massive _*LST'ying and more topping soon to come *_....She is already over 40 inches wide with well over 40 tops, she will go mental with a topping in a day or so!!!

Current aim - to achieve tighter and smaller but longer buds this round. I had a hard time managing the last crop due to the heads being soo large lots of branches breaking / tangled so i'm topping only the mains and fimming all the rest of the secondaries. this should give me a good even canopy and allow for my secondaries to be level with my colas this time..... hopefully. I could be onto something here. *Lst + topping (twice) + fimming.....take that you biiiiatch!!! bit of S&M never hurt anyone. OR DID IT?? hmmmm

edit: pics coming...issues*


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2012)

in the meantime....a bit of bassnectar....

[video=youtube;91EUV6Ikbm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91EUV6Ikbm4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know which is more sexy??!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2012)

day 24 veg, and a that nug i was talkin bout before....jack x skunk  this one caught my nose today


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jul 29, 2012)

ok i have been busy...but yes i would LOVE to see this! maybe try a pic walkthrough?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> ok i have been busy...but yes i would LOVE to see this! maybe try a pic walkthrough?


ha  not sure what you mean man....you mean the car and chick lol? just google lamborghini babe and got her thought she'd spice the thread a little


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 30, 2012)

Frost anyone?


----------



## swampwater (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Flowa, this one is for you. Fresh from the cloner and already branching. Cloning topped and fimmed cuttings is a quick start.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 30, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Frost anyone?


talk about frost


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

Subd' looking good


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 30, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Frost anyone?


oohh come on slanty! you can do better than that, that's only ridiculously stupidly insane frost  nice work, come out of hiding again ey 



swampwater said:


> Hey Flowa, this one is for you. Fresh from the cloner and already branching. Cloning topped and fimmed cuttings is a quick start.
> View attachment 2275153


love your work swampy! i will be trying this for sure  great thinking this will catch on bigtime....you watch



DrGreener said:


> talk about frost


indeedyio



DrFrankenstien said:


> Subd' looking good


good to have you here man, i will update tonight!, night before inspection! i gotta clone this girl!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 30, 2012)

double posted!!!??? i'll fix that!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> double posted!!!??? i'll fix that!


im never leaving your thread again flo... 
shit lost my train of thought.. ummmm a I was gonna ask you something untill you put that in my face and its snack time... YUMMEEEE!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 30, 2012)

oh yea what are you doing with a nekid picture of my sister..?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 31, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> talk about frost


Woah what the fuck is that strain? Looks like something snowed on your plant lol


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 31, 2012)

day 26 vegging, inspection in the morning and i gotta deal with this massive bitch  i was really hoping she'd be a bit more manageable, but she's well and truly massive. so i will be masking the smell and thats all i can do, no moving this girl now she's just too wide and won't fit anywhere.......on the other hand she's going to be a huuuuuuge flowering beast this time!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 31, 2012)

_*IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THIS......WATCH IT.....YOU SIMPLY MUST. KEN BLOCK AT HIS BEST

<em><strong><font size="6">[video=youtube;_ELs6S8ixE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ELs6S8ixE4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]*_


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> _*IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THIS......WATCH IT.....YOU SIMPLY MUST. KEN BLOCK AT HIS BEST
> 
> <em><strong><font size="6">[video=youtube;_ELs6S8ixE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ELs6S8ixE4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]*_


Wow! That was absolutely epic!


----------



## curly604 (Jul 31, 2012)

Your plant is looking marvelous flowa she really is a beast. Hope the inspection goes well please update so we know the masta is okay . My SCROG is coming along nicely as well I think she was a bit shocked from the transplant at first but now she's kicking into high gear gonna need to get my screen ready soon


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 31, 2012)

curly604 said:


> Your plant is looking marvelous flowa she really is a beast. Hope the inspection goes well please update so we know the masta is okay . My SCROG is coming along nicely as well I think she was a bit shocked from the transplant at first but now she's kicking into high gear gonna need to get my screen ready soon


*Back In Action !!!

Flow is back in the game and crankin bigtime!! had to turn the filter off the moment she pulled in the driveway tested beforehand and she's a smelly bitch i wasn't riskin it, well not that much hehe everything was all setup i just did my magic room transformation and she was clueless  

1.5lb plant coming up people pics shortly, still flushing, setting up fresh nutes and bending some branches she is going to be 1 biiiiiiig biatch! i can no longer get around my plant and nearly the last of LST'ying and will clone and fim tomorrow, have to get organized 
*


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice healthy and beautiful looking plant Flowa  going to be a MASSIVE girl hey lol


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 1, 2012)

Flow, plant is looking awesome as allways. Have to share because I am so excited. finished building my new grow room today so no more flowering under t5's for this man.

Snooch


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi flow, hows it going? Just got back from a long holiday and is getting my growroom back into shape. Gonna do a journal, been a long time. 
Looks like your sticking to your monster methods. Looking good bro.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2012)

Wicked vid too Flowa  that guy is insane lol


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 1, 2012)

your plants grow that fast its unbelievable, Your making us all look bad flo! haha


----------



## 2easy (Aug 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> _*IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THIS......WATCH IT.....YOU SIMPLY MUST. KEN BLOCK AT HIS BEST
> 
> <em><strong><font size="6">[video=youtube;_ELs6S8ixE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ELs6S8ixE4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]*_


to say i enjoyed that video is an understatement. i liked it on so many levels. i love that they shut down half the fucking city for that shit. i love that his little car looks more like an rc than a real car most of the time. i love that there is going to be a bunch of dickhead teens jumping there cars over certain parts of that city after seeing this. i love the control that he has its unreal but more than anything i love that every single time they cut to the camera inside the car ken is wearing a huge bloody grin ear to ear. he frickin loves that shit


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice healthy and beautiful looking plant Flowa  going to be a MASSIVE girl hey lol


Thanx alot east  she is getting big quick now, no stopping her!



jsamuel24 said:


> Flow, plant is looking awesome as allways. Have to share because I am so excited. finished building my new grow room today so no more flowering under t5's for this man.
> 
> Snooch


lol, always great to have you here man!! cheers can't wait to see some pics man! don't be shy now



shrigpiece said:


> Hi flow, hows it going? Just got back from a long holiday and is getting my growroom back into shape. Gonna do a journal, been a long time.
> Looks like your sticking to your monster methods. Looking good bro.


I'm sure you enjoyed your holiday man! well i hope you did! Life is a Holiday  if it isn't make it one  hit me up with a journal link when you get it goin! i rarely see the journal page! but would happily add to my massive list of subs  great to have you here shrig! been a while.
Gotta keep doin the Monsters man i don't even try and 4 weeks they turn into this! good thing i LST'd the hell outta this girl! she stretched very quickly but returned with thick bush rather quickly!!
cheers man! see you round



eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked vid too Flowa  that guy is insane lol


he has multiple vids man, check all his gymkhana 1,2,3,4,5.....insaaaaaaaaaaaane he makes me glad i'm a dude and love cars! fukin siiiiiiiiik



Gorbzzz said:


> your plants grow that fast its unbelievable, Your making us all look bad flo! haha


oohh come on now  the camera just makes it look big  hehe got my floraliscious today, instead of buying another uptake from 'the norm' which is just watered down shiiiiiiit....sorry cyco but it is. it's nice and strong good quality humic acid. I know it works and yes there are others out there, but this IS quality. Expensive...yeah who gives, i want quality erb right?! we all try new things, but i rarely stray from my usual path!

I'm sure your girls are doin great man  i'm waitin for pics, maybe when i hit that 'rollitup' tab i'll see some 



2easy said:


> to say i enjoyed that video is an understatement. i liked it on so many levels. i love that they shut down half the fucking city for that shit. i love that his little car looks more like an rc than a real car most of the time. i love that there is going to be a bunch of dickhead teens jumping there cars over certain parts of that city after seeing this. i love the control that he has its unreal but more than anything i love that every single time they cut to the camera inside the car ken is wearing a huge bloody grin ear to ear. he frickin loves that shit


check his vids out on youtube man! Gymkhana 1,2,3,4,5  he's a living legend.

day 27 Veg

start the pics off with a much needed flush and water with florakleen, she's asleep (droopy & thirsty) then straight into hardcore last week strong grow a+b , Floraliscious, silica, b1 boost, Dr. Repair. Give her what she needs for the long flowering soon ahead! i got tips all over the place, and she's going strong!! i need to get in there and clean the centre out but i will wait a couple more days and find out what branches are going to stray from the light..... This girl has bushed out ridiculously in the middle section! leaving her a few more days might help, i will clone and fim tomorrow, and put the net in a few days time....she's fat....and biiiiig, not 1 cm of trunk...she just goes straight out sidewayz


----------



## bigvito (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats awesome flowa cant wait to see the next monstrosity!
your plants get SO fuckin big in such a short time


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad to hear inspection went well. I will drop by from time to time to check things out. Chasing some new tail and been keeping me really busy. 

On the final stretch for mine now..... 1 or 2 should be ready in about 10-12 days.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

Floralicous Plus - Australian Version - what!?

"We love to grow the day away in the wonderful land of OZ!"


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Floralicous Plus - Australian Version - what!?
> 
> "We love to grow the day away in the wonderful land of OZ!"


Has to do with laws for the country. Every one differs and have different requirements for labeling.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 1, 2012)

You should be called houdini keeping that in the house during an inspection haha, ive been trying to get some photos but i work most of the 12 hours that the lights are on so its a bit tricky  ill get some up asap


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2012)

Very impressive shots Flowa  your baby looks so green and vibrant!

If you dont mind me asking, what is your nute regime for flowering? From start of real flowering to chop chop time?


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Flow, any advice on how to take pics that actually look good when the HPS is on bro?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

I gotta start with 'All you guys ROCK!! awesome company and i wouldn't be doing it without your input '
Thanx all for being here for the show! where it seems that miracles happen 



bigvito said:


> Thats awesome flowa cant wait to see the next monstrosity!
> your plants get SO fuckin big in such a short time


lol  that's awesome itself Vito!! great to see you here! I myself don't know exactly what makes my plants grow soo fast...maybe it's a bit of everything, and don't forget i had a white fly attack and that held me back a few days  but they are good and DEAD 



^Slanty said:


> Glad to hear inspection went well. I will drop by from time to time to check things out. Chasing some new tail and been keeping me really busy.
> 
> On the final stretch for mine now..... 1 or 2 should be ready in about 10-12 days.


Yeah i take the inspection thing pretty easy, i mean if we are here they aren't gonna snoop around too much....BUT we have to be here for my setup otherwise it's just a NO GO. I've been VERY lucky....the next inspection is kind of unknown so i will put the hard word on her that if she thinks she's coming in less than 2 months time i'll get very mad...They can't annoy us soo often and make up their own times at it pleases them, i stated that i simply won't allow ANYONE in my house without me here and that's that. I have too many valuables hehe 



Mohican said:


> Floralicous Plus - Australian Version - what!?
> 
> "We love to grow the day away in the wonderful land of OZ!"


I wasn't aware either?! nice and strong stuff, gotta keept it sealed and stored in the cool, and used within 1 year to be safe.....phhhh 2 years would be fine this shits potent sea kelp hehe it's already off lol 



^Slanty said:


> Has to do with laws for the country. Every one differs and have different requirements for labeling.


stupid laws...stupid postal service grrrrrrrrrrr sorry just had some bad news with the post....fukers keep re-directin shit, gonna chuck a spaz soon i tell ya.....anyway
i don't even know what it is i bought.....



Gorbzzz said:


> You should be called houdini keeping that in the house during an inspection haha, ive been trying to get some photos but i work most of the 12 hours that the lights are on so its a bit tricky  ill get some up asap


lol  i like that ...i get a little nervous, but if i wasn't going to be there i wouldn't have it setup..but yes i still take a massive risk, and i get a free adrenalin rush from knowing 'what's under the covers' and boxes....and sheets haha, it looks like a solid music room by the time i'm done like a little music studio with a sound-proof room, mics, guitars, keyboard, got it all and it ALWAYS looks the same. More of a storage/music/sound room all in one....all the boxes, and sheets actually would help with sound deadening lol, i could almost have my fan running underneath, but not quite


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been feeding molassas to everything and I cannot believe how great it all looks. I bought a gallon from Smart and Final. If you keep the brix up high enough the bugs get overwhelmed by the sugar and can't eat any more. We will see.


The red is almost all gone from the big clone:












Fighting the whiteflies here too. My farm store said to put down worm castings and they will go away. Trying it but the fuckers are still on my plants!



Your plant is amazing! It is growing like ivy. Can't wait to see the buds 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very impressive shots Flowa  your baby looks so green and vibrant!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, what is your nute regime for flowering? From start of real flowering to chop chop time?


don't mind at all! thanx for the compliments once again! I used to follow cycos feed schedule pretty strictly until i found it was creating burns, foxtails and still heacily green leaves towards the end of harvest...so come flowering i only use base nutrient (bloom A + B) , slica at recommended strength , and i use swell at about 3/4 strength and watch closely for burn signs. I have completely eliminated any Nitrogen products during flowering as i understand it is the plants process now to use up the stored nitrogen that is available in the stems and leaves and a bit left over in the medium ofcourse. This helps with the maturing of the plant in my opinion as i have noticed outdoor plants do it more easily as the sun or something must break down something and get the process happening automatically. In hydro if we continue to feed nitrogen we can easily over-feed it. I noticed 100% better results eliminating these nutrients and did not harm my yield at all, if anything it helped it and kept my uniformed bud appearance and leaves discolouration towards the end and brang out the purple colours...which i kinda lost in the drying process a little, so this harvest i will try to go for a little longer and strip those leaves of any colour 
I also think my key yielding factors come from only applying my pottassium during the first stages of flowering 1-3 weeks, then move to high phosphorous/ low potassium as the 2 tend to cause burns very easily together. Potassium helps transport carbs, and phosphorous turns it into usable plant food which would usually break down very quickly, and become 'wasted' Phsophorous works by binding itself and growing so while turning into a usable plant food it increases in mass and forces the plant to feed more and use more water....This is not an exact theory by any means,_* this is what i have come to learn from researching and finding my own conclusion based on my own direct results. Alot of companies tell you these key things on the packaging....BUT are they really adapting this to their regime??? I'm almost positive they just want you to buy more of their product even if your plants don't need it.....
*_
now time to cop the Flak  but honestly, i think my results speak for themselves and even though i differ from each grow a little i hope that i can show people that a simple effective system is possible even if you don't follow the usual 'booklet' Indoors is a whole different ball game to outside, and trying to mimic mother nature is one thing....but to cheat it  that's Gold.



jsamuel24 said:


> Hey Flow, any advice on how to take pics that actually look good when the HPS is on bro?


the camera has a custom temperature setting which cancels out 95% of the red spectrum the HID produces, and at the moment i got my pro-gro bulb in which is a much higher red then my son-t agro, and i think that helps give that really dark green vibrant look as i kinda swaps oposite ends of the spectrum so i get much greener colours (more natural) heaps easy to find a good balance with this camera, and gets easier as i get closer to the bulb within around 12 inches away, but anything closer than that and i can't compensate for shutter speed and the pics end up to bright and washed with white.
If i want to see lots of green, flash off and find a good ISO setting to match shutter-speed.
Did you say you had the same camera? can't remember alot of people have bought it since me....hmmm coincidence perhaps lol


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I have been feeding molassas to everything and I cannot believe how great it all looks. I bought a gallon from Smart and Final. If you keep the brix up high enough the bugs get overwhelmed by the sugar and can't eat any more. We will see.
> 
> 
> The red is almost all gone from the big clone:
> ...


wow mo  aren't you glad you cloned her! and look at all that healthy green grass around the base!! gotta be doing something right  she will be flowering soon enough Mo, the flies should bugger off soon enough by themselves, but caterpillars and stuff like that i don't know much about?! you got some crazy animals and critters where you are Mo


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> don't mind at all! thanx for the compliments once again! I used to follow cycos feed schedule pretty strictly until i found it was creating burns, foxtails and still heacily green leaves towards the end of harvest...so come flowering i only use base nutrient (bloom A + B) , slica at recommended strength , and i use swell at about 3/4 strength and watch closely for burn signs. I have completely eliminated any Nitrogen products during flowering as i understand it is the plants process now to use up the stored nitrogen that is available in the stems and leaves and a bit left over in the medium ofcourse. This helps with the maturing of the plant in my opinion as i have noticed outdoor plants do it more easily as the sun or something must break down something and get the process happening automatically. In hydro if we continue to feed nitrogen we can easily over-feed it. I noticed 100% better results eliminating these nutrients and did not harm my yield at all, if anything it helped it and kept my uniformed bud appearance and leaves discolouration towards the end and brang out the purple colours...which i kinda lost in the drying process a little, so this harvest i will try to go for a little longer and strip those leaves of any colour
> I also think my key yielding factors come from only applying my pottassium during the first stages of flowering 1-3 weeks, then move to high phosphorous/ low potassium as the 2 tend to cause burns very easily together. Potassium helps transport carbs, and phosphorous turns it into usable plant food which would usually break down very quickly, and become 'wasted' Phsophorous works by binding itself and growing so while turning into a usable plant food it increases in mass and forces the plant to feed more and use more water....This is not an exact theory by any means,_* this is what i have come to learn from researching and finding my own conclusion based on my own direct results. Alot of companies tell you these key things on the packaging....BUT are they really adapting this to their regime??? I'm almost positive they just want you to buy more of their product even if your plants don't need it.....
> *_
> now time to cop the Flak  but honestly, i think my results speak for themselves and even though i differ from each grow a little i hope that i can show people that a simple effective system is possible even if you don't follow the usual 'booklet' Indoors is a whole different ball game to outside, and trying to mimic mother nature is one thing....but to cheat it  that's Gold.
> ...


No I have a Cannon Rebel XT Digital SLR Camera that I barely know how to operate correctly. lol. Dont know if ya can help me there or not lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> No I have a Cannon Rebel XT Digital SLR Camera that I barely know how to operate correctly. lol. Dont know if ya can help me there or not lol.


hmmm, i don't know anything about digital SLR's i'm more of a smart/compact man myself....but that should be 8-10 mp right? one of those models is anyway, you should be able to select a manual mode, or atleast play with iso/shutter speed settings perhaps... if it's fairly new you should get good pics, but HID cause alot of issues for ALOT of cams you may need a UV filter perhaps....maybe Jin can help with that idea  sorry man! or lash out $200 get a samsung WB150F, does everything automatically pretty much


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

some bud porn ....will this girl produce the same dank??? lets hope so! last grow was out of this world. I'm still loving it, typing of which......bong time!!!!


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hmmm, i don't know anything about digital SLR's i'm more of a smart/compact man myself....but that should be 8-10 mp right? one of those models is anyway, you should be able to select a manual mode, or atleast play with iso/shutter speed settings perhaps... if it's fairly new you should get good pics, but HID cause alot of issues for ALOT of cams you may need a UV filter perhaps....maybe Jin can help with that idea  sorry man! or lash out $200 get a samsung WB150F, does everything automatically pretty much



Wouldnt replace a 400$ camera with a $200 camera lol. I figured it out slightly, just have to go into white balance and change to Tungston. I need to play with it some more but it is better then the yellow orange that I was getting. Here is an example of it.







Snoochie Boochies


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

That does look nice Jsamuel it does look a little greener, keep playing with the iso setting and shutter speed....
No knockin the $200 cams man  i've consistently been putting out better pics than some of these $1000 SLR'S distant/macro Samsung know what they're doin when it comes to picture clarity  yeah the slr's are quick processing, and they work fast, but for value/clarity samsung are ahead of the pack if you ask me, they just require a little more patience for booting up flash power but focussing is fast enough for me, and i can slip it into a tiny protector case and slip it in my pocket. Battery life is outta this world i may have only charged this 4 or 5 times in over 6 months, using it almost everyday. listen to me sellin their cam  yeah slr's are good, they're both good


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> That does look nice Jsamuel it does look a little greener, keep playing with the iso setting and shutter speed....
> No knockin the $200 cams man  i've consistently been putting out better pics than some of these $1000 SLR'S distant/macro Samsung know what they're doin when it comes to picture clarity  yeah the slr's are quick processing, and they work fast, but for value/clarity samsung are ahead of the pack if you ask me, they just require a little more patience for booting up flash power but focussing is fast enough for me, and i can slip it into a tiny protector case and slip it in my pocket. Battery life is outta this world i may have only charged this 4 or 5 times in over 6 months, using it almost everyday. listen to me sellin their cam  yeah slr's are good, they're both good


Yeah its more about the money for me. just sunk about 2k into my grow room with another 1k to go into it in the next 3-4 weeks so i dont wanna replace something that should do what I need it to do if I just learned how to use the thing lol. Hey bro, would you mind stoping by my journal and let me know what you think of my plan. Too tired to type it all out again, but its in my last post. Thanks again for the help bro.

Snoogins


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 2, 2012)

speaking of cameras, I just got a sony cybershot tx5.. waterproof to 3metres shockproof to 1.5 and even freeze proof! Just waiting on a charger for it from ebay 

my pics are up flo, the photos are taken with a cheap camera as the cybershot cam i bought was off a mate and its batteries dead till i get the charger


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 2, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> speaking of cameras, I just got a sony cybershot tx5.. waterproof to 3metres shockproof to 1.5 and even freeze proof! Just waiting on a charger for it from ebay
> 
> my pics are up flo, the photos are taken with a cheap camera as the cybershot cam i bought was off a mate and its batteries dead till i get the charger


Can't wait to see them new pics!! fuk yeeeeeeeeaaaaahhh plants are looking sweet man! GO THE PERLITE!!!
edit : cutting clones tonight, and fimming...... update to come


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> don't mind at all! thanx for the compliments once again! I used to follow cycos feed schedule pretty strictly until i found it was creating burns, foxtails and still heacily green leaves towards the end of harvest...so come flowering i only use base nutrient (bloom A + B) , slica at recommended strength , and i use swell at about 3/4 strength and watch closely for burn signs. I have completely eliminated any Nitrogen products during flowering as i understand it is the plants process now to use up the stored nitrogen that is available in the stems and leaves and a bit left over in the medium ofcourse. This helps with the maturing of the plant in my opinion as i have noticed outdoor plants do it more easily as the sun or something must break down something and get the process happening automatically. In hydro if we continue to feed nitrogen we can easily over-feed it. I noticed 100% better results eliminating these nutrients and did not harm my yield at all, if anything it helped it and kept my uniformed bud appearance and leaves discolouration towards the end and brang out the purple colours...which i kinda lost in the drying process a little, so this harvest i will try to go for a little longer and strip those leaves of any colour
> I also think my key yielding factors come from only applying my pottassium during the first stages of flowering 1-3 weeks, then move to high phosphorous/ low potassium as the 2 tend to cause burns very easily together. Potassium helps transport carbs, and phosphorous turns it into usable plant food which would usually break down very quickly, and become 'wasted' Phsophorous works by binding itself and growing so while turning into a usable plant food it increases in mass and forces the plant to feed more and use more water....This is not an exact theory by any means,_* this is what i have come to learn from researching and finding my own conclusion based on my own direct results. Alot of companies tell you these key things on the packaging....BUT are they really adapting this to their regime??? I'm almost positive they just want you to buy more of their product even if your plants don't need it.....
> *_
> now time to cop the Flak  but honestly, i think my results speak for themselves and even though i differ from each grow a little i hope that i can show people that a simple effective system is possible even if you don't follow the usual 'booklet' Indoors is a whole different ball game to outside, and trying to mimic mother nature is one thing....but to cheat it  that's Gold.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply mate, really good info in there. I pretty much only use the flowering nutes A&B and psychobud so im interested as you seem to get thicker and more resinous buds  once mine are a bit bigger i'll post up some
pics too!! Cheers Flowa!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply mate, really good info in there. I pretty much only use the flowering nutes A&B and psychobud so im interested as you seem to get thicker and more resinous buds  once mine are a bit bigger i'll post up some
> pics too!! Cheers Flowa!


yeah, i can't really answer that ?! they do get big that's for sure, i truly put it down to this simple effective system. Keeping things fresh and clean as possible.

day 8 veg....cut 6 clones this time, and fimmed maybe 20 tips also left 1 branch to grow tall and large at the front left hand side, i will include a pic. I used the usual replicator from Dutch Master to clone with (gel) and did a huuuuuuge cleanup of the lower and mid section!!! a huuuuge handful of leaves and spindly useless tippy branches! off they came  I can now see through my plant, and can clearly see the centre where the trunk is  Happy now, and she does look bushy.... i need her to stretch now 2-4 days of non stop growing and then flip time. Already!!!????

U bet.

wait till you scroll down to the 28 day old trunk hehe....this bitch could hold up apples i swear lol!!!
enjoy


----------



## Downinit (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey flowa!! I love what u r doing bro but y do u cut the tips of the leaves on clones?? U inspired me to try clones and so far so good!! U r using a top feed system, can u use 100% perlite in a bubble system?? I want trunks like urs...


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 2, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Hey flowa!! I love what u r doing bro but y do u cut the tips of the leaves on clones?? U inspired me to try clones and so far so good!! U r using a top feed system, can u use 100% perlite in a bubble system?? I want trunks like urs...


Cheers man, i cut the leaves off the leaves so that they don't droop and need less water. If they were whole, the leaves would already be drooping because you cut off the water supply so this helps save energy and that goes to making new roots, i have tried both ways and this works much better and usually never have leaves dying off this way. Yes you can use perlite in a bubble system, no reason why not, just use coarse large mass perlite so it doesn't fall through into your res, not that that matters as perlite floats. Hehe alot of people say things like 'i want trunks like that' i just say, go 100% perlite, and let them grow fast  the secrets out now, i broke the pro-gro-code


----------



## Downinit (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks brotha flowa! + rep!!


----------



## Downinit (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn it... Gotta spread some rep around before it'll allow me to give brotha flowa more rep


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh sweet man, im using perlite as well  anothrthing we have in common


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Cheers man, i cut the leaves off the leaves so that they don't droop and need less water. If they were whole, the leaves would already be drooping because you cut off the water supply so this helps save energy and that goes to making new roots, i have tried both ways and this works much better and usually never have leaves dying off this way. Yes you can use perlite in a bubble system, no reason why not, just use coarse large mass perlite so it doesn't fall through into your res, not that that matters as perlite floats. Hehe alot of people say things like 'i want trunks like that' i just say, go 100% perlite, and let them grow fast  the secrets out now, i broke the pro-gro-code


HAHA.... wait til I show you pics of the stalk of one my plants going now in my UC setup! I am guessing it will be well over 4" now.... and still have a couple of weeks left on that one!


----------



## onoff312 (Aug 4, 2012)

Where you buy the nutreitns in au? i been looking on ebay and bunnings has a brand called hydroponic solutions. help?


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Flow, I need your advice.


Before I start let me make this clear to everyone, this is not an opening to discuss cutting fan leaves or trying to advocate for or against, so please do not take it that way and start the arguments, just dont want that to start here. 

So flow, my last strain I ran was my first scrog, and the leaves of the plant didnt become the size of my hand. On my GDP the leaves are starting to push that way, and since I am only using transition for filling the scrog I am kinda worried at how much they cover the nodes trying to come up. Do you trim any of the huge leaves you get when you are training, and if so what %. I am not in favor of cutting fans, but when each leaf starts covering 5-6 inches of space under the screen it makes me worry about getting the tips up to the top so the scrog even works. Thanks bro.

Snoogins


----------



## dubalchemist (Aug 4, 2012)

i lived in sf for years and cannot figure out how they shot ghymkhana 5 theres almost no one watching and hes in pretty damn busy areas, except russian hill where he does that huge jump. ive tried to hit that in my 180sx didnt work out well....


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 4, 2012)

onoff312 said:


> Where you buy the nutreitns in au? i been looking on ebay and bunnings has a brand called hydroponic solutions. help?


stick with ebay perhaps! if beginner go something easy like Dutch Masters or Cycoflower... both easy to use....sounds like some research is in order mate 



jsamuel24 said:


> Hey Flow, I need your advice.
> 
> 
> Before I start let me make this clear to everyone, this is not an opening to discuss cutting fan leaves or trying to advocate for or against, so please do not take it that way and start the arguments, just dont want that to start here.
> ...


EVERY plant grows differently according to environment, nutrients, levels of light alot of things, i get vastly different results with my outdoor cuts than my indoor...
trimming of leaves.....this will always be debatable. I myself only trim if she has enough sustainable growth overall and it's only to clear the way for fresh air, my methods have somewhat changed a little now this grow and i still lollypopped quite a few small spindly branches but i left ALOT more medium stuff. I only remove lower Fan leaves....NEVER SHADE LEAVES!! shade leaves serve their purpose by protecting the new growth and collecting as much photosynthesis as possible! The fans that you see i cut serve little purpose as they receive little to know acceptable light for my conditions. I focus on a 12-16 inch area of height in my canopy, anything lower i clean up, remove all lower leaves on the branches and just leave the tip.....perhaps watch at around week 3 of flowering when i do another cleanup. The recent trim was needed for room to breathe and so i can see what's going on in order of size, length and growth of branches and new growing tips. Some new growth that will continue to come up from the bottom i will dispose of at week 3 as they will only leech good food from my growing heads......All these things add to speeding up the maturation and transferring energy to all the right places. If you can help support the buds with netting you can gain larger yields as the plant isn't using valuable energy trying to hold her leaves and colas up straight to soak up the light! I may baby her this way and hack a hell of alot of leaves off at the same time but everything i do serves a valuable purpose in my opinion, and each grow i learn things and manage to read my plant more and more.

Try NOT to trim Fans....i have a very large plant and i can safely take 10-15% of leaves and growth without causing a major imbalance in water retention....if you snip to much you will flood the plant and she will take days if not weeks to recover. This may not make sense but the reason this happens is the plant is used to taking up soo much water and nutrients....when you cut off her photo supply she is still trying to drink as much if not more trying to compensate for the leaking out of snipped stems and branches and trying to repair herself....Little spaced out few trimmings.... and nothing in the last 5 weeks of flowering as you want the plant to finish by feeding off every last leaf. The more healthy growth you have during flowering, the more usable food you have in supply to grow big flowers. So much food in fact that you may find if using a similar system to mine and flush regularly you will find that nutrient and water usage will die off towards the end as she will be in her last ripening stages and feeding off the leaves not your res....she may use water still as she will ofcourse sweat under the heat of the lamp but food WILL drop off.....and at this stage very easy to over-feed in my opinion. Especially in a sensitive system such as HYDRO. If your nutrients are wrong in your res, your medium will be the same. I don't use a ppm meter, never have, i believe if you obsess enough as i do you will soon know how to read your plant....thirsty....hungry....sad.....they all need love.

Depending on your lighting, focus on your light penetration depth....keep everything level and evenly spaced you should be fine....if you need to put another net in it can help as you can pull it down as the flowers grow tall and you can slot it between nodes if you have to to bend them this way and that way. You will be surprised how they can grow....mine is a mass entanglement....it may look neat lol but that canopy is thick and will need attention soon! I may not have the room for all these heads yet she has gone a bit mental



dubalchemist said:


> i lived in sf for years and cannot figure out how they shot ghymkhana 5 theres almost no one watching and hes in pretty damn busy areas, except russian hill where he does that huge jump. ive tried to hit that in my 180sx didnt work out well....


lol they closed off sections at a time and put it all together as 1 clip  but who cares ey! HOW FUKIN WILD IS HE!!! as if we ALL don't wish we could have an opportunity to drive like that!

good to see you again


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2012)

Great info Flowa  Would +rep you but still have to share it around more apparently!


----------



## curly604 (Aug 4, 2012)

Flowa! What's happenin brotha man. Holy jahova witness! Your girl is fucking beautiful , the growth on her has been. Amazing eh? Some real fine work as per usual man, gots a quick couple questions for ya . When you flip to flower how much do you plants stretch? And if I remember right you use 2 screens right? Does the second screen stop stretch or is it additional support for your freakishly large colas?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 4, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Great info Flowa  Would +rep you but still have to share it around more apparently!


no worries man  i stand to be corrected ofcourse, but i study alot when it comes to horticulture....my secret hobby from the world.
Thanx for your support easty 



curly604 said:


> Flowa! What's happenin brotha man. Holy jahova witness! Your girl is fucking beautiful , the growth on her has been. Amazing eh? Some real fine work as per usual man, gots a quick couple questions for ya . When you flip to flower how much do you plants stretch? And if I remember right you use 2 screens right? Does the second screen stop stretch or is it additional support for your freakishly large colas?


lol! thankyou curly! her growth has been fast yes, but not my fastest, and as not knowing the exact inspection date i have decided to flower her now, better to be safe than sorry and harvest 6 week buds....
I usually control my vertical stretch with Cycoflowers Part A PGR (plant Growth Regulator) _there is alot of gossip....best to research for yourself.
_This is the first grow i will not be using PGR's there are alot of people thinking this is my miracle to giant buds and huge yields, this is not entirely true, but i guess i'll have a play myself and show you guys for real, seeing as though i just grew Jack x and could not be happier!! i have actually gone back to some older outdoor from about a year back, Jack is soo potent i just can't do anything on it let alone hold a conversation with a sentence longer than 10 seconds hehe i instantly forget what i'm doing/thinking...
I will be only using the 1 net for the time being, i have kept this plant VERY low and kind of squatting, this will help with strength in the branches , i just want to see how much she stretches from this net level during the first week of flowering without PGR's. I actually think i will get much better node spacing without Part B PGR also as i strongly believe this strain is more indica heavy stone sided and doesn't need shortening.
I may or may not add a 2nd layer of netting. I just looooooooove the height of this girl! i hope her growth continues and i get another 8-10 inches. That would be pure sex.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 5, 2012)

cool cant wait to see you do a grow without pgr's. my guess is your buds will be just as big. they may even appear to be larger due to longer node spacing and longer running colas but i guess we will see


----------



## onoff312 (Aug 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> stick with ebay perhaps! if beginner go something easy like Dutch Masters or Cycoflower... both easy to use....sounds like some research is in order mate


Haha yep it reallly is needed, so much info! Thanks for the advice keen to get growin!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

2easy said:


> cool cant wait to see you do a grow without pgr's. my guess is your buds will be just as big. they may even appear to be larger due to longer node spacing and longer running colas but i guess we will see


You and I both! i have seen my previous strain with and without still both a really nice product, but to tell you the truth my mates get more in-consistency than me, i start each grow fresh and clean, well a few mates think hoses don't perish and go rotten on the inside....I will follow my food schedule pretty much the same as last time apart from the addition of floralicious and eliminate PGR's....Not fussed on yield...i never really am as long as i get close to a lb that covers plenty of smoke, anything over is a massive bonus. I don't think strain will stretch much at all. I'll just feed her hard with carbs and keep her green first the first few weeks and i'll be on the home run again 

Day 2 Flowering. Enjoy!


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 5, 2012)

Mrs. Floppycuntlips said:


> Nice grow Have you been eating cum in the plants presence? Deffinatly helps trichomes production


Uhh?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Uhh?


it's all good Shrig  some people just have trouble being imaginative....where's the mods these days by the way?? 

they may as well MOD me, i'll clean this place up a bit


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 5, 2012)

sounds like his imagination is to imaginative, in a perv kinda way. Prob a decent rollitup member having a bubble under another name. Weirdos. lol
As for mods, don't see em. Its a nice status and thats about it.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 5, 2012)

nice flow...glad i found this journal. canopy so thick it looks like veggies.  makes me wanna add some red wine vinegar and gobble them up. great pics too. good luck bro. i'm sub'd for sure.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> nice flow...glad i found this journal. canopy so thick it looks like veggies.  makes me wanna add some red wine vinegar and gobble them up. great pics too. good luck bro. i'm sub'd for sure.


Thanx Scoob! cheers for being here! the more the merrier 
Our chickens love the leaves  eat them like spaghetti! It is thick this time, i think the extra LST'ying i did has turned alot of bottoms into tops which i normally would of chopped off, i didn't think they'd reach the canopy but everything seems within 6 inches at the moment....fluke!


----------



## Gastanker (Aug 5, 2012)

I step away for a day and you're flowering already? lol, looking very nice there flowa.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I step away for a day and you're flowering already? lol, looking very nice there flowa.


ha, lol thanx Gas! my mrs has only looked at this grow a couple of times and today she got quite a bit of a shock! To tell you the truth i don't even know what's happening i'm that wasted most of the time! i haven't got much average erb here so i'm trying to have small cones, but i still seem too get to bent to do much of anything. Thank God for women and their beautiful distractions!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow Flowa looking great and so thick!! Cant wait to see this girl in full bloom, going to be a beautiful site  
lol about feedin your chickens the leaves too haha!


----------



## Delrossy (Aug 5, 2012)

Subbing to this, that jh cross looked simply amazing and for one plant getting those kind of results is quite a feat. Excited to see how this next grow turns out, it's already looking spectacular, you got skills bro!


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Aug 5, 2012)

looking nice and green in there


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello Flowa, I am glad to see I am not the only one who feeds scraps from their plants to their chooks. Between the chooks and the compost bins, the only waste i have at the end of a grow is a few pot sox. Lady Jack is looking really good! How do you give people rep?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow Flowa looking great and so thick!! Cant wait to see this girl in full bloom, going to be a beautiful site
> lol about feedin your chickens the leaves too haha!


lol, thanx man, gotta make life entertaining right?!



Delrossy said:


> Subbing to this, that jh cross looked simply amazing and for one plant getting those kind of results is quite a feat. Excited to see how this next grow turns out, it's already looking spectacular, you got skills bro!


Nice to have u ere rossy  yes she is a beautiful hybrid for sure, Owner of the original cross was quite specific in the way he grows each time...He got really wild results, enough to scare the shit out of me, so i had to have her and feed her with my obsession  Visually we got quite similar results, very skunky looking with thick large calyxs. His was a thick solid long smoke mine is tight in density but smokes light and fluffy and never has trouble burning to a fine misty next to nothing ash... I actually have never had such smooth smoke as the last jack x she burns so quickly and without any lung effort at all but after inhaling effects are instant and still sometimes overwhelming.



copperheadroad1 said:


> looking nice and green in there


hey man, cheers  you wait...she's nothing to wow about yet 



Chipper Pig said:


> Hello Flowa, I am glad to see I am not the only one who feeds scraps from their plants to their chooks. Between the chooks and the compost bins, the only waste i have at the end of a grow is a few pot sox. Lady Jack is looking really good! How do you give people rep?


haha that's some funny shit! and yes they love perlite!! a few bits made there way outside, and they looooove them! crunch corn


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2012)

Hahaha another thing for me to put on the list...fuckin chooks lol


----------



## bigvito (Aug 6, 2012)

Awwww mrs floppy cuntlips is jealous!! You are thee subject of envy flowa. Tbat plant looks great i had 4 autos goin but i must have stunted them cuz they were very small after 2 weeks so i kept the biggest one and sprouted some bubblegum to replace them maybe ill do better with these wish me luck!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 6, 2012)

Like, wow, man.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 6, 2012)

she looks so happy in flower.. do you make house calls doctor flo.? i need some of what you got..


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

bigvito said:


> Awwww mrs floppy cuntlips is jealous!! You are thee subject of envy flowa. Tbat plant looks great i had 4 autos goin but i must have stunted them cuz they were very small after 2 weeks so i kept the biggest one and sprouted some bubblegum to replace them maybe ill do better with these wish me luck!


She brings all sort in  kind of like a cat....
I wish you Mch luck  i don't think you need it though! you'll be fine.



lordjin said:


> Like, wow, man.


Siiiiik  things are growing fast!!! no PGR's this time!!!! ala natural



reggaerican said:


> she looks so happy in flower.. do you make house calls doctor flo.? i need some of what you got..


lol, what seems to be the issue Reg  i'll do my best!! makin my rounds be at your thread soon


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 6, 2012)

no problem flo, I finally got my roor rot under control actually. just in time if you ask me cause my table is totally full and cant take any more veg anyways. bout to start flower tomorrow.
I just wishing my scrog was as happy as yours thats all..


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> no problem flo, I finally got my roor rot under control actually. just in time if you ask me cause my table is totally full and cant take any more veg anyways. bout to start flower tomorrow.
> I just wishing my scrog was as happy as yours thats all..


positive thinking and send them good vibes Reggae! keep things fresh and clean, if in any doubt start nutes again fresh  calibrate PH with correct buffers things like that make the world of difference if you are used to using them....things don't always stay the same settings and chemical makeups change with temperatures and all sorts...our equipment is JUST as important as our clean and fresh food.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> positive thinking and send them good vibes Reggae! keep things fresh and clean, if in any doubt start nutes again fresh  calibrate PH with correct buffers things like that make the world of difference if you are used to using them....things don't always stay the same settings and chemical makeups change with temperatures and all sorts...our equipment is JUST as important as our clean and fresh food.


you couldnt be more right. if only I did all things I learnt over the years none of this would have happened in the first place, but instead I took the hard road and chose to neglect and ignore the signs.. 
cheers Flo stay up..!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Like, wow, man.


I could say the same about yur avatar lol


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

clone update .... i can't remember when i cut these and i'm almost passing out i'm pretty high right now lol, enjoy the pics....


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2012)

Day 4 flowering....have i made the right choice not to use PGR's ?? lets hope so! she grew a good 3 inches last night! incredible to say the least. i actually trimmed some small branches and suckers from the bottom around the to trunk transfer some energy. She is REALLY bushy. Alot more than i was going for and i really think she's going to be over-crowded unless i do some new managing!! This will require me to actually remove some growing tips at canopy level so the mains have enough room to breathe, but not before week 3 as this will give me a good view on which nugs will grow what size....i can read the plant somewhat at this stage but she will be better left now to grow at full pace as i got some vertical room happening and her growth right now is at maximum pace.....maybe this floralicious has made a difference!? this thickness of bush is a bit abnormal compared to last grow....LST?? hmmm i'm thinking the LST because i got all that new growth coming out of the middle of the plant which i would of normally chopped off. She is so bushy i cannot get my hands in there without doing damage, nor can my mrs. FREAK of a plant. 

any ideas are most welcome, i will certainly have a good think over the next few days...i have well and truly over 50 tops. We all know how big some of these colas get  80-100 grams fresh


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 7, 2012)

Everything is travelling just fine at the Flowa's residents I see. The only problem, a plant that is to bushy. Oh no The only thing i would do is another thinning out later down the track. The cuttings are looking nice and healthy too. Still haven't got myself a camera yet, so no journal of my current grow. I am already 10 days into it. I have been looking at the super zoom range and the panasonic dmc-fz150 in particular. Do you know much about panasonic cameras and their reputation? I am going to Darwin for 4 weeks soon, so I do need a camera to photo my monster barra I catch!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Everything is travelling just fine at the Flowa's residents I see. The only problem, a plant that is to bushy. Oh no The only thing i would do is another thinning out later down the track. The cuttings are looking nice and healthy too. Still haven't got myself a camera yet, so no journal of my current grow. I am already 10 days into it. I have been looking at the super zoom range and the panasonic dmc-fz150 in particular. Do you know much about panasonic cameras and their reputation? I am going to Darwin for 4 weeks soon, so I do need a camera to photo my monster barra I catch!


lol, thanx man! am i complaining too much  should i just let her go mental you reckon!? i don't know how much she will normally stretch....surely not THAT much more than normal, i was only using half strength PGR's.
Panasonic is a nice brand and i would say looking at that cam on ebay roughly $600 she looks good enough for some pros! over the top for me at the moment, if i test it down the shop i'll probably want it so i try to be super pleased with mine at the moment until something goes wrong 

Try to remember why you want the camera....multi-purpose think better quality....single hobby purpose? there are lots of really good cheap digital cameras around.....make sure it uses the new _Lithium Ion cell batteries, lipo is shit nowadays._


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 7, 2012)

Your plants are definitely mental mate. I stretched a white rhino out like a octopus, and then let it do its own thing under the screen and it turned out to be the thickest bush of leaf and small stems i have grown. The rhino definitely needs to thinned. I would properly thin her a little at some point. I know Lady Jack is in some very capable hands, so i expect all will be fine! I was looking on the sea of seeds page, and Jack Herer seeds(sensi seeds) are mighty expensive.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Your plants are definitely mental mate. I stretched a white rhino out like a octopus, and then let it do its own thing under the screen and it turned out to be the thickest bush of leaf and small stems i have grown. The rhino definitely needs to thinned. I would properly thin her a little at some point. I know Lady Jack is in some very capable hands, so i expect all will be fine! I was looking on the sea of seeds page, and Jack Herer seeds(sensi seeds) are mighty expensive.


good info man, and interesting  i will be thinning her out soon maybe 1 weeks time...
lol, yeah i had a look, there are some slightly cheaper but i gotta say out of all the erb i've smoked i don't seem to get a tolerance to this. I get knocked out well and truly every time i smoke it! at the same time i get this huuuuge euphoric heady buzz that comes on soo quick I almost ask myself is this normal!? She was one of my most healthy grows throughout, this current grow included. Outstanding health overall i think i have balanced her cal, mag & food sufficiently and her leaves look plenty dark for the next 7-8 weeks of feeding. I can't wait for the light to turn on!

I will be using the UVB lamp once again but only strictly over one large cola from directly above so her output is directly exposed to 1 head. I got enough of the UVB stuff still, but i love seeing the difference it makes and love to show you guys!!.....as if i wasn't going to use it again....i loooooove knockin hardcore smokers out on this...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2012)

That's one lovely lookin bush you got there Flowa   

If it being too busy is all you got to worry about, it will be an easy ride from here


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 8, 2012)

Man its looking good flow. After a few runs of my prepetual I think I am gonna do 2 plants the way you do with 1000W each in 35 Gal rubbermaid trashcans with pearlite, just to see if I can replicate what your doin down under.

Snooch to the Nooch!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's one lovely lookin bush you got there Flowa
> 
> If it being too busy is all you got to worry about, it will be an easy ride from here


lol, we all got stuff to worry about but i tend to try and stay positive, get really high ALL the time and make sure there's always plenty of food and snacks around  I'm hoping eventually everyone will follow suit.....If we all end up squatters with big locks on our doors they can't lock us all up hehe 



jsamuel24 said:


> Man its looking good flow. After a few runs of my prepetual I think I am gonna do 2 plants the way you do with 1000W each in 35 Gal rubbermaid trashcans with pearlite, just to see if I can replicate what your doin down under.
> 
> Snooch to the Nooch!


that sounds like a sweet idea man, thanx for the compliments! i've seen my setup in those gigantic half wine barrels with 1 plant covering a 10x12 screen...alot of veg time but the ultimate in easy harvesting and can support multiple harvests from the 1 plant.....i myself like fresh fresh every time, BUT i've seen incredible results with massive older plants with masses of trunks and branches from underneath....this was new to me a while back as well! somewhere out there someone has thought of something to try, and that could be happening more than you think  It was a sight for my virgin eyes back then i tell you.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2012)

Day 6 flower  stretching like a maniac !!!  and just look at that bush!! thick or what? enjoy my macros as well... snapped a couple of beauties


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 8, 2012)

lookin' good... i see fat buds i her future


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> lookin' good... i see fat buds i her future


cheers Frankenstein! i'm VERY happy with my results soo far....

and super stoked with that last pic above!!! how the hell did i get it that clear!!!???


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, what do you know! I can upload pictures to RIU once again! Decided I would give it a shot for shits and giggles and it works!

Looking like you are going to knock this out of the park FM!

I am getting so close it isn't even funny myself:


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Well, what do you know! I can upload pictures to RIU once again! Decided I would give it a shot for shits and giggles and it works!
> 
> Looking like you are going to knock this out of the park FM!
> 
> ...


*HOLY SHIT SLANTY!!! that shit looks toxic!!! do you live near a nuclear plant or something??!! now i see why you don't post so often, you can't show alien shit like that around all the time!! so .... what planet did you say you were from? can i go for a ride in your ship? oh and moke some of that juicy stuff when it's ready. I'm pretty sure i'm ready for some daytime astral traveling!! rep if i could man!*


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey flow, I think I got my camera figured out, here is a shot of one of my buds on my Trash Fire OG. ignore the leaves in the background all crappy, this was a clone i almost threw away then put in a rubbermaid tote for 5 weeks and pretty much neglected lol.







Snooch


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2012)

nice pic man!! beautiful and clear! come on lamp!! light up! damn it! i wanna see my girl! i hope she hasn't reached the fan yet!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

update coming.....computers obviously having its period trying to upload 50mb worth of pics....


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 9, 2012)

hhahahahah flo, good ol technology ay


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2012)

Looking awesome Flo  beautiful ladies there!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

day 7 flowering!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

here she was last grow at the EXACT same date progress. Day 7 flowering. Clearly this grow has got it in the health factor! this will greatly help with my end potency if i keep things stable

last grow pic at day 7...


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

a bit of entertainment  viewer discretion advised....you have been warned...twice.

[video=youtube;P_ABEFXDbfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_ABEFXDbfI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 9, 2012)

When I think I am doing really good and I have this growing thing down pat, I come here and look at your thread and it brings me down a few notches back to reality. My next grow I am going to veg a forest before flipping this time. 

Nice start so far Flowa, quite the beast you have there! +rep


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *HOLY SHIT SLANTY!!! that shit looks toxic!!! do you live near a nuclear plant or something??!! now i see why you don't post so often, you can't show alien shit like that around all the time!! so .... what planet did you say you were from? can i go for a ride in your ship? oh and moke some of that juicy stuff when it's ready. I'm pretty sure i'm ready for some daytime astral traveling!! rep if i could man!*


Got some purple coming out on that plant as well. It won't look nothing like my GHS Bubba Kush last round due to flowering in the middle of summer heat, but the fact it is throwing the purple out with such high temps makes me giddy to see what this strain will do next round when I will have some cooler temps towards the end of flowering. I think that I should get a fair amount of hash off the trimmings of that baby!

I will try and get some lights out pictures at some point this weekend to show just how much crystals there are on that baby and maybe even a shot of the monster stalk I have as well.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> When I think I am doing really good and I have this growing thing down pat, I come here and look at your thread and it brings me down a few notches back to reality. My next grow I am going to veg a forest before flipping this time.
> 
> Nice start so far Flowa, quite the beast you have there! +rep


lol, thanx man! it's just the system mate  seems to be the fastest around..... almost safe to say that now after watching a few grows...



^Slanty said:


> Got some purple coming out on that plant as well. It won't look nothing like my GHS Bubba Kush last round due to flowering in the middle of summer heat, but the fact it is throwing the purple out with such high temps makes me giddy to see what this strain will do next round when I will have some cooler temps towards the end of flowering. I think that I should get a fair amount of hash off the trimmings of that baby!
> 
> I will try and get some lights out pictures at some point this weekend to show just how much crystals there are on that baby and maybe even a shot of the monster stalk I have as well.


yeah man, i'd be stoked when you say summer heat how hot we talkin? cause you got some crazy colour man....awesome! i started to get some purples towards the end of my grow, i'm starting to think if i got it even cooler and flowered a bit longer i would get even more crazy colours again! but not too fussed on colour with tis strain, she's gorgeous to look at, and opening the ten at this stage is like opening a tropical paradise, i love the shape of jacks leaves! such a typical cannabis leaf

can't wait for lights out pics man, not to mention your harvest pics to come!


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok... Monster stalk and some g13xhaze:


































































































































Lights out pictures to come this weekend. Hope to harvest most by next weekend.... although the g13xhaze looks like it may want longer, but I have to leave town for a wedding at the end of the month for a week plus, so I need to get them trimmed and dried by then.


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 9, 2012)

Flo..... ur stems are verging on the ridiculous!!

Looks like a fuckin willow tree............. +rep again u evil genius.


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 9, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again.





*


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again.
> 
> ...


Ha! He just bribes people to add to his Rep, I know it!


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 9, 2012)

lol.........check out my grow journal fellas..... let me know what you think


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> lol.........check out my grow journal fellas..... let me know what you think


Checked and commented! Great job so far! Can't wait to see the end results! Good to see you have a head on your shoulders and can use common sense, where others are totally out to lunch! GJ!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> Flo..... ur stems are verging on the ridiculous!!
> 
> Looks like a fuckin willow tree............. +rep again u evil genius.


LOL Thanx man!! enjoy! gotta love these 1 plant behemoths! 



mrpeoples said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again.
> 
> ...


Likewise 



^Slanty said:


> Ha! He just bribes people to add to his Rep, I know it!


I checked him out don't you worry  He's growing Jack......great taste in strains if you ask me 



mrpeoples said:


> lol.........check out my grow journal fellas..... let me know what you think


and so shall a few other's  come on people!! more 50 litre pots!! the world is changing indoors  BIG PLANTS!!! MORE BUD!!!! LESS WAITING!!!! MORE BUD!!!!!!!



^Slanty said:


> Checked and commented! Great job so far! Can't wait to see the end results! Good to see you have a head on your shoulders and can use common sense, where others are totally out to lunch! GJ!


LOL MAN AM I BENT!


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Flow, or anyone else out there that knows their shit pretty well, can you swing by my journal for a sec, I need some advice and dont have a ton of time to post it two times at the moment. Thanks folks, and sorry flow for asking over here but I have to try to figure out something asap. Thanks in advance.

Snooch


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll Try


----------



## curly604 (Aug 10, 2012)

myyyyyy mannnnn how goes it ..... oh wait look at the size of that bueatiful plant ......you doing mighty fine i bet  seriously man thank you for getting me on scrogging so far im never looking back so much ease working with just one plant .... even though my buddy was over the other day and thought it was 4 plants lol! your plant seriously has some nice growth on it man when you gonna put your net in? cheers brotha man


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 11, 2012)

i must admit, u have converted my thinking towards scrogging flow....

ur grows are epic!

i might do a 4 plant scrog next time with 65 litre buckets


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

curly604 said:


> myyyyyy mannnnn how goes it ..... oh wait look at the size of that bueatiful plant ......you doing mighty fine i bet  seriously man thank you for getting me on scrogging so far im never looking back so much ease working with just one plant .... even though my buddy was over the other day and thought it was 4 plants lol! your plant seriously has some nice growth on it man when you gonna put your net in? cheers brotha man


LOL  Thank all you guys! i have got alot of ideas from you guys on here, i have almost perfected my scrogging now and getting consistent yields and unbelievable quality!! I don't know what to say everyone!! i'm getting some really nice feedback from people trying on a few of my methods...I'm really pleased that i can help out! I took a few snaps of my mentors grow recently on my phone, give you a rough idea from where i learnt from but this is using 2 plants not 1.. averaging 3 - 4 lb with 6 weeks vegging.... with my help earlier on, he could get even more!, as you will see from the pics i will include tonight the whole grow is all over the place and it was far too late to be hanging up buds from upside down lol!! but this is how he's done it.... I researched what i needed and went from there my 2nd grow. He basically told me how to do my first run, and i've been on my own since then. I manage a much neater canopy and distribute my light 10 times better than him...But I'm obsessive and i don't want to see buds growing upside down! i will spend hours in there straightening and tying up heads 
I get that alot from a few of my grower mates...... is that just 1 plant!? most are catching on, it's like a disease, once you know how.... you can't pack up your grow  you just want to do it different or better or whatever.....!



mrpeoples said:


> i must admit, u have converted my thinking towards scrogging flow....
> 
> 
> ur grows are epic!
> ...


Why Thankyou mrpeoples! update coming


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Aug 11, 2012)

What are your res temps on average, and what would be ideal?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> What are your res temps on average, and what would be ideal?


My res temps stay almost ambient outside the tent...during summer i freeze massive chunks of ice every day. I have never had a root issue.
there is no real ideal, as all strains will differ, you have to play with her and find her sweet spot, usually around 21-23 degrees is sweet i hear. I could be wrong, as i've never checked as with my system it's not the be all and end all.....

Here is a shot of my Mentors....This IS the same strain as mine, as they are cuts directly from her made by me. He uses full strength PGR's (not my cup of tea at all) The buds always end up rock solid with little visual appeal. As you can see the 2 plants are all over the place, i have tied a few branches up because i can't stand him being so lazy. Some people. I'm also glad he doesn't know how to use a computer  ( my mentor )

*This is from the Dude who taught me the basics.....honestly, i'm stoked with what i'm doing!!

His:






*

and here is mine going into Day 9 Flowering below....I care ALOT more. clearly. 























Here's Jack X Skunk from last grow...still getting me suuuuper stupid  Gave some mates some nug and they've been cheering  Very hard to part with , at the same time i want to get EVERYONE STONED ON IT!!! soo smoooooth and beeeeaaaautiful!


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Aug 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> My res temps stay almost ambient outside the tent...during summer i freeze massive chunks of ice every day. I have never had a root issue.
> there is no real ideal, as all strains will differ, you have to play with her and find her sweet spot, usually around 21-23 degrees is sweet i hear. I could be wrong, as i've never checked as with my system it's not the be all and end all.....
> 
> Here is a shot of my Mentors....This IS the same strain as mine, as they are cuts directly from her made by me. He uses full strength PGR's (not my cup of tea at all) The buds always end up rock solid with little visual appeal. As you can see the 2 plants are all over the place, i have tied a few branches up because i can't stand him being so lazy. Some people. I'm also glad he doesn't know how to use a computer  ( my mentor )
> ...


I cant wait to give this a try, sounds to me like its 10x easyer to maintain then DWC (tried that and scrapped it) But seeing this makes me want to get back into hydro and give it a shot. Would love to see how my prize GDP Strain responds to this, its never let me down yet.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, and somebody asked before, i will be putting my 2nd net in shortly, still working out whos stretching where  she looks a bit crazy at the moment! Jungle time!

This is FlowaMasta's First NON PGR grow!!!! lets see what i can yield off her, and see if i've manage her structure well enough..... I can already tell her node spacing is wider apart which is going to create a VERY crowded canopy  Please don't stretch too much more!! i'm going to have buds to the ceiling lol! 

don't worry guys, i got it under control.....just pullin ya legs

 I can already see flower sites appearing everywhere.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> I cant wait to give this a try, sounds to me like its 10x easyer to maintain then DWC (tried that and scrapped it) But seeing this makes me want to get back into hydro and give it a shot. Would love to see how my prize GDP Strain responds to this, its never let me down yet.


Go for it man, have a good read and if you need to know anything else about this setup, feel free to ask i'll post it up for all.
VERY VERY easy  My worst yield from 4 grows was 15 ounces with 4.5 weeks veg, that was in crankin summer heat, i thought it was going to be shiiiiit but it turned out ok for a summer grow. that was my 2nd grow the rock solid stuff.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 11, 2012)

Coming along just nicely Flowa. Some Rep+ for you and some for your mentor. What size tent and lighting is in there? That is one thick jungle he has created!


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Aug 11, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Coming along just nicely Flowa. Some Rep+ for you and some for your mentor. What size tent and lighting is in there? That is one thick jungle he has created!


Haha yea he needs to step it up on the pruning..


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Coming along just nicely Flowa. Some Rep+ for you and some for your mentor. What size tent and lighting is in there? That is one thick jungle he has created!


He's actually testing some new globes at the moment which i forgot to ask what sort... but he uses the max size adjusta wings with 600 HPS's and his tent is 1.40 x 2.00 x 2.00, it's a bit wider than mine going back, and it fills one side of his bedroom completely. I have no clue how the hell he set it up in there, but Fuuuuuuk that.
It's not quite as thick as it looks, but not much room left. This is one of his smaller yields as he's been away and lazy towards this grow, i have been called in stop her from falling on the ground and make sure she has food. this hasn't been looked at in over 1 week!!!!! that makes me sick. I'm going to tie up everything, gaf tape his connections, fuuuuk what a maniac. 

thanx for the rep man


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> Haha yea he needs to step it up on the pruning..


yeah, he never touches 1 leaf the whole grow....set in his ways. I hack mine like a saw movie...she returns with me with gold


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

After looking at my girl last night, i'm seeing some crazy ass stretch but i think she's calming down, i moved my light up a couple of inches and still have the foam block to remove if i need more height. I added more Cal/Mag (Dr. Repair) and also have increased my Silica for Stem strength and no more Nitrogen food. So food is actually right around full strength right now with no PGR's and i am seeing little flower sites at all tips.....But she's waaaaaaaaaaaay too bushy... i probably should of let her grow up a bit more, the LST has done over-kill on the amount of branches i got going. i can't put my hand anywhere near the top, i dropped a copper wire hook into the canopy and didn't hear it drop....gone for now! I got over 100 tips no problem this round...maybe with her added stretch she will spread herself out a bit but i can't put my new net in until i know what branches are still reaching out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2012)

Shit man this girl is going to be a beast  YEAH!!!

Im excited to see her in full flower, now that will be a site to see!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit man this girl is going to be a beast  YEAH!!!
> 
> Im excited to see her in full flower, now that will be a site to see!


i was going to go over 4 weeks veg, well i went 1 day over, and she's probably too big! lol so i'm glad i didn't! easy to forget how big they get in flower


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 11, 2012)

imagine flowa doing a 3 month veg in a 60 gallon pot and a massive tent.... i think records would be broken 

the mind boggles


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol i reckon you would be right! Sounds like an awesome challenge too haha!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> imagine flowa doing a 3 month veg in a 60 gallon pot and a massive tent.... i think records would be broken
> 
> the mind boggles





eastcoastmo said:


> Lol i reckon you would be right! Sounds like an awesome challenge too haha!


lol  already been done guys i know of a grow that uses the old wine barrels (massive!) over a 10 x 12 screen i don't have numbers/yields or exact veg weeks, as when the plants get so big they grow alot more quickly than you can imagine! keeping in mind if all growth is kept fed and healthy there will be alot more leaves for making energy! it's like a tree, a tree will grow faster because there is more stored energy, basic horticulture  Some of these growers just don't tell anyone....and why would they? erb was easy to get back then so a secret like that was best kept a secret. Nowadays it's harder to get erb so i try to force these ideas to people so they can get more erb for there hard earned energy. Especially if your laws get strict if you grow more than 1 plant.....Where i am _any more than 1 is intent to cultivate and distribute.

_I say Go for it! The bigger the plant the better! YOU DO NOT LOSE OUT ON QUALITY!!!!!! THAT IS A BOGUS MYTH. I've smoked bud from indoor trees and let me tell you... some of these guys don't need people to tell them how to grow  We all know how easy it is to fuck a plants food or root system. So yeah you take a little risk in growing a bigger plant so if things go wrong its your whole grow. BUT if things go right, like the last 4 and only last grows  i get more of exactly what i need to put the biggest damn smile on my face for months to come  We all know the more bud the better, but that not to say we grow to the roof, i have had mates that think they can keep growing and growing past when i tell them to flower..... they soon work out why i know what i do... These plants grow super fast in this system and I have seen plants coming down from the roof from some grows and even though they thought they were going to get big yields like that, they were sorely disappointed overall. 
Training your crop is The Most Vital!!! Important!!! part of growing indoors in my opinion not only for yields but to gain that extra 'quality' and potency. 

This is my personal opinion on HID and indoor lighting: Even though i use it!!! Vast majority of new growers think that HID is better than the sun. Yes it is 5 inches from the Bulb!!! BUT they don't give a good penetration depth into the plant like the suns rays so if you have a thick bushy scrog up top more than likely anything below will be less than appealing. This is why i'm trying to learn a way to keep my canopy thick but narrow so the lights penetration is working on all my favoured heads. I may have gone over-board with this grow..... we'll see yet. I'm still learning too! i'm no pro but i don't like wasting all that electricity that goes into lighting that very expensive bulb!!! so why not get every bud as big as you can??? makes so much sense to me it's not even funny.


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 11, 2012)

Agreed completely. Any type of properly done training will give structure to the plant and let you get the most out of it. The only downside to growing trees is veg time, and thats not really a concern for hydro growers. But man do I get impatient watching soil plants veg and veg and veg.

And you mentioned the exact problem I've wanted to work out in my scrog cab. I get mostly around 8" tops, everything lining the screen just below that height is fluff. Nice for hash and I dont mind getting away with less trimming here and there, but I'd prefer getting more dense bud. I have a fairly directed hood for my 600w and cool tubes with small cheap wings for the 400s. Gotta say I see almost no difference between the two, though I'm using an odd footprint so it may compensate for the differences. The 1000w in my tent will get close to a 2' canopy of solid bud though, plus another 6-8" of mediocre density that I usually keep most of. And thats with the least directed hood on the market, so I think it just comes down to sheer output. Inverse square law. 

Its the same with 'alternative' lighting...T5s and LEDs are more efficient per watt and generally yield frostier looking bud with less heat output(win-win-win) but I dont see anybody growing 5' plants. Theyre forced to grow a large number of small plants, or do intense scrogging or training because they can't get penetration. I'm personally not up for that on a somewhat larger scale though. Maybe a personal grow.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello there Flowa, there is no competion when it comes down sun light vs artificial light. Your smack on the money there mate. You have a good head on your shoulders when it comes down to the indoor garden Flowa I have got my journal up and running now, there 14 days old now so a little bit late.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> My res temps stay almost ambient outside the tent...during summer i freeze massive chunks of ice every day. I have never had a root issue.
> there is no real ideal, as all strains will differ, you have to play with her and find her sweet spot, usually around 21-23 degrees is sweet i hear. I could be wrong, as i've never checked as with my system it's not the be all and end all.....
> 
> Here is a shot of my Mentors....This IS the same strain as mine, as they are cuts directly from her made by me. He uses full strength PGR's (not my cup of tea at all) The buds always end up rock solid with little visual appeal. As you can see the 2 plants are all over the place, i have tied a few branches up because i can't stand him being so lazy. Some people. I'm also glad he doesn't know how to use a computer  ( my mentor )
> ...


Now you're just showing off. You remind me of... me. Lol.

Fuckin' A. You kick ass, bro. I regard you as a serious threat when it comes to getting views. 

God, if there was only some way you could grow California genetics. Damn...

Edit:
Clearly a case of the student surpassing the teacher. Your mentor is kind of a cheese-ball. Lol. If this were martial arts instead of growing, you know you would have to kill him, right? Lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol  already been done guys i know of a grow that uses the old wine barrels (massive!) over a 10 x 12 screen i don't have numbers/yields or exact veg weeks, as when the plants get so big they grow alot more quickly than you can imagine! keeping in mind if all growth is kept fed and healthy there will be alot more leaves for making energy! it's like a tree, a tree will grow faster because there is more stored energy, basic horticulture  Some of these growers just don't tell anyone....and why would they? erb was easy to get back then so a secret like that was best kept a secret. Nowadays it's harder to get erb so i try to force these ideas to people so they can get more erb for there hard earned energy. Especially if your laws get strict if you grow more than 1 plant.....Where i am _any more than 1 is intent to cultivate and distribute.
> 
> _I say Go for it! The bigger the plant the better! YOU DO NOT LOSE OUT ON QUALITY!!!!!! THAT IS A BOGUS MYTH. I've smoked bud from indoor trees and let me tell you... some of these guys don't need people to tell them how to grow  We all know how easy it is to fuck a plants food or root system. So yeah you take a little risk in growing a bigger plant so if things go wrong its your whole grow. BUT if things go right, like the last 4 and only last grows  i get more of exactly what i need to put the biggest damn smile on my face for months to come  We all know the more bud the better, but that not to say we grow to the roof, i have had mates that think they can keep growing and growing past when i tell them to flower..... they soon work out why i know what i do... These plants grow super fast in this system and I have seen plants coming down from the roof from some grows and even though they thought they were going to get big yields like that, they were sorely disappointed overall.
> Training your crop is The Most Vital!!! Important!!! part of growing indoors in my opinion not only for yields but to gain that extra 'quality' and potency.
> ...


Flowa i agree 100% hey. Ive always trained my plants both indoor and out and have never lost quality. I would actually say i gained quality. I remember back at my mums house i pulled 19 oz off a plant that was no taller than 2ft off the ground, i tied that baby like a vine and no one knew it was there. Best damn herb ive ver had too and people still
comment on it, wish i knew what strain it was  if i had a bigger room id still only do 1-2 plants tops, its just how i prefer to do it 

Keep the wicked info comin man, its good to read that people still grow the old school way!!


----------



## 2easy (Aug 12, 2012)

hey flowie fyi regarding australian cannabis laws

http://www.legalanswers.sl.nsw.gov.au/guides/drugs/offences.html


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 12, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Agreed completely. Any type of properly done training will give structure to the plant and let you get the most out of it. The only downside to growing trees is veg time, and thats not really a concern for hydro growers. But man do I get impatient watching soil plants veg and veg and veg.
> 
> And you mentioned the exact problem I've wanted to work out in my scrog cab. I get mostly around 8" tops, everything lining the screen just below that height is fluff. Nice for hash and I dont mind getting away with less trimming here and there, but I'd prefer getting more dense bud. I have a fairly directed hood for my 600w and cool tubes with small cheap wings for the 400s. Gotta say I see almost no difference between the two, though I'm using an odd footprint so it may compensate for the differences. The 1000w in my tent will get close to a 2' canopy of solid bud though, plus another 6-8" of mediocre density that I usually keep most of. And thats with the least directed hood on the market, so I think it just comes down to sheer output. Inverse square law.
> 
> Its the same with 'alternative' lighting...T5s and LEDs are more efficient per watt and generally yield frostier looking bud with less heat output(win-win-win) but I dont see anybody growing 5' plants. Theyre forced to grow a large number of small plants, or do intense scrogging or training because they can't get penetration. I'm personally not up for that on a somewhat larger scale though. Maybe a personal grow.


We are all evolving, and erb is coming along for the ride  I also know a few people to use lighting underneath and have had good success but still the flowers are meant to be up top, so i stick to my guns 



Chipper Pig said:


> Hello there Flowa, there is no competion when it comes down sun light vs artificial light. Your smack on the money there mate. You have a good head on your shoulders when it comes down to the indoor garden Flowa I have got my journal up and running now, there 14 days old now so a little bit late.


Thanx man! great to see you here again, you are dead on with the sunlight comparison. I mean try and look at the sun on a good hot summer day....great way to go blind!



lordjin said:


> Now you're just showing off. You remind me of... me. Lol.
> 
> Fuckin' A. You kick ass, bro. I regard you as a serious threat when it comes to getting views.
> 
> ...


LOL! you the man Jin! hehe what's that....30ish thou views...woah...i better back off i had no idea.....whistling tapping my shoes. It's the 1 plant thing i think, people can slightly picture it in there head now.......i got my tent.....can'ty be much bigger than that tent.....and he fills it how quick?......hmmmm.....and it's good bud? hang on a minute....... how do you know if these aussie genetics wouldn't tickle your fancy  But yes i would snap a few california strains up without even thinking. But i wouldn't leave the house and i'd have around 10 separate tents running  Thats atleast 10lb at my rates .....you in on that?! may need a hand









eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa i agree 100% hey. Ive always trained my plants both indoor and out and have never lost quality. I would actually say i gained quality. I remember back at my mums house i pulled 19 oz off a plant that was no taller than 2ft off the ground, i tied that baby like a vine and no one knew it was there. Best damn herb ive ver had too and people still
> comment on it, wish i knew what strain it was  if i had a bigger room id still only do 1-2 plants tops, its just how i prefer to do it
> 
> Keep the wicked info comin man, its good to read that people still grow the old school way!!


I fukin love this shit!!!  yeah man, dunno if you seen my outdoor grows on RIU but all my outdoories got LST/Topping and a variety of nutrient blends....That's what growin erbs about!  yeah you can throw a seed i the ground and water it....OR you can go absolutely mental! i vegged 1 outdoor plant indoors for 3 weeks then put it outside in summer, trained it while it verted into flowering (force flowered) late summer time and got about 7.5 ounces with massive faaaat buds long as my arms...i gotta pic...or 2




























2easy said:


> hey flowie fyi regarding australian cannabis laws
> 
> http://www.legalanswers.sl.nsw.gov.au/guides/drugs/offences.html


Thanx for that man! i'll check it soon once i've numbed my senses a little more


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 12, 2012)

i juat finished making my first 'glycerine' cannabis tincture...  OMG

i think i may have had too much...i feel drousy, dizzy and very euphoric!! i have made alcohol tinctures in the past, and this has cleaned me. To give you a quick rundown before i probably pass out i used 10 grams of quality hash and 14 grams of quality kief/ends of the jars....into 200ml of glycerine. WOWIE... i won't have any trouble sleeping with this stuff. Man i can't stop yawning now! i decarbed my erb for 20 mins at 120 degrees and double boiled my erb in another jar with glycerine for 8 hours today and just finsihed running it through my 20 micron pressing screen while still hot and fairly runny. I am very High right now and i notice a very light headed and strange body sensation all over... very potent tincture to say the least...i wasn't sure it would work as well as the alcohol tinctures but maybe the glycerine extracts thc differently or maybe helps it come on faster perhaps, either way i'm so high right now.... Oh and by the way, what a damn fine taste! sweet and skunky with that smooth vaporized pot smell and after taste 

sorry pic quality grabbed my spastic phone, cams on charge


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2012)

Bloody hell Flowa even your outdoor erb looks unreal! To be honest i actually prefer well looked after outdoor  you're spot on about the just planting a seed and watering it or giving it the care to reap the rewards, ive always believed the same!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 12, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell Flowa even your outdoor erb looks unreal! To be honest i actually prefer well looked after outdoor  you're spot on about the just planting a seed and watering it or giving it the care to reap the rewards, ive always believed the same!!


Wowie, i had a GREEEEEEEAAAAAT SLEEEEEEP  that cannabis tincture is amazing, i ended up having just under 1 teaspoon and i struggled to stay awake, and was blissfully stoned more so than i thought was possible. i was reading that some people weren't getting much of an effect from tinctures, so i added alot of dry ice hash along with only potent sugar trim and kief and YES PEOPLE IT WORKS. You HAVE to start with top quality or you are wasting your time if you after a strong visual/cerebral high. Pain relief? you bet your ass. This shit made my tongue numb!.

agreed with all


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds like that stuff would be perfect for my fucked back, maybe a little potent for day time use while i have kids to look after though!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 12, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Sounds like that stuff would be perfect for my fucked back, maybe a little potent for day time use while i have kids to look after though!


I broke my neck years ago, and i always have to have some sort of strong pain relief, always have honey and hash on hand, prescription stuff sucks ass and i hate it. I went ahead and tried just 3 drops this morning, similar feeling to a couple of beers  (not that i drink much so it never takes much grog for me...) I'm not tired at all, and i love that the glycerine has a sweet taste and the effects work almost straight away, not like eating dope butter in cakes,...much much quicker easier to monitor dosages, i just had to see how strong the stuff is... if i was to down a teaspoon i think that would be far too much and the psychoactive properties may be too overwhelming for me. I think the that maybe the Jack....maybe a pure indica strain would be more suitable....i don't know enough on this. But enough to know this works and VERY EFFECTIVE.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeh i hurt my lower back in my early 20's, motor bikes and job as a tree climber did mine in. Eventually had to have surgery in 07, went back climbing trees and did the same injury again, as well as pop 2 ribs out of there joints on the vertebrae. I gave up climbing then, which was quite a pissoff since i went out on my own and spent close to $200,000 on new equipment. Shit happens though. I am now a stay at home dad, which is a pretty cool job


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Yeh i hurt my lower back in my early 20's, motor bikes and job as a tree climber did mine in. Eventually had to have surgery in 07, went back climbing trees and did the same injury again, as well as pop 2 ribs out of there joints on the vertebrae. I gave up climbing then, which was quite a pissoff since i went out on my own and spent close to $200,000 on new equipment. Shit happens though. I am now a stay at home dad, which is a pretty cool job


damn muscles and shit 
nothing wrong with being a stay at home dad!  havin a kid/s is sweet, gives you that added sense of purpose in life


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> damn muscles and shit
> nothing wrong with being a stay at home dad!  havin a kid/s is sweet, gives you that added sense of purpose in life


QUoted for truth


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2012)

update coming right after this break! Grab a front seat people she is flowering now, and her leaves are in their transitioning stage.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2012)

Day 11 Flowering people. Her stance has changed the typical flowering look has begun, and the flowering tips are now producing the goods  a little slower than with PGR's but not far behind at all.

Enjoy the close-ups of some PRIMO jack x skunk..... alot more to come  i'm in looooove with this strain. That's almost an understatement.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2012)

Is that bud? I cant see through all that freakin resin hahaha! That looks like really nice smoke man 

And your baby is looking mighty fine too, didnt take long to start showing buds too!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Is that bud? I cant see through all that freakin resin hahaha! That looks like really nice smoke man
> 
> And your baby is looking mighty fine too, didnt take long to start showing buds too!!


Thanx man! everything is coming along nicely 
I wish i could round up all you guys and smoke the hell out of that bud  it's up there i know that


----------



## curly604 (Aug 13, 2012)

jack x skunk loooks tasty as fuck man mmmm mmmm , and of coarse your girl is looking great coming along very nicely. i went and bought a "screen" the other day from my local hydro shop and its made of a thin bungee cord material that has hooks to fit a 4 x 4 or a 5 x 5 tent .... only 7 bucks too  my only worry is will it be hefty enough to hold up all the fresh buds im gonna have ..... thinking i might get a plastic fence type material for my bottom screen and then use this bungee one as my second .... any thoughts? i noticed the holes in your screen are very large and mine is the same but ive seen many people go with smaller holed screens that seemed as though they might give a bit more support im not to sure tho your the flowamasta after all


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx man! everything is coming along nicely
> I wish i could round up all you guys and smoke the hell out of that bud  it's up there i know that


Lol i wish we were there too, that bud looks mighty tasty  plus i reckon we'd have some mad stoner talk goin on too haha


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 13, 2012)

Tada:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>


Hahaha LOL awesome!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow Slanty, what is that? Looks sooo good!


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey what made you stop usin the PGRs? I've just started doin some reading on them and curious to see how you do with vs without. Results usually seems pretty solid, but I cant get past that carcinogenic part.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Hey what made you stop usin the PGRs? I've just started doin some reading on them and curious to see how you do with vs without. Results usually seems pretty solid, but I cant get past that carcinogenic part.


Smoke in itself is carcinogenic and breathing the smog in the city also, in saying this the PGR's used by cyco have been stringently tested to australian standards to ensure food crops have safe levels after being exposed. The Dilution rate is quite high and only used for branch and bud elongating ( shortening nodes and reducing vertical height ) and not used as a pesticide as in the past at extreme strengths to kill bugs. I have my fair share of research and i ask anyone to do the same if going to use PGR's as there are some out there that are not suitable. *Also Cyco gives a small recommendation ' PGR strength ' sheet for softwood plants, rather than 'Hardwood.' so you don't over feed the plants. *
The only reason i chose not to use PGR's this time is to see if i could train this plant enough to get decent yield without changing the buds structure by PGR influence. I trust PGR's by cyco and will continue to use them in the future, i also wanted to show some people that my huge yields are not entirely influenced by PGR's but because of strict plant training and food regime. Last time i grew this strain i didnt see a massive stretch anyway, i let her go fo the first week and she only went maybe 6 inches....we'll see this round as maybe part B PGR helps keep things tight as well, it will be a good comparison anyway, and hopefully a good show for people 

I simply won't mention how many vineyards are using this exact product to produce more grapes per bunch.....and it works.


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome! You seem to put a lot of effort into everything about your garden, and I had assumed you wouldnt just be putting something potentially harmful in without knowing what youre doing. Im JUST now looking into them, along with other hormones, to make a decision. Some of the studies out there get me to read for 30 minutes only to come to an inconclusive answer anyway... Great to hear something other than "I use them" and "dont use them" that most PGR-related threads around here are filled with. Thanks

Edit: were you following Cyco's schedule?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 14, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Awesome! You seem to put a lot of effort into everything about your garden, and I had assumed you wouldnt just be putting something potentially harmful in without knowing what youre doing. Im JUST now looking into them, along with other hormones, to make a decision. Some of the studies out there get me to read for 30 minutes only to come to an inconclusive answer anyway... Great to hear something other than "I use them" and "dont use them" that most PGR-related threads around here are filled with. Thanks
> 
> Edit: were you following Cyco's schedule?


i totally agree with you, most people actually using these PGR's are doing it because they can get dense solid nugs that weigh alot for their size...But that is using it incorrectly and i can guarantee that. That is severely stressing the plant by not letting the leaf stems grow to their full length so the leaves can provide their photosynthesis energy. The leaf stems get so short that it looks as if the buds themselves don't have any, but this is not the case they have not grown stems and the growth regulator has simply stunted all the growing stems so that the bud grows in a tight little ball. A fake little ball. To the untrained smoker they may think woooooow that looks nuts and it's super heavy...but i can almost guarantee that they have lost some flavour and potency in doing so. They mislead people with the packaging, that's all it is, some stupid companies calling them bud boosters, and lead and so on.....people thinking they will get more yield. I'm sorry if i'm dissapointing people but i believe it's time for the truth before this gets out of hand and people use them for the wrong reasons...._Great for sativa sided plants (stretchy) used at half strength of Cyco's recommendation.. _but i'm thinking Indicas don't really need them if you want to retain the original structure or look of the bud. Even using the slightest amount you will noticeably see a difference..and very easy to over-feed even at such weak dilution rates and this is because it's not food it is hormones. Think of it as a chick....now if she's flooded with the wrong hormones what's that going to do??? same works with plants...everything in moderation. you can always start with a tiny amount, wait a day and watch for signs of stress...things like this can help our end product because 1 day of stress can turn into 7 quickly. For every 1 day stress a plant may go through think of atleast 3 days to recover, Plants aren't like humans in the respect once our tissue is damaged it can repair itself to a certain degree....a plant if the cells are damaged, they are damaged until the end of the plants cycle, every leaf and every stem will be affected. Read the plants, and they will tell you if enough is enough.

PGR's can be a great additive/hormone if used properly and at very weak strengths, i have used this the last 4 grows and have studied my plants profusely each grow to monitor as much as i can. I notice no after-taste, no potency loss AT ALL. I can safely say most of my home grown has been the most potent smoke i've ever had.

If any of you out there have the time or books to read, i say Horticulture is so vitally important in our lives, understanding how we grow and how plants grow really opens your eyes, and may help you grow better plants...I'm still learning ofcourse and will learn things about plants until the day i die. I sometimes think we are basically a complicated version of a plant...A living moving form of bacteria. We are after all both made up of exactly the same things.



I did follow cycos feed schedule but i have changed since my last grow by eliminating nitrogen products during flowering to help taper off the plants cycle and promote the autumning effect....I love it when i see the coloured leaves appearing towards the end of ripening  I also think this adds to the flavour by having less green in the leaves, smells different while drying and everything just seems more outdoors and natural like that. By eliminating the nitrogen from my feedings at flower has made me some of the best erb i've ever had. I still get the odd mate coming round and they'll leave with a nice nuggie to stink out there car hehe a few may wonder where this strange potent erb comes from. My mrs and I are very lucky hippies, but don't worry Jack is out there now  and i'm hearing of a lemon haze x red devil getting around...will let you know.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 14, 2012)

dont mean to repost there flowa but i could really use some advice on my screen its got me worrying haha ahhh the parrels of growing ganja anyway here she is again ,

*jack x skunk loooks tasty as fuck man mmmm mmmm , and of coarse your girl is looking great coming along very nicely. i went and bought a "screen" the other day from my local hydro shop and its made of a thin bungee cord material that has hooks to fit a 4 x 4 or a 5 x 5 tent .... only 7 bucks too




my only worry is will it be hefty enough to hold up all the fresh buds im gonna have ..... thinking i might get a plastic fence type material for my bottom screen and then use this bungee one as my second .... any thoughts? i noticed the holes in your screen are very large and mine is the same but ive seen many people go with smaller holed screens that seemed as though they might give a bit more support im not to sure tho your the flowamasta after all




*


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> dont mean to repost there flowa but i could really use some advice on my screen its got me worrying haha ahhh the parrels of growing ganja anyway here she is again ,
> 
> *jack x skunk loooks tasty as fuck man mmmm mmmm , and of coarse your girl is looking great coming along very nicely. i went and bought a "screen" the other day from my local hydro shop and its made of a thin bungee cord material that has hooks to fit a 4 x 4 or a 5 x 5 tent .... only 7 bucks too
> 
> ...


LOL, thanx for the compliments! Jack is my secret affair  i call her Jacinta 

my spaces are about 100mm square i think so yeah, quite large...Bungee cord. that depends how stretchy it is, you don't want it to pull the sides of your tent in! it may collapse if not strong enough! as long as you have support in all 4 corners you will be able to hold her weight, theidea is not really to hold the buds up, but space the buds out so that the stems will sit hard up against the netting. As the buds get heavier the net pulls itself tighter anyway. I use 2 layers of netting usually, i'm still going to put another layer in but will be there so my side colas don't fall out to the sides as they get bigger not really for weight support. Mind you alot does 'lay' on the net some are hard to get to and some may fall down the back, in a tent it is hard to get to 100% of places. especially since i have my tent positioned so it will suck in fresh air and my used carbon air goes out the door way. 
If it's only 7 buks and doesn't pull too tight grab 2  my plastic netting cost nothing, the store throws it at me! They have 1000 meter rolls i only need 3 hehe


----------



## curly604 (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks flowa youve put a high mans worried mine to ease , ya this bungee screen pulls pretty tight and it has built on hooks to fit the 4x4 perfectly so i might just get another like ya say ..... do you tie you plants to your screen at all? also how many ppm's you throwing at your girl in flower? cheers man srry for all the questions


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> thanks flowa youve put a high mans worried mine to ease , ya this bungee screen pulls pretty tight and it has built on hooks to fit the 4x4 perfectly so i might just get another like ya say ..... do you tie you plants to your screen at all? also how many ppm's you throwing at your girl in flower? cheers man srry for all the questions


if the screen pulls too tight, get some cable ties to take some slack on the corners... yeah i tie my mains to the net now and in the future when needed. ANYTHING to take the weight of your girl... if you can help support the weight of the buds she won't use/waste energy in trying to hold up heavy branches...saviour that evenrgy into making fat large flowers 
i don't measure ppms, but i would say quite high. I feed very heavily and i try to maximize the nutrient uptake during veg, and back off during flowering so the plant can feed off herself an develop properly. You would be surprised how much food the leaves store and if you remover alot you are starving the plant of essential vitamins and minerals it ha been storing away.

edit: if i didnt support my heads they would fall under before week 4  very large heavy colas


----------



## curly604 (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks again man your a true G your helping me out big time


----------



## curly604 (Aug 14, 2012)

finally got some pics up in my thread you should come by and check the new grow if ya get a chance brotha man , cheers!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)

curly604 said:


> finally got some pics up in my thread you should come by and check the new grow if ya get a chance brotha man , cheers!


you're doin great curly!! man there are alot of good growers around! and awesome variety between everyone grow styles and strains! 

here we go at day 13 Flower! did a fair clean up underneath, still alot to do, but that's enough for now! i took more off than some people have on their whole plants lol.
Ofcourse i start the night off with a nice Jack x Skunk nug from last grow....to give you guys a hint of what's to come! 
The plant shots were before the cleanup and flush.....


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Some Pics of my current grow, decided to throw a screen on them worked out nicely.. much more spread out now, the sativas in the back could use some training tho to level it out a bit. Also the strain in the front left is the one ill be doing in the hempy bucket, the strain has flawless genetics compared to anything ive ever grown.


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I chopped a couple of branches off to test today. Here is a trimmed picture or two:


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)

awesome color slanty! nice tight trim job i might add! that is going to be some tasty smoke i can see it now


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, that new strain sure does turn purple! Way more than the Bubba Kush on the left! About the trim job, it took minutes! Very impressed so far! Now can't wait for some to dry and have a taste! I will probably be chopping a good portion within the next few days.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

That purple bud looks tight. Props.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 15, 2012)

The scrog is looking killer for 13 days Flo, and way to go on the cleanup, I just ran thru mine a few days ago hopefully for the last time cause its a bitch pulling leaves in my grow laying on the floor..
Also Slanty im diggn the purple nugs man looking good..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Well, I chopped a couple of branches off to test today. Here is a trimmed picture or two:
> View attachment 2296323View attachment 2296324View attachment 2296325View attachment 2296326


All i can say is WOW man they look unbelievable!!! Great job man.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> The scrog is looking killer for 13 days Flo, and way to go on the cleanup, I just ran thru mine a few days ago hopefully for the last time cause its a bitch pulling leaves in my grow laying on the floor..
> Also Slanty im diggn the purple nugs man looking good..


Thanx man  a little behind last grow, I put that down to the pgr's speeding up the flowering process. from here on things should be pretty even, i have alot more heads than last grow, i did alot more fimming and topping, and should even out the buds sizes a bit better.

Last grow day 13 flower below....







Current grow day 13...(yesterday) below....


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking awesome as allways Flow. The more I see your girl, the more I want to try out a large plant under my 1000w.

Here is a Fire OG that I have going, think it has about a week left before cut.







Snooch


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Looking awesome as allways Flow. The more I see your girl, the more I want to try out a large plant under my 1000w.
> 
> Here is a Fire OG that I have going, think it has about a week left before cut.
> 
> ...


yum!  and yea man 1000watt monster plant would be siiiiik! a much deeper canopy and probably better spread with the right hood, but i still here 2 x 400s is the way to go for good even light spread, i almost don't think a 1000 watter is needed! if my colas got any bigger i would seriously worry about mould towards week 6-7


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 16, 2012)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> I cant wait to give this a try, sounds to me like its 10x easyer to maintain then DWC (tried that and scrapped it) But seeing this makes me want to get back into hydro and give it a shot. Would love to see how my prize GDP Strain responds to this, its never let me down yet.


U wanna get everyone stoned on it!! Join the circle guys i got green hit! That shit looks so dank brotha i love to toke it


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

Pleeeeease


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 16, 2012)

What is the ladies name... Shes fuckin gorgeous lol


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jane Clement....there are few women that can pull off that seductive look and still look soo innocent! she makes things twitch that's for sure


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

OK people get ready to cringe!!! some people are going to spew when they see this. Just how many little jacks could i grow from all this pile  and this is the 2nd cleanup!! 1 more to go soon. She's stressed a little as you can tell from the leaves stance. All for a reason i assure you. That's alot of growing tips.....but they were all getting no where near sufficient light to produce even close to the type of nug that i'm after!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

what a great show


----------



## curly604 (Aug 16, 2012)

im gonna have trouble with pruining late in the game man ..... i cant stand letting weed die .... i wish i had a giant field where i could throw all my misfits and cuttings always have trouble killing plants haha but if it is for the greater good then i shall do it none the less.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh and weeds is a great fucking show ....... word to all the hot single moms out there ....start growing weed! haha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2012)

She's smokin Flowa!! Did you see the pic i posted in aussie thread of the aussie synchronised swim team?


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 16, 2012)

Na post it here


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll have to do it when i get home mate, at work at the moment!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> She's smokin Flowa!! Did you see the pic i posted in aussie thread of the aussie synchronised swim team?


Thanx man! lol, yeah i seen the swimsuit pic in the aussie thread  as they say whatever floats your boat hehe! I been a bit out of action, got something goin on my neck, makin me feel shithouse. Glad to know you guys keepin my thread alive! This jack is going to be a bit of a monster, i trimmed a hell of alot of branches off yesterday and it looked like i could of gone 3 x the amount! why did this grow bush out soo much more than last grow? and i don't know if it's a positive thing for yields or not as i still feel a little  when i got 'tree choppin' lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2012)

I just gifted these to a new home because I hate to see clippings go to waste. There are 3 in the pot on the left and 2 in the pot on the right.











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Flow, hoping you can help me out again. I have my mothers in a pearlite drip setup. The drippers are 2gph and I am running it on 30 mins on 2.5 hours off. Leaves are all really droopy and I cant read what is going on like i can with soil. Whats the best way of telling over water vs under water in pearlite, and do you have any sugestions? Thanks bro!

Snooch


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx man! lol, yeah i seen the swimsuit pic in the aussie thread  as they say whatever floats your boat hehe! I been a bit out of action, got something goin on my neck, makin me feel shithouse. Glad to know you guys keepin my thread alive! This jack is going to be a bit of a monster, i trimmed a hell of alot of branches off yesterday and it looked like i could of gone 3 x the amount! why did this grow bush out soo much more than last grow? and i don't know if it's a positive thing for yields or not as i still feel a little  when i got 'tree choppin' lol


LOL yeah man I'm a dirty perve for those chickies, they can synchronize a job for me 

Yeah I dunno why she bushed out on you so much hey. In my outdoor experience, the more bushy a plant was the thicker the buds were, but also took slightly longer to finish! May be the same for you, who knows. Either way your girl looks bloody fantastic, I'd be stoked with it


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 17, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Hey Flow, hoping you can help me out again. I have my mothers in a pearlite drip setup. The drippers are 2gph and I am running it on 30 mins on 2.5 hours off. Leaves are all really droopy and I cant read what is going on like i can with soil. Whats the best way of telling over water vs under water in pearlite, and do you have any sugestions? Thanks bro!
> 
> Snooch


depending on how powerful your lighting is, if not much heat is made try feed less often perhaps, your leaves maybe droopy because they want more food  perlite is a hefty system and because you feed often you can have the strengths quite high as everything flows really well... could be light height, climate conditions... very hard to over water in perlite as long as you have an air stone in the res


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> depending on how powerful your lighting is, if not much heat is made try feed less often perhaps, your leaves maybe droopy because they want more food  perlite is a hefty system and because you feed often you can have the strengths quite high as everything flows really well... could be light height, climate conditions... very hard to over water in perlite as long as you have an air stone in the res


No airstone in the res yet, havent made it to the store for more tubing lol


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 17, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Hey Flow, hoping you can help me out again. I have my mothers in a pearlite drip setup. The drippers are 2gph and I am running it on 30 mins on 2.5 hours off. Leaves are all really droopy and I cant read what is going on like i can with soil. Whats the best way of telling over water vs under water in pearlite, and do you have any sugestions? Thanks bro!
> 
> Snooch


 hey J my guess is they are being over watered. I say that because I know they are still young cuttings and only under cfls.. I would only water once or twice a day untill they show good signs of growth.


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 17, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> hey J my guess is they are being over watered. I say that because I know they are still young cuttings and only under cfls.. I would only water once or twice a day untill they show good signs of growth.


I think your right, I turned it off completely last night and then put it on 15 on 3 hours off today and the leaves are losing the droop. I may change it to 15 every 4 hours if they dont start looking like I want em to. Thanks both to Flow and Reggae. I was starting to worry.

Snooch


----------



## curly604 (Aug 17, 2012)

how is your girl looking flowa? im fiending to put mine into flower but i want her to get even BIGGER!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> how is your girl looking flowa? im fiending to put mine into flower but i want her to get even BIGGER!!!!


LOL, remember they get bigger when you hit the flower cycle!
WOW i just had 1 teaspoon of glycerine tincture as soon as i got up out of a shower, 5 minutes later i'm smashed lol!!! wow i can't even lift my arms OMG. Amazing stuff

stoooooooooooooooooooooooooooned

i'll snap some pics tonight, things are looking great! she's a thirsty gal now, a good 10 litres a day


----------



## curly604 (Aug 18, 2012)

i am very interested in making a glycerin tincture .... had a hell of a time finding any in my entire city .....fucking nuts so i think im gonna order some online in the near future i love the sounds of just dropping some of that into a drink and getting al fucked up  , cant wait to see how your girl is doing ....oh ya and thanks for laying down the law over on my thread haha!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i am very interested in making a glycerin tincture .... had a hell of a time finding any in my entire city .....fucking nuts so i think im gonna order some online in the near future i love the sounds of just dropping some of that into a drink and getting al fucked up  , cant wait to see how your girl is doing ....oh ya and thanks for laying down the law over on my thread haha!


no worries curly  

be careful ordering glycerine, i got scammed i won't mention who as of yet but they stated this being 100% pure vegetable glycerine. Well i just added nearly an ounce of erb and a massive pile of hash, only to realize they gave me Cosmetic grade. Not happy, i have to do some hard research to see if this will still be safe to use. I didnt notice until today that it had an unusual smell, a menthol type aroma. I'm not too fussed as i got heaps of hash and erb, but maaaaaaaaaaaaaan if i can't eat this i'll be pissed! what am i supposed to fukin to do? rub it on my body?! I made it a super ridiculous potent mix and this just had to be didn't it. Atleast i got my other good batch, still killa potent, but daaaaaamn. I'll probably give it a go anyway..... if it makes me sick i won't eat that batch.... what a damn waste really. 

Be careful buying online!! too many tricksters and i was too bent out of my mind to do anything properly so it was my own fault for not reading up on it more, but as if i was gonna think there was glycerine you cant eat!!!!??? if they can make 1 why make the other????? fukin retards fukin pissed me off..... rip off merchants

I'll do an update tonight, promise!!  and no worries on your thread man...... some people


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok! here we go  sorry it's been a while since a good update... had a busy weekend doing nothing 

Day 17 Flowering 

Things have been growing really smoothly, after taking off a massive amount of bush i was a little worried she'd take too long to recover, but here she is looking proud and bushy, over the next day or so the leaves vigor will massively improve and she will be in her full Flower stride! There is ALOT of plant here! tht means she's going to grow quickly.....PGR's or not! they are smaller heads than my last but i managed to top or fim almost every growing tip and have created i gotta say quite a nicely spread canopy if i do say so myself! PERFECT lamp height in my opinion, the wreath of colas surrounding the shade are balanced well in size and breathing space. Health is 100% as far as i can tell, and i had a reeeeeal good look. the double dosage of DR. Repair has definitely helped at the beginning of flower i see no deficiencies whatsoever. Plenty of good food for the next 4-5 weeks!!! 

enjoy! again, day 17..... got some sweet snaps tonight! they get clearer and clearer the more resin she produces! the camera oozes for trichs


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah Flowa that girl is looking perfect  you've done real well with the canopy  Love the maco shot of the bud too, she looks like she will ooze resin and us boys like women that ooze hey lol


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 19, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck yeah Flowa that girl is looking perfect  you've done real well with the canopy  Love the maco shot of the bud too, she looks like she will ooze resin and us boys like women that ooze hey lol


Thanx man! i'm pretty satisfied with her results alot more bud sites this round, and more spread out... she's a big girl.
That real closeup where you can see those little fluffy bits that is the new beginnings of baby trichs  and all those curved hair like spikes on the leaves...they all become trichomes.. it's nearly time for the swell.  once production begins over the whole plant i introduce swell which is the phosphorous additive and aids in the plant producing it's own natural sugars and oils. I go pretty heavy with this stuff as i don't run much anything else other than base food and some silica. She is almost full of food, as i continue my feedings i monitor for burn signs and find her sweet spot. Buds will grow very Fast.


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn FM!! Nice leaf! Oh, and plant too.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2012)

Good God man, you Are a master of flowers! I cant wait to see some flowers on the outdoor Malawi. Thanks for the killer pics and the inspiration!


----------



## Downinit (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey flowa!!! MAN DAMN!!! She is looking AMAZING bro! Mine is not even close . What nutes are u using?? I've been using dyna grow, bloom, mag-pro, and honey.. Any thoughts? 


Sory.. Just read u us cyco nutes.


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 19, 2012)

ay up mr flowa powa...... see the pics of the 'odour contraption'.... simple and effective mate



i pull the neutralised air in through my intake and the room sells ffffffffresh


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 19, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Damn FM!! Nice leaf! Oh, and plant too.


ha  probably the biggest leaf i've produced  i think having high humidity helps.... i have a very consistent relative humidity of 60% 24 hrs. Climate is another Key factor to big healthy plants as well.



Mohican said:


> Good God man, you Are a master of flowers! I cant wait to see some flowers on the outdoor Malawi. Thanks for the killer pics and the inspiration!


No worries Mo! Glad i've been along for the ride! you have blown me away with the Cali Sun!!! we don't get plants growin like that down here!!!?? you turned 1 plant into a few pound by the looks  Get a few pairs of scissors ready Mo, and HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPS of jars LOL



Downinit said:


> Hey flowa!!! MAN DAMN!!! She is looking AMAZING bro! Mine is not even close . What nutes are u using?? I've been using dyna grow, bloom, mag-pro, and honey.. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sory.. Just read u us cyco nutes.


Feel free to copy my system to a 'T' if you like, i can guarantee growth like mine with good nutes. I'm not sure on dyna grow, i stick with what's known only because it's been tried and tested over the years, they keep updating formulas and you always get nice and fresh nutes. I am a fan of Dutch Masters, Advanced Nutrients, Cycoflower, Flora Nova there maybe another but my tincture just smacked me in the face and now i'm a sloth.



mrpeoples said:


> ay up mr flowa powa...... see the pics of the 'odour contraption'.... simple and effective mate
> 
> View attachment 2301350View attachment 2301351View attachment 2301352View attachment 2301354
> 
> i pull the neutralised air in through my intake and the room sells ffffffffresh


very interesting peoples! thanx for the post. As i look at those pics i can't help but think my skunk will still stink through that  I'm now in posession of a new carbon scrubber and fan. so when the time comes i'll be running both filters. BUT they look like they would be very effective for inspection time around the house and for that time i may not have the filter running and i only have a vegging skunk bush! Keep me posted i hope you got some stinkin herb to give it hardcore test 

thanx again man, great to see people workin on a smaller budget and still having great ideas  100% better than doing nothing about it


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no worries curly
> 
> be careful ordering glycerine, i got scammed i won't mention who as of yet but they stated this being 100% pure vegetable glycerine. Well i just added nearly an ounce of erb and a massive pile of hash, only to realize they gave me Cosmetic grade. Not happy, i have to do some hard research to see if this will still be safe to use. I didnt notice until today that it had an unusual smell, a menthol type aroma. I'm not too fussed as i got heaps of hash and erb, but maaaaaaaaaaaaaan if i can't eat this i'll be pissed! what am i supposed to fukin to do? rub it on my body?! I made it a super ridiculous potent mix and this just had to be didn't it. Atleast i got my other good batch, still killa potent, but daaaaaamn. I'll probably give it a go anyway..... if it makes me sick i won't eat that batch.... what a damn waste really.
> 
> ...


How did this end up workin out for ya? Cud ya eat it lol


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 20, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> How did this end up workin out for ya? Cud ya eat it lol


ohh yeh.... nearly forgot bout that, finished it off and filtered it.... very very dark was going to let it soak but that smell.... i just wanted it over and done with so i cooked it all day slowly on warm in a rice cooker. 
The end product tastes fine but it has an unusual ethanol mild type smell. It tingled my tongue a little more than usual, i'm not sure if that was because it was more potent or the other chemical.... I done alot of research and it comes to my conclusion that the Therapeutic grade glycerine is extracted using ethyl alcohol. Now i don't know myself how safe this is to ingest and how much is actually in it. But Fact is the lady on EBAY is misleading people saying it's 100% i dont care if it 99.7% I want to eat it.
so i don't know what to do with this really i thought it might boil off in the process, it only reduced it. However after being in the fridge for 1 day i have noticed a small different viscosity of liquid on top about 1 cm worth, so i'm going to de-cant some off that off with a bottle and tube and see how the rest is underneath! wish me luck. I'm not really looking forward to it. Messy shit, and you get really bent if you get it on your hands. But not my cup of tea, or smell hehe

If it was going to make me sick it wouldn't off the small amount needed to get wasted. but that taste....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2012)

Ethyl alcohol is the same as ethanol (booze). You could always just rub it all over your body. Try the arches of you feet.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 20, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Ethyl alcohol is the same as ethanol (booze). You could always just rub it all over your body. Try the arches of you feet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


actually after further obsessive researching, it may be a mix of methanol/ethanol. I may be able to boil this off and further reduce my product. Crossing fingers, shes in the rice cooker now. Only thing is i don't know about this methanol. It does boil off, and i can see that it does actually have a thin layer on top now..... very thin, but it's there, i knew it was suss when i sat near the heater and it made it runny. Signs of a solvent still in the glycerine. Fukin useless dicks thats not even cosmetic grade! i got my refund without returning and made a claim against them. My mrs wouldn't even rub it on her skin because of that methanol taste. yuuuuk its like when someone smoke a menthol ciggie near you and you get a cloud of smoke your way..... eeeegggghhhhh leaves that taste on your tongue all day.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 20, 2012)

Spewin Flowa that sucks hey! Just watch out with methanol as if you over boil it, it may turn it into formaldehyde which is poisonous to ingest. Definitely decant the layer on top, i would say its the methyl alcohol seperating. Hope it works out for you bro! Keep us posted but be careful


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 20, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Spewin Flowa that sucks hey! Just watch out with methanol as if you over boil it, it may turn it into formaldehyde which is poisonous to ingest. Definitely decant the layer on top, i would say its the methyl alcohol seperating. Hope it works out for you bro! Keep us posted but be careful


no go man  i tried to boil it off at warm temp and had a terrible time trying to breath with a invisible gas in the air that was making it quite unbearable. even using a good stove fan to get the fumes out.... not right. I disposed so i don't have to smell it again. gone for good, that bad. I don't care what i put in it or how much it was worth, it was all free/scraps basically. Good scaps! but i got plenty more and would rather start with a 100% clean food grade product. It seems there is a loophole these sellers can do and not have to put all the ingredients on the listings as it is sourced from natural vegetables. BUT the source of extraction is far FAR from non toxic. If it was making an odor like that and i was getting very ill from the fumes it can't of been safe.

I'm all about safety when it comes to eating/drinking any substance because i understand us as humans are far more sensitive when it comes to ingesting things orally rather than through our skin. I rinsed that shit down the drain outside so no one else could get hold of the bottle. You know what? i didnt even feel a loss. strange considering how potent it was. It did work that bit i tried but it came with ill effects within half an hour. and the taste would not leave and even now it feels mentholy in my mouth and that really really pisses me off. Lots of cold water and ice to drink and i'm on the vape this morning, a nice primo Jack is about to be turned into heavens steam. Now I KNOW THAT SHIT IS SAFE!!!

Few pics to bring the thread to life again  You just can't beat the volcano for full THC relief. Guaranteed to release more than 80% of your valuable THC!! thats 60% more than with your average lighter. Fact. Not to mention no tars or carcinagens, just pure active THC and flower flavour. If you really are a weed lover than you should own one of these. Yes there are some other good vapes out there, but reality is the Germans know how to make a quality vaporizer.















is this a ufo? i adjusted the contrast and reduced brightness to enhance the pic a little, this seemed to be floating up into the clouds getting blown around in the wind up there after it went through the cloud it was gone.....? I had a lot of trouble getting a snap of this it looked very light whatever it was and was going all over the place erratically like a balloon..... weird.............. cool i got a snap of it though! kinda has a 'odd' shape to it if you turn your head.... and no it wasn't a bird i'm pretty sure this was pretty big and above cloud level. I was at max zoom and my damn cam just wanted to focus on that bush...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 20, 2012)

Good to hear man, i would say it was formaldahyde that you were smelling and yep she's very poisonous!! Glad youc
hucked it man its just not worth it!

That volcano is awesome, how much are they worth? Im usually only a blunt person so vape
sounds appealing! 

And lol, yeah that does look like a UFo hahaha. Did you call UFOIC? They'd be onto it in a flash haha


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 20, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good to hear man, i would say it was formaldahyde that you were smelling and yep she's very poisonous!! Glad youc
> hucked it man its just not worth it!
> 
> That volcano is awesome, how much are they worth? Im usually only a blunt person so vape
> ...


wow formaldahyde? yuk! yeah as if that's cosmetic grade!

my volcano set me back $860 australian with a bonus 5 bags and spare filters, screens, liquid pad and lifetime warranty. you can get the digi for around $700 from ebay i think.... digi is better again than the analogue but both are the best of any kind. The digital allows for EXACT temps you will find a temp that suits you perfect. some people like a heady buzzy high so you can cook around 180-195 and this will boil off most THC but little CBD's i like the CBD's as i love couchlock and sleeping hehe  so i go around 205-210 degrees. cannabis combusts at over 230 degrees, so i'm not releasing any smoke or combustibles at all. The inside of my vape bag is encrusted with copious amounts of glistening honey oil as over the time i've had it i've only used the 1 bag for erb, my mrs has her own, and they last for ages!! 1000's of uses per bag. The honey oil on the inside of the bag can be collected with a pure alcohol/naptha extraction and is extremely pure hardcore 100% cannabis resin. VERY high in THC as that's all that is building up in the bag, but it does take a loooooooong time to build up providing you inhale your bag quickly while they are fresh and still highly and fully active. 

The best thing is you know it works after your first hit! the THC is activated as soon as it goes into the bag, out of 2-3 cones worth i will get atleast 5-6 full bags of thick white vapor, then i can grind the vaped erb further to release even more perhaps another 2 bags of good white clean THC vapor.

I did call someone about the UFO .... don't know if they can help or not, they will look into it. There were a few other people watching this and it was funny to see once it hit the clouds everyone just sort of kept on with what they were doin, like huh? didnt come out of the clouds? i can see how things like that can easily be dismissed these days, i mean i only looked up out the window for a second while looking through my cam and got up straight away thinking 'that's weird' it was a lucky shot as it was in program mode and the focus was limited.. to to get any shot of it at all was luck.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 20, 2012)

get your tinfoil hats ready flowa there coming!!! haha trippy pic man , i also love my vape .... actually you just inspired me to pull her out and have a few good bags to myself  .....been on the bong lately but the vape is always a welcome change and i love vaping oil / concentrates too! what an effect ya get from that. i vape around the same temp too 205-210 for that heavy vape smoke i just love it.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 20, 2012)

lol better question is that a uft? (unidentified funny tree?)


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> lol better question is that a uft? (unidentified funny tree?)


hehe that is part of our 'security' bush you don't want to go near that bush, i can't show the other sections but lets just say that you don't want to brush against it. or even go near it for that matter. It has anesthetic type effects on the barbs and you WILL cry like a baby


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 21, 2012)

_*If anyone is keen to see how my system runs with somebody else with different nutrients, pop on over to Gorbzzz thread! first guy to properly follow my methods and producing some awesome results!! pics speak for themselves, check it out and don't miss out! you may miss something that could change the game forever. Perlite 100% re-circ system. You want to grow fast?? then click the link! check him out, you'll be giving perlite a go in no time.*_

here is the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/532835-2-x-gws-perlite-grow-13.html#post7891170


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet man will have a look into the vape hey, sounds wicked!! 

As for the security tree, sounds perfect for the job!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 21, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet man will have a look into the vape hey, sounds wicked!!
> 
> As for the security tree, sounds perfect for the job!!


love my vape. so clean, hardly much smell, kinda like cooking butter.

The tree/bush has caught out a few people including myself! One day mowin the lawn i turned around forgetting the bush was hangin out i slammed a point directly under my 2nd fingernail so hard i broke the nail and it go soo badly infected i now have damaged nerves in the tip of the finger. Pure fluke the way it entered and lets just say when i pulled it out i can't think of a much worse pain, as the barb end is as sharp as a chemically sharpened fish hook and when it goes in it has opposite end barbs that latch in if you try to pull it out. I grit my teeth SOO hard they nearly broke. Then the heavy sweating/anxiety and throwing up begins. I left the mower running that day.

edit: the postie has asked the council to remove it as we refused.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> _*If anyone is keen to see how my system runs with somebody else with different nutrients, pop on over to Gorbzzz thread! first guy to properly follow my methods and producing some awesome results!! pics speak for themselves, check it out and don't miss out! you may miss something that could change the game forever. Perlite 100% re-circ system. You want to grow fast?? then click the link! check him out, you'll be giving perlite a go in no time.*_
> 
> here is the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/532835-2-x-gws-perlite-grow-13.html#post7891170


Yeahhhhhh Buddy!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> love my vape. so clean, hardly much smell, kinda like cooking butter.
> 
> The tree/bush has caught out a few people including myself! One day mowin the lawn i turned around forgetting the bush was hangin out i slammed a point directly under my 2nd fingernail so hard i broke the nail and it go soo badly infected i now have damaged nerves in the tip of the finger. Pure fluke the way it entered and lets just say when i pulled it out i can't think of a much worse pain, as the barb end is as sharp as a chemically sharpened fish hook and when it goes in it has opposite end barbs that latch in if you try to pull it out. I grit my teeth SOO hard they nearly broke. Then the heavy sweating/anxiety and throwing up begins. I left the mower running that day.
> 
> edit: the postie has asked the council to remove it as we refused.


Hahahahaha fuck me dead Flowa, you're a funny man lol that postie is rockin a sick burnout!

Man that must've hurt your finger, serves as a reminder to any one else who may think about brushing up against it haha


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm Back!

Day 20 Flowering, things are going a little slow so i'm about to give her a flush, and hope the next feed things pick up a little. She has handled all the feed i have given her, so i'm going to up her base to full strength and start to introduce swell. Everything is really really healthy but she could take some more food at this point just to let her plump up fast and get those calyxs growing. I was going to wait a few days for swell, but bud sites are set... stretch is over and I'm pretty sure i got a nice canopy growing. Now it's up to the buds to show me their size!! they are a tiny bit lacking in the 'Flowa' Department. BUT there is NO PGR's this round as i'm fairly sure you all can clearly tell by the difference in bud structure and height. She's sooo sexy. Sorry but she so fuckin is. I'd fuk her.... if i was a plant

Day 20 Enjoy


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 22, 2012)

....its like medusas head, but with more heads..and more medusas!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 22, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> ....its like medusas head, but with more heads..and more medusas!


lol  not far behind you i just remembered  i can't believe it's this far already

I only got 1 net in there and i think she'll be ok, i made the canopy quite low and she still didn't have that much stretch! weird....


----------



## mive (Aug 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I'm Back!
> 
> Day 20 Flowering, things are going a little slow so i'm about to give her a flush, and hope the next feed things pick up a little. She has handled all the feed i have given her, so i'm going to up her base to full strength and start to introduce swell. Everything is really really healthy but she could take some more food at this point just to let her plump up fast and get those calyxs growing. I was going to wait a few days for swell, but bud sites are set... stretch is over and I'm pretty sure i got a nice canopy growing. Now it's up to the buds to show me their size!! they are a tiny bit lacking in the 'Flowa' Department. BUT there is NO PGR's this round as i'm fairly sure you all can clearly tell by the difference in bud structure and height. She's sooo sexy. Sorry but she so fuckin is. I'd fuk her.... if i was a plant
> 
> Day 20 Enjoy


badass. nothing more to say


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2012)

You are 300% correct Flowa, that is one sexy bitch! This is what i call real bud porn, nice work bro!!


----------



## curly604 (Aug 22, 2012)

godddaaaammmnnnn flowa your are making me want to flip more and more each day ..... seriously man that girl is a thing of bueaty! absolute master piece and truthfully i can even tell the difference in size from last round. again i gotta give a big thank you for showing me your techniques so far i am in love! i dont think i have ever seen growth as fast as my girl is moving along this round ..... its fucking nuts man! so i tip my hat to you kind sir thanks again for being so helpful and spreading this awesome knowledge! cheers man.


----------



## Supa smoka (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome flowie again as always man .... Always looks so tasty


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol  not far behind you i just remembered  i can't believe it's this far already
> 
> I only got 1 net in there and i think she'll be ok, i made the canopy quite low and she still didn't have that much stretch! weird....


Honestly flo, I reckon you will harvest before me! GWS is a 9 week strain and your freak of nature is usain bolt in flower form, fast as a motherf*cker


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Flowa, where abouts did you get the seeds for this strain? I've found heaps of references to Jack x skunk 1 but cant find anywhere that stocks them


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

Hully shit. Outstanding! Again! Maybe even slightly more so than last?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 23, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> You are 300% correct Flowa, that is one sexy bitch! This is what i call real bud porn, nice work bro!!


Awesome!  thanx for the kind reply man! I guess more and more people are seeing just how damn easy this really is! stay tuned 



mive said:


> badass. nothing more to say


Legend  thanx man! good to see soemone new 



curly604 said:


> godddaaaammmnnnn flowa your are making me want to flip more and more each day ..... seriously man that girl is a thing of bueaty! absolute master piece and truthfully i can even tell the difference in size from last round. again i gotta give a big thank you for showing me your techniques so far i am in love! i dont think i have ever seen growth as fast as my girl is moving along this round ..... its fucking nuts man! so i tip my hat to you kind sir thanks again for being so helpful and spreading this awesome knowledge! cheers man.


MUCH appreciated to you and everyone! absolutely no problem helpin out man! if i can make it easier for people to grow than i'll keep doing my part 



Supa smoka said:


> Awesome flowie again as always man .... Always looks so tasty


Hey supa! good to have you here again, she is looking rather tasty isn't she, and i seem to have snuck the UVB in there last night, i just can't help it, i love the colour difference and effect it gives me.... add to the mass collection of already over-exposed UVB heads.... 



Gorbzzz said:


> Honestly flo, I reckon you will harvest before me! GWS is a 9 week strain and your freak of nature is usain bolt in flower form, fast as a motherf*cker


I think we are smack on mate  your girls are puttin on a beautiful show! CRAZY!! keep up the sik work Gorbzzz, welcome to the perlite Garden 



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, where abouts did you get the seeds for this strain? I've found heaps of references to Jack x skunk 1 but cant find anywhere that stocks them


ahh, this strain has been crossed by my original skunk strain, a mate had sourced some Jack Herer seeds and while growing alongside some other strains we picked our favourites being the most healthy and fast transitioning. The original side of my Skunk is a pure breed and strictly SKUNK (old school) and after flowering out some Jacks my mate had learnt to do some crossing, this was his first attempt actually and i was a little skeptical. The seeded plant grew minimal amount of seeds, but big fat almost black seeds with zebra stripes. After starting some seeds for quick sexing we soon found pre-flowers appearing on seedlings no more than 3 weeks old. Thinking they may auto-flower he continued growing them under 18hrs and they stayed in veg, all the while producing pre-flowrers. 2 cutting were taken by my mentor, 1 died during transit. My mentor grew 1 out next to my original skunk strain in a double tent, and i took a cutting from his Jack X Skunk. When my mentor grew his x in his tent his turned out more Jack herer than mine, i think due to temps being more high in his tent. Mine took on a extreme skunk aroma and flavour. But i think i can safely say i care 100% more than my mentor and always seems to come out alot better quality. I also don't use trimmers that squash the buds....

You may be able to source J1 seeds that may be close. I had a look online seems to be about the closest. But who knows really, all i do know is i know where these clones came from, and the ones before that  I have kept this strain going between a few select good growers that i thought deserved it. 

I do think this strain takes a fair amount of managing if you are going for quality as she bushes out fairly crazy with alot of small close side branching. But for the grower who knows a good under canopy clean-up is essential they will find this strain will more than likely suit all their needs for flavour, taste, potency and usability. A really nice blend of potency and high and for that extra heavy couchlock..... easy have 1 more cone, and i haven't found anything that has come close. I'm not one for liking braggers, but this strain kicks ass. There are alot of people saying that its the best they've had in years. All i have to say back is 'yeah i know ey fukin damn pity there's not a heap more' I would love to grow a room full. But not where i live. This strain will make your house smell like a Skunk Nest. 2 carbon filters i'm hoping will 'just' scrub it.


lordjin said:


> Hully shit. Outstanding! Again! Maybe even slightly more so than last?


Thanx Jin! i'm not sure..... smaller heads.... taller though.... more of them.... anyones guess at this point! I gotta get some more of that pineapple rush though. I'm tellin you that shit shines through like honey on a bees ass. Or is just this strain? I gotta do what i did last grow if i want the same or better quality, so i'm on a strict diet. I mean my girl.... i mean my love affair. My plant. Shiiiiit


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers for the mad response bro, really appreciate it 

Yeah i thought id read somewhere in your thread that you had hand reared these girls from good genetics so not surprised i wouldnt be able to find them unless i crossed them myself! All good man. Ive got a couple shark shock seeds from Dj Short to try next so with any luck the skunk will come out a bit in it  id actually really like to cross it with my blueberryxNL5 as i reckon it would put out some nice phenos!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 23, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers for the mad response bro, really appreciate it
> 
> Yeah i thought id read somewhere in your thread that you had hand reared these girls from good genetics so not surprised i wouldnt be able to find them unless i crossed them myself! All good man. Ive got a couple shark shock seeds from Dj Short to try next so with any luck the skunk will come out a bit in it  id actually really like to cross it with my blueberryxNL5 as i reckon it would put out some nice phenos!


No worries man!  
I'm starting to think the skunk phenos are more dominant in the colder conditions perhaps. This grow will give me a good view on the subject as last grow was grown under an air-cooled hood system and temps rarely reached 26-27 max. This grow i have allowed around 28 degrees here and there and have the evap cooler on hand to increase my humidity while the buds are still small. With the added evaporation i'm seeing humidity around 70% instead of 60% this should help speed up growth and help food uptake. 
My original skunk strain showed 2 very different characteristics, 1 being completely skunk sided, an almost overwhelming spew smell during the cold of winter, and come summer it had a more lemony appeal and buds grew hard, dense and with less aroma and resin. 
Maybe having the cooler temps and higher humidity helps the plant gain maximum potency as it's rarely stressin, just cruisin along drinking and eating as much as she can put on. If the plant is spending less energy stressing and more time growing that's gotta be a good thing ... right? here's hoping anyway. Climate has been spot on this grow and everything has gone perfect! apart from a very mild white fly situation, which has been eradicated. They don't like Garlic or chili spray!!! just a heads up.

day 21 flowering now, Swell has been introduced, she got a real good flush today, and have given a decent dose of base Bloom A+B smidge under max strength, silica at 2 ml per litre, and swell at 2.5ml per litre. Swell is the game changer in my opinion, when this takes effect everything changes. I go nice and strong if PH is all good and plant is really healthy a good dose of this stuff can make her double in size in 1 week. Lets see if she can handle it  I also gave 1ml of Dr. Repair and a bit of cyco's new SUGA RUSH... i know i know wasn't gonna use that cause i hate spearmint. It's just until i get my pineapple rush! Sugars are vital to keep on top of, keep them up and she will want more and more, it's like a kid on candy!! 'CYCO'  the moment you stop using the vital sugars thats when she can lay dormant. If i top up with water i top up with sugars, and sugars only (during flowering).

day 21. week 4 Flower time!




















and this is why i don't grow buds under buds! ...... no light under there people...(below)







THE FATTEST TRUNK I HAVE EVER GROWN. YES PEOPLE THATS LIKE A COKE CAN AT THE BASE!!!!  (BELOW)











A couple of primo Jack x Skunk buds a near 2 month cure and still untouched glistening resin spheres


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 23, 2012)

hey flow do you use co2?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 23, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> hey flow do you use co2?


nah mate, i don't unless you count me in there all day breathing air into her  jk but no i'm happy not using as it's not a sealed system and i need it to be basically mobile so i can tuck her into the corner of my room and keep things going. I'm not convinced it will make that much difference with 1 plant in a tent. Neither is my mentor and he called himself the C02 king lol. 
I like to keep things basic so people can see how easy and simple it is to setup. I feel that is helpful. A few people have asked me 'how does the plant breathe then?' I tell them ' Window open 4 inches and i have a evap cooler pumping de-ionised/filtered air into the room via fresh air from the house. Everything stays fresh and very livable. No bad bacteria growing in this room


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 23, 2012)

ok cool thanks


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 23, 2012)

I fuckin love boobs!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is my Res setup pics, as a small update, i'm getting a few people asking how i got my setup so i hope this will help and encourage some 







here you can see my pump, airstone, inlet (return) and outlet (feed line from the pump to the feed ring).

























and here is the inlet and outlet. The thicker one (19mm) is the return.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2012)

I happen to agree man. A while back when i grew an old skunk strain outside, we had a humid summer amd it went nuts, best smoke ever! Then the next year was heaps dry and even with the extra water i was giving it, it just didnt turn out the same. Both plants were close to identical phenos! I reckon the humidity and close attention to detail
helps them reach their full potential! 
You bastard  those buds are a tease haha. I so want some
of that lol! And that trunk is....fuckin ridiculous!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 24, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> I happen to agree man. A while back when i grew an old skunk strain outside, we had a humid summer amd it went nuts, best smoke ever! Then the next year was heaps dry and even with the extra water i was giving it, it just didnt turn out the same. Both plants were close to identical phenos! I reckon the humidity and close attention to detail
> helps them reach their full potential!
> You bastard  those buds are a tease haha. I so want some
> of that lol! And that trunk is....fuckin ridiculous!


lol, just read all that hehe! ahh thanx man!!  
Yes climate plays a huuuuuge part in quality of product.. definitely!
I too have grown my last strain outside and got crazy sativa lookin buds, looong and skinny, heeeaps of nodes, i got a great yield for a 3 month old outdoor of i believe 7.5 oz, the next 2 after that in 1 pot together managed another 5 or so i think for the both and both grown different climate kinda as one after the other, and i force flowered them all towards the end of summer... see if i got an old pic of my nice outdoory nugs. (last strain) 

damn i'm a show off. But I'm sure you can't argue with these pics! honey ooooozes of these strains! this was a near autumn/end of summer grow  she loved it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2012)

All i can say is wow bro, that bud at the bottom looks almost surreal... 
Just wish i had some photos of the skunk i used to grow, fuck it was a nice looking plant..ah well next time hey! F


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> All i can say is wow bro, that bud at the bottom looks almost surreal...
> Just wish i had some photos of the skunk i used to grow, fuck it was a nice looking plant..ah well next time hey! F


thanx man, a few backyard jobs usually end up ok! clones grow perfect in summer time, gotta ease them in first in the shade, but a few days and full sun will have them flying!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet, i can imagine they would take off! Hmm hot me thinkin now lol


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet, i can imagine they would take off! Hmm hot me thinkin now lol


lol, if i had the room and it was legal i would have some beeeeeeeauties outside! i used to not care at all and i had a countless amount of plants when i was young, and my backyard was always full of cannabis plants. I learnt how to grow very early, Both parents disappeared and i was on my own at 16. Growin where ever i could i even had plants next to a cricket oval and i got in there once to water them and a game started and i was stuck there hiding in the bushes with 2 big 20L drums of water! I sat there for probably 3 hours! i didn't want anyone to know i was there as i had about 6 plants in plain view of the cricket oval car park! and noone knew, i flowered all of them out and had a merry time running across the oval with arms full of immature fresh buds lol!! those were the young days ofcourse~! being the immature nug ofcourse hehe.

update coming very shortly. Just editing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 25, 2012)

Hahahaha man thats crazy, fuckin awesome..but crazy lol. I reckon growing them in plain view Is half the fun, well used to be anyway! Im similar as well, learned to grow from about 18 and always had plants, was great fun and got some ok smoke put ofnit for me and my mates  good times! Looking forward to the update bro


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2012)

Day 23 Flowering! nearly half way 

Can you tell i've started the Swell diet ??? here's guessing you can. They are smaller. But Taller!, and much more of them  now this will be a test for FlowaMasta!








nice and level. Should be good to flower out.







Left hand corner shot 







Just babies yet  ...............







Starting to Glisten in the light now. Resin is coming on HARD!













This below is the UVB exposed bud. Look at the white pistils pointing straight up! sure sign the UVB is taking effect.







back corner shot







and 1 more close-up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 25, 2012)

You really are the Flowamaster  those buds are amazing hey! That front cola is gunna be soooo fat its not funny haha. Now thisnisnwhat i call bud porn!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> You really are the Flowamaster  those buds are amazing hey! That front cola is gunna be soooo fat its not funny haha. Now thisnisnwhat i call bud porn!!


LOL  thanx mate! always a great welcome to my thread! i may have to pass out shortly..... yes i know 7am but i'm doin all this with 1 eye hehe


----------



## lordjin (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, just wow.

Edit:
Might I add... I envy your leaf health. Unreal.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm the same hey, the colour looks damn near perfect hey! 

Flowa for Ganja growing president


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Edit:
> Might I add... I envy your leaf health. Unreal.





eastcoastmo said:


> I'm the same hey, the colour looks damn near perfect hey!
> 
> Flowa for Ganja growing president


Thanx heaps  Love to please!! that back corner shot is also under the HID lamp!! the extreme fast shutter speed and low aperture almost made it look like a night time with flash pic!

I am very happy with her health, i have just increased her food a little today... i may see a bit of burn on some tips.... we'll see i guess! Shes feeding hardcore at the moment i can barely keep up


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 26, 2012)

gettin there lol! man i'm baked i just realized i got my head sideways lookin at nothin..... better hop to it. Shit to do, a sexy plant to caress.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 26, 2012)

Day 24 Flowering. She looks like she needs an early flush, something is not quite right. 2morrow will be fine. my Nutrient tank has gone a little cloudy, thinking something to do with the silica perhaps. I'll wait another day, wait and see what she looks like then. I am feeding rather heavy so she maybe just copping a hiding 
Frosting up reeeal nice.



































here's my clones, well 4 left. For me and my mentor. 1 will be left over for outside perhaps. Got a bit better setup for them now  proper grow-lux lights quite red in the spectrum end specifically for keeping a short node and bushy structured clone.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful pics flowamasta! I wish i was smoking them buds


----------



## curly604 (Aug 26, 2012)

looking fucking outstanding there flowa! .... as always  she is just fucking beautiful aint she? your making the flip to flower all the more tempting haha. thanks for the quick reply on my thread too , i think i may do a bit more topping already did about 9 cuts on her a while back and like you said its all a learning experience its jsut hard to make desions when your not entirely sure if it will help or hurt you in the end ya know what i mean? guess i just gotta get over that


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 26, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Beautiful pics flowamasta! I wish i was smoking them buds


lol Thanx mate  It is indeed top quality smoke! i still only have 1-2 bingles but usually 1 is plenty.... my tolerance for this erb has barely increased, my size of bowl perhaps hehe but 1 good cone sends me into a raging cough and an intense body/eye stone that seems to last forever if you don't pass out.... if you casually sink 3 small cones watch out, they catch up and by then its too late no gettin up from the couch then... loooove it. Very lucky to have my strains... even more lucky i have 1 single 'apple' seed from my last outdoor crop from 1 plant. Gave only 1 seed on the entire plant. Oh boy i kept that. Original super skunk. From waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back.



curly604 said:


> looking fucking outstanding there flowa! .... as always  she is just fucking beautiful aint she? your making the flip to flower all the more tempting haha. thanks for the quick reply on my thread too , i think i may do a bit more topping already did about 9 cuts on her a while back and like you said its all a learning experience its jsut hard to make desions when your not entirely sure if it will help or hurt you in the end ya know what i mean? guess i just gotta get over that


The trick is in recovery time and amount taken off while topping. Don't go too far down the stems.... leave more growth on bigger branches as they will branch out more when fimmed... smaller branches take 1-2 nodes off..... these are literally throw away tips by the way... tiny fingertip size toppings. You will soon learn how much to take off... and if you're not sure and you really still want to try on a particular branch, just take 1 node off, this will create a 'step up' cola where it will have 2 main tips at similar heights and not shadowing each other, you can do this uniformly if you have spread your plant evenly. Like i once said in an older thread...'i was shocked to see my mentor hack, snip and pinch nearly every tip on my first grow' Now i see why. I did half half on my 2nd grow and was disappointed with a slightly lower yield and being a summer grow a slightly over-temp grow and lower potency... now im on my 5th grow in total (indoor) and have discovered these plant techniques... well i should say learnt them a better way, from a book or teacher is one thing.....

_But to learn and snip yourself you will soon KNOW what and why something happened. 
_


----------



## curly604 (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks flow .... well i got really high earlier and didnt really make a decision yet haha but i think i will try doing some more topping/FIMing on some of them and leave some as well at least then i will know which way i do like and which way i dont and see how the plant reacts differently and so on, i guess i should look at it more as a fun learning experience seeing as this is my first scrog . cheers man happy growing!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 27, 2012)

curly604 said:


> thanks flow .... well i got really high earlier and didnt really make a decision yet haha but i think i will try doing some more topping/FIMing on some of them and leave some as well at least then i will know which way i do like and which way i dont and see how the plant reacts differently and so on, i guess i should look at it more as a fun learning experience seeing as this is my first scrog . cheers man happy growing!


no problemo  if i wasn't soo damn high right now i'd be sitting in front of my tent watching my pistils unfurl


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 27, 2012)

day 25 .....


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 28, 2012)

Ive run out of words to describe how crazy fast and big your plants are growing. If there are plant steroids..Flowamasta knows where to get em!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Ive run out of words to describe how crazy fast and big your plants are growing. If there are plant steroids..Flowamasta knows where to get em!


maybe Cycoflower really is CYCO  LOL YEAH BUT I DUNNO! i'm starting to think myself this is a little abnormal.... i feel like the end is just round the corner!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 28, 2012)

Well Ive already decided that im running cyco's full range next round.. I guess time will tell! Have you used cyco on all your monster grows?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Well Ive already decided that im running cyco's full range next round.. I guess time will tell! Have you used cyco on all your monster grows?


Yes i have only ever used cyco. I am however not happy with their uptake or zyme, the 2 don't agree with this system, i replaced uptake with general hydros 'floralicious' and i use cyco's sugarush as opposed to zyme. Both have root enhancers but suga rush doesn't make my res slimy. I will give this suga rush a go this round instead of pineapple like last round and see how the resins build using that. My mentor is having nice results currently.


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 28, 2012)

man that thing is a monster. you are a pro flow


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 28, 2012)

sounds good to me! excited for my next round


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Ive run out of words to describe how crazy fast and big your plants are growing. If there are plant steroids..Flowamasta knows where to get em!


Im truly fuckin amazed at how healthy he keeps her hey, I sussed out the cyco range yesterday and will be changing over after this grow too, if mine turn out half as good as this I will have some unbelievable smoke for me and my mate!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 28, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Im truly fuckin amazed at how healthy he keeps her hey, I sussed out the cyco range yesterday and will be changing over after this grow too, if mine turn out half as good as this I will have some unbelievable smoke for me and my mate!


me too! I cant wait to run cyco and see how I go, My local has the cyco prokit' for about $260-$270 i think


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> man that thing is a monster. you are a pro flow


haha thanx Slayer  gettin better am i


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 28, 2012)

yea man your stuff looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good i wanna try some lol


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Im truly fuckin amazed at how healthy he keeps her hey, I sussed out the cyco range yesterday and will be changing over after this grow too, if mine turn out half as good as this I will have some unbelievable smoke for me and my mate!


Honestly, i've never had an unhealthy plant in my life  
There is 1 thing i always say when someone chooses to go the cyco route... and that's buy the XL, or rather use it! it's in the prokit in a tiny 100ml bottle, sometimes red, sometimes yellow, same shit (99.7% pure super phosphoric acid) at around 40% dilution. Used only during week 3 veg, and thats with a plant like mine.... not these little 1-2 oz plants you see around. the plant must me strong and have an incredible immunity system to combat the burning from the XL, but this is what it is designed to do. Burn the fine root hairs to aid in water retention while leaf cells divide and the acids build super phosphates to create an explosion of massive growth over the next week. Only to be used ONCE during the plants cycle.
It is Magic stuff. DO NOT GET IT ON YOUR HANDS. DONT EVEN RUB YOUR EYES AFTER HANDLING THE BOTTLE. USED AT 0.5 ML PER LITRE. IT EATS CONCRETE. COMPLETELY SAFE FOR PLANTS and degrades naturally exposed to oxygen/air.
Thanx for the kind words  she is healthy, i take it for granted, i was lucky to meet my teacher.



Gorbzzz said:


> me too! I cant wait to run cyco and see how I go, My local has the cyco prokit' for about $260-$270 i think


I'm almost positive you could get it for less. After all you may become a regular. But if you have to buy it at that get it, then look for some additives online that store well in 5 litres, like silica, swell, Dr. Repair, Potash. The grow and bloom try to use fresh, micro-nutrients and so forth. Fresh is just better, there is organics in some so once opened try to seal back up quickly and keep in a dark cool pace. They will last a good year or so, but i dont trust longer for the base bloom or grow a+b. 

You will go through more of bloom than anything, lots of B1 Boost (organic), lots of silica, Dr. Repair is the BEST to have on hand for instant deficiency relief, and be safely used at 2-3 ml per litre on a big healthy plant during veg. if tap water is atrocious that is.....

hope that helps


----------



## Friendly Caregiver (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Flowamasta, I just tuned in and am loving your setup. You take great care of your plants. I just started this grow a few days ago, check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Honestly, i've never had an unhealthy plant in my life
> There is 1 thing i always say when someone chooses to go the cyco route... and that's buy the XL, or rather use it! it's in the prokit in a tiny 100ml bottle, sometimes red, sometimes yellow, same shit (99.7% pure super phosphoric acid) at around 40% dilution. Used only during week 3 veg, and thats with a plant like mine.... not these little 1-2 oz plants you see around. the plant must me strong and have an incredible immunity system to combat the burning from the XL, but this is what it is designed to do. Burn the fine root hairs to aid in water retention while leaf cells divide and the acids build super phosphates to create an explosion of massive growth over the next week. Only to be used ONCE during the plants cycle.
> It is Magic stuff. DO NOT GET IT ON YOUR HANDS. DONT EVEN RUB YOUR EYES AFTER HANDLING THE BOTTLE. USED AT 0.5 ML PER LITRE. IT EATS CONCRETE. COMPLETELY SAFE FOR PLANTS and degrades naturally exposed to oxygen/air.
> Thanx for the kind words  she is healthy, i take it for granted, i was lucky to meet my teacher.
> ...



awesome info flo  thanks mate!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

Friendly Caregiver said:


> Hey Flowamasta, I just tuned in and am loving your setup. You take great care of your plants. I just started this grow a few days ago, check it out when you get a chance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2312067


Thanx for stoppin by man  and by the way, i'm only growing 1 plant  it just looks like lots.... beautiful setup you have there! wish i could play with a room like that 



Gorbzzz said:


> awesome info flo  thanks mate!


no problemo man


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

An artists impression of a Monster Cannabis Plant.

Day 26 Flower. already like coke cans.


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 28, 2012)

just amazing man


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> An artists impression of a Monster Cannabis Plant.
> 
> Day 26 Flower. already like coke cans.


Dig this shot. Really gives a clearer idea of your grow technique. Very impressive. It's evident that you didn't just start doing this yesterday.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> just amazing man


 why thankyou kindly sir Slayer! the camera loves me lol



lordjin said:


> Dig this shot. Really gives a clearer idea of your grow technique. Very impressive. It's evident that you didn't just start doing this yesterday.


LOL  hehe give me a big head. Bigger i mean. Maybe i'm an alien and i was sent here to grow magical weed. I maybe growing these from dust spores from the planet Jupiter crossed with a secret magical substance that if even wrote down what it was called your head would implode with it's mass complexity.  Only for the serious astral travelers  People that don't mind slipping in and out of 'reality' so to speak. I mean after all, are we really here? are you really here? maybe we're experiments....

MAYBE YOU'RE MINE. 







gotta check this ufo vid out..... i don't really care if u believe or not!  thats up to you to decide, but this guy ends up getting his tripod out, and this does not move like anything i've ever seen. what do you think people?

[video=youtube;IrYlwQmC0ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrYlwQmC0ws&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hahaha fuckin hell mate this plant just gets better and better! You really have got this shit down pat. I reckon you should write down week by week exactly what you do *wink* *wink* and send it to me lol nice work bro, you are very deserving of the name flowamaster  

Damn that UFO vid is pretty cool hey, definitely doesn't look like anything I've ever seen before either! I honestly believe there is something else out there, there has to be, we can't be the only lucky fuckers that get the perfect planet!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahaha fuckin hell mate this plant just gets better and better! You really have got this shit down pat. I reckon you should write down week by week exactly what you do *wink* *wink* and send it to me lol nice work bro, you are very deserving of the name flowamaster
> 
> Damn that UFO vid is pretty cool hey, definitely doesn't look like anything I've ever seen before either! I honestly believe there is something else out there, there has to be, we can't be the only lucky fuckers that get the perfect planet!


Thanx man! she's grown completely different from last grow, i have 3 times the amount of heads, alot more smaller and spread out but everything will be of a better quality again hopefully everything will be able to breathe better, and get more light.

Day 27 Flowering.... you may have noticed updates have been turned into _daily_ updates. This helps me adjust accordingly with nutrients, as i can check back at my photos each day and it helps me read what she is feeling. A slightly early flush Later tonight and this will start her off fresh for the start of week 5. she has drank her res down t the last 15 litres. she is really thirsty. I told you guys she'd double in size in 1 week 































and here is my newest batch of glycerine tincture. 

200ml of 100% FOOD GRADE Vegetable glycerine.
10 grams of finely ground Jack x Skunk mull (quality primos ofcourse)
20 grams of high grade dry ice hash 73 micron. (mixed strains hopefully high in psychoactives!  )
It only just mixes. The pics you see here are after it has been sitting for a few hours on the hydro propagator heating pad. 

The colour is completely dark, extremely thick viscosity. I can clearly see the potency will be atleast double that of my last tincture. It smells INCREDIBLE WITH THE LID OFF!!! This will continue to soak and mix until i have run out of my other tincture. I've already licked the spoon and it soothed me like a shot of tequila


----------



## curly604 (Aug 29, 2012)

fuck man im gone for a few days and your girl has taken right off! good on ya man! fuck around thats it man i did some final cuts on my girl today and after i give her a bit of time to settle back down im flippin her! topped maybe half the top colas to get an idea of whaat the difference will be and i too those cuts as clones of coarse  soon i will have some nice big buds going .... hopefully close to the size of yours  and holy fuck man thats gonna be quite the tincture your brewwing up there you could get a whole damn army high ....... now that i think about it shit like that could end wars haha just feed both sides massive amounts of tincture and they'll just start working together to find a couch and munchies lol! cheers man stay lifted and stay happy!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2012)

Mate i just love looking at her, it's so mesmerizing  are you a member on stoner haven? If you are theres a comp for nicest cola where you can win some primo seeds, i reckon a close up of one of your girls cola would come close to winning bro!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)

curly604 said:


> fuck man im gone for a few days and your girl has taken right off! good on ya man! fuck around thats it man i did some final cuts on my girl today and after i give her a bit of time to settle back down im flippin her! topped maybe half the top colas to get an idea of whaat the difference will be and i too those cuts as clones of coarse  soon i will have some nice big buds going .... hopefully close to the size of yours  and holy fuck man thats gonna be quite the tincture your brewwing up there you could get a whole damn army high ....... now that i think about it shit like that could end wars haha just feed both sides massive amounts of tincture and they'll just start working together to find a couch and munchies lol! cheers man stay lifted and stay happy!


Too kind curly!  Good man topping some tips, i'm sure you will come out on top! 
Yes the tincture should be very potent. I'm going for 'only a couple of drops to do the trick!' You clearly can't see through it.... hehe there is ALOT of hash, i weighed in around 20 grams of beautiful quality dry ice hash along with the erb, she's been soaking for nearly a week i guess now and all day i'm shaking it and stiring it! if i got the heater on in the lounge that helps keep it more runny when i shake it up, should help with the extraction. Definitely working though, you can see the consistency has changed and there is tiny little bubbles on the surface and it smells superb! glad i put some Jack skunk in, certainly added some funk & spice! Going to be some smelly tincture! dont know if ive said before i licked the spoon after mixing and it warmed me up like grog! Oooh it'll work alright! Best thing about this stuff? i can take it everywhere and dose when i want, i got plenty of little amber droper vials, and one 10ml vial seems to last me just under 1 week, thats the first batch anyway.... this new stuff is going to be insane!. Yes it would put a damper on war thats for sure. 5 minutes in and people would forget who and where they are and probably look for the nearest pie shop!



eastcoastmo said:


> Mate i just love looking at her, it's so mesmerizing  are you a member on stoner haven? If you are theres a comp for nicest cola where you can win some primo seeds, i reckon a close up of one of your girls cola would come close to winning bro!!


no i try to keep it simple, 1 site is plenty for me, i do have some sort of other life hehe, But yeah thanx for the compliments man! Most of my grows have been up there with the best i'm almost sure!, after spending a fair deal on equipment and setting up and the effort put it, i feel its only fair that i try to do it the best way i can. No gettin lazy in these grows, i check everything daily, feed lines, health, water and electrical connections... i won't sleep without checking, and sometimes check again, incase i might of bumped something. The other day, asleep in bed i woke to hear a tiny metal scraping noise, i got up and checked her, and after watching for a loooong time, i finally seen what it was. I noticed the rear fan had shifted a little and it was blowing on the light shade and a piece of copper wire was JUST resting on the edge and as the fan came past it just shifted the shade so that it would scrape the wire, almost like nails on a damn chalkboard. 

OCWGD...... Obsessive Compulsive Weed growing Dissorder.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)

The naughty girl i dream about..... I'm sure she would get along great with my mrs


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol dude but good on you as the ganja you grow is fuckin amazing


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol dude but good on you as the ganja you grow is fuckin amazing


thanx maaaate  its handy following your instincts sometimes, better to try something if somethings going wrong than to do nothing and hope for the best. It's like when we go through the Mcdonalds fast food drive thru, we want them to get our damn order right.... but we KNOW anything can happen


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>


That chick is hot, yo.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)

gotta have this one 







naughty naughty..... my mrs is gonna bust me soon and its gonna be oooooooooooooooon 

all these lady pics on my profile, she likes to see my updates


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx maaaate  its handy following your instincts sometimes, better to try something if somethings going wrong than to do nothing and hope for the best. It's like when we go through the Mcdonalds fast food drive thru, we want them to get our damn order right.... but we KNOW anything can happen


Ha ha ha that is a fuckin good analogy dude. I seriously reckon we'd be good mates if we lived closer, you crack me up
man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> gotta have this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is pretty fuckin hot though, its those eyes....i looove those eyes


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL, thanx guys  maybe an update later on, i'm smashed on tinc..... new stuff is wwwwwooooow  keeps getting darker and darker  i'll keep brewing don't worry


----------



## swampwater (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Flowa, here is my hydro project two weeks in to bloom. WTF!!! Man in week two she grew over 12 inches; I was not expecting that. I had to re-work my blooming area to accomidate her growth. No shit, in the big pot and eliveatd to drain she is over 78 inches tall at the top. Your 100 percent perlite and the Cyco nutes work to produce some shit man. It is not that hard, look at her there in the corner; I started growing last Feb. and this is my first attempt at hydroponics. Thanks for the pointers man. I'll rep you when I can again.

P.S. Have you picked up some of the Cyco Suga Rush? It is new here in the U.S.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2012)

swampwater said:


> View attachment 2314495
> Hey Flowa, here is my hydro project two weeks in to bloom. WTF!!! Man in week two she grew over 12 inches; I was not expecting that. I had to re-work my blooming area to accomidate her growth. No shit, in the big pot and eliveatd to drain she is over 78 inches tall at the top. Your 100 percent perlite and the Cyco nutes work to produce some shit man. It is not that hard, look at her there in the corner; I started growing last Feb. and this is my first attempt at hydroponics. Thanks for the pointers man. I'll rep you when I can again.
> 
> P.S. Have you picked up some of the Cyco Suga Rush? It is new here in the U.S.


THAT is some sexy ass work man! shweet  Man i'm soo glad things are working out for you! seems as though you have a slightly stretchy strain there  a little more training during flip is sometimes very helpful in placement of heads, as the 2nd week they stop kinda stretching and start to node up....
Congratulations on your first hydro man, good luck with everything!! Looking really beautiful! REEEEEEEP +
Yeah cyco seems to be pretty good, i have seen mixed results, but there are some people out there who think you feed full strength all the time and so on... I feel that cyco displays really good characteristics with health and if she needs a feed, or a flush. everything is very consistent with my grows, ph rarely spikes if at all. I couldn't be more happy with cyco nutrients. I see no reason to try something different yet. 
Yes i have the suga rush  (spearmint) Very thick in viscosity i had to really give it a good stir or it would most likely sit on the bottom of the res. I'm just uploading now, so pics shortly, the trichomes are different from last grow, shorter but a fatter bulbous sphere.... Her smell is not the same as last grow as yet, maybe my new filter is doing a better job at keeping the smell down. I rarely touch my buds, i never squeeze them, i let them from in an uninterrupted environment, so each and every trichome can mature and ripen perfectly.


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 30, 2012)

sweet set up swampwater.....what is sugar rush?

molasses compound?


----------



## Greenfuture (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey flowa! I recently found your thread and I am seriously impressed. I really like the shape and form of your plant, that is exactly what I am looking for. Im currently doing my first grow in a closet. If you could stop by, take a look and perhaps give me a tip or two on when/how to top and prune my girl in order for her to look as close to yours as possible, then that would be greatly appreciated!

Here is my journal. I just posted a few pictures so that you could get a good look and hopefully tell me when to top. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/556458-greenfutures-400w-closetgrow-ultimate.html

Your new fan, Greenfuture


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2012)

A late day 28 update..... got carried away, bit shocked at the amount of resin produced over-night!!!  Could be the cycos Suga rush 











































I'm starting to see my Plant everywhere, she's embossed into my eyelids. 















Top it off with a sample of a new batch of honey  had to get a taste test! Very VERY PURE. Transluscent reddy orange in colour with a very sweet piney outdoor weed smell


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2012)

Wicked bro, that suga rush has smashed the resin on that baby


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Flowa, what parts of the cyco range do you use? Im looking at getting the grow a and b, bloom a and b, flush, suga rush, potash and cilica, is that all i should look at? Theres bloody heaps in the range hey, could spend hundreds on one small crop


----------



## swampwater (Aug 30, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> sweet set up swampwater.....what is sugar rush?
> 
> molasses compound?


Cyco - suga rush is phosphates and potash to increase flavor. It's some thick and slimy stuff, I mix it in realy well.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked bro, that suga rush has smashed the resin on that baby


could very well be, or the Swell.... The Swell is supposed to be the resin builder, the Suga rush is an enhancer i believe, for flavor but it may have played a part in making the resin glisten so early on.



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, what parts of the cyco range do you use? Im looking at getting the grow a and b, bloom a and b, flush, suga rush, potash and cilica, is that all i should look at? Theres bloody heaps in the range hey, could spend hundreds on one small crop


I'd say it would be wise to use B1 Boost also, as this has great vitamins and it really does boost the veg growth and keeps it a nice dark green. Swell is another important part. It is followed by Potash to begin in the first 3 weeks flower. Then switch to Swell. The 2 play a unique part in activating the specific parts of bud growth. Give swell too early and it may be what's happening with mine..... perhaps. It speeds maturing and helps ripen. If you have a longer flowering strain you could go another week of potash no worries. 
Potash is only at 1ml. B1 Boost is only 1 ml. (additives) 
Grow/Bloom (A+B) veg=2ml(grow) Flower=3ml.(bloom)
silica. normal rates 1ml. When Swell is added silica rates rise to 2 ml. I go 2.5 (big plant).
Dr. Repair 1ml..... 2ml for cal/mag repair, but don't over do other additives on top of extra Dr. Repair.

You don't actually use that many additives. Well actually, YOU DON'T NEED TO..... cyco likes to go over the top in my opinion. The plants may handle it if they are tough, healthy and large, but for most small growers be wise with nutrient strengths. My plant really is VERY big, and can handle full strength Base Bloom as long as i don't go overboard with additives. I Only use Silica, Potash..., Swell..., Floralicious (General Hydro) and Dr Repair. I may use a little B1 Boost during the first couple of weeks of flower, for a bit of added nitrogen, this also boosts metabolism during transition.

So to be very clear during flower week 1,2,3 i use Bloom A+B, silica,potash, B1 boost, Dr Repair.
Week 4,5,6,7 Bloom...., Silica (2ml) Swell (2.5ml). Nothing else. You want the plant to leach food out of it storage... I flush for atleast 1 week, and use Florakleen. But not at the moment, cold weather, no salt build up.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> sweet set up swampwater.....what is sugar rush?
> 
> molasses compound?


Suga rush is a mix of natural cane sugar, mollases spearmint extract... not sure what else, very thick and dilutes better than you first think.



Greenfuture said:


> Hey flowa! I recently found your thread and I am seriously impressed. I really like the shape and form of your plant, that is exactly what I am looking for. Im currently doing my first grow in a closet. If you could stop by, take a look and perhaps give me a tip or two on when/how to top and prune my girl in order for her to look as close to yours as possible, then that would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Here is my journal. I just posted a few pictures so that you could get a good look and hopefully tell me when to top. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/556458-greenfutures-400w-closetgrow-ultimate.html
> 
> Your new fan, Greenfuture


Thanx man! nearly missed you post! I shall take a look shortly  have a small list to go through


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks heaps Flowa, really appreciate the detailed response hey! Legend


----------



## swampwater (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey FlowA, suga rush is new here. It's almost clear and there is no trace of spearmint here, at least not on the lable or by smell. It figures they would keep the good stuff there.


----------



## swampwater (Aug 30, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Hey FlowA, suga rush is new here. It's almost clear and there is no trace of spearmint here, at least not on the lable or by smell. It figures they would keep the good stuff there.


I stand corrected. I just returned from my grow room and upon closer inspection there is a hint of spearmint. It is hard to smell in there as the organic nutes I use on some plants has a fregrance all it's own. I just got it last week and have only used it once. FlowA; thanks for the detailed breakdown, I didn't look past the lable.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;gk3hzGukzwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk3hzGukzwY[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 1, 2012)

love this shit


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 1, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> love this shit


dUuuuuuuuub Siiiiiiiiik, he is wild  i don't there is a vid of him i haven't watched! or a song i haven't downloaded  his recorded digital songs are NO WHERE near his live 100% vocal mixes. his voice is what gives it the special edge, and the fact he does it all in real time. FREAK! fukin sweet.

Here is a update for day 30 last night.

_*FlowaMasta's 1 Plant Monster Scrog has JUST passed the half way mark!!!













































*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow bro, i cant believe she's only half way along, she'a gunna have some monster colas on her when she's finished


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 1, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, i cant believe she's only half way along, she'a gunna have some monster colas on her when she's finished


Almost not sure what to say here! They are already massive  i got heads that have already fallen over in the back row, and some small ones actually hanging upside down, i need to get in there in tie some up underneath, i got a broken hand from slippin ass up the other day and a bit limited at what i can do, thank fuk i got it all setup beforehand....
These could very well be my biggest colas EVER. Well and truly thicker than coke cans some of them easily weighing in excess of 60 grams (some colas) She is putting on a huuuuuge amount of weight lately, i walk past the tent, and i can actually see the whole bloody thing wobbling under her weight!

She really really stinks this round. Pure skunk aroma. Sickly lemony and funky at the same time.. very odd. I checked back on my dates it's correct i am on day 30 following tonight. Calyxs are swelling and resin is also starting to thicken up now and produce. I'm feeding at Max base strength, and only silica and swell. I have some large fans underside that are starting to autumn off so i can start to reduce her feeds now, and top up with water and half strength suga rush. It's time for her to really start sucking her life support. One more good feeding next week and things will start to taper off. If i think somethings going to inhibit her flavour i stop using it and stick with only sugars and base. Silica or any additive late on is entirely useless and will only add contaminants to your final product. My buds always dry with a natural colour and i ALWAYS get smoooth tasting potent erb. I have never had a bad flush, nor a bad harvest to date. I try different techniques little changes here and there but i never add anything i'm not sure of during the last 2-3 weeks of flowering.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2012)

Hahahaha thats awesome dude, 30 days in and colas are falling over because of the weight lol! 
Well man you definitely have this growing thing down pat, its great learning how you do it so cheers for having me along for the ride  really enjoying watching this girl grow, im seeing massive changes every time you update, its great


----------



## 2easy (Sep 2, 2012)

whats your opinion on the cyco flower pgr's now flowa. i honestly think your buds look frostier this time around and your yield certainly doesnt seem to have been affected.

thats just my opinion based on photos but just wondering what your opinion is as you are the one that sees your plants everyday


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahahaha thats awesome dude, 30 days in and colas are falling over because of the weight lol!
> Well man you definitely have this growing thing down pat, its great learning how you do it so cheers for having me along for the ride  really enjoying watching this girl grow, im seeing massive changes every time you update, its great


No problemo man  happy to have all of you along for the ride! hopefully my hand gets better soon so can support those hefty fat girls!! scary stuff.



2easy said:


> whats your opinion on the cyco flower pgr's now flowa. i honestly think your buds look frostier this time around and your yield certainly doesnt seem to have been affected.
> 
> thats just my opinion based on photos but just wondering what your opinion is as you are the one that sees your plants everyday


Nice observation 2easy  I still like the PGR's for certain strain applications. The more indica, the less i will use if any. To be honest i would say frost is about on par with last grow at day 30... i will find a couple of comparison shots.... Frost came on a little earlier this round and has a different close-up look to my last grow maybe because of my different sugar product. (suga rush instead of pineapple rush)

here is day 30 GROW 4 (LAST GROW) SAME STRAIN OFCOURSE








AND HERE IS THIS GROW...


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 2, 2012)

2 VERY DIFFERENT PLANTS BUT SAME STRAIN EXACTLY!! MOTHER & DAUGHTER!!

Here is a timeline of flowering so far for the current grow.

day 1 Flower







Day 7 Flowering.







day 11 Flowering... didnt have a day 14...







day 20 Flowering.... Massive growth in 9 days







day 25 Flowering.







Last night, day 30 Flowering  Obvious she's putting weight on by now..........







here is day 30 flowering for my last grow, Bigger buds, but alot less of them


----------



## mrpeoples (Sep 2, 2012)

looks like your getting better with age my friend..... sort of like a fine wine


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2012)

Thats a great comparison dude, you're right too, while you had thicker buds at this time last plant, you have way more colas this time that look like they may end up yielding more!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 2, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> looks like your getting better with age my friend..... sort of like a fine wine


Such a splendid compliment  much appreciated mrpeoples. 



eastcoastmo said:


> Thats a great comparison dude, you're right too, while you had thicker buds at this time last plant, you have way more colas this time that look like they may end up yielding more!


It will be a good exciting weigh in for sure, i never squeeze the colas as this stage (too scared to damage any growing cells!) so i cant tell you how dense they are, but it looks like they will still fill out really nicely, there is still alot of energy stored so still alot of bud growing to do yet! maybe i was over adventurous with my topping!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2012)

I dont think there is any such thing as over adventurous with topping mate lol


----------



## mrpeoples (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm thinking u may become a legend by getting a kilo (36 ounces) from 1 indoor plant


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> I dont think there is any such thing as over adventurous with topping mate lol


thanx for the positivity! 



mrpeoples said:


> I'm thinking u may become a legend by getting a kilo (36 ounces) from 1 indoor plant


lol Been done before peoples  not by me, with an extra week or so in veg to fill the screen a little more, and yes 2lb is within limits. Even 3 lb. in a larger space ofcourse.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 2, 2012)

damn flowa she is looking frosty as a mutha! not to mention all those flower sites! great fucking work man true genius! im hoping my plant will start to look like yours soon ...just did the flip today and unfortunatly didnt have time to take pictures  but i will tomorrow for sure , im thinking that the second screen i bought is a good idea cause i got a feeling these colas are gonna bulk up fast and need lots of support! cheers man happy growing 

p.s. : oh ya and thanks for the pm on the deemsters  very cool thread ya got there


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2012)

curly604 said:


> damn flowa she is looking frosty as a mutha! not to mention all those flower sites! great fucking work man true genius! im hoping my plant will start to look like yours soon ...just did the flip today and unfortunatly didnt have time to take pictures  but i will tomorrow for sure , im thinking that the second screen i bought is a good idea cause i got a feeling these colas are gonna bulk up fast and need lots of support! cheers man happy growing
> 
> p.s. : oh ya and thanks for the pm on the deemsters  very cool thread ya got there


LOL  cheers man, can't wait for pics!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha flowa before tryin to bash my growin skills look in on here brother your workin to dam hard and for wot ?? Tryin to justify workin so hard is by no means easy cannabis comes from a plant which is nt hard to grow as you ll see if u hit the link lol

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448640-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under.html

chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wot ya na wanna play anymore lol


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha flowa before tryin to bash my growin skills look in on here brother your workin to dam hard and for wot ?? Tryin to justify workin so hard is by no means easy cannabis comes from a plant which is nt hard to grow as you ll see if u hit the link lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448640-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under.html
> 
> chedz





cheddar1985 said:


> Wot ya na wanna play anymore lol


i simply refuse to waste my time. You think i work hard to grow my plant lol!? If you knew of me at all on this site you would know just how god damn simple my setup really is. Once again get your facts right, and yea try post in my thread thinkin people are gonna be interested when you go and insult me!? Nice try. The difference in your cannabis and mine is far from a thin line. I don't even need to justify myself , you know what? i barely try to grow erb. I just use my given TRUE knowledge and put it to horticultural use. I use science. You use your keyboard and mouth. Don't even try. I studied this shit thick and thin and i'm afraid you can't tell me how to grow. Do you see people tellin me how to grow? 

Quality. Not a single trichome disturbed. Instead of thinking you know best... how bout acknowledging people on doing a nice job? you seem to be only the 2nd dick i've come across on RIU who doesn't know when to give up and when he's been defeated. Your excuse for stretchy ass plants....... 'they are true og, its in their traits they put weight on later on in 4th and 5th week.' Well Guess what I just passed day 31 and my colas are falling over all over the place. A true grower would manage his canopy and adjust to suit the stretch. Not let them go crazy and messy all over the place. A nice managed canopy is how to grow indoors and gain the biggest yields. Strain has nothing to do with it. Simple.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey all whom are interested 

day 32 Flowering. Resin is ooooozing


----------



## kev.au (Sep 3, 2012)

What camera do you use brother?. Beautiful shots!, those close-ups are amazing.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2012)

kev.au said:


> What camera do you use brother?. Beautiful shots!, those close-ups are amazing.


Thanx man! thought i made s good choice, i used to do a little photography in school, loved it so i try to make it a little artistic too 

I use a Samsung WB150f i bought it for around $250 6 months ago. around $200 even now and i still go down to the camera shops to test their macro modes and still to this day the samsung seems to snap the beauties closest up. Anything upto 3cm away from the lens. It's a compact with pro features, (Full Manual Mode) for iso/shutter/aperture


----------



## kev.au (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks mate, could you confirm that this is the same camera?.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Samsung-WB150F-Black-100-BRAND-NEW-FEDEX-/180922813376?pt=AU_Digital_Cameras&hash=item2a1fd70bc0#ht_1459wt_1139


----------



## Greenfuture (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey flowa. Im watching your grow daily. Clearly you know what you are doing and my goal is to grow and shape my plant to something as close to yours as possible, eventhough im growing in 100% coco. Anyway, I just made a post in my journal with a question. It would be awesome if you could stop by and give your opinion.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/556458-greenfutures-400w-closetgrow-ultimate.html

Your fan,
Greenfuture


----------



## Chipper Pig (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello Flowa, I havent been on here for sometime, but i would have to say lady jack is looking just awesome. A fair few more colas than last grow i see. Some heavy topping this time around. 

Eat a dick Cheddar1985


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha flowa before tryin to bash my growin skills look in on here brother your workin to dam hard and for wot ?? Tryin to justify workin so hard is by no means easy cannabis comes from a plant which is nt hard to grow as you ll see if u hit the link lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448640-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under.html
> 
> chedz



Ha ha ha you sir are a complete and utter
fuckwit, crawl back under your rock and let people admire a real
grower!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2012)

Lookin real nice flowa, you're right about that resin, she is starting ooze lol


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2012)

kev.au said:


> Thanks mate, could you confirm that this is the same camera?.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Samsung-WB150F-Black-100-BRAND-NEW-FEDEX-/180922813376?pt=AU_Digital_Cameras&hash=item2a1fd70bc0#ht_1459wt_1139


correct  what a fukin bargain. Grab it. Thank me later 



Greenfuture said:


> Hey flowa. Im watching your grow daily. Clearly you know what you are doing and my goal is to grow and shape my plant to something as close to yours as possible, eventhough im growing in 100% coco. Anyway, I just made a post in my journal with a question. It would be awesome if you could stop by and give your opinion.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/556458-greenfutures-400w-closetgrow-ultimate.html
> 
> ...


Lookin good man  you won't kill her  shes a weed 



Chipper Pig said:


> Hello Flowa, I havent been on here for sometime, but i would have to say lady jack is looking just awesome. A fair few more colas than last grow i see. Some heavy topping this time around.
> 
> Eat a dick Cheddar1985


Thanx man, lol things are lookin good. Yeah chedz... he like to give his patients harsh weed. Wonder if hes ever had a 100 gram cola before that fits in your hand. lol.......



eastcoastmo said:


> Lookin real nice flowa, you're right about that resin, she is starting ooze lol


She's a real honey dripper this Jack x Skunk, she loves it, got sticky strands all over the place. She is getting pretty funky now and there is no hiding the smell. Useless scrubbers.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2012)

We are fukin Crankin!! Got my mrs to take some snaps tonight to help thanx to ms FlowaMasta!!

Hit day 33 tonight, and i can't believe how ripe she is! not even week 6 and i'm seeing huuuuge resin production, and it's not gonna stop anytime soon! still growing!! still getting fatter!

Day 33 *Flower*


----------



## Chipper Pig (Sep 4, 2012)

I would love one of those baby Jacks! When do you turn your uvb light on mate? I am 6 days in to flower. I have a journal but i dont know how to put the link to it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

I need a decent camera me think lmao no hard feelin lad opinions opinions haha


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> I would love one of those baby Jacks! When do you turn your uvb light on mate? I am 6 days in to flower. I have a journal but i dont know how to put the link to it.


I would love to share  i am already using my uvb, it's been on for a couple of weeks now, i started on the usual side (left) now i have alternated it to the right hand side. I can already see how much difference shes made to that one cola, so i'm going round the tent 1 week per corner just to 'spice' it up a little. When you make your signature, highlight the text you want converted to URL and copy your page link first ofcourse and then paste it in the paperclip thingy with the little earth.



cheddar1985 said:


> I need a decent camera me think lmao no hard feelin lad opinions opinions haha


Good man  She is a sweet cam, i've been through my fair share, seems as though Samsung know exactly what they are doing when it comes to taking MACROscopic pics  no need for a scope here, just zoom in. Full size pics unmolested are around 5-8mb in size for 1 pic!!! so they are drastically downsized to suit RIU, so you can imagine what they look like on a 127cm LED LCD. Poster material easily.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Flower, i should put my uvb in sometime soon then.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I would love to share  i am already using my uvb, it's been on for a couple of weeks now, i started on the usual side (left) now i have alternated it to the right hand side. I can already see how much difference shes made to that one cola, so i'm going round the tent 1 week per corner just to 'spice' it up a little. When you make your signature, highlight the text you want converted to URL and copy your page link first ofcourse and then paste it in the paperclip thingy with the little earth.
> 
> 
> Good man  She is a sweet cam, i've been through my fair share, seems as though Samsung know exactly what they are doing when it comes to taking MACROscopic pics  no need for a scope here, just zoom in. Full size pics unmolested are around 5-8mb in size for 1 pic!!! so they are drastically downsized to suit RIU, so you can imagine what they look like on a 127cm LED LCD. Poster material easily.



what uvb light do you use


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2012)

cfl 26 watt UVB/UVA 10% UVB rating i use it within 6 inches for maximum efficiency without uv sun damage. It will sunburn like the sun, very quickly. Very bad for human skin/eyes i always switch off if i'm in there for a bit


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok the uvb is spot on for multiplying trichs as it trys to protect from the rays so how long u leave em on durin your light cycle? as ive heard mixed reveiws about how long it should be!!


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 4, 2012)

Make me a poster flowa!!


----------



## mrpeoples (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ok the uvb is spot on for multiplying trichs as it trys to protect from the rays so how long u leave em on durin your light cycle? as ive heard mixed reveiws about how long it should be!!


good question.... i'm looking into UVB for the next grow..... the crystals going on that plant are fucking epic... and all at 6 weeks!!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> View attachment 2320753
> 
> cfl 26 watt UVB/UVA 10% UVB rating i use it within 6 inches for maximum efficiency without uv sun damage. It will sunburn like the sun, very quickly. Very bad for human skin/eyes i always switch off if i'm in there for a bit



ok thanks. so these make u get more resin?


----------



## MarioMadness (Sep 4, 2012)

From all that I've read up and told people about them. they seem to produce more resin in plants, and upping some of the THC content. UV-B Lights work miracles! Im going to look for theses cfl's tho! I only knew more about the Floro's, for being reptile lights


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ok the uvb is spot on for multiplying trichs as it trys to protect from the rays so how long u leave em on durin your light cycle? as ive heard mixed reveiws about how long it should be!!


nice to see poeple interested, will discuss below 



atidd11 said:


> Make me a poster flowa!!


all in good time, hit me a e-mail i'll try get to you with a nice pic or 2 



mrpeoples said:


> good question.... i'm looking into UVB for the next grow..... the crystals going on that plant are fucking epic... and all at 6 weeks!!!





slayer6669 said:


> ok thanks. so these make u get more resin?





MarioMadness said:


> From all that I've read up and told people about them. they seem to produce more resin in plants, and upping some of the THC content. UV-B Lights work miracles! Im going to look for theses cfl's tho! I only knew more about the Floro's, for being reptile lights


Ok cool  Yes the UVB does increase the resin content especially under the maximum exposure zones of the uvb, it's obvious to look for in real life, as the leaves curl at the ends, the sugar eaves twist and contort due to the extra resin content i'm almost positive. I do believe the cannabis plant throws thicker trichs out and more thc to cloud up the trichs to ...yes protect the leaves surface cells. By protecting the leaves with this 'sunscreen of resin' you are protecting the leaves from heat damage and helping them photosynthesize without the added stress of trying to sweat in the warm harsh conditions i have in my tent. The reason i have moved the lamp around is to see how much exposure 1 weeks difference will make to certain colas. The left hand cola had a good 2.5 weeks of HARD UVB exposure and this forces the trichs to ooze out at a much earlier rate so in turn they can mature faster and ripen without degrading the trichomes. I notice on the UVB Colas that the resin sometimes makes strings and strands of resin between the trichs and leaves, as they grow and peel open the string out like honey. I also believe this has increase surface layer resin also as i always seem to see a thick juicy layer of shiny resin covering the entire leaf/bud zone. Not 1% of uncoated sugar leaves or calyxs. It's almost like they have been dipped in. I'm waiting for my shop to gain another UVB lamp, as i will be running 1 in each opposite corners from now on.

I don't think any more than 2-3 weeks in needed for added potency and coverage, but i have used this in the past the whole way through flowering for 7 weeks on 1 Cola. The added potency is completely obvious at harvest time, the cola will weigh more (resin content has obviously increased dramatically.) and it will be the most sticky to touch out of all. Maybe the UVB protects the trichs from heat degradation by softening the trichs so they can melt and ooze over the surface area??!!

Saying this it's not entirely the UVB making all this potency, it is a gorgeous strain, whom took me alot of sucking up to gain a cut from. But i guarantee ANYONE that their potency and trich coverage WILL increase. How long for is entirely up to each of you, there is no set rule on how much UVB to use. BUT the globes only last 20000 hours worth of good UVB so keep that in mind. Also i only use mine during flowering, and once i have started seeing trichomes in production. Any earlier and you will risk burning your leaves. TRUST ME. The UVB is a VERY POWERFUL SPECTRUM that does not need a whole lot of power to run. The spectrum is scattered and spreads like a mist and you won't think it will do much if you have a HID/HPS/MH in there as you won't even see a good colour difference without a camera with colour detection. They give off a light purple/blue colour not bright as such, but if you put your hand anywhere within 30cm of the globe you will be burnt in less than 2 minutes and you put yourself at risk or radiation sickness and high UVB exposure. I know because i have been burnt. I didn't know until i had a shower but it got me. You can feel the vibes the lamp gives off, its not a hot/hot feeling, its a infra-red type spectrum burn and quite uncomfortable to be around, so turn it off if you go in there. I leave it on for some pics, but i keep that to a minimum.

I run the UVB on the same timer as my HPS. The lamp is a reptile type CFL 26 watt. This grow will be this globes last run. I think they cost around $20-25 for the globes. 

Some of you guys may have seen 'Gastanker' a while back, this guy got me into the uvb, he had an insane flouro type UVB setup, any UVB is good UVB just try to maximize the output by having them as close as you can without burning. His trichomes had stretched out and thickened up like ice. It was obvious the UVB has effects on the plants, it makes more white pistils come out of exposed areas, and they point directly up into the UVB lamp. They LOOOOOOOOOOOve it 

There is no question now. It's de-bunked so to speak hehe Tested, trialed. I still have some awesome UVB bud, and i pull that out if i have a mate over and he hasnt had some decent smoko in a while. They soon forget what they are doing. UVB may also play with the flavours coming from the plant as the chemical makup is somewhat changed by the UVB. UVB is replication the sun's energy at or around the peak of daytime in high altitude zone like in the mountains, and coupled with a constant 60% humidity i'm hopefully helping the plant to achieve it's maximum potential. I am obsessed when it comes to having a consistent environment. If my humidity changes, i adjust feeding schedules. If weather gets dry i add a evap cooler and this brings me right up to around 65-68% humidity. Perfect for a relaxed plant so it's not fighting extreme heat and has enough moisture in the air to sustain climate conditions but not too much that i may have fungus issues. Never have i had an issue like that. Touch wood.

Thanx for being so interested guys, give the UVB a go, you won't look back. It will be the NEW AGE of growing soon to come, new digi lamps are now offering UVB exposure lamps and high k globes, all different and suited for different times of the flowering schedule. It's not about Lumens anymore. It's about that spectrum that makes photosynthesis  You can't beat the sun, but inside we gotta do what we can to make the best of it right? I don't even use MH for veg. I need stretch, so HPS all the way for me. I use a Phillips Son-T AGRO dual spec globe for the last 4-5 weeks flowering, which also has added blues around the 400-500 uv range. Having a HPS in the High RED zone to begin flowering with helps the transition to flower as it replicates the suns spectrum coming out of spring into summer.

I'm no boring basic Gardener  Thanks for reading. Flo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2012)

Flowa, that girl is looking fuckin amazing bro   Keep that bud porn coming too


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks real greasy man. Great stuff.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa, that girl is looking fuckin amazing bro   Keep that bud porn coming too


Thankyou kindly eastcostmo!! she does look beautiful i can admit that... definitely one of the best looking bud structures i've seen on most strains. Almost a Haze look with the pointy shark fin leaves but still growing thick and wide heads... Quite uniformed, very please with my results so far. She's drowned herself in over 70 litres of water this week i almost ran the res dry she's that thirsty! Topped up with fresh water and Suga Rush to get this girl honey drippin 



tehgenoc1de said:


> Looks real greasy man. Great stuff.


Perfect wording  Greasy is exactly how i would describe it. Almost like a hair wax! I try not to touch her at this stage but it is clear there is a nice thick layer of resin covering my colas


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 5, 2012)

Absolutely mate, the structures are real nice and will produce big fat colas


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

Flowa do u not think runnin the uvb less durin the later stages of flower would stop the leaves curlin as much say wk4 flower and at less a time durin your light on period ?? Say 5-6 hours ? Gonna go buy a few soon so i can see the diffrence for myself


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 5, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Absolutely mate, the structures are real nice and will produce big fat colas


indeedio  i will keep this strain close by.



cheddar1985 said:


> Flowa do u not think runnin the uvb less durin the later stages of flower would stop the leaves curlin as much say wk4 flower and at less a time durin your light on period ?? Say 5-6 hours ? Gonna go buy a few soon so i can see the diffrence for myself


This would be a great start for some testing indeed. Maybe not so much is needed, i do think the close penetration matters as anything more than 30cm away seems to be nearly unaffected. The minor leaf curl you see i can't explain at all except for guessing that the added heat from the UVB bulb (not much) but the suga leaves tips in the buds are twisting also i think due to the oily consistency of them?? here's hoping anyway... it seems to be only on the very skunky stickiest heads, however they all seem to be fairly consistent this round with resin production.
The reason i run mine for 12 hours with the HPS is why not eh? i just simply see not heat exhaustion, no sweating, no burnt tips or stress and i am very wary of the UVB height i don't like her any closer than 20 cm from the tip of a cola. The flouro type UVB are cooler and i believe more efficient energy wise and are able to rest against buds! as i have seen in 'Gastanker's' thread. BUT the flouros do NOT emit UVA as the CFL's do. I'm also unaware of the positive effect that UVA has on the colas other than just another form of radioactive heat. The sun gives out Massive amounts of UVA so why not use that as well right? HID lamps glass naturally filters out a good portion of UVA. UVA is the no1 thing that sunscreen is trying to protect all of us from. It is also known as 'Ultra violet' The UVA is just as important to watch out for. From what i've researched there are many softwood plants that inhibit the natural instinct to protect themselves from the suns rays, and cannabis seems to be one of them with the added sunscreen effect from UVB+UVA it maybe protecting it from further cell damage thus only increasing in potency and immunity. If the plant can protect itself, pump the UVB into her  i would love to see more testing on this as it's quite limited trial wise with a 1 plant monster plant grow.

Thanx for your input! greatly appreciated.


----------



## ^Slanty (Sep 5, 2012)

Man, I go away for a week and this guy turns his shit into baseball bats? WTF? STOP WITH YOUR PHOTOSHOP SHIT YOU ASSHAT! 


I would rep this guy when he got some skill, but that was way back when and this stupid forum still won't let me do it!


----------



## mrpeoples (Sep 6, 2012)

what about using the UVB vertically hung without the reflector?

also, i'm re-modelling my grow room on next grow flowa, going to do a 4 plant scrog in a dwc system so i'm gonna need your help guys!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 6, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Man, I go away for a week and this guy turns his shit into baseball bats? WTF? STOP WITH YOUR PHOTOSHOP SHIT YOU ASSHAT!
> 
> 
> I would rep this guy when he got some skill, but that was way back when and this stupid forum still won't let me do it!


Its fuckin ridiculous hey, this man can grow or WHAT!! Pure bud porn


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 6, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Man, I go away for a week and this guy turns his shit into baseball bats? WTF? STOP WITH YOUR PHOTOSHOP SHIT YOU ASSHAT!
> 
> 
> I would rep this guy when he got some skill, but that was way back when and this stupid forum still won't let me do it!


LOL  good to have you back Slanty!! enjoy the next couple of weeks 



mrpeoples said:


> what about using the UVB vertically hung without the reflector?
> 
> also, i'm re-modelling my grow room on next grow flowa, going to do a 4 plant scrog in a dwc system so i'm gonna need your help guys!!!


I have my UVB vertically hung  best way in my opinion. Be happy to help mrpeoples!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Its fuckin ridiculous hey, this man can grow or WHAT!! Pure bud porn


Glad you likey 

Here we go! end of week 5! Day 35 Flowering comin at ya!







































Flush time!


----------



## inhaleindica (Sep 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> LOL  good to have you back Slanty!! enjoy the next couple of weeks
> 
> 
> I have my UVB vertically hung  best way in my opinion. Be happy to help mrpeoples!!
> ...


 Bravo! You just keep keeing better and better!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 6, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Bravo! You just keep keeing better and better!


geez that was quick! lol i dunno bout getting better but i will say consistent  although resin coverage is top knotch this round, lets hope the plant makes some nice THC


----------



## kev.au (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice, could you put a lighter next to that trunk for scale reasons. 

Loving the close ups .


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 6, 2012)

kev.au said:


> Nice, could you put a lighter next to that trunk for scale reasons.
> 
> Loving the close ups .


I'll do my best, very thick branching, and hard to get in there with my hand + other broken hand... see how this comes out...

as big as you had imagined?


----------



## kev.au (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh nice, yep, just as big as I thought!.


Appreciate the picture, cheers.


----------



## mrpeoples (Sep 6, 2012)

fucking wowzer


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 6, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> fucking wowzer


how the trunk got this fat.........? i wouldn't have the foggiest idea! i've backed nutes now so instead of 3ml of bloom a+b i'm giving her 2ml, and only silica @ 2ml, swell also at 2ml instead of 2.5ml and a little extra of suga rush i went 50ml in the res instead of 40ml as i'm not giving any additives during flowering as they no longer are sourced by the leaves, it's their job now to feed the rest of the buds. She seems to have gotten another burst of growth in the last 2 days, she is filling in great, quite dense looking and gaps...? not many. It also looks like each cola has a good extra few nodes over last time. Is this PGR stuff a bit misleading!? it changes your bud structure for sure but as for yield i'm not so sure. These look pretty big to me, and if i'm averaging 60 grams each cola i got my target piece of piss.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Flush time!


Whoa, that's just not right.

Flush time... yeah, flush time. I feel you on that one. Lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 6, 2012)

God damn Flowa, i'm running out of comments like 'unbelievable, awesome, amazing, beautiful' so this time i will say that baby is fuckin ludicrous haha. She is just beautiful mate! And getting sexier by the day too. Do you ever get emotional when you have to chop them down? I used to as i care so much for them and i just love growing them that it is sometimes really hard to chop chop! Lol


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Whoa, that's just not right.
> 
> Flush time... yeah, flush time. I feel you on that one. Lol.


ha  what's not right? the clean res or the trunk... ? u funny



eastcoastmo said:


> God damn Flowa, i'm running out of comments like 'unbelievable, awesome, amazing, beautiful' so this time i will say that baby is fuckin ludicrous haha. She is just beautiful mate! And getting sexier by the day too. Do you ever get emotional when you have to chop them down? I used to as i care so much for them and i just love growing them that it is sometimes really hard to chop chop! Lol


You're too kind! and yes harvest is a very emotional time, it's about the only time i will have have a couple of drinks to calm my nerves. I'm trying to learn to do it in a few 3 hour sessions having breaks, getting high, stretching. I take my time, and don't let any buds sag before i trim. Snip and trim. The favourite colas get snipped and left for one day before trimming as the moisture in them is high enough to maintain vigor for an easy chop, i just feel it helps the bud ripen and hold that extra flavour..... wishful thinking maybe? i dry all my bud as slowly as i can and i really think it helps getting a pure clean and great tasting erb. Rushing gets you nowhere when you dry erb thats for sure!

On that note, forgot to mention my erbal hedgehog  wish i could share with you bunch  but i guess i'll just have to mung it down and trip out by myself


----------



## inhaleindica (Sep 6, 2012)

That fudge looks so delicious man. Licking the screen . I have perfected my chocolate chip cookie recipe and everyone keeps wanting more and yet some say its too strong and only eat half. Enjoy those edibles brah.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Sep 6, 2012)

What lovely baking skills you have shown there Flowa I have kept all my chainsaws from my tree climbing days, you can borrow one. It looks like you will need with the size of that trunk!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 7, 2012)

thought i'd throw an old video of last grow up. Traces have been eradicated  

watch in HD if you got the net speed 

[video=youtube;Sig-4o2Z-DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sig-4o2Z-DY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 7, 2012)

few people have asked a more detailed spec of my feeding system......

old pics, but nothings changed.


----------



## mrpeoples (Sep 7, 2012)

major epic my friend..........

search google for "cyco nutrients sugar rush"

see what is 1st result


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 7, 2012)

what a crackup  you know too much now thats the end of me 

geeeeez. That is a surprise.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 7, 2012)

pro kits are on sale

scratch that. no they are not .... dodgy fuks sellin it without grow n bloom!?


----------



## mrpeoples (Sep 7, 2012)

i will be buying for next grow 

http://www.bradfordhydroponics.co.uk/nutrients/cyco-nutrients/cyco.html


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 7, 2012)

Flowa that vid is amazing. Such thick colas on that baby 

And that fudge looks mighty tasty too....mmm


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanx Guys!

Behold Day 37 Flowering. She is flying along!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Sep 8, 2012)

flowa that shit looks...just amazing. so impressive! have u had a chance to swing by my thread? its been a while, but ive been trying to keep up with my updates recently. check it out if you get a chance. its a dwc setup. wana know what u think!

as always though, your buds look incredible...i aspire to grow ladies like that one day...lol


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 8, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> flowa that shit looks...just amazing. so impressive! have u had a chance to swing by my thread? its been a while, but ive been trying to keep up with my updates recently. check it out if you get a chance. its a dwc setup. wana know what u think!
> 
> as always though, your buds look incredible...i aspire to grow ladies like that one day...lol


Thanx man! they are an awesome looking plant ey  i love the colours matched to all the glistening trichs..... it all seems.... unreal??!! like we smoke this and it makes us buzzed and it just feels so damn right!! weird. I don't like my veggies much, but i love me erbs  
sorry i haven't gotten to your thread yet, i gotta do the rounds! i'll make sure to see you next 

cheers for stoppin by man, glad you like the pics. Wait till the end of week 6..... there will be plenty of ripeness showing by then i'm sure. I'm already seeing some trichomes caramelizing.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 8, 2012)

looks like a snow man took 50 perfect frosty dumps in your tent  those things look icey as a mutha! flying along is an understatement for sure , those things look bigger and ready to chop then most peoples plants at harvest time  you certianly raackkaaa noooooo disereprin the flowa powa is strong with this one  i got some catching up to do but i hope my girl turns out just half as nice as yours .... i will be a happy man. cheers brotha man stay lifted!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 8, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looks like a snow man took 50 perfect frosty dumps in your tent  those things look icey as a mutha! flying along is an understatement for sure , those things look bigger and ready to chop then most peoples plants at harvest time  you certianly raackkaaa noooooo disereprin the flowa powa is strong with this one  i got some catching up to do but i hope my girl turns out just half as nice as yours .... i will be a happy man. cheers brotha man stay lifted!


LOL  yeah i could easily take a sample nug but i'm ok for erb and going for ultra ripe this round, still don't see myself needing 50 days though. What a strain.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 8, 2012)

You definitely have that locked down FaM. I myself have been a SoG guy for quite some time, but after seeing what u can do wit your scrog. I think it's about time for me to try something new!! Thank you for sharing your greenthumb with us. Very much appreciated and look forward to seeing and learning more  

I've always hand-watered so as to any hydro set-ups, i'm a complete noob. Is your drain back to the rez just by gravity feed? I will prolly have more questions but will do some research to not bog u down. Peace!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn bro she just gets better every day


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> You definitely have that locked down FaM. I myself have been a SoG guy for quite some time, but after seeing what u can do wit your scrog. I think it's about time for me to try something new!! Thank you for sharing your greenthumb with us. Very much appreciated and look forward to seeing and learning more
> 
> I've always hand-watered so as to any hydro set-ups, i'm a complete noob. Is your drain back to the rez just by gravity feed? I will prolly have more questions but will do some research to not bog u down. Peace!!


Thanx man!  and yes my return is gravity feed. Auto feeds for 15 minutes every 3 hours in this climate



eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro she just gets better every day


 Giving me a big head  jk gotta love it though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol and hell yes, always good to see her get better and better! Im really enjoying watching this grow man, i only wish i could see it in the flesh, she'd be a beauty up close too


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol and hell yes, always good to see her get better and better! Im really enjoying watching this grow man, i only wish i could see it in the flesh, she'd be a beauty up close too


She is indeed  but i try not to have her open too long, usually filters usually do the job of containing the stench, but as soon as you open this tent, the smell is immediate and in your face. It's almost like a pungent gas and fills the room full of skunkiness within minutes! i have a hard time containing the smells with this girl. Even the clones have stunk out the house. Friends smell fresh erb. THAT can be a problem..... i need a small tent for my clones. Yep time to go shopping.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha fuck really? Damn she must have a wicked scent, even if it is over powering. I remember the monster plant i grew outside stunk my mums whole house out too, she fuckin freaked too haha, but she still
let me keep it!


----------



## bigvito (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol @ curly "50 perfect frosty dumps" i havent laughed that hard in a while! anyway hey flowa that plant is fucking ridiculous!!! i wanted to ask tho you get amber trichs this early? Cuz i got a auto blueberry and im gettin amber trichs but pistils are mostly white its messin with me cuz this is my first grow and i dont wana fuck up my harvest any tips u cud give me wud be great unfortunetly i dont have a camera only my phone


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Haha fuck really? Damn she must have a wicked scent, even if it is over powering. I remember the monster plant i grew outside stunk my mums whole house out too, she fuckin freaked too haha, but she still
> let me keep it!


yeah man, i always seem to hit the same story with my mrs getting worried, it's only the last like 4 weeks with drying i really have to worry about. So it passes. Just try not to open the door to often as the house smells of skunk no matter what now. You can't disguise that smell 

Day 38


----------



## Bluntraumab (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey flow, I've been all over your threads for the past few days trying to absorb as much knowledge as I can! I've been researching non-stop these past two weeks since I'm planning on starting my own setup really soon and out of all the hydro methods, I'm really loving hempy the most!! So simple and cheap  Is there anyway you could tell me what water pump youre using for your res? Whats the GPH you'd recommend? Ill be using the same size res and grow pot as you are Id appreciate it very much and keep up the FANTASTIC work!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2012)

Soooo true Flowa, nothing disguises that skunk smell haha, not even a good fuckin curry will disguise it


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

bigvito said:


> Lol @ curly "50 perfect frosty dumps" i havent laughed that hard in a while! anyway hey flowa that plant is fucking ridiculous!!! i wanted to ask tho you get amber trichs this early? Cuz i got a auto blueberry and im gettin amber trichs but pistils are mostly white its messin with me cuz this is my first grow and i dont wana fuck up my harvest any tips u cud give me wud be great unfortunetly i dont have a camera only my phone


hey man  looking great to me. Looks like a funky strain you got growing! It looks like you maybe going a bit over-zealous in nutes perhaps? it almost looks like a re-vegging budding plant... what hours are you running with your auto? i hear to still use 12 hours for flowering autos just to insure flowering ripens and doesn't hold that 'dormant' look. Keep it up man maybe an over-all plant pic  ??


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

Bluntraumab said:


> Hey flow, I've been all over your threads for the past few days trying to absorb as much knowledge as I can! I've been researching non-stop these past two weeks since I'm planning on starting my own setup really soon and out of all the hydro methods, I'm really loving hempy the most!! So simple and cheap  Is there anyway you could tell me what water pump youre using for your res? Whats the GPH you'd recommend? Ill be using the same size res and grow pot as you are Id appreciate it very much and keep up the FANTASTIC work!!


ahh good to hear man  thanx for being here. My res is a 40 litre. My pump is a 1200 litre per hour pump. quite a fast flowing and can make a mess if not setup properly. I have my feed rings submerged under some perlite/hydroton so when they start up the squirters mist underneath not all over the floor of the tent or on precious buds!! If you have a leak. The res will run dry very quickly as this is a recirculating system, and must be 100% secure and sealed.

Maybe a 200 - 250 gallon per hour i'm thinking. You want the entire contents of the res to be washed through the whole medium each feeding. Any dry root zones are dead spots and future time bombs


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 9, 2012)

I know u mentioned it somewhere but I'd rather ask you straight for the needed info  You said you feed for 15min every 3hrs. Is that constant or do you change the flow when the light is off? I really enjoy your grow. So much so that I'm planning on doing a scrog shortly but with 4 plants so I don't need to wait so long for the veg time. Space is limited and don't have eno room to veg a plant while another is in bloom. Will let ya know when I get one started  Peace!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> I know u mentioned it somewhere but I'd rather ask you straight for the needed info  You said you feed for 15min every 3hrs. Is that constant or do you change the flow when the light is off? I really enjoy your grow. So much so that I'm planning on doing a scrog shortly but with 4 plants so I don't need to wait so long for the veg time. Space is limited and don't have eno room to veg a plant while another is in bloom. Will let ya know when I get one started  Peace!!


I used to change feed during lights off, but not now, same all the way through. I get better results and faster growth 
I'm glad you enjoy my grow man, thats what its all about! 
You can definitely cut your veg time down with more plants, every day helps with yield though  a thing to always consider! so fill the gaps


----------



## Chipper Pig (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks awesome mate. She sure does mature up quickly, which i just love. 

Go West Coast


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 10, 2012)

Would u mind if I posted a couple pix from one of my SoGs? Figure ask before posting in someones thread


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 10, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Would u mind if I posted a couple pix from one of my SoGs? Figure ask before posting in someones thread


most welcome to, thanx for asking.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey flo! shes looking brilliant as always  your flushing already! jealous! Ive got about 2 weeks left I think.

Went out today and got a pro kit and 2 52L pots and perlite. The store owner said 'I dont think you will need this size, the roots wont make it to the bottom'. I felt like saying "*WELL YOU DON'T KNOW FLO*" 

Not sure if ill run the 2 pots or not, I have a fear that if I run 1 and somehow stuff it up then its all over, but if I run 2 Ill have backup. Also I have 2 running now and one has way more frost/trichs than the other so I want to have a choice of which is better. If that makes sense


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 10, 2012)

Seems I lost my best pix when my last comp died.  Here is a few for your viewing pleasure!!



First pic is a 3 tier all in one lol. Top-bottom, Clones, Veg trays (10days), Moms. Trays are 50L tubs, custom drilled tons of holes for max air to the root zone.

Main strains were Barney Farms - LSD, Red Dragon, GHS - Church and a handful of others. Once I had it dialed in was avg 19-22oz per 600 every 4 weeks or so. They were fems and unfortantly started to herm on me, but I did use the same moms for almost a yr. Guess the stress might have gotten to them, not sure. Thanks for letting me post Flowa. Soon as I can get set-up I will start a thread. I've been doin some hempy research since I seen yours. I was just about to set-up for a ebb N flow, but I'm now gonna go with the hempy. Look forward to more of your delish pix. Btw what strain is that and where can I get it lol. Peace!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 10, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Hey flo! shes looking brilliant as always  your flushing already! jealous! Ive got about 2 weeks left I think.
> 
> Went out today and got a pro kit and 2 52L pots and perlite. The store owner said 'I dont think you will need this size, the roots wont make it to the bottom'. I felt like saying "*WELL YOU DON'T KNOW FLO*"
> 
> Not sure if ill run the 2 pots or not, I have a fear that if I run 1 and somehow stuff it up then its all over, but if I run 2 Ill have backup. Also I have 2 running now and one has way more frost/trichs than the other so I want to have a choice of which is better. If that makes sense


Not full flushing!! just diluting. She has enough food.
Ditto on 2 weeks left roughly 
You said you bought 2 x 52 litre pots... 1 for inner 1 for outer? or 2 setups? you got the extra i mean...? even if you are running 2 next to each other, you will fill them if your ratios are right  It's funny what some people think isn't possible, here was me thinking it was normal.



Shaggn said:


> Seems I lost my best pix when my last comp died.  Here is a few for your viewing pleasure!!
> 
> View attachment 2328478View attachment 2328479View attachment 2328481View attachment 2328482
> 
> ...


Everything looks great man  That nug on he right super super deeeeelish  
You got a nice setup for an interesting informative Journal mate! hit me with a link when you got one running 

rep+


----------



## Gorbzzz (Sep 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Not full flushing!! just diluting. She has enough food.
> Ditto on 2 weeks left roughly
> You said you bought 2 x 52 litre pots... 1 for inner 1 for outer? or 2 setups? you got the extra i mean...? even if you are running 2 next to each other, you will fill them if your ratios are right  It's funny what some people think isn't possible, here was me thinking it was normal.


Yeah 2 setups flo, I run with just the 1 pot per plant, no inner and outer. Just looking at all the cyco nutes and everything for the next grow makes me get all giggidy like Christmas haha


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 10, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Yeah 2 setups flo, I run with just the 1 pot per plant, no inner and outer. Just looking at all the cyco nutes and everything for the next grow makes me get all giggidy like Christmas haha


lol  good to hear man, i sometimes think about changin nutes, i'd only goto flora-nova or dutch masters, advanced nutes.... something thats been around but still keeping stock control! so much shit out there, no wonder some people have so much trouble, its not always their fault when the nutes are to blame. I will notice a big difference after using fresh nutrients vs old, Vigor, smell and over-all appearance will all be obvious to my eyes.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Sep 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol  good to hear man, i sometimes think about changin nutes, i'd only goto flora-nova or dutch masters, advanced nutes.... something thats been around but still keeping stock control! so much shit out there, no wonder some people have so much trouble, its not always their fault when the nutes are to blame. I will notice a big difference after using fresh nutrients vs old, Vigor, smell and over-all appearance will all be obvious to my eyes.


Thats exactly right! look what happened to me with canna...I followed the nute schedule on the bottle and had major problems then checked their website and the chart was all different and I was under feeding by half!


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 10, 2012)

I used FF then later DM Gold for the last few grows. My pet peeve is paying the shipping for nutes that are >90% water. I investigated DIY nutes, where I learned a hell of a lot, but I simply won't use the amount necessary to make it cost effective due to bulb sizes of each ingredient.

On another site I belong to I saw a thread titled something like KISS Nutes by Netprophet. He had started using Hydro-Research VEG+BLOOM, a one step formula. By the simple addition of more ppms/EC the NPK + micros increases to promote flowering. 

I saw this first hand as I increased V+B ppms to soon. Within 7 days the plants began sexing. I immediately diluted from 500 to 400 and the sexing stopped. 

My first grow with V+B was far better than either the full DM Gold line of FF

The V+B they are shipping now includes more Si + their own fulvic acid


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 10, 2012)

Thx Flowa  Here are a few bud porns for everyones pleasure, then will save new ones for my own thread lol



Btw, each of those trays had approx 40 of pic #3  Give or take depending on pheno. More indi less plants per tray.


----------



## bigvito (Sep 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey man  looking great to me. Looks like a funky strain you got growing! It looks like you maybe going a bit over-zealous in nutes perhaps? it almost looks like a re-vegging budding plant... what hours are you running with your auto? i hear to still use 12 hours for flowering autos just to insure flowering ripens and doesn't hold that 'dormant' look. Keep it up man maybe an over-all plant pic  ??


Yea i dropped it down to 500ppm now. I think i will take lights back to 12/12 cuz i have 3 bubblegumer i wana put into flower heres a couple pics.





http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj570/bigvito642/3406ff78.jpg[/(IMG]
[IMG]http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj570/bigvito642/88210ace.jpg
Thanx for your help flowa this is my practice plant but i still want decent smoke.
I havent smoked in over a year!!!! i cant wait to harvest my own dank! even if its only gona be a lil bit +rep i aspire to grow fucking monster plants like you do(bullshit wont let me rep you!!!)


----------



## Bluntraumab (Sep 10, 2012)

Great! thank you so much for replying I really appreciate it  Your green is looking dank as always keeps distracting me when I scroll through this thread  If you dont mind I have a few more questions then Ill stop bugging ya! What kind of air pump do you recommend? Would a 10 gallon one suffice? Also, what is your water source? Do you filter it or is it tap/bottled water and how do you control your water temp? I've heard of a water chiller but they're pretty expensive and I'm hoping I can find a more efficient solution then using frozen bottled water. I was thinking about getting a aquarium cooling fan, but it'd be tough to use since the res has a lid


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 10, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Thats exactly right! look what happened to me with canna...I followed the nute schedule on the bottle and had major problems then checked their website and the chart was all different and I was under feeding by half!


This is a feed method i stick to 

Not sure if you seen my mention about how i have eliminated nitrogen foods during flowering, and i have a strong custom feed schedule that i follow now. That is nothing close to cyco's which saves me huuugely in cost of nutrients. I'm just gonna say it. Zyme is crap in my system, as is uptake (too weak. All watered down.....*fact*.) I feed hard and strong during veg, close to full strength base (grow A+B) make sure she gets plenty of carbs! Too many and her leaves can droop, just right and it brings on vigor. I also use B1 boost at 1 ml, silica 1 ml, and a form of humic acid...( i go floralicious strong concentrated and its the good stuff )

Also another key in my method is my topping technique just before flowering, and JUST at the right time ( after topping the new growth splices up recovers ) so the energy goes straight to the heads. Starting Flowering with a heavy flush and a good hard dose of a sugar feed that maybe high in potassium but low in phosphorus (Potash), this delays the Swelling of Calyxs and helps more of them grow instead. While feeding the base/sugars and carbs instead of an immediate phosphorus regime you should theoretically get more bud nodes per flower.... (less stem + more bud) once i see the calyxs producing at a heavy rate i then determine when to introduce Swell. (phosphorus) BUT only after you have completely flushed the potassium. THE 2 DO NOT COMBINE AND CREATE ACIDIC SALTS (also hygroscopic). NEVER FEED POTASH AND SWELL TOGETHER.
Almost like clockwork after introducing swell the leaves turn almost black/green dark and the phosphorus goes to work straight away, there may be a day of a mild transition once again, as the delay catches up, the plant can continue producing resins and mass weight with all the extra flower sites and all that extra stored energy.


I feed Potash for the first 3 weeks roughly at just over 1 ml per litre. (60ml in 40 litre res)
I feed Swell until the last week of harvest. A good 3-5 days in my books of flushing after introducing swell.... atleast.


This is all my wording, also my own researching to come to this technique in addition to what i have been taught.

_Sorry man that was copy and pasted, BUT from my own brain _ This all a strict follow through now for me. For me, my erb seems as good as i can grow it, if it were any better my mrs wouldn't smoke it lol *It's the best i've had it years so i must be doing something right...?*





PetFlora said:


> I used FF then later DM Gold for the last few grows. My pet peeve is paying the shipping for nutes that are >90% water. I investigated DIY nutes, where I learned a hell of a lot, but I simply won't use the amount necessary to make it cost effective due to bulb sizes of each ingredient.
> 
> On another site I belong to I saw a thread titled something like KISS Nutes by Netprophet. He had started using Hydro-Research VEG+BLOOM, a one step formula. By the simple addition of more ppms/EC the NPK + micros increases to promote flowering.
> 
> ...


early sexing isn't always a bad thing, preflowers can just determine the plant is mature enough and has enough flowering hormones built up, Actual transition is another thing but keeping foods topped up and maxing out before flowering is the best thing you can do in my opinion, Once you change the light schedule the plants immediately know to release the flowering hormone which triggers the actual flowering at a molecular level. It really helps to have high potassium during the beginnings of flowering and low phosphorous. This makes the fast transition, and transfers nutrients to flowering tips. It is in a way force flowering but in no way a bad thing. _*Mixing phos and Potassium that's a bad thing. 
*_


bigvito said:


> Yea i dropped it down to 500ppm now. I think i will take lights back to 12/12 cuz i have 3 bubblegumer i wana put into flower heres a couple pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have 2 bongs for me man  what a legend , you are going to enjoy that more than most will be on this entire site 



Shaggn said:


> Thx Flowa  Here are a few bud porns for everyones pleasure, then will save new ones for my own thread lol
> 
> View attachment 2328606View attachment 2328607View attachment 2328608
> 
> Btw, each of those trays had approx 40 of pic #3  Give or take depending on pheno. More indi less plants per tray.


good man  but that many plants!? crazy. I love my scroggin man, makes so much more sense to me you got yourself some sweet erb though, and thats the main thing! smoke on man thanx for the pics. Threadworthy



Bluntraumab said:


> Great! thank you so much for replying I really appreciate it  Your green is looking dank as always keeps distracting me when I scroll through this thread  If you dont mind I have a few more questions then Ill stop bugging ya! What kind of air pump do you recommend? Would a 10 gallon one suffice? Also, what is your water source? Do you filter it or is it tap/bottled water and how do you control your water temp? I've heard of a water chiller but they're pretty expensive and I'm hoping I can find a more efficient solution then using frozen bottled water. I was thinking about getting a aquarium cooling fan, but it'd be tough to use since the res has a lid


As long as she bubbles hard and keeps the entire res agitated and not stagnant. If that happens your food goes shit in a day. Your plants will also be deprived of Oxygen.
My water source is ok here ppm of only 120-170 and fairly low mag, zinc, cal so i rarely need high top ups with any mag/cal additives. I've flushed with tap water and had great results, but the first 3-4 days of flush i replace res with spring water from the supermarket. I swear it makes the room smell fresh and it seeps into the plant, gives it a boost  Then tap water till chop

Res temp stays ambient temp. 21.5 degrees light on, 18 degrees light off. Res is on outside of tent


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 10, 2012)

Flowa's Morning ritual 

This morning i got up, some skunk was beckoning to be smoked..... As i peeled open a very carefully selected Primo UVB exposed bud the stench that came out of this golden egg when i cracked it was incredible. It hit me in the face like a wet dog at the beach. WOW this had become strangely putrid but still sickly sweet to the long slooooow smell i had for it while holding it just under my nose. I couldn't wait to carefully slice n dice this juicy tender selected nugget but i thought to myself, I'm a nice guy! 

The least i can do is SHARE with you some pics of a delicately preserved primo UVB bud  so enjoy, pics got nice and clear when i opened the window to a glorios sunny spring day getting ready to blazy my brain at 10am. What an awesome day. How could it get better? i get to see more Jack x Skunk growing later tonight in it's 6th week of ripening. That's how.
Have a buckety, have some hash, get as high as you can and enjoy my macro pics that this Samsung cam can pull off in sunshine.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2012)

Rep +! Why do all of the bloom nutes have P and K? I can't wait to try your method on my next grow. I keep adding info from your grows to my grow reference guide 

You need to write a book!

Here are some tip shots from my garden:




















































I also started my new outdoor thread!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 10, 2012)

Those pix should be blown up huge and hung in an art gallery. Gorgeous!!! Enjoy your brunch  also thanks for the tease lol

Ya I know man, plant count was way outta control but I was supplying 11 peeps, myself included with meds. Long story short, I was stressing out way to much and couldn't do it anymore. Hence why i'm so interested in your set-up.

I believe in life the path is lead by karma, and you my friend give off good vibes!!! Karma plus++ Peace man, have a good day.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Rep +! Why do all of the bloom nutes have P and K? I can't wait to try your method on my next grow. I keep adding info from your grows to my grow reference guide
> 
> You need to write a book!
> 
> ...


Thats awesome Mo  sooooo jealous!! 

byw. N = Nitrogen / P = Potassim / K = Phosphorous  the number next to each letter on the bottle refers to the strength of that particular element. A great thing to look for recommending strengths and concentration of certain brands. They may all dilute differently depending on your water source also unless using RO 4 stage filtration water. Then it really depends on what you put in to your feeds. Deficiencies are more likely to occur with RO if you don't use additional additives. I hope that makes sense 



Shaggn said:


> Those pix should be blown up huge and hung in an art gallery. Gorgeous!!! Enjoy your brunch  also thanks for the tease lol
> 
> Ya I know man, plant count was way outta control but I was supplying 11 peeps, myself included with meds. Long story short, I was stressing out way to much and couldn't do it anymore. Hence why i'm so interested in your set-up.
> 
> I believe in life the path is lead by karma, and you my friend give off good vibes!!! Karma plus++ Peace man, have a good day.


LOL  thanx alot man, happy to be here! my setup wouldn't be enough for 11 people for 3 months work, but a couple would be a nice start  and easily manageable, but that depends on if you make your leftovers into concentrates to help their meds go further....1 goes a looooooooong way with me, i make hash outta bud and oil, all sorts and always enough to smoke till next harvest

Thanx again for the compliments, Karma indeed exists


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 11, 2012)

Most of the patients now go to a dispensary that just got established a few months ago now. They don't need my assistance anymore. It's a big weight off my shoulders. I knew the risk but kindness and compassion is more important to me than any laws. 

Do you get a large ph swing with your set-up and/or is it easy to manage the swing?? Peace!!

*As Moh said, you should write a book, specific to your set-up. Change the face of tent growing everywhere!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 11, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/561756-pics-my-baby.html

hey flow whenever you get a chance take a look at mine


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice Slayer, Looks like u have a nice spot for her. Look forward to seeing the end of season report


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 11, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Most of the patients now go to a dispensary that just got established a few months ago now. They don't need my assistance anymore. It's a big weight off my shoulders. I knew the risk but kindness and compassion is more important to me than any laws.
> 
> Do you get a large ph swing with your set-up and/or is it easy to manage the swing?? Peace!!
> 
> *As Moh said, you should write a book, specific to your set-up. Change the face of tent growing everywhere!!


I actually have my friend, for the moment is is called funnily enough... 'FlowaMasta's Growing methodology' not published as such, but one day i will expose a few things. I do agree that i'm no where near the average mix ya nutrients and grow kinda guy, although it's as easy as that, i obsess very much so if any changes occur i'm smack on top of them. I have taken the time to observe, monitor and record EVERYTHING i have done in my grows. I tell you one thing! this grow is going in for a looooooooong dark cure  not 1 crumb of this is going to waste. The potency is through the roof on this girl, literally dripping off the plant. Weight is at an ALL TIME greatest achievement i've never seen my colas put soo much weight on by day 40. These things are all over the place and obese to the MAX. If i didn't have the crazy airflow, and awesome circulation there is NO WAY i could grow these buds this big. 

NEWS !!! the 1 branch i did NOT tip, is NOT the biggest cola!!. I REPEAT!! It is NOT the biggest Cola! i could of gotten 3 colas that size on that branch, just like you see on the rest of the plant. It just goes to show, if you have a strong sturdy healthy plant, a good topping will increase your yield. It's obvious. You can't fool yourself when you see results like this.

just WHAT the hell is going on in my tent? what have i done? have i grown 'THE HULK'? 'SHREK!!!?' either way, this thing is taking over my house LOL!!!



slayer6669 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/561756-pics-my-baby.html
> 
> hey flow whenever you get a chance take a look at mine


will do 



_*Update. ARE YOU READY FOR THIS? I CERTAINLY AM NOT.

Day 40 Flowering, and things have gotten OUTTA CONTROL!!!!









































*_


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice. Drooling on the kb, 1 sec lol. This round you did w/o the (I think it was called) PGR. Slows down stretch to promote tighter nodes? Also do u plan on getting another UVB light or just move the current one around? Can't wait to join in on the fun.  Nice macro shots, looks like mostly clear with the occasion milk.

Btw, started a thread in breeders paradise. Just playing around with Crystal Limit from KC Brains, from a few yrs ago. Waiting to get the coin for my new cooltube n 6in fan/filter. Peace!!


----------



## Bluntraumab (Sep 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> This is a feed method i stick to
> 
> Not sure if you seen my mention about how i have eliminated nitrogen foods during flowering, and i have a strong custom feed schedule that i follow now. That is nothing close to cyco's which saves me huuugely in cost of nutrients. I'm just gonna say it. Zyme is crap in my system, as is uptake (too weak. All watered down.....*fact*.) I feed hard and strong during veg, close to full strength base (grow A+B) make sure she gets plenty of carbs! Too many and her leaves can droop, just right and it brings on vigor. I also use B1 boost at 1 ml, silica 1 ml, and a form of humic acid...( i go floralicious strong concentrated and its the good stuff )
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Truly appreciate it!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta,
I just gave my girls some seaweed extract I bought a few months ago. It is mostly Potassium so I hope it gives them the added bud sites you described. I had started giving them Bloom nutes (0-10-10) which in the U.S. is really 0-5-8 (if Wikipedia is correct). I am already seeing an increase in buds and size 
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh and BTW - You should move to CA or Spain and become a breeder because you are growing the dankest most amzingly fast frosty buds I have ever seen anywhere! I know this will hurt Slanty and LordJin's feelings but they know it is true


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Flowa's Morning ritual
> 
> This morning i got up, some skunk was beckoning to be smoked..... As i peeled open a very carefully selected Primo UVB exposed bud the stench that came out of this golden egg when i cracked it was incredible. It hit me in the face like a wet dog at the beach. WOW this had become strangely putrid but still sickly sweet to the long slooooow smell i had for it while holding it just under my nose. I couldn't wait to carefully slice n dice this juicy tender selected nugget but i thought to myself, I'm a nice guy!
> 
> ...


You bastard lol, that looks so tasty!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 11, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Very nice. Drooling on the kb, 1 sec lol. This round you did w/o the (I think it was called) PGR. Slows down stretch to promote tighter nodes? Also do u plan on getting another UVB light or just move the current one around? Can't wait to join in on the fun.  Nice macro shots, looks like mostly clear with the occasion milk.
> 
> Btw, started a thread in breeders paradise. Just playing around with Crystal Limit from KC Brains, from a few yrs ago. Waiting to get the coin for my new cooltube n 6in fan/filter. Peace!!


LOL! Love that compliment haha i drool too don't you worry i sometimes think i maybe slightly 'not all there' hehe.
Yes this round is strictly without the PGR's to get a perfect view on what i can yield without and with some experimental training. I was worried to begin with, a slightly slower flowering transition, maybe another 5-7 days but nonetheless the catchup because of the extra health and vigor the plant had, The added photosynthesisi i believe had energized her to the point of no return! 
Yes i will be buying another UVB light, they do add 3-4 degrees to your tent so a thing to consider. Try to keep them near an inlet to a cool tube or something if having trouble with temps. 

But mainly my temp comes from my HPS without my aircooled hood, which is EXACTLY what i was going for this round. Last grow with this strain i got the nice cold temps during the day with winter, and night with the light on she was blazing very efficient spectrums at the same time as having no stress from any heat. (light on temps were 21-24 degrees, then going to as low as 13 with lights off, i got some amazing pinks and purples on colder sections of the plant) That was imediate smoke once dry by the way. Purples actually come from the Flavanoids (sugary parts of the plant not from the buds but from the leaves), it only happens during later stages of ripening from what i've researched and as the plant goes into winter mode she draws the chloraphyl out of the leaves and the green pigmentation leaches from the leaves and we are left with the natural colours of the leaves without the Green chloraphyl we see in summer and spring  I got fascinated with this occurance and always thought the colours like purple were a bogus factor. The are a little of both, more so for a flavour and a visual point of view. This time i was going for a strictly Hot summer grow to bring out the skunky side of the strain more and i'm thinking it will up the potency even more because the plant is trying to shield itself from even more sun and UV exposure. I will still get colouring off the leaves like in autumn, but this will be from dropping the food off, and starting to dilute my res to almost fresh water before my final flush.




Bluntraumab said:


> Thanks!! Truly appreciate it!


Not a problem man  happy to jump on here and do what i can! sorry if it seems sparse while i'm on here, i cant sit here all day even though i could, i have a woman to attend to  yes a real woman lol and she requires just as much if not 10 times the attention of my green monster plant 

thanx for being here!~ enjoy the show.



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta,
> I just gave my girls some seaweed extract I bought a few months ago. It is mostly Potassium so I hope it gives them the added bud sites you described. I had started giving them Bloom nutes (0-10-10) which in the U.S. is really 0-5-8 (if Wikipedia is correct). I am already seeing an increase in buds and size
> Cheers,
> Mo


Good man  i wasn't aware the us had different dilute rates, maybe this is due to your tap water perhaps? I'm fairly sure the number of the bottle refers to its dilution rate once mixed so it maybe counting on the quality on US average... this is a guess.



Mohican said:


> Oh and BTW - You should move to CA or Spain and become a breeder because you are growing the dankest most amzingly fast frosty buds I have ever seen anywhere! I know this will hurt Slanty and LordJin's feelings but they know it is true


MAAAAAAAAAN!! That's a big call! I don't know what to say on that! 



eastcoastmo said:


> You bastard lol, that looks so tasty!!


lol  glad you like, It is a beautiful strain  I truly believe this round will be my most potent yet. I can't wait to make some fresh bubble with the sugar leaves. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 11, 2012)

Again...that's so not fair 

I may be in your neck of the woods in the next 2 months some time for work, we may have to catch up for a beer and talk growing  

Seriously man, someone said it before, you should write a book!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 12, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Again...that's so not fair
> 
> I may be in your neck of the woods in the next 2 months some time for work, we may have to catch up for a beer and talk growing
> 
> Seriously man, someone said it before, you should write a book!!


lol, we'll see ... it is a little different from the mainstream i guess, but very simple. Well i hope i make it seem so. The few people on RIU seem to be going great you know who you guys are hm hmmm  I think alot of you will find that something grown quicker can be be alot less problematic and easier to adjust. my opinion


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 12, 2012)

True man, but your method speaks high through the evidence that you produce, and that's unbelievable buds


----------



## dubalchemist (Sep 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Oh and BTW - You should move to CA or Spain and become a breeder because you are growing the dankest most amzingly fast frosty buds I have ever seen anywhere! I know this will hurt Slanty and LordJin's feelings but they know it is true


everyone comes to the west coast or europe for that we need more countrys on the map like to get known for their weed and raise acceptance


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2012)

I would love to sample your native OZ strains. Have you tried any? 

I just think it would be nice to see you growing in an environment where you did not need to hide your talent!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I just think it would be nice to see you growing in an environment where you did not need to hide your talent!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


True that!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 12, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> True man, but your method speaks high through the evidence that you produce, and that's unbelievable buds


I try to follow the plants own accordance, if it looks stressed find out why. I have a young child so going through the troubleshooting things happens automatically  i'm not happy unless everything around me is. Does that make sense?



Mohican said:


> I would love to sample your native OZ strains. Have you tried any?
> 
> I just think it would be nice to see you growing in an environment where you did not need to hide your talent!
> 
> ...


by native OZ strains you mean the average outdoor bush erb? there is plenty of that about around february time mid-late summer time here and the good stuff will go for the same price as outdoor and sometimes hard to tell the difference without smoking. 'Native' wouldn't be that far from most land race sativas i imagine, if there is plants growing at their own pace more than likely they will be sativas and grown heavily around Pine plantations, and usually end up with quite a piney taste, very familiar and loved by many. Indicas take more care grown outdoors in my opinion i've always got less yield with minimal looking after, the sativas go mental by themselves. But a heavily fed outdoor indica grows perfect if well looked after in a nice well fed medium. I've had alot more playing around with outdoor plants than what i have had with indoors, as to why i'm starting to experiment with indoors a little now. Utilize what i've learnt outside and bring it inside by cheating almost every aspect of each perfect climate and only picking strains suitable for our hot dry climate  I can plant inside and out and always get potent quick growing smoke. If i were to pick something truly Sativa one day i'd have a mighty grin  as i'm starting to like the psychoactive effects that sativa has on the mind.... very racey. Mixing indica and sativa is a gold mine! best of both worlds. Saying that soon it will be harder and harder to find True Indica, and True Sativa. I just ordered a book on Cannabis Indica, there is also one for sativa, so i will be looking into both of these as both were only published in 09 of 2011. They will be a great source of info by actual geneticists. Featuring actual True Genetic strains with each their own climatic conditions for perfect growing. These books i will read word for word. check them out if yo will..

link,./Cannbis Indica 'Book; $27 Aus. It's mine!!! all mine i tell you!!!! grrrrrrr

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280933967670?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_1068wt_1141


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2012)

I was look at getting the Sativa book. I know I read some info on one of the sites that talked about the native OZ strains that the aboriginal people smoked. 

Are you an old fucker like me that sampled some of the old strains? If not, you can ask your mentor about some of the old local strains - I would be interested in the answer. Probably Thai and Hawaiian...?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - I posted some info about the hemp history in OZ on my thread so I wouldn't overload your thread. It is interesting stuff.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I was look at getting the Sativa book. I know I read some info on one of the sites that talked about the native OZ strains that the aboriginal people smoked.
> 
> Are you an old fucker like me that sampled some of the old strains? If not, you can ask your mentor about some of the old local strains - I would be interested in the answer. Probably Thai and Hawaiian...?


You are quite right  Thai was usually the Norm.... I'm not quite an old bloke but getting there  I have smoked erb that was over 10 years old. Does that count  ? Great knowing growers from waay back, i still find tins in my fathers shed with scraps of god knows what.... we get a good flash back now and then



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - I posted some info about the hemp history in OZ on my thread so I wouldn't overload your thread. It is interesting stuff.
> Cheers,
> Mo


thanx for that! will check it out


----------



## Gorbzzz (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Flo,

been thinking about your setup, so the second pot is used only for the drainage from the first pot. how well do you think the water would flow with one pot? like straight through perlite and potsock then out return line?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 13, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Hey Flo,
> 
> been thinking about your setup, so the second pot is used only for the drainage from the first pot. how well do you think the water would flow with one pot? like straight through perlite and potsock then out return line?


You theoretically need the second lower pot for that air pocket, so the return never gets blocked, because perlite floats 100% Fact. when you feed (my setup) the bottom layer will fill slightly upto the return feed line, while water continues to flow out. having just the sock will not prevent the issue. You may get away with it, but if small fragments of perlite have gotten to the return outlet that will severely slow your gravity return. (as to why one pot is taking longer to flow.) You could turn your tap off take the return hose of the base of the pot, ad clean it out a little, but without knowing where the exact blockage is will be a guess, and likely happen again. So the second pot in my system does serve it's purpose for many reasons. 

Get the pot soks they will save you sooooo much hassle. I NEVER get a blockage, and rarely see any perlite come through my system bigger than the size of a dick hole. which just floats anyway. 

always happy to help man you are doing great!


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 13, 2012)

hey flow did ya ever get over to my thread and see my plant?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 13, 2012)

U bet  thanx for putting a link up


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 13, 2012)

ok cool thanks for looking


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 13, 2012)

It's day 42 tonight, but here is some pics from last night, i'm smoking the best of the best of my skunk now, and i'm super lazy 

enjoooooooy!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Sep 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> You theoretically need the second lower pot for that air pocket, so the return never gets blocked, because perlite floats 100% Fact. when you feed (my setup) the bottom layer will fill slightly upto the return feed line, while water continues to flow out. having just the sock will not prevent the issue. You may get away with it, but if small fragments of perlite have gotten to the return outlet that will severely slow your gravity return. (as to why one pot is taking longer to flow.) You could turn your tap off take the return hose of the base of the pot, ad clean it out a little, but without knowing where the exact blockage is will be a guess, and likely happen again. So the second pot in my system does serve it's purpose for many reasons.
> 
> Get the pot soks they will save you sooooo much hassle. I NEVER get a blockage, and rarely see any perlite come through my system bigger than the size of a dick hole. which just floats anyway.
> 
> always happy to help man you are doing great!


Thanks flo, never short of info 

Dick hole bahahaha you sure you measures right? LOL


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 13, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Thanks flo, never short of info
> 
> Dick hole bahahaha you sure you measures right? LOL


LOL  another thing i don't remember writing! maybe my mrs is getting on here when i pass out.....  that's some funny shit


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - Here is a picture of the WOG tips:









I also got a mulch grinder that must be 50 years old and built like a Mack truck!



























On the trip to pick it up I stopped at a nice little diner and got some pizza:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 13, 2012)

just wow....what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

WOW Mo! is that sour cream on the pizza!? yummmmmmm drooling.... 

MrTokenPuff my camera is a Samsung WB150f great compact cam. It has it's limits but i'm very happy with it, and am now on the prowl for a new camera  but I won't buy unless it completely surpasses the Samung in every way. Which will be hard.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

just checked on her  big colas have now collapsed and fallen over. had to give them some extra support. these Buds are BIG

pics coming soon. Some more mods....


----------



## Gorbzzz (Sep 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> WOW Mo! is that sour cream on the pizza!? yummmmmmm drooling....
> 
> MrTokenPuff my camera is a Samsung WB150f great compact cam. It has it's limits but i'm very happy with it, and am now on the prowl for a new camera  but I won't buy unless it completely surpasses the Samung in every way. Which will be hard.


hahaha do you get tired of this question? ill admit though i have thought about putting a wb150f on watch on ebay


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> hahaha do you get tired of this question? ill admit though i have thought about putting a wb150f on watch on ebay


nah, i love tellin people  surprises everyone that a cheap compact can pull off such close detailed pics. I have as i've said found it's pixel limit  i can't get ANY closer than what you see without it breaking up and seeing individual buffers.

Day 43!!!! and i snipped a sample of tonight, by the time thats dry, she should be near PEAK potency. I see very little amber trichs, but now the white trichomes are swelling and increasing in weight 3 fold. Time to get Interesting.

No flush this week, i just emptied the res today, added fresh base at 2ml each, and some suga rush, she still needs the tiniest amount of food. Believe me, she'll take every molecule. Ripeness is JUST around the corner. 7-10 days


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 14, 2012)

168-284 average price is hardly a cheapo camera, not saying I didn't just order one lol but yea, I'm pretty excited to start posting close ups =) Sorry to hear about your broken colas, but congrats on another great grow they look great.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> 168-284 average price is hardly a cheapo camera, not saying I didn't just order one lol but yea, I'm pretty excited to start posting close ups =) Sorry to hear about your broken colas, but congrats on another great grow they look great.


i'm keen when it comes to photography, but not one to waste $1000, they update them to often like computers  they rarely get that much better, maybe every 2-3 years see a big improvement i guess... i would love to see some of your shots when you get the camera  they are beautiful for cropping and large pic snaps, i can easily take a pic of a cola, and have 3 inches of it in perfect detail, i can zoom in and crop nearly any part of the shot. VERY impressive focus points. If you want any tips hit me a pm.

Colas are fine, they are supported in many spots, the reason i couldn't raise that one particular is it's actually in a perfect position now for the lower nug to get some newly wanted light  Nothing has actually snapped, but close to. Maybe i will stick with using 2 nets like i usually do. Much better support, this has got to be a few KG's of fresh plant. The tent wobbles with weight..... These Colas have some seriously large stems, but barely support my canopy, they serve their feeding purpose thats about it! There is buds under the canopy hanging upside down. But they stay like that, they will be my honey oil popcorn 

Much appreciated compliments  thanx for being here


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>


Stellar bulk and density. Your trichome coverage seems to be extending a little further to the tips of your sugar leaves as well. I'm looking forward to advanced flowering even more because of your pix. Should have started sooner. Oh well.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Stellar bulk and density. Your trichome coverage seems to be extending a little further to the tips of your sugar leaves as well. I'm looking forward to advanced flowering even more because of your pix. Should have started sooner. Oh well.


better late than never i say  I might even be able to push the boundaries here and nearly go 8 weeks, as long as the net holds!
More resin on sugar leaves  that does sound good, i haven't compared with last grow for a bit.. yep more sugar over-all i think, she's darker as well. Fatter Calyxs. I was worried about seeds last grow i don't know why, i just had a feeling, and no where near was a seed to to be seen, so i knew i could push this girls appetite a little more. without the PGR she has filled out more evenly over the whole plant, even my lower nugs look great.
I wish i could test for potency where i am. She would have to be up there surely. Only my outdoor has been this frosty before, but never this big. This is just stupid.

Thanx for droppin by Jin  i wish i could share with you


----------



## curly604 (Sep 14, 2012)

sooooooo goddamn frossttyyyyy mmmmmmmmmmm , your a fucking champ man straight up everytime i look in my tent i think man im glad i got hooked up with this method ..... seriously man thank you for passing along all your info and dealing with all our endless questions your a true G. my girl is moving along nicely and i still cant believe the growth on her i cannot wait to see how much weight i get off her  cheers man


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> sooooooo goddamn frossttyyyyy mmmmmmmmmmm , your a fucking champ man straight up everytime i look in my tent i think man im glad i got hooked up with this method ..... seriously man thank you for passing along all your info and dealing with all our endless questions your a true G. my girl is moving along nicely and i still cant believe the growth on her i cannot wait to see how much weight i get off her  cheers man


Thanx man!! much much too kind! i don't mind helpin out! only takes a short amount of time and off i go again  Your girl is flying! very impressive. Where is these scratch n sniff screens???


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 14, 2012)

Flowa....you are the fuckin man, every time I see your girl I just stare at her like I'm watching some kind of awesome porno  if she was a human, she'd be the equivalent of some super smokin hot chick


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> better late than never i say  I might even be able to push the boundaries here and nearly go 8 weeks, as long as the net holds!


If your net breaks or lets go, I want some big damn pix lol. That would b a priceless moment/memory  Good stuff, Flowa!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa....you are the fuckin man, every time I see your girl I just stare at her like I'm watching some kind of awesome porno  if she was a human, she'd be the equivalent of some super smokin hot chick


lol, That in itself is priceless!  thanx man. It will be hard to chop when the time comes.



Shaggn said:


> If your net breaks or lets go, I want some big damn pix lol. That would b a priceless moment/memory  Good stuff, Flowa!!


ha! she'll be ok.....  she has broken out of the gaffa tape, and the cable ties are slowly sliding down the poles... i had to re-enforce everything quite drastically. That big Cola growin sideways... easy 100 grams it's gotta be. It felt like a pet python, i had to carefully hold it by the tips of the fan leaves hopi g they wouldn't break either or i would lose my wire and have to slide it out while damaging precious trichs while maneuvering it to the side to get the copper wire in behind the stem...

I passed with flying colours. the stress ended abruptly and i decided that was enough craziness for one night. There could be surprises lying in there as i type. touch wood..... honey.... can you come and touch my......


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

A superior site for information regarding Perlite and it's many advantages. Here is the link.. have a good read you can see how easily this has nearly been missed....

http://www.schundler.com/hort.htm

sooo much more....

*What is Perlite?*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] ---Perlite is a unique volcanic mineral which expands from four to twenty times its original volume when it is quickly heated to a temperature of approximatley 1600-1700[SUP]0[/SUP] F. This expansion is due to the presence of two to six percent combined water in the crude perlite rock which causes the perlite to pop in a manner similar to that of popcorn. When expanded, each granular, snow-white particle of perlite is sterile with a neutral pH and contains many tiny, closed cells or bubbles. The surface of each particle is covered with tiny cavities which provide an extremely large surface area. These surfaces hold moisture and nutrients and make them available to plant roots. In addition, because of the physical shape of each particle, air passages are formed which provide optimum aeraton and drainage. Because perlite is sterile, it is free of disease, seeds, and insects.
Perlite has been used for many years throughout the world for soil conditioning and as a component of growing mixes with materials such as peat moss or bark. Extensive studies have shown that the unique capillary action of perlite makes it a superior growing media for hydroponic cultures.

Among the many uses of perlite today are propagation and seed cultivation, plug production and transplants, interiorscape and planter growing, composting, hydroponic cultures, turf and lawns, and around shrubs, trees, and landscaping.

*Propagation and Seed Cultivation*---Commercial growers and hobby gardeners have found that perlite is an ideal medium for rooting cuttings. Through the use of cuttings rooted in horticultural perlite, the time to first production may be reduced by as much as 40%.
Perlite mixes of fine perlite alone can be used as a seed starting medium because of the ease of maintaining uniform moisture and temperature levels. Perlite's bright white color makes it particularly effective as a seed cover offering protection against bright sunlight and high radiant energy as well as resistance to surface moss or algae growth. In addition, perlite's white color reflects light up under plant foliage which further enhances growth.
In India, it has been found that when seeds are sown with small quantities of fine perlite in field crops, there is a much higher rate of germination and a measurable increase in yields.
[/FONT]


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

*CONTAINER GROWING WITH 
100% PERLITE AND PERLITE/PEAT MIXES*​[HR][/HR]
*Additional Advantages of 100% Perlite or Perlite/Peat Moss Growing Mixes* 

The advantages of 100% perlite or perlite/peat moss growing mixes are not limited to weight savings only. Horticultural perlite is an inorganic mineral of volcanic origin. Thus, it does not rot or otherwise deteriorate but continues to function in the growing mix. In addition, because of its unique surface configuration, particles of horticultural perlite will retain from three to four times their weight in water on the surface yet they will not become soggy. This is an important consideration with container plantings as this type of planting tends to dry our faster than plantings in the ground. This feature of perlite will produce healthier plants and trees while requiring far less attention (and less water.) 

This water holding ability of horticultural perlite also increases its nutrient holding capacity when water-soluble fertilizers are used. In addition, horticultural perlite provides aeration to the growing mix which is essential for optimum plant development. 

A further advantage of using lightweight 100 % perlite or perlite/peat moss growing mixes in containers is that they are easier to move and relocate and they last longer because they are not subject to stresses and strains induced by heavy loadings. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, That in itself is priceless!  thanx man. It will be hard to chop when the time comes.


I bet, I reckon I'd shed a tear or two....


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 15, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> I bet, I reckon I'd shed a tear or two....


eat heaps of KFC beforehand, that way all the greasy food will make me sad and depressed, so i'll be even more careful trimming  jk don't know where that came from!

but yes, i admit i shed tears.... my mrs feels her pain as well, but the energy soon gets transmuted into blissful smoke/vapor.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 15, 2012)

is that one plant? those are some HUGE buds frosty as all fuck too, damn dude great work, im deffingently subbed


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 15, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> is that one plant? those are some HUGE buds frosty as all fuck too, damn dude great work, im deffingently subbed


great to have you here mate  yes this is just 1 plant. I grow monster scrogs and try to grow them as fast as i can and as big as i can in under 3 months. Welcome to the FlowaMasta methodology!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> great to have you here mate  yes this is just 1 plant. I grow monster scrogs and try to grow them as fast as i can and as big as i can in under 3 months. Welcome to the FlowaMasta methodology!


great work really, I think next round Im going to have both an outdoor grow with beasts like the one your growing, and an indoor grow just to keep the supply going, but wow man that one bud shot was beyond huge, i really cant wait until i have some bud porn to share, but its not even going to be close to this, its just a room stuffed full of huge buds the type of room you wish you could sleep in, just curl up next to your lady and let her caress you to sleep with her sexy smells and body


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> eat heaps of KFC beforehand, that way all the greasy food will make me sad and depressed, so i'll be even more careful trimming  jk don't know where that came from!
> 
> but yes, i admit i shed tears.... my mrs feels her pain as well, but the energy soon gets transmuted into blissful smoke/vapor.


hahahaha yeah dude KFC always makes me feel like I've been abused by a big black man 

Is true though, the smoke is always better if you look after them like children


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 16, 2012)

Day 45!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 16, 2012)

looking killer


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 16, 2012)

Mmmmm another set of delish, make me drool pix. Looks to be around 50-75% milk now with a few still clear. Keep it up


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 16, 2012)

it looks like you sprinkled sugar all over your plants...gorgeous


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanx guys  i can see there's a bit of purple beneath the layers.... please please come out!! gimme that flavour  I actually want this one over.... i feel like closing the door it smells that strong, but then the room has no fresh air  gotta live with it to have the quality i guess.... i really shouldn't complain. 

I need to look into a odor neutralizer as well. these carbon filters are immune to skunk it seems


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 16, 2012)

So u have a carbon filter and it aint doin shit lol?


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Sep 16, 2012)

not surprising, just LOOK at those buds. TOP NOTCH my friend. im glad to have met you!


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx guys  i can see there's a bit of purple beneath the layers.... please please come out!! gimme that flavour  I actually want this one over.... i feel like closing the door it smells that strong, but then the room has no fresh air  gotta live with it to have the quality i guess.... i really shouldn't complain.
> 
> I need to look into a odor neutralizer as well. these carbon filters are immune to skunk it seems


haha think of it like going to a really nice/good restaurant really hungry and stoned, pure torment but soooo worth the wait when it finally comes.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 16, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> So u have a carbon filter and it aint doin shit lol?





monster.green.thumb said:


> not surprising, just LOOK at those buds. TOP NOTCH my friend. im glad to have met you!


I have checked for leaks, and re-taped anyway, just to make sure... i really don't know why it still stinks so bad. I can smell it clearly in the hallway anytime of the day, and going in the room is quite overwhelming. Very musky and citrus like.

Mind you i haven't been able to close the front of the tent by zipper so maybe there is too much air getting in and the filters are working over-time..? i will close 2 bottom vents and see if that slows suction and filters better perhaps.... wish me luck it's the only thing i can think of. These Grow Lush filters are very cheap, i got given this one brand new for a favour and was skeptical on the build quality. Oh well my other cabon filter is fairly old atleast 4 of my grows through it.... I will have to invest for myself and buy a bigger and better quality.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx guys  i can see there's a bit of purple beneath the layers.... please please come out!! gimme that flavour  I actually want this one over.... i feel like closing the door it smells that strong, but then the room has no fresh air  gotta live with it to have the quality i guess.... i really shouldn't complain.
> 
> I need to look into a odor neutralizer as well. these carbon filters are immune to skunk it seems


Could put a small ozone generator on a shelf near the door to the hallway to help clean the air before it exits the room  Your room must have a window, set up a small window fan for fresh air in only. Not sure if I understood what u meant about no fresh air correctly.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 16, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Could put a small ozone generator on a shelf near the door to the hallway to help clean the air before it exits the room  Your room must have a window, set up a small window fan for fresh air in only. Not sure if I understood what u meant about no fresh air correctly.


The only gap in the window is about an inch wide, just for a bit of fresh air, it doesn't help with temps much but not an easy task to set up an intake. The house has some windows open throughout. 
An Ozone generator.... hmm

Thanx heaps for that!! will look into this bigtime! they sound beneficial too


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 16, 2012)

hey flow i put some updated pics up in my thread check em out whenever u get a chance


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2012)

Bloody hell Flowa that baby is just beautiful. Those sugar leave are really starting to curl because of the resin hey  nice work.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 16, 2012)

I think the ozone gen would b the best option rather than getting another filter. They are also very quiet. Only need to wipe the inside cylinder when it builds up all depending on how much dust, animal dander n such is in the house. I think u would only need a small one but u'd know best based on how much air passes through ur doorway into the rest of the house. I use a window fan that has 2 fans that can be put on the same setting or opposite. Works pretty good to bring cool air into the room (from outside) or have it blowing air outside, inturn drawing fresh cool air from with-in the home. I can't say foresure if it will work that well once I have my 600 digi up n running, but we will c!!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 16, 2012)

when do you plan to harvest?


----------



## Gorbzzz (Sep 16, 2012)

Something to read about ozone gens. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog8353-why-ozone-generators-bad-use.html

Edit: not sure if its true or not but that guy seems pretty sure


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 17, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> I think the ozone gen would b the best option rather than getting another filter. They are also very quiet. Only need to wipe the inside cylinder when it builds up all depending on how much dust, animal dander n such is in the house. I think u would only need a small one but u'd know best based on how much air passes through ur doorway into the rest of the house. I use a window fan that has 2 fans that can be put on the same setting or opposite. Works pretty good to bring cool air into the room (from outside) or have it blowing air outside, inturn drawing fresh cool air from with-in the home. I can't say foresure if it will work that well once I have my 600 digi up n running, but we will c!!


They do sound a little bogus! but i will do some research find out how good these blowers are. I like you thinking.



The New Jim Jones said:


> when do you plan to harvest?


around the 50-55 day mark. Not a day longer at this rate 



Gorbzzz said:


> Something to read about ozone gens. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog8353-why-ozone-generators-bad-use.html
> 
> Edit: not sure if its true or not but that guy seems pretty sure


great info  definitely more research is in order, but it does sound suss....


----------



## SOG (Sep 17, 2012)

very nice looking crop!


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 17, 2012)

looking great as always flow i hope someday to be as good as you


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 17, 2012)

SOG said:


> very nice looking crop!


Love these short n sweet posts  thanx for your input! enjoy



slayer6669 said:


> looking great as always flow i hope someday to be as good as you


you already are  just copy my system and i guarantee you will get superior results  There's 2 whole grows just in this thread, and everything i've done, i record.
Man she looks hot tonight! she's getting really dark green and her Calyxs are swelling to the size of my little finger nails. Big and juicy, trichs are at their peak production, now they just have to ripen. Heeeaps of milky trichs, she's going to be very potent indeed.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 17, 2012)

ive watched your grows and learned alot, you get the best results out of anyone on this sight i think. i cant wait to see your harvest pics.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmm, i'm not sure why ozone gens are considered so bad when millions and millions of homes have them all over the world, yes even in Cali. Air purifiers that require u to clean off the metal cylinder inside. I could be wrong and they are dangerous, but so is living in any city that has a major pollution problem. I'm gonna do some research on them, Flowa. Just heard they worked pretty good. 

Let the swelling begin  I guess everyone has to get ready for the next round of (make everyone drool) pix lol. Can't wait to copy your set-up Flowa, very excited


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 17, 2012)

Day 47, some dark shots, only in there for a coupe of flash shots, don't like to disturb her during lights off....















Something to look forward to.... or could this be better?? she does look rather tasty doesn't she?! look at those FAAAAAT calyxs. all swollen with thc juice and flavour


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2012)

Holy fuck Flowa she looks amazeballs! That is some seriously awesome bud porn dude  

Only another week and she'll be done too


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 17, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy fuck Flowa she looks amazeballs! That is some seriously awesome bud porn dude
> 
> Only another week and she'll be done too


Thanx man! indeed  i'm really stoked with the amount of sugar leaf too! there won't be much wastage from this frosty girl

Cruisin along nicely! 1 week she should look beeeeeeautiful


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hot Damn Flowa, Look at all that yummyness. Mmmm, could just imagine what the tent smells like.  A nice big smack of goodness for all the senses!!! Inspirational as always!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 17, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Hot Damn Flowa, Look at all that yummyness. Mmmm, could just imagine what the tent smells like.  A nice big smack of goodness for all the senses!!! Inspirational as always!!


she smells alot sweeter with the light off  alot less smack in your face hehe.. this might sound weird, but it kinda has a petrol smell.... another damn sticky trim sesh coming up soon me thinks. scissors are soo shit. There is really no way to trim sticky goodness easily.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah totally agree mate, if there was i'd be using it


----------



## VahnKiqazz (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow...That made me so jealous. I can't even explain.

How much would a setup like yours cost roughly? Jesus.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 18, 2012)

VahnKiqazz said:


> Wow...That made me so jealous. I can't even explain.
> 
> How much would a setup like yours cost roughly? Jesus.


LOL  i love compliments like that! it's really not that expensive, $300 worth of lighting, $300 tent, $150-200 nutrients and all pots and feeding gear for under $100. Very simple, very effective. Have a good read man, i try to fill in people as much as possible, i will be making a 'FlowaMasta's Methodology' write up shortly and i will include the link in my signature. Alot of people have come to agree that this approach is obviously attainable for even the simplest minded budget growers... ( people like me  )
I only grow 1 plant under HPS, no need for me to be greedy, this erb doesn't go far.


----------



## inhaleindica (Sep 18, 2012)

OOOOOO! Lovin it!!! 

I got a question for you. The pot filled with perlite do you still drill 2 inch hole above the bottom of the pot, or am I looking at your water going straight through back to the reservior?


----------



## VahnKiqazz (Sep 18, 2012)

For just under a grand huh...That's awesome.

So many pages to read... Better start!  See you in a week.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 18, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> OOOOOO! Lovin it!!!
> 
> I got a question for you. The pot filled with perlite do you still drill 2 inch hole above the bottom of the pot, or am I looking at your water going straight through back to the reservior?


the inside pot has 4 large holes for maximum drainage, the pot also houses a pot sock which has smaller holes all over the bottom. The inside pot sits about 2-3 inches of the bottom of the lower pot, and drips through into the bottom pot where there is a single outlet hole for the return to res.... 1 hole would not be enough flow to the bottom pot. The bottom pot is a safety barrier for the flow of return. Never a blockage 



VahnKiqazz said:


> For just under a grand huh...That's awesome.
> 
> So many pages to read... Better start!  See you in a week.


lol, good man.

enjoy the pics!! Day 47 part 2.... Lights on, resin gleaming!! and yes there seems top be some minor fox tails happening but they are tiny, maturing fast and ripening with the rest of the plant, shouldn't be an issue at all, it's only under the maximum light exposed areas. Obviously i'm at my closest distance possible to my colas.



















































Here is my 2 clones in competition!!! They are both my cuts (jack x Skunk) but may go elsewhere yet, they have already been topped and bushing out nicely but i'm actually after amster gold, but timing is an issue, but if i grow Jack out again, thats fine with me! i'll be well in front with the size of these clones! Outstanding health.... obviously and around 8 weeks old, slowly growing under 2 growlux beams. A mild grow a+b solution and i flush feed once a day the pot itself is a very similar setup to my indoor and allows me to fully flush and drain completely and the perlite/hydroton mix holds just the right amount of water and nutrients. These can easily be transplanted into whatever i like, and can easily grow upto 2.5 feet high in this tiny pot. I can sustain these for maybe another month or so....... but 1 will go in straight after harvest


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 18, 2012)

I know how to make trimming a little easier. "Will work for BuD"  Very nice!!!!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2012)

what do you want to harvest off of this?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2012)

... you do it just the way i like it. simple grow, one plant, huge yeild, mouthwatering photos. straight up HOT! totally smokin hot flowamasta. much love and respect to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 18, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> what do you want to harvest off of this?


Last grow i managed from memory 548 grams....? i'm thinking that was the 19.5 oz girl, and this grow i strategically placed my colas and used some strong LSTying during veg to bring more bottom growth up t produce more tops instead of trimming the off and left with less but bigger heads. So this way i'm hoping will increase my yield by increasing bud surface area to soak up light. There is more 'over-all' canopy this way alot less gaps, but alot more managing in between to keep the area neat, breathing and not over crowded. I have trimmed a good 1kg of wet plat matter off this girls to grow her this way and here's hoping for around 22-24 oz. I should get no less than 18 and probably no more than 24. Keeping in mind this was a trial growing my method WITHOUT PGR (plant growth regulators) so anything over 18 oz will prove my methods and provide me with plenty of quality herb. This is base on my average yields from growing and time span of which i can grow in.

I always say to myself if i get anything over a lb i'm happy, but i usually get well over with the aggressive rooting that perlite has to offer. I could chop now she's literally soaking in peak potency with 90% trichs being milky 5% clear 5% amber. My window is open 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ... you do it just the way i like it. simple grow, one plant, huge yeild, mouthwatering photos. straight up HOT! totally smokin hot flowamasta. much love and respect to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Much love back! what an awesome compliment Dr.Amber Trichome, coming from you i take that with absolute pride  I love sharing my techniques, photos and knowledge. I really know people can benefit from this , i just can't wait to see someone from the states or wherever to implement my system and use it for multiple plants using nothing but perlite with a layer of hydroton on the bottom. Such an easy system and extremely efficient, clean and soooooo easy to flush. i've tasted the water coming out of the stems after i've harvested. It's crystal clean.  You gotta try you know!



Shaggn said:


> I know how to make trimming a little easier. "Will work for BuD"  Very nice!!!!


i like that hehe funny man. and Stupidly enough, i gotta do this with a broken hand. Grrrrrrrrrr I'm actually thinking of drying with the sugar leaves on the plant.... Why not? my mrs smokes the sugar leaves in the morning and gets blazed for hours  i like my flowers and hash in the morning.... but i'm obsessed. I won't be able to get my fresh bubble hash though...... THAT is a drawback..... I know!!! i'll slowly trim the sugar leaves off the small and lower bud sites, and i'll leave them on the main colas!! it's gonna look HOT! you know those sexy ass sugar leaves you see that slightly wrap the buds surface and they are coated in crystals just as the calyxs are.... GORGEOUS, and it's my erb, so i can do what i want 

Thanx for being here everyone!! there will be more pics to come soon... surprise to come . Jack x skunk is suckin on spring water

I love all everyones input especially the late comers nice to see there has been some quiet lurkers.... wonder how many went out and bought a bag of perlite


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 18, 2012)

Fighting Gravity. Get high, and float

[video=youtube;CW2XWcW6PbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW2XWcW6PbA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 18, 2012)

Holy crap! Both your girl and that video are insane!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 19, 2012)

Watch both these following youtube vids in succession..... the first is the original. AND FUCKING AWESOME!!!
The second just puts the cherry on top 

[video=youtube;Ghgg_fukbvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghgg_fukbvU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 19, 2012)

now this one!

[video=youtube;aF3ICW3bhtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF3ICW3bhtk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## 2easy (Sep 19, 2012)

thats awesome dude


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2012)

Fuckin lol Flowa thats awesome!


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 19, 2012)

Sweeeeet, that's freak'n awesome. That bear got the hook-up on some of Flowas dankity dank!!!!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 19, 2012)

how did you do that in 50 days? magnificent


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 19, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> how did you do that in 50 days? magnificent


_Actually _it's 49 days today to be exact  The plant is 78 days old including my 29 days veg from clone. That's what i love about it. Still a few days to go yet. Let them foxtails thicken up a little. I gotta say though, this plant keeps surprising me


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 19, 2012)

78 days! ....just wow man


----------



## Supa smoka (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome again flowie man ... Rep and peace 2 ya


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 20, 2012)

who wants pics.....? gimme 20 minutes. Get a spew bag cause you might not believe it.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 20, 2012)

Get onto Flowa's level, crank the speakers and listen to some Knife Party!

[video=youtube;e-IWRmpefzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-IWRmpefzE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Ok! Here she is in all her mighty glory!

Day 49 Flowering. It's been such a short time. The time has nearly come...... such a lost soul i am.... AND SOOOOO FUCKIN EXCITED!!!!!!!
BONFIRE~~~!!


----------



## 2easy (Sep 20, 2012)

flow they are just stunning mate. your best yet by far. i still remember your first riu grow. you have come a long way since then IMO. you now really are the flowamasta.

i really can't wait for your smoke report on this one. i bet the flavour is going to great


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 20, 2012)

2easy said:


> flow they are just stunning mate. your best yet by far. i still remember your first riu grow. you have come a long way since then IMO. you now really are the flowamasta.
> 
> i really can't wait for your smoke report on this one. i bet the flavour is going to great


A side of milky trichomes for that compliment  Man, thanx heaps, i too have realized i have learnt so much from being on here, seeing how so many people grow differently really gives a good aspect to how plants grow in general, and makes me feel like i'm helpin in a way... If only i could grow a medical room full  is there any takers out there in Cali  I'd be happy to grow a room full to be apart of something special. I think i'd be a great attribution   hint hint I'll even sleep there 

but really I love growing this erb, and having a magical way of showing her beauty with my photography side of things. I try to show something different. I may not understand all the strains and ways of growing but i'm also here to listen!! if there is any feedback to report by anyone feel free. If there is something i do but you don't understand why... ask 


Smoke report will come in a fair while.... i like a really slow dry with a delicate cure in big glass jars. I'm still wondering how the hell i'm going to trim.... she is too leafy to leave the leaves on for my liking but if it takes me 2 days i'll get it done, ms flowa chimed in and said she'd love to help with this grow by pulling all my larger laves off and pass me buds as we trim, and swap now and then  i'm going to master left handed trimming soon


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 20, 2012)

WoW Flowa. Ummm, one sec lol. Sorry had to pick my tongue up off the floor. That is an amazing crystal forest of goodness!!! No pix from the bottom this time but I think you may match your last weigh-in or may even rise above it this time. I only just joined RiU but u have shown to be the Masta on all accounts. Another awesome ScroG mate!!!


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks great Flow! Do you have any plans for the trimmings or any plans to cook/make any hash/oils?


----------



## 2easy (Sep 20, 2012)

hey flow I'm starting a new grow this weekend. its been inspired by you. i have a clone that i took in the classic flowamasta style so its got plenty of nodes ready to rumble. I'm tossing up between using my current system and just topping a lot more the way you do or going full blown hempy style. just wondering i had a quick look around for those 50l pots but couldn't find any that didn't have holes in them. where do you get yours from? bunnings? or hydro store?

i think i will start a new thread and i will send you a link so you can pop in and share some guidance on your topping technique if you don't mind


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

Agree. I think this is your best one so far.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>


I thought I was the crystal king. I think you have me beat.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2012)

Holy fuck mate, she is one fine looking lady and so well looked after! This grow has been truly awesome to watch mate and I will be tuned in to any future grows you do as its just so impressive to watch. I'm sourcing all the equipment for my next grow that will almost mimic yours so I'm hell excited for the end of summer now so I can get it going! Top job buddy    you are the Flowamaster!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 20, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> WoW Flowa. Ummm, one sec lol. Sorry had to pick my tongue up off the floor. That is an amazing crystal forest of goodness!!! No pix from the bottom this time but I think you may match your last weigh-in or may even rise above it this time. I only just joined RiU but u have shown to be the Masta on all accounts. Another awesome ScroG mate!!!


I'll try to remember to post pix of the lower buds... there are quite a few around the outside of the plant, where light managed to squeeze down past the rest of the tree... hehe I'm very excited to see my weigh in



MrTokenPuff said:


> Looks great Flow! Do you have any plans for the trimmings or any plans to cook/make any hash/oils?


always  the sugar trim goes to fresh bubble , gotta mate whos gonna help me... (still sore hand) and i keep my trunk as a memento. Depending on how much tiny stuff will determine how much will go towards making honey. Last grow i didnt get any tiny stuff, but this grow went APO!!! and i had to severely trim underneath and manage a seriously tight crowded stem space.... a few cramps here and there..... always worth it. cheers for that mate!



2easy said:


> hey flow I'm starting a new grow this weekend. its been inspired by you. i have a clone that i took in the classic flowamasta style so its got plenty of nodes ready to rumble. I'm tossing up between using my current system and just topping a lot more the way you do or going full blown hempy style. just wondering i had a quick look around for those 50l pots but couldn't find any that didn't have holes in them. where do you get yours from? bunnings? or hydro store?
> 
> i think i will start a new thread and i will send you a link so you can pop in and share some guidance on your topping technique if you don't mind


You know what i think about what style to go with  Bunnings has the 50L pots. The inside pot IS ACTUALLY AN INSIDE POT. it is slightly angled like a cone and has 4 large holes in each corner of the bottom about 4 inches apart or so. Then I have a POT SOCK inside the inner pot so nothing falls through the 4 large holes into the return (bottom pot). Don't get confused and buy 2 of the same bottom pots.... well you could, but they aren't meant to be used like that, only stored. An Inner & Outter pot. Very important, so it keeps the edges sealed and 0% light hits the nutrients or water down the sides of the pots. It's not air tight, just water, you will see the water rise all the way to the top of the bottom pot when you flush. (CAREFUL WHEN PLANT IS YOUNG AS THERE WILL BE LITTLE ROOTS TO HOLD HER DOWN WHILE THE PERLITE WANTS TO FLOAT LOL.....) I'll try to help where i can 



lordjin said:


> Agree. I think this is your best one so far.





lordjin said:


> I thought I was the crystal king. I think you have me beat.


Lol!! I don't know..... Maybe!!! She is doing an impressive round, easily my most resinous and strange smelling... almost a mix of lemon and cut grass..... with a bit of lawnmower thrown in for good measure  I'm glad i record these things also, so i know what and when i did whatever it was i did to make her grow mental!

My mrs has already chosen her first preference buds ....  my primos are waaaaaaaay down the back untouchable as of yet gotta mow through a few kgs before i get there..... Geez that sounded harsh 



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy fuck mate, she is one fine looking lady and so well looked after! This grow has been truly awesome to watch mate and I will be tuned in to any future grows you do as its just so impressive to watch. I'm sourcing all the equipment for my next grow that will almost mimic yours so I'm hell excited for the end of summer now so I can get it going! Top job buddy    you are the Flowamaster!!


Shweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet  Thanx man! much much appreciated!! _I _wouldn't be this unique at growing without taking a few hinters from alot of you guys!! gotta love it.


----------



## ghb (Sep 20, 2012)

try some spring loaded scissors, i never leave home without them! you are gonna have carpal tunnel otherwise cos thats gonna take all night to trim 

when is she due for the chop? she is a beauty alright.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 21, 2012)

ghb said:


> try some spring loaded scissors, i never leave home without them! you are gonna have carpal tunnel otherwise cos thats gonna take all night to trim
> 
> when is she due for the chop? she is a beauty alright.


ha  tried them  when its this sticky all i can do is keep lots of razor blades on hand to scrape the resin off the scissors, even the strong spring gets stuck.... absolute hell. It already takes me all night to trim. Freeeeeeakin out maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

hey flow whats your watering schedule like in perlite?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> hey flow whats your watering schedule like in perlite?


alot different from what people think. I use a 24 hour pin timer (each pin is 15 minutes time) I feed once every 2.5.4 hours depending on climate conditions. More often in hot summer, less in cold winter  15 minutes of recirculating through the pot and down through the res and back again to rest. 15 minutes soaks my entire 50 litres at 1100 litres per hour rate. I feed often to prevent drying out of the medium (100% perlite...) and keep a consistent Ph throughout. I don't use a ph meter except for 1 week ( week 3 veg ) when i use CYCO's XL ( super phosphoric acid ) The purest form of Phosphate booster.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

ok i might feed for 15 mins every 2 hrs to start with and see how that looks. lets see what perlite can do


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 21, 2012)

U don't need to take a pic from the underside. Just noticed u did before to show the size of stalk and the canopy from the other side. Tis all good!! Looks delish


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 21, 2012)

Day 51......... Plum


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2012)

Simply amazing FlowaMasta. How sticky is it?


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 21, 2012)

That's awesome Flowa. Thx for the base pic, it looks like a massive trunk. Very nice strain n system, Those and U go hand n hand


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2012)

I know you are busy trimming and sleeping. So when you wake up you can see Mo's WOG:






































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2012)

damn nice wake up call MO! im hooked. whos your mentor Flowa? you have a really special artistic flare.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I know you are busy trimming and sleeping. So when you wake up you can see Mo's WOG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damnnnn MO did you veg that girl inside first or is that all growth from one season? she is fucking hugeee! i thought your other girl was big but this one takes the cake!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2012)

Hahaha Mo that bitch is fucking ridiuclous  awesome work
man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Day 51......... Plum


Wow bro that is unbelievable! I reckon you'll hit 20oz easy! Look at all those half quarter and 1/4 oz nugs on the bottom!! Insane brother...INSANE!!


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Mo


I've never wanted to bush dive so bad in my entire life lol


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Simply amazing FlowaMasta. How sticky is it?


LOL  she is slimy and greasy like touching the saucepan after deep frying chips  Then an aftermath of pure stench that follows you everywhere. The house is so closed up i cant even breath. goin outside now and then is a task in itself not to let the smell escape. This is ridiculous. There is NO mistaking this skunk smell.



Shaggn said:


> That's awesome Flowa. Thx for the base pic, it looks like a massive trunk. Very nice strain n system, Those and U go hand n hand


Maaaate  thankyou.



Mohican said:


> I know you are busy trimming and sleeping. So when you wake up you can see Mo's WOG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou Mo  That is beautiful! i have been rather busy, not much done yet. Just preparing. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn nice wake up call MO! im hooked. whos your mentor Flowa? you have a really special artistic flare.


lol, ofcourse i cannot disclose my mentor, but he is the one that gave me the idea of the 100% perlite hempy method with topping. That has taught me pretty much all i needed to know  this sounds big headed... and it is, but my mentor calls me 'the master' lol, and i get very pissy at him when he tries to squeeze my buds. What the F%^$ man!? like squeeze it!? how is that good for the bud while it is the middle of it's chemical making process!? I care about every factor in growin our erb, if we are going to vap/smoke it i want pure product, untouched matured, dried, cured and ripened naturally.
Thanx for the compliments! i love my new samsung camera. she just loves the HPS and trichomes.



eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro that is unbelievable! I reckon you'll hit 20oz easy! Look at all those half quarter and 1/4 oz nugs on the bottom!! Insane brother...INSANE!!


ha lol  thanx man, yes i do believe i'm in the 20 oz zone. That 1 nug i took of last night was 88 grams with leaf on still, probably still a half ounce - 20g cola. They are big flowers. If i don't finish up soon i'm gonna have a fan choppin up buds cause they're leaning too far hehe


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 21, 2012)

what kind of UVB you using buddy?

damn you both got mad skill at growing i hope to compare now that my SM problems have been handled good shit!


@ the dude who wanted to bush dive, you are retarded(jk), that would be a death sentence im sure.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 22, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> what kind of UVB you using buddy?
> 
> damn you both got mad skill at growing i hope to compare now that my SM problems have been handled good shit!
> 
> ...


a reptile CFL 10% UVB/UVA 26 watt with reflector. Thanx man!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 22, 2012)

hell yeah thats what i started with i use one of these now
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22807&cmpid=07csegpl&ref=6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=691917001&catargetid=1570169636&cagpspn=pla

amazing results, but down side is you need adequate ventilation for the bulb itself.(running it next to a bare bulb HPS take x2 6" fans on one filter)

anyways keep up the good work add some more UVB, and hope to acheve similar this next grow


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 22, 2012)

KILL IT, AND THEN KILL IT AGAIN WITH FIRE, see what i did there? that was supposed to be punny


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2012)

FlowaMasta you are so aweome! 
I can not wait for your write up " the Flowamaster Methodology" . Im so excited about it and cant thank you enough for taking your time to do this for us.
will this be a printable document? 
It was so helpful for me to be able to print out the "Scotttyballys Waterfarm Guide", which changed my life forever and taught me how to become a very successful gardener. I know your write up will take me to another level and i feel so fortuate to have met you here. 
I am looking forward to more of your harvest photographs and would like to Congratulate you on another EPiCC harvest. I can see why your menor calls you master, master.lol U FUCKIN ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 22, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> FlowaMasta you are so aweome!
> I can not wait for your write up " the Flowamaster Methodology" . Im so excited about it and cant thank you enough for taking your time to do this for us.
> will this be a printable document?
> It was so helpful for me to be able to print out the "Scotttyballys Waterfarm Guide", which changed my life forever and taught me how to become a very successful gardener. I know your write up will take me to another level and i feel so fortuate to have met you here.
> I am looking forward to more of your harvest photographs and would like to Congratulate you on another EPiCC harvest. I can see why your menor calls you master, master.lol U FUCKIN ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What a great bunch of compliments! WOW! My write up is not complete, and i'm not sure how i will upload it as yet. It will serve quite a bunch of information including my thoughts, and own analysis of the entire grow. 
Flow has some surprises up his sleeve real soon. Oh, and have i trimmed? not even close. So far looking splendid, with not 1 dodgy bud yet. I'm absolutely lost in resin world. I just sampled a early sample of new Jack to see how the flush and taste is going. EPIC. A strong bight still, a good cure and this mature plant is going to last and last.... 1 bong material!

Feel free to copy/paste whatever you like from my threads  Free world!
i'm stuffed! the smell is giving me a headache grrrrrr got the door shut can only do so much at a time. soo bloody putrid. Im seeing many amber trichs over her this time, and some trichs looking twice as swollen as some previous grows. Calyxs are at maximum swell. and all my lower buds have filled in and facing upside down.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ha lol  thanx man, yes i do believe i'm in the 20 oz zone. That 1 nug i took of last night was 88 grams with leaf on still, probably still a half ounce - 20g cola. They are big flowers. If i don't finish up soon i'm gonna have a fan choppin up buds cause they're leaning too far hehe



lol awesome bro! 20g colas, reminds me of my outdoor skunk plant i grew...i had 9 branches that weighed 102g each wet. Dried down to just over 1oz per branch! The amount of 1/4 oz nugs left though was ridiculous! You'll definitely be in the 20oz zone if you have 20 of thise branches


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 24, 2012)

nearly done  pics 2moz probably


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Day 51......... Plum


Oh my effin' god. Permission to re-post on Green Gurlz.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh my effin' god. Permission to re-post on Green Gurlz.


ofcourse  still awake, and trimming my final branches. A quick note , my largest cola weighing in at 132 grams fresh and trimmed


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 24, 2012)

...pictures!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ofcourse  still awake, and trimming my final branches. A quick note , my largest cola weighing in at 132 grams fresh and trimmed


Hahahaha oh thats pure fuckin awesomness right there Flowa!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2012)

This thread is outrageous. I am about to run 1 plant under a 600w HPS in a scrog setup.........if my plant yields even half of your "Grow No. 4" I might piss myself.

This thread is inspiring.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 24, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> ...pictures!


lol soon  i have taken some, but still not finished. I'm telling you the smell it Putrid. I can't stand being in there chopping, i seriously need a gas mask. I don't think there is anything i can think of right now that smells more pungent. I went for a half hour walk and could smell it well before i got back. Which is kind of a good thing cause hard to pin point the house, cause it more like a radius of 4 houses that smell pretty bad, mrs freakin out and had to sleep in the lounge because of the stench. Seriously, i'm not kidding. Sickly sweet but pure sourness i can taste it on my tongue breathin the shit. 

Pictures will be soon. I gotta work up the courage to go the last half hour!!!! and that's it i think. Goin on yield size she's lookin on par with last grow atleast. maybe a smidge over



eastcoastmo said:


> Hahahaha oh thats pure fuckin awesomness right there Flowa!!


Thanx man!! cheers for stickin round! takin me a damn long while to trim this down.



FresnoFarmer said:


> This thread is outrageous. I am about to run 1 plant under a 600w HPS in a scrog setup.........if my plant yields even half of your "Grow No. 4" I might piss myself.
> 
> This thread is inspiring.


Awesome compliment! thanx alot always much appreciated! I got tiny bit to do. well......... not tiny


----------



## crazybudguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Flo, let me just say that this thread has definatly inspired me to attempt my first grow. I am very excited to try this system, it looks so easy. I had a couple questions before i get started, if you don't mind. 

What do you use for spacers in between the two pots?
What size water pump do you use? ( i read it earlier but I forgot)
Do you have an exact nute schedule? This will b my first time experiencing with nutes...
Have you tried other nute brands besides cyco? Can we experience the same results using different nutes?
I have never used nutes on any of my outdoor grows besides cheap granules.

I just won a nice 48x48x84 grow tent to set this up just like the flowamasta.

I would like to take your personal recommendation on the seed order I am about to make. My grow will be from seed since clones unfortunately are not available. I am looking for an early finishing strain but yet is still a good yielder. I look forward to your recommendation mate!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2012)

I also have a question. How far is the spacing between the screen and the pot?


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol soon  i have taken some, but still not finished. I'm telling you the smell it Putrid. I can't stand being in there chopping, i seriously need a gas mask. I don't think there is anything i can think of right now that smells more pungent. I went for a half hour walk and could smell it well before i got back. Which is kind of a good thing cause hard to pin point the house, cause it more like a radius of 4 houses that smell pretty bad, mrs freakin out and had to sleep in the lounge because of the stench. Seriously, i'm not kidding. Sickly sweet but pure sourness i can taste it on my tongue breathin the shit


Haha I can't wait until we have smell-o-vision. Congrats again and can't wait for pics of this one, and the start of the next one.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 25, 2012)

crazybudguy said:


> Flo, let me just say that this thread has definatly inspired me to attempt my first grow. I am very excited to try this system, it looks so easy. I had a couple questions before i get started, if you don't mind.
> 
> What do you use for spacers in between the two pots?
> What size water pump do you use? ( i read it earlier but I forgot)
> ...


No worries mate 

What do you use for spacers in between the two pots? I use nothing  the handles on the pots space the 2 apart perfectly. about 2-3 inch gap in the bottom, this houses healthy roots that can easily suck fresh water during flush stages during final growth.
What size water pump do you use? ( i read it earlier but I forgot) I use a 1200 litre per hour. It fills the entire 50 litres in about 15 minutes. Depending on quality of pump.
Do you have an exact nute schedule? This will b my first time experiencing with nutes... I will follow this up when i have some more time. I will be documenting a FlowaMasta's Methodology soon i have some time up my sleeve. I do follow my own strict nute schedule and i believe i have near perfected it to what i want. *Less can be More ! but the less you feed the more sensitive they become during flowering. I'm quite a heavy veg feeder and always bloom fast.
*Have you tried other nute brands besides cyco? Can we experience the same results using different nutes? The answer to have I used anything else. No, mates ... yes and you can achieve similar results with different nutrients. The key is climate, and light  I use cyco as it's an easy source from the bay and i can stretch it nearly twice as far as the nute schedule says.
I have never used nutes on any of my outdoor grows besides cheap granules.  I was in the same game, and i think there is no problem using granule feed and always had superior results, there is nothing wrong with liquid fertz in the garden also.

as for a recommendation , i would say that really depends on your kinda high you like! i love my heavy indicas and love my hybrid x breeds. If i go with anything, it's skunk, and rarely anything else comes to mind. Skunk/Shiva Haze The old school stink strains that i remember back in school.



MrTokenPuff said:


> Haha I can't wait until we have smell-o-vision. Congrats again and can't wait for pics of this one, and the start of the next one.


coming right up


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 25, 2012)

Day 53 Harvest night!!































See something missing!? That's right, the main UVB head.



















Some random Fluro shots.



















Almost done. Big stuff on the clothes rack. Smallies in the net. I will let the big stuff ferment for a few days before i break them down i truly believe this gives them an extra funk, i'm 100% sure there is no budrot or mould  i have chopped a couple of large colas down to make sure. All is Perfect


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Sep 25, 2012)

Simply amazing!!! Can't wait to have the space and time for a grow but working on the road sucks!!! Ur set up is the shift and so easy and I can wait to read what u write in that great report that's going to come out sometime!! I've been thinking of a px case to take on the road and I'm going to do a jackwidow in ther I have a clone flowering now but she's small really small the link is in my sig if u wanna take a look and ther a kandy kush in ther! Hapo y harvesting


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 25, 2012)

[QUOTE









[/QUOTE]

That is just awesome. My fav pix atm. Flowa u have got her locked down hard. Props man!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2012)

You are killing it! Mrs. FlowaMasta is a lucky woman.

That is some frosty-ass buddage you have there. The artsy shots are superb 

Is the weather starting to warm up yet?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2012)

FlowaMasta,
You inspired me to go out and take some pictures! I made an artsy one also.

Artsy:











Big Clone:








Big Clone Tips:



































WOG:

































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Day 53 Harvest night!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, just looking at this gave me a back/neck ache. How do you do it? You're a machine. Those purple shots are amazing. Hell, I need to do my blog piece on you soon.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Sep 25, 2012)

So super impressive man. I read back like 30 pages and it was crazy to see where those beasties came from. Truly inspiring.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 25, 2012)

So totally fuckin awesome Flowa, you seriously are the king of growing hey  

Are you starting a new one now as well? Can't wait to follow again


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 25, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> [QUOTE


That is just awesome. My fav pix atm. Flowa u have got her locked down hard. Props man!!!![/QUOTE]

Thanx alot man! love the re-post  LoL, I'm smilin' till pigs start flyin  definitely one for the books.



Southtexasman87 said:


> Simply amazing!!! Can't wait to have the space and time for a grow but working on the road sucks!!! Ur set up is the shift and so easy and I can wait to read what u write in that great report that's going to come out sometime!! I've been thinking of a px case to take on the road and I'm going to do a jackwidow in ther I have a clone flowering now but she's small really small the link is in my sig if u wanna take a look and ther a kandy kush in ther! Hapo y harvesting


Thanx man! working on the road must be super hard... i'm sure you must love what you do or you wouldn't be doing it right? thanx for following and liking my system  i will have a looksie at your link shortly Kandy Skush sounds deeeeelishishly tasty.



Mohican said:


> You are killing it! Mrs. FlowaMasta is a lucky woman.
> 
> That is some frosty-ass buddage you have there. The artsy shots are superb
> 
> Is the weather starting to warm up yet?


Thanx alot Mo  always come with huge positivity don't ya Mo! Gotta love that about you, you must live in a wonderful place full of awesome fresh air. I envy you and your growing is now Cervantes style  Superb work. Bet you're glad you cloned them now  Don'e forget the Cal/mag especially if it's getting hot over there!
Mrs Flowa knows she's a lucky woman, and i'm a Lucky gardener  mrs Flowa totally deserves ALL the skunk flowers she wants....... her cone sizes have dramatically decreased somewhat  hehe she can handle it better now. Skunk knocks newbs to the ground even if they've been smoking for a while, but i can't WAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT to try this stuff.
Cheers for the compliments! the camera talks to me... yours does too doesn't it?? My camera and my skunk have a love affair, The more rottenly potent she is the more sexy shots she comes up with 



Mohican said:


> FlowaMasta,
> You inspired me to go out and take some pictures! I made an artsy one also.
> 
> Artsy:
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOW Mo!!!!! man you're insane and i think thats awesome!!! in a great way i mean!! like einstein! what a beautiful nursery you have there! jut absolutely incredible! am i seeing some yellowish leaves towards the tips in some areas? the cal mag may need a slight boost and it certainly looks like you got some insaaaaaaaaane sun happening there. I try a bit of a dose at night and see if it increases some vigor by next morning, if she looks happier add another half dose of the small amount you gave, cal/mag is strong and effective and can help sustain your nitrogen hopefully for a little longer for that massive sativa flowering period!! do you know how many weeks in she is now? gotta be 3-4 yeah? a Prize garden Mo!! make a beautiful photo album and keep it under hardcore Lock & key.



lordjin said:


> Damn, just looking at this gave me a back/neck ache. How do you do it? You're a machine. Those purple shots are amazing. Hell, I need to do my blog piece on you soon.


LOL! funny man, what ... too many pics? i get a bit carried away when i went to upload i had like 75 pics to go through and edit. EVERY one near perfect and hard to hit that 'delete button' so adding that to the other 10 gb of pics on the hard drive lol I don't know how i do it?! i spend 3/4 my energy keeping my real woman happy and the other 1/4 on my green girl haha none for moving around as such i just merrily float around on a cloud of choof 

Those cool purple pics are under the gro-lux tubes and they give off a remarkable uv colour only seen under the right colour correction by adjusting the colour temperature and bringing it right back into the blues and purples, (3000k) using no flash close to the tubes for good saturation and fast shutter  The tubes themselves are a 3000k and a 5000k and they bounce off each other and designed specifically for growing small plants. but because they are different colour temps i have to turn the plants or the light each week as one side grows more viscious (under the 5000k) 

a bit of maybe helpful info for ya 



monster.green.thumb said:


> So super impressive man. I read back like 30 pages and it was crazy to see where those beasties came from. Truly inspiring.


Thanx man! great to hear you read that far back! i wasn't quite aware i was up to this many pages.  time to buy a tent ey 



eastcoastmo said:


> So totally fuckin awesome Flowa, you seriously are the king of growing hey
> 
> Are you starting a new one now as well? Can't wait to follow again


LOL !! maaaan that's a big call! i'm sure there's stacks of growers out there that could pull what i did easily  just maintain and care for her and train , and make sure you have fun doing it, don't stress if you don't or cant set things up like that right away, you can easily design this system to fit a very small enclosure scaled down. Or save some pennies.... around $1000 will have you everything you see in my thread. Except my naked lady hehe you may have missed that. You have to a go more pages back for that  
Always remember your electricity though  if you setup for atleast a 600 watt expect atleast a 50% increase in your bill. If you add all the adequate ventilation and carbon filtration. I may as well not of used my filters. Made no sense to me... did that make sense? i'm pretty high right now on a sample of early new Jack. and let me tell you The Good Ripe flowers are going to be my BEST erb yet. 100% GUARANTEED. i took a peek and WOW. i've been sleeping like a baby and didn't realize that some is a bit ahead of the rest and looking magnificent! totally crystal covered, almost a purple colour, not sure if that was from my flashlight... but WOW GUYS!! i'm so excited!!!! This is going to be a magical Harvest!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hahaha you're like a little kid in a candy shop hey Flowa  you deserve it bro, you really do. I say you're the master of growing because of the quality you produce and the no fuck around way you do it...PROPERLY! My hat's always off to you man  

I'd say all i will need to buy is the pots, sock, res and cyco range. Pretty sure i've got everything else! Will probablu hit you up a bit closer to when im setting it up properly though mate! As my tent is only half the size of yours, would you suggest i go for a smaller set of pots..say 30-35L instead of the 50L?


----------



## Loret55ta (Sep 26, 2012)

*

love your grows and what I have learned so far bro.​

*


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 26, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahaha you're like a little kid in a candy shop hey Flowa  you deserve it bro, you really do. I say you're the master of growing because of the quality you produce and the no fuck around way you do it...PROPERLY! My hat's always off to you man
> 
> I'd say all i will need to buy is the pots, sock, res and cyco range. Pretty sure i've got everything else! Will probablu hit you up a bit closer to when im setting it up properly though mate! As my tent is only half the size of yours, would you suggest i go for a smaller set of pots..say 30-35L instead of the 50L?


Thanx so much EastcoastMo  makes me feel very humble.

Yes you could go 35 litres no problem the more the better i say if going my system, no restriction unless on vertical height! but in a tent half my size you could even go a narrow 20 litre or find a proper wide 20 litre that houses the correct pot sock. The Potsok is and can be a lifesaver. You do NOT want to flood your bedroom with 50 litres of salty nutrient, and this will completely prevent that from happening. Perlite is such a great flowing medium and extremely efficient... For Any plant.
The cyco range is great. I really believe their unique Cyco 'XL' product lies a hidden secret that ties with the root system so perfectly you have to see it to believe it. from week 3-4 the plant WILL double in size. It has EVERY time i used it. (Super phosphoric acid used at 0.5 ml per litre. but when it comes to that i will have it documented EXACTLY on how to use it properly. You must 'burn' the fine root hairs..... sounds scary doesn't it.? completely beneficial. 


Loret55ta said:


> *
> 
> love your grows and what I have learned so far bro.​
> 
> *


no worries man  thanx for the compliments!!, your pics didnt work, if they are a re-post... thanx man!  you can copy the picture link and use that as your upload from URL.... have fun !!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks heaps for the info man  will definitely see what I can find by way of pots. My tent is 1.6m in height so it's a little lower than yours I'd say. I'm more going to go for a smaller version of your plant with a different strain! 

I was looking at th XL the other day in the hydro shop and got a bit scared but if it's a product worth using I'll fork out the cash I reckon, I'm happy to go with your advice mate


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 26, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks heaps for the info man  will definitely see what I can find by way of pots. My tent is 1.6m in height so it's a little lower than yours I'd say. I'm more going to go for a smaller version of your plant with a different strain!
> 
> I was looking at th XL the other day in the hydro shop and got a bit scared but if it's a product worth using I'll fork out the cash I reckon, I'm happy to go with your advice mate


no worries, that is a short tent though, you will be looking for a wide pot for sure, and try to get a nice wide res so you don't have to fill it high, the lower you can keep the base and plant the more vertical room you will have to play with. You will have to LST the branches during initial vegging to spread the plant out early  but let the plant come up a little to get the growth going first, once you pull the branches down you will shorten the plant considerably...

XL is a superb product. and i Visually see a difference within 2 days. Darker green and much more new growing tips. Used carefully and with good PH adjusters (sodium hydroxide for Ph up) XL is another form of Ph down but theoretically it is in a much more Pure form and used as an acid base. Super-phosphoric acid is not just phos acid. It will burn into concrete or YOUR SKIN.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 26, 2012)

Super dank looking Flowa superb job


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no worries, that is a short tent though, you will be looking for a wide pot for sure, and try to get a nice wide res so you don't have to fill it high, the lower you can keep the base and plant the more vertical room you will have to play with. You will have to LST the branches during initial vegging to spread the plant out early  but let the plant come up a little to get the growth going first, once you pull the branches down you will shorten the plant considerably...
> 
> XL is a superb product. and i Visually see a difference within 2 days. Darker green and much more new growing tips. Used carefully and with good PH adjusters (sodium hydroxide for Ph up) XL is another form of Ph down but theoretically it is in a much more Pure form and used as an acid base. Super-phosphoric acid is not just phos acid. It will burn into concrete or YOUR SKIN.


Sweet as mate, will look for a wider res as well hey. Will be checking out pots etc after my fishin trip
next weekend, when i know how much cash i have left over lol.

Ahh ok, didnt realise that about XL hey, will remember that for when i use it  i remembet seeing your girl change to this dark green just after you did it, i think thats why it stayed in my mind for me to check out!! 

Cheers again bro and cant wait to read 'Flowa's green dream and how you can have it all too'


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - The leaf issue I am having looks like it is Manganese lockout from using Cal-Mag. I did a flush and added some micro that has Manganese and no Mg. Wish me luck!

*Manganese*: Growth is stunted; lower leaves have a checkered pattern of yellow and green... Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 26, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Super dank looking Flowa superb job


   i'm a happy and lucky man! cheers matey



eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet as mate, will look for a wider res as well hey. Will be checking out pots etc after my fishin trip
> next weekend, when i know how much cash i have left over lol.
> 
> Ahh ok, didnt realise that about XL hey, will remember that for when i use it  i remembet seeing your girl change to this dark green just after you did it, i think thats why it stayed in my mind for me to check out!!
> ...


thanx again! another one is in the worx 



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - The leaf issue I am having looks like it is Manganese lockout from using Cal-Mag. I did a flush and added some micro that has Manganese and no Mg. Wish me luck!
> 
> *Manganese*: Growth is stunted; lower leaves have a checkered pattern of yellow and green... Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil.
> 
> ...


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 26, 2012)

...and everything is cool in the mind of a gangsta


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2012)

those the most incredible photos i have ever seen. The smell is insane to have to wear gas mask. I bet your eyes were wet with tears... tears of joy.lol This photo is so totally bitchin! i have never n ever NEVER seen seed pod things with trichomes that size or anyone even ATTEMPT to take a photo like that. WHAT AN EYE! 
Mo you put a huge smile on my face with your "HUGE CLONE!"hahaha and that beast of yours that i would like to sleep under one hot stoney out night. what dreams i could have!! you ROCK! i really dig your artsiness . thats a really trippy black light poster. I could totally use that in my grow room. Take care all you stoner monkeys! keep it sticky and green. Peace Doc


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> those the most incredible photos i have ever seen. The smell is insane to have to wear gas mask. I bet your eyes were wet with tears... tears of joy.lol This photo is so totally bitchin! i have never n ever NEVER seen seed pod things with trichomes that size or anyone even ATTEMPT to take a photo like that. WHAT AN EYE!
> Mo you put a huge smile on my face with your "HUGE CLONE!"hahaha and that beast of yours that i would like to sleep under one hot stoney out night. what dreams i could have!! you ROCK! i really dig your artsiness . thats a really trippy black light poster. I could totally use that in my grow room. Take care all you stoner monkeys! keep it sticky and green. Peace Doc


those are calyxes with mature pistils covered in trichomes, calyxes make up the bud, and pistils are the hairs


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm stealing your photos, buddy! Look for 'em on Green Gurlz!

Edit:
Woops! I was just about to start posting my piece on you, but the photos download all tiny for me. Can you send me full res versions of your last two pic updates?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> those the most incredible photos i have ever seen. The smell is insane to have to wear gas mask. I bet your eyes were wet with tears... tears of joy.lol This photo is so totally bitchin! i have never n ever NEVER seen seed pod things with trichomes that size or anyone even ATTEMPT to take a photo like that. WHAT AN EYE!
> Mo you put a huge smile on my face with your "HUGE CLONE!"hahaha and that beast of yours that i would like to sleep under one hot stoney out night. what dreams i could have!! you ROCK! i really dig your artsiness . thats a really trippy black light poster. I could totally use that in my grow room. Take care all you stoner monkeys! keep it sticky and green. Peace Doc


Thankyou Dr.  I'm glad you appreciate my artistic nature!



The New Jim Jones said:


> those are calyxes with mature pistils covered in trichomes, calyxes make up the bud, and pistils are the hairs


spot on  DrAmber is also correct in saying 'seed pods' as eventually they would eventually become seeds once ripening finishes and seed set starts to happen  I do love that photo though 



lordjin said:


> I'm stealing your photos, buddy! Look for 'em on Green Gurlz!
> 
> Edit:
> Woops! I was just about to start posting my piece on you, but the photos download all tiny for me. Can you send me full res versions of your last two pic updates?


Only for you Lord Jin  i'll be right on it soon just gotta eat some dinner


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Only for you Lord Jin  i'll be right on it soon just gotta eat some dinner


I noticed a couple of emails in my in-box packed with plant photos. I'm hoping that's you. Look for your post on Green Gurlz tonight... or the equivalent of that in Australia.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I noticed a couple of emails in my in-box packed with plant photos. I'm hoping that's you. Look for your post on Green Gurlz tonight... or the equivalent of that in Australia.


You bet  Can't wait to see in high quality!!

Here is some more pics for all!


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>


First off, All of your pictures rock, you're a natural at taking phenominal pix. Second lol, this pic is wicked, Anyone need some firewood  

Very awesome man!!! Wow, that thing is a straw, was suck'n back the juice.

P.S - A bucksaw will make the job a lot easier, just sayin.. Peace!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh man i LOVE your pics bro, if i was a woman i'd be seriously wet right now 

hey man quick question, if ive got a nitrogen deficiency and im only using 1/2 strength nutes..should i bump the nutes up to full strength? Plants are about 3 weeks old and about 7-8 inches around! I was a bit hesitant to increase the nutes as they're growing in manure and compost and didnt want to burn them..


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 28, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> First off, All of your pictures rock, you're a natural at taking phenominal pix. Second lol, this pic is wicked, Anyone need some firewood
> 
> Very awesome man!!! Wow, that thing is a straw, was suck'n back the juice.
> 
> P.S - A bucksaw will make the job a lot easier, just sayin.. Peace!!


awwwww  thanx man!! lol gotta love the bark on it  Yes indeed it is a straw! i see this nearly every grow with this style, it proves just how vigorous this system really is. Pushing things to the limit or even past!! I was very amazed at the large hole this time though!!?? crazy shit. Now i see where 15 litres of juice went a day.
A bucksaw ey  it was difficult with that saw. Trunk being wet still trying to suck water up. it was saturated when i went to cut it. The trunk base alone 200 grams.... they keep getting bigger..... and bigger!!!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man i LOVE your pics bro, if i was a woman i'd be seriously wet right now
> 
> hey man quick question, if ive got a nitrogen deficiency and im only using 1/2 strength nutes..should i bump the nutes up to full strength? Plants are about 3 weeks old and about 7-8 inches around! I was a bit hesitant to increase the nutes as they're growing in manure and compost and didnt want to burn them..


Thans man! you'd have to be a top bloke in the real world 
are they showing signs of burning at the moment? manure and compost?! i hope this is outside!? That will have initial feed but not prolonged if you you're wanting to beef up your plants. Pics  ? 

Sometimes a bit of cal/mag can solve most deficiencies. A good Vigor builder. I would of thought manure and compost would be quite high in nitrogen.... and probably phosphorous! from the shit... That could block out nitrogen at this early stage, it all depends on how long your soil was sitting, used before.... soil is so inconsistent but i wont argue results, a good soil grower can get great buds!! but not always a guarantee. If you over feed soil, harder to come back and level out again.

This old....... no burn.... i'm thinking up the base food, and watch her vigor, don't change watering times just see her stance if she perks up a little, she wants a tickle


----------



## curly604 (Sep 28, 2012)

opppaaa flowaaamastaaa styylleee  that would make a way better song hahahaha , holy fuck man some HUGEEE fucking nugs ya got there friendo seems you dont need those pgr's at all and if you can match or beat your yield without em why add more chems into the mix if ya dont need to right  seriously though fucking epic work again my man .... how much you think the final weigh in gonna be? how long till shes ready to toke on? cheers brotha man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> awwwww  thanx man!! lol gotta love the bark on it  Yes indeed it is a straw! i see this nearly every grow with this style, it proves just how vigorous this system really is. Pushing things to the limit or even past!! I was very amazed at the large hole this time though!!?? crazy shit. Now i see where 15 litres of juice went a day.
> A bucksaw ey  it was difficult with that saw. Trunk being wet still trying to suck water up. it was saturated when i went to cut it. The trunk base alone 200 grams.... they keep getting bigger..... and bigger!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thanks man, like i've said before, i reckon we'd be good mates in the real
world hey  no doubts about that! 

I've got the same thoughts as you hey, the plants are under my 600 and going strong but showing slight signs of a defiiency that looks like N, i would've thought the manure and compost would have added N. well i think i'll do what you say and up the feed a little and see how they go. They get flipped next week anyway! Only reason i'm using soil this grow is they were the only ones that grew, had major issues with my dwc!
cheers for your advice bro, really appreciate it hey


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 29, 2012)

curly604 said:


> opppaaa flowaaamastaaa styylleee  that would make a way better song hahahaha , holy fuck man some HUGEEE fucking nugs ya got there friendo seems you dont need those pgr's at all and if you can match or beat your yield without em why add more chems into the mix if ya dont need to right  seriously though fucking epic work again my man .... how much you think the final weigh in gonna be? how long till shes ready to toke on? cheers brotha man


I totally agree! the buds have a MUCH more natural look and i'm amazed at how little they have shrunk, the spaces where leaves used to be, are still spaces and you can clearly see the resin all the way into the bud  They absolutely glisten! I will keep PGR's on hand for certain strains and still only use bare minimum when needed, cause i know its stronger than what they say. They just want to 'own' that look of bud. A good week before dry atleast. still fairly fresh and spongy to touch, extremely sticky quickly losing alot of colour. I believe in slowly drying in high humidity, people think the high humidity is bad. Only if there is no fresh air coming in and used air going out. I never have a problem drying slowly and i 100% think it makes a difference in end product quality.

I might be able to try some of the good stuff in about a weeks time, the largest colas that i left whole ( uvb cola, un-topped cola ) are now starting to crispen up slightly at the tips, so i will do my magic trick of wire through the stem, dangle it in the jar, close the lid, and some glad wrap for 6-8 hours, no longer or it gets warm in there!!!! then remove (make sure wire is on a strong bit of joint stem) and re-hang. the moisture will now be even between the tip and the middle of the cola.

I'm glad the smell is starting to die down..... a little..... i think. I have tasted a few small sample pieces that were a good week earlier, and they have blown me away!! it's taking a little to get used this different 'suga rush' definitely a sweet taste hinting on the side, mrs loves it almost has a menthol effect on your breath like spearmint toothpaste, still these are very fresh, and uncured. I will be curing these slowly soon in the large jars i have. I tried to save some Jack from last round to compare, but generously gave a little away, cooked some, extracted all sorts from some...... it lasted till...... now  or a few days ago anyway, great timing, i'm happy to cure this properly as this stuff has the most peculiar skunk aroma mixed with the Jack Herer citrus taste we all know her for. Except this you can taste in the air  People on the train KNOW you got QUALITY erb on you.... even if it's a days perso triple wrapped in baggies.



eastcoastmo said:


> Aww thanks man, like i've said before, i reckon we'd be good mates in the real
> world hey  no doubts about that!
> 
> I've got the same thoughts as you hey, the plants are under my 600 and going strong but showing slight signs of a defiiency that looks like N, i would've thought the manure and compost would have added N. well i think i'll do what you say and up the feed a little and see how they go. They get flipped next week anyway! Only reason i'm using soil this grow is they were the only ones that grew, had major issues with my dwc!
> cheers for your advice bro, really appreciate it hey


thankyou ! gotta love the 600's they grow some good bud.

Good luck with plants, keep us updated


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks bro will do hey


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 30, 2012)

some pics.... can't do much else.... i am soooo beautifully high right now! if i try my best not to fall asleep that is 

Once again, beautiful healthy white roots, and this is after sitting doing nothing for a week! You can't kill my girls.















Here is some tasty new sample of my new Jack x  Trichomes aplenty. overnight for a decent smoke or cure if i like. These need to get me high, right now!


----------



## D3monic (Sep 30, 2012)

Hot damn that looks sticky.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 30, 2012)

SEXY AS FUCK and thats pretty sexy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 30, 2012)

Fuck bro that is some beautiful looking nugs! And the roots on that baby were healthy as


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2012)

Flow, stellar as always! You really knock the shit out of your grows. Never a dull pic, I think I am high from looking at your pics! keep up the great work!

Peace

FM


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 30, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Hot damn that looks sticky.


lol  yeah man i gotta say it! This is the stickiest weed i've EVER come across. Those were early sample pieces aswell! Mulling is a new job now having to actually peel the buds apart after snipping that tiny joint of stem. Some areas you cannot see any bud material, only resin spores!! I am as shocked as anyone here.



The New Jim Jones said:


> SEXY AS FUCK and thats pretty sexy


Thanx alot man! she is mighty sexy indeed!... i'll just keep pretending it's not mine so i stay humble and high  jk. i sleep well 



eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck bro that is some beautiful looking nugs! And the roots on that baby were healthy as


Thankyou Easty  those daylight pics come up great with a steady hand 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Flow, stellar as always! You really knock the shit out of your grows. Never a dull pic, I think I am high from looking at your pics! keep up the great work!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Thanx F.M  my grows really knock the shit out of me  they really really do. 5 hve to keep growing, and i say this as honest as i can. Not many growers around these parts give a shit. It's to hard to find good weed that you can trust is safe and clean or reliable for that matter. So this is my happiness  this enables me to not have to worry about the one thing that so easily helps me be a happy person. I really hope that this rubs off on many people, i'll try to help anyone i can to get erb like this cause it really makes a difference. I hear about people saying have 3 bongs of watever erb they're talkin about...... 3 bongs?? sink 3 in a row of mine and i'll throw them an Oz lol I'm soo glad my effort comes out with quality or i just would't keep growing  If i don't somebody has to!!! 
There are heeeeeeeaps of siiiiiiiiik growers on RIU  soooo glad! everybody keep it up, cause if we don't!! us erb lovers!!!! the non smokers who just want $$$$$ hand over the shite. As is you don't try your own product!!

Here is some pics you sort of been waiting for! not weigh numbers yet, still another night of curing to get a proper number still lost over 30 grams over the whole lot since last night.... so not giving a hint as yet don't want to get too excited. Everything is 95% dry just curing and getting that stem moisture even throughout the pile. Sooooooo excited. my hands come away all shiny AND TASTY


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 30, 2012)

That's the shit right there, hands down. U are tha Masta!! Has the smell subsided a lil? Nice 19g nug


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 30, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> That's the shit right there, hands down. U are tha Masta!! Has the smell subsided a lil? Nice 19g nug


ha cheers man i'm happy with the size of the yield, the density is so so but the rein content is extreme so a fluffy nug that looks like it would weigh 3 grams actually weighs a bit more, shocked me a little, as i've been thinkin i'm losing out a fair bit of weight on density, but it makes up for it in resin content. With a good slow cure these babies will stay sticky and retain that perfect freshness feeling. The smell is still fairly strong after being in the jar for 6 hours, i don't let them sit any longer or they will sweat and stick to the sides of the jar..., NO NO for me so i use timers to remind myself and then lay it all on paper again, this way the trichs all stay fairly preserved and stay strong. I went and smelt the nutrient bottle of suga rush thinking does the smell come from that maybe....? nope! it seems that that strain has a crazy pungent citrus odor when at full ripeness. Alot of these large colas are riddle with ripe amber and orange trichomes. Pure knockout. I was mulling a nug and mrs asked if i had chewing gum!??? wtf lol it's crazy strong chopping with scissors no need to hold under the nose, it's strong enough at arms length. I mull it in a shotty glass with fresh cleaned scissors, it falls out in 1 sticky clump that slowly crumbles and falls apart into a pile of sticky odor emiting gassy goodness that i can my bowl with just the tip of my finger  i don't think there is much 'hiding' this smell. The neigbours recently installed a new Hepa filtration air conditioning system on the side of their house..... my fault? that is kind of funny if it is.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta!
That trim job is a work of art! You grow amazing herb. I am glad you did not use the PGRs this time. It did not seem to make much of a difference in yield and density.

Here are some Malawi Gold shots of the WOG for you and the Missus!





















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 30, 2012)

Flowa i still can't get over those nugs, they look massive and just full of resiny goodness  top rate brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta!
> That trim job is a work of art! You grow amazing herb. I am glad you did not use the PGRs this time. It did not seem to make much of a difference in yield and density.
> 
> Here are some Malawi Gold shots of the WOG for you and the Missus!
> ...


Mo i'll say it again..hot diggity damn that is one massive girl you got there!! Awesome work mate


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>



Haha did you have a buddy ship you a plant?


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 1, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> Haha did you have a buddy ship you a plant?


nah  a large box makes a great home  nice and warm and easy to manage. The small pot is from Bunnings, and has 2 small cuts from my current harvested girl. They have been growing for around 9 weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2012)

Your babies look smashing mate!

Here is my MozPoz male about to pop (Frankie says RELAX)











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 1, 2012)

Well they look super happy =)


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Guys!! Beautiful work Mo  i've been really tired..... or stoned... i dunno This new erb really bites and messes you up lol! i'm literally dizzy with loss of balance and a severe case of the 'stoney eyes' do i want another cone? not even close... nah not yet i'll try and mellow out a little! incredibly blazed and feels absolutely superb on this beautiful spring/summery day not a cloud in sight!! erb has been curing for 2 days and today goes into a bio-bag for final cure ( biodegradable bag ) buds don't sweat they just even out moisture and give that nice pressy spongy dry nug feeling, and they stay that way if you keep them nice and fresh. I cure never-ending on my jars so i never get mould issues, and my drying technique is relatively even so no moisture gets left behind in that middle main stem of the big colas. 
here we go  enjoy the numbers guys. I freaked and yelled, and maybe scared the neighbors for a sec  
































*649 grams total * I weighed the smaller stuff first and could only fit roughly 1/2 lb in the bowl nice and fluffy and still beautifully frost ridden. Then the rest of the smaller stuff another 4 ounces or so... 111 grams then the final goodies for my primo jars  which weighed in at 311 grams eheeem.... that's where i freaked. Thats the gold right there. 311 grams of top grade quality Jack x skunk all in all *649 grams + the samples i took earlier* give another 10 grams or so..... forgeeeeeet about iiit ..... 

I can relax now.... well thats bulldust and you know it  see you soon guys, enjoy my pics. *My best yield in top grade yet i believe. That last pic went down in weight cause i went and got hiiiiiiiiiiiiigg 

edit: just realized i mashed in 224 grams as my 1/2 lb hehe so ehem.... add those few extra grams please quackulator.... and we have 649 grams . *


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 1, 2012)

Straight killed it! figured i throw this up just got done putting it in like 10 minutes ago  I have made my return to the scrog side,already had plants in bud but the back 2 are mainlined and just had the switch flipped


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 1, 2012)

Give me your life or bud now!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 1, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> Give me your life or bud now!


hehe funny man if i bump into you one day by chance of you smelling nice erb on a bus or train, and you just happen to ask..... i may drop a nug  i have been known to share 



ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Straight killed it! figured i throw this up just got done putting it in like 10 minutes ago  I have made my return to the scrog side,already had plants in bud but the back 2 are mainlined and just had the switch flipped View attachment 2357331


I'm pretty happy man, having that much primo stuff has made my day and all the lower canopy heads will be ace for morning smoke/vaping/honey oil...... almost anything i want and i got nearly even amounts of both. I have found a nice strategic balance of growing in short time now i can't imagine it being any faster unless i have more plants. So i have accomplished my goal, happy to not use pgr's unless growing out of control! I'm really happy with the numbers this round was totally not expecting it with this amount of lighter and fluffier bud. this stuff is Huuuuuge. an oz will barely fit in a zip bag. It's like good old days outdoor bud but really high quality! I can't get over how much these nugs didn't shrink! the heads are massive and full of resin. I could go on and on. i'll take some pics shortly. I mean it IS art


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 1, 2012)

badass, christ you really did well though, you are now one of the elite growers, really amazing, one question, what is pgr? and that is a shitton weed, more than 1 gram per watt, looks dank, you should start a perpetual and get a huge harvest like that every month with 3-4 plants, but dont let me tell you what to do, what the hell do i know? im not the one growing 650 gram monsters ahahahah have fun with all that bud


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2012)

Fark dude, almost 24oz off 1 plant!! Well done mate, that is a champion effort


----------



## Sobs (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Flowamasta 
Watched most of your grow sub'd part way through awesome stuff congratulations on your haul! Looks like some top shelf stuff. Love the Flowamasta style looking foreword to another grow. Can't wait to try out the SCROG either after following your as well as lordjin's threads I feel ready to tackle it head on for my next (second) grow. In the mean time enjoy your amazing yielded smoking tree (still cant believe it woww....).


----------



## Oriah (Oct 1, 2012)

Excellent grow my friend. You are a true example of what knowledge and passion can grow into. + rep if i could brother


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 1, 2012)

Absolutely amazing outcome mang! That's an insane number off just the one! Again thank you for all your help, and looking forward to your next one.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 1, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> badass, christ you really did well though, you are now one of the elite growers, really amazing, one question, what is pgr? and that is a shitton weed, more than 1 gram per watt, looks dank, you should start a perpetual and get a huge harvest like that every month with 3-4 plants, but dont let me tell you what to do, what the hell do i know? im not the one growing 650 gram monsters ahahahah have fun with all that bud


1 plant limit for me here  plenty for our needs/purposes... i'm ahead with my next one, as long as inspection is soon! this is a rental property and gets inspected every 3 months



eastcoastmo said:


> Fark dude, almost 24oz off 1 plant!! Well done mate, that is a champion effort


i can't remember if thats my biggest, my mrs is saying it is, so i trust her word!



Sobs said:


> Hey Flowamasta
> Watched most of your grow sub'd part way through awesome stuff congratulations on your haul! Looks like some top shelf stuff. Love the Flowamasta style looking foreword to another grow. Can't wait to try out the SCROG either after following your as well as lordjin's threads I feel ready to tackle it head on for my next (second) grow. In the mean time enjoy your amazing yielded smoking tree (still cant believe it woww....).


lol thanx alot man! we will!



Oriah said:


> Excellent grow my friend. You are a true example of what knowledge and passion can grow into. + rep if i could brother


awesome compliment man!! cheers, some more pics for my portfolio


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2012)

Look....at....that...FUCKIN RESIN ha ha holy shit bro that is the way ganja should be!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Look....at....that...FUCKIN RESIN ha ha holy shit bro that is the way ganja should be!


lol   crackup i must admit i don't think i've seen it like that before or in a loooong time atleast. I still got my fresh trim in the freezer been wanting to make some fresh bubble but i just don't need it! this erb is really nice. The taste..... oooooooohhhhhhh and you KNOW you've had one straight after... there's no 'did i have a cone yet'?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh man that sounds awesome hey! Can't wait for mine to hurry up now, haven't had a joint in a few months now lol. I only smoke what I grow and I haven't grown much for a while hey. Your buds just look like they've been grown by some dutch master grower so hats off to you my friend


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man that sounds awesome hey! Can't wait for mine to hurry up now, haven't had a joint in a few months now lol. I only smoke what I grow and I haven't grown much for a while hey. Your buds just look like they've been grown by some american master grower so hats off to you my friend


fixed it for ya


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man that sounds awesome hey! Can't wait for mine to hurry up now, haven't had a joint in a few months now lol. I only smoke what I grow and I haven't grown much for a while hey. Your buds just look like they've been grown by some dutch master grower so hats off to you my friend


That truly is a great compliment mate  i do put alot of love and care into my grows, i keep them simple and clean, but i care alot because i want to pic any bud and make the most out of it, i hold it in, taste every inhalation no matter how i ingest, I totally understand where you are coming from because you know what it's like to not have erb around. It's been a while for me, i have my days off just like most out there but in general i love my smoke everyday and wish it wasn't illegal to drive high. They got Weed tests now. I'm pretty sure i could walk a straight line, as long as i got sunnies on  but the tongue test.... the fuckers. Come ooooooon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2012)

ill meet you in the very back of the bus. 
going with the Flow
to smoke your blow
and then we can meet on the train
and i have a feeling i will never be the same
once your herb hits my brain.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't get me wrong on this but how good is your bubble from this strain the resin heads look awfull small to compared say a vortex or other tga strain breed for larger trich heads.frosty as shit fo sho but just don't look like it would make good bubble i may be way off on this though why i ask. And what size bag is usually your best? sorry for the questions but i need it for my database lol! keep it up your a top playa that's obvious.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> That truly is a great compliment mate  i do put alot of love and care into my grows, i keep them simple and clean, but i care alot because i want to pic any bud and make the most out of it, i hold it in, taste every inhalation no matter how i ingest, I totally understand where you are coming from because you know what it's like to not have erb around. It's been a while for me, i have my days off just like most out there but in general i love my smoke everyday and wish it wasn't illegal to drive high. They got Weed tests now. I'm pretty sure i could walk a straight line, as long as i got sunnies on  but the tongue test.... the fuckers. Come ooooooon


No probs dude, just giving respect where its due 
i'm of the same opinion as you, i like to be able to enjoy every bit of what i grow and see the look on my mates faces when they come round and blaze up...that look of 'oh man this is some goooood weed man' makes me excited to grow more and put more effort in to the next plant 
lol about the weed testers hey, im the same, i could walk straight easy..but would fail the tongue test too haha. And in my field of work i can not afford to get done for driving on weed! The cops need to be smashing the alcohol tests more i reckon, those fuckers cant drive and cause accidents, i mean shit, i sometimes go 10kms under the limit when im wacked hahaha, how is that unsafe!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> fixed it for ya



Lol good on ya!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ill meet you in the very back of the bus.
> going with the Flow
> to smoke your blow
> and then we can meet on the train
> ...


I feel absolutely flattered  Thats such a great addition to my thread i'm going to work out how to journal that post  thankyou so much for that ms Amber Trich  laughs at 9:30 am super-high on new Jack WOW. What a feeling on this awesome spring day. I swear i just seen my first fly for spring!!!

Always welcome in my thread 




ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Don't get me wrong on this but how good is your bubble from this strain the resin heads look awfull small to compared say a vortex or other tga strain breed for larger trich heads.frosty as shit fo sho but just don't look like it would make good bubble i may be way off on this though why i ask. And what size bag is usually your best? sorry for the questions but i need it for my database lol! keep it up your a top playa that's obvious.


I only use a 4 bag kit. Keep it simple, i see very little waste ..... Daaaaaaaaaaamn you got me keen. I'm goin to get some ice. You guys are going to see some more pics later !! I got a few to keep you keen for now.
Here's a few pics of my bubble from last grow, same strain  it was superb and i wish i got more of it! off my entire trim i scored about 1.8 grams of pure 73 micron bubble and about 3 grams of darker reddish more mature trichs from the 20 micron bag. The 73 micron was soooooooo beautiful tasting and had a good knock and head buzz but the 20 micron was a little more potent or psychoactive in the sleepy sie of things, great for night time. I smoked all the 73 micron hash to myself in 3 days. I was hooked like a kid with cheesecake!! here's why



































here is a shot of the darker 20 micron once it dried.









eastcoastmo said:


> No probs dude, just giving respect where its due
> i'm of the same opinion as you, i like to be able to enjoy every bit of what i grow and see the look on my mates faces when they come round and blaze up...that look of 'oh man this is some goooood weed man' makes me excited to grow more and put more effort in to the next plant
> lol about the weed testers hey, im the same, i could walk straight easy..but would fail the tongue test too haha. And in my field of work i can not afford to get done for driving on weed! The cops need to be smashing the alcohol tests more i reckon, those fuckers cant drive and cause accidents, i mean shit, i sometimes go 10kms under the limit when im wacked hahaha, how is that unsafe!!


I think all the cops should be tested  We think alike.

Good man i'm gonna go make some fresh bubble me thinks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2012)

love the pic! Go get it man, make some bubble


----------



## Gorbzzz (Oct 3, 2012)

Your baby will be half grown before you put it in the tent haha! Record for shortest veg time?

btw, ive started a new thread flo  its in my signature


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 3, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> love the pic! Go get it man, make some bubble


had a cone and decided to do it tomorrow  also it got quite warm today.... soon, soon 



Gorbzzz said:


> Your baby will be half grown before you put it in the tent haha! Record for shortest veg time?
> 
> btw, ive started a new thread flo  its in my signature


ha lol  dead on.... she's ..... sorry, they are going great, still be only doing the 1 but they are already massively huge, and outgrowing that huge box!.


pics soon! better check out your new thread Gorbzzz!

BTW i got a new tent  Sea Hawk same size, but nice clean and new.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Oct 3, 2012)

How do you like it? I love my seahawk


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 3, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> How do you like it? I love my seahawk


I haven't even unwrapped it  gotta prepare the room, inspection in about a week.




















here is my babies


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Flowa.I have a og that looks very similar and was just curious as to how it would do in the bags.Looks well ,tasty


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2012)

Today's WOG shot:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn Flow! Had some puter problems and kind of forgot about your journal. I seen your harvest over in Jin's thread and all I can say is *DAMN!*&#8203; You are truly the Flowamaster man. Props


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 3, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Thanks for the reply Flowa.I have a og that looks very similar and was just curious as to how it would do in the bags.Looks well ,tasty


No problem man! bubble quality comes down to quality of erb in the first place definitely 



Mohican said:


> Today's WOG shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Mo! that is incredible. Still a bit of stretching to do yet, but not too much more!! those are going to fill out beautifully!! 

King of Outdoories Mo 



stoneslacker said:


> Damn Flow! Had some puter problems and kind of forgot about your journal. I seen your harvest over in Jin's thread and all I can say is *DAMN!*&#8203; You are truly the Flowamaster man. Props


haha thanx mate  things are in the happening.......


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow... nice harvest once again! Maybe in another few grows you will get this whole green thumb thing down! 

Here are a few of my current grow. The one plant has a root shoot about as thick as the stalk is so far! Utterly amazing! Going to be a sea of purple soon!
View attachment 2361075View attachment 2361074View attachment 2361073View attachment 2361072View attachment 2361071View attachment 2361070View attachment 2361069


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Oct 5, 2012)

Fucking amazing! Truly inspirational..I'm definitely not opening the other side of my closet now, fuck that. If you can grow a 23 ounce monster, then 2 plants under a screen has the potential to be fucking spectacular. Now my closet can be totally stealth ;D Opening up the other side would have caused me to compromise security a bit. So thank you!! 



Oriah said:


> Excellent grow my friend. *You are a true example of what knowledge and passion can grow into*. + rep if i could brother


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 7, 2012)

Got some pics of new up-coming Jack x  whos going in for next round in the Throne ??? countdown 5 days...... They will both be transplanted into new homes as of tomorrow. Yes there is 2.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 7, 2012)

its weird how all TGA strains are covered in resin while in the veg stage


----------



## curly604 (Oct 7, 2012)

cuts are looking good flowa showing pistils already! gotta love a strain that helps ya out like that  ..... hows the last rounds smoke treatin ya? fucking primo shit i bet  man if im ever down visiting your guys beautiful crazy land we will have to smoke a big fatty , shit ill even bring some nice kush seeds down for ya. is there many kush cuts in australia? not sure ive ever heard of any. my blueberyy girl is coming along great maybe another week or so and shes getting chopped come by and check her out if ya get the chance. peace flowamasta keep up the amazing work. and damn you never miss a beat do ya? one grow right to the next  love it , we only get some many harvest in our lives anyhow might as well keep em comin!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 7, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> its weird how all TGA strains are covered in resin while in the veg stage


Not from Tga just to be clear  faaaaaaaar from it. The x with skunk was an oooooold school cut from a seed over 20 years old 
But yes you are right in saying there is resin during veg stage, as to why my house still smells of fresh skunk. No tent setup i just have the fan/filter combo going over the top of the box now, cause getting a bit stinky for my liking!



curly604 said:


> cuts are looking good flowa showing pistils already! gotta love a strain that helps ya out like that  ..... hows the last rounds smoke treatin ya? fucking primo shit i bet  man if im ever down visiting your guys beautiful crazy land we will have to smoke a big fatty , shit ill even bring some nice kush seeds down for ya. is there many kush cuts in australia? not sure ive ever heard of any. my blueberyy girl is coming along great maybe another week or so and shes getting chopped come by and check her out if ya get the chance. peace flowamasta keep up the amazing work. and damn you never miss a beat do ya? one grow right to the next  love it , we only get some many harvest in our lives anyhow might as well keep em comin!


Ha lol thanx curly  yeah man, be cool to smoke up one day for sure! We don't get much in the sense of Kush down here, anything 'kush' gets a 'skunk' label If it's pungent and sticky its usually a skunk strain, otherwise the usual commersh average stuff getting around. I know of a few young lads who are into buying source seed.s and playing around, and i get to see first hand from many different styles of growing.... will check your blueberry out soon 

gotta keepem coming man..... what happens if i don't? If i run out i may have to smoke stuff that tastes like hay. I can't have my woman smoking hay


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 7, 2012)

damn i feel dumb, but i mostly feel stoned, so those just blend together


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - here is a WOG update for you!









































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 8, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> damn i feel dumb, but i mostly feel stoned, so those just blend together


lol, that makes 2 of us



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - here is a WOG update for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are the largest plants i've seen Mo  

I bet you weren't expecting 1/4 of that  still miiiiiiles to go yet!! you'll be picking branches off the ground longer than your legs.

I gotta ask Mo, what are those other 2 plants..... 'the normal size hehe'


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2012)

> I gotta ask Mo, what are those other 2 plants..... 'the normal size hehe'


Hey FlowaMasta - Those are the Mulanje mainlining experiments. They are not up to Nugs standards because I neglected these two while I focused on the MozPoz. MozPoz was a perfect example of mainlining and it was also MALE! I did want some pollen, so I am glad about that but, I feel bad about how the Mulanje were neglected. They still will be nice when they finish - more like the size I was going for with the monsters.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - Those are the Mulanje mainlining experiments. They are not up to Nugs standards because I neglected these two while I focused on the MozPoz. MozPoz was a perfect example of mainlining and it was also MALE! I did want some pollen, so I am glad about that but, I feel bad about how the Mulanje were neglected. They still will be nice when they finish - more like the size I was going for with the monsters.


Mo you're a living legend. Come to Australia again one day, you got a place to stay if need be. Awesome work, a natural greenthumb. i barely told you squat and look what you've accomplished! outstanding is a massive understatement


----------



## Shaggn (Oct 9, 2012)

Mo, That bitch is just amazing. I know who to look for when I need some hedging done  Look forward to your outcome with that beast!!

Flowa another awesome scrog!!! Little ladies look nice in rdy to start filling your new tent up, Gratz btw  Peace!!!


----------



## swampwater (Oct 10, 2012)

Hay Flowa, I would send you another rep if I could. My hydro experiment using the Cyco nutes is almost ready to come in. She turned out to be a big unruley bitch but F-ing A! she has produced. I have not been on RIU mutch as the wife and I have adopted three American Mustangs and my time of late has been spent studying another Auzie and what he does. His name is Clinton Anderson and he does with horses what you do with plants (kinda). If I can follow his instruction as well as I have yours it will be Two Auzies I owe credit.

this cola is big as a softball I can't wait to weigh it.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 10, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Mo, That bitch is just amazing. I know who to look for when I need some hedging done  Look forward to your outcome with that beast!!
> 
> Flowa another awesome scrog!!! Little ladies look nice in rdy to start filling your new tent up, Gratz btw  Peace!!!


surprise surprise 




swampwater said:


> Hay Flowa, I would send you another rep if I could. My hydro experiment using the Cyco nutes is almost ready to come in. She turned out to be a big unruley bitch but F-ing A! she has produced. I have not been on RIU mutch as the wife and I have adopted three American Mustangs and my time of late has been spent studying another Auzie and what he does. His name is Clinton Anderson and he does with horses what you do with plants (kinda). If I can follow his instruction as well as I have yours it will be Two Auzies I owe credit.
> View attachment 2367693
> this cola is big as a softball I can't wait to weigh it.


Hey man!! THAT is a sexy large Cola  excellent work!! glad to see Cyco treating you well  there will be followers ....... 
Can't rep ya! but yo know i would!! awesome again!


Here is the new Girl! Day 1 tomorrow, she is just soaking up fresh water and a mild dash of B1 boost, just to keep things spiced up a little..... Inspection tomorrow, Tent goes up and Bam!!! We are going to have A VERY BIG GIRL on our hands... or should i say mine... I got 4 weeks of veg i can play with.... do you know how much growth is going to happen in even 2 weeks lol!!!???

Behold Jack Herer x Skunk no1 Baby girl, she is almost 10 weeks old since she got snipped, and she had a root ball the size of a 6 inch speaker. She will take off..... oh how she will.. i'm almost ecstatic. No better that. I'm Gobsmacked.

Jack Skunk no. 6 coming soon to RIU. I will start a new Thread shortly it will be Flowa's Methodology and company grow 

I'm ahead of time yes.... ofcourse, but i want to show people how quickly this is going to happen.

Behold.......







Isn't she stunning??!! just beautiful


----------



## curly604 (Oct 10, 2012)

oh boy oh boy oh boy! im fucking stoooaaakkkkeddddd flowamasta is about to do it big again!!! way to be brotha man wayyy too fuckin bee


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 10, 2012)

She looks great man, who knew they could be so happy in a cardboard box hah


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> surprise surprise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man, my nads are pumped to watch your baby grow! Cant wait to see te explosion again lol.

beautiful healthy little girl you got there! If you dont mind me asking what kind of light do you start them off under for the 10 weeks? And what light schedule? 
Also cant wait to read Flowa's bible fo growing big as bitches! Im going to print it out and laminate the mo'fucker


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - Look at that baby go! I gotta get me a 1K and give the FlowaMasta method a try!


Here are some Fall day photos of the WOG colas:
































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 10, 2012)

curly604 said:


> oh boy oh boy oh boy! im fucking stoooaaakkkkeddddd flowamasta is about to do it big again!!! way to be brotha man wayyy too fuckin bee


Lol!!  you better believe it  The new tent is about to be christened!! Inspection cleared..... Plant is 100% healthy in a box atm. This is gonna ROCK!



MrTokenPuff said:


> She looks great man, who knew they could be so happy in a cardboard box hah


They are happy anywhere given the right love and nutrition  Thanx for being here! New thread coming, will let all know shortly, will be busy for the next couple of hours setting things up... slightly different again this round. It's going to be a hot summer...... Glad i started early. Air-cooled hood this round. New Ducting method and design.



eastcoastmo said:


> Nice man, my nads are pumped to watch your baby grow! Cant wait to see te explosion again lol.
> 
> beautiful healthy little girl you got there! If you dont mind me asking what kind of light do you start them off under for the 10 weeks? And what light schedule?
> Also cant wait to read Flowa's bible fo growing big as bitches! Im going to print it out and laminate the mo'fucker


No worries man!! thanx for all!, my starter light is specifically used and designed for creating chlorophyl, The lighter more blue spectrum 3000k tube has lots of Beneficial UV light, and the other tube is a 5000k more in the orange/red zone well not quite but that end of the scale, this accelerates the growth with the added warmth, having both tubers different is a bit of a game, but very useful if used properly. I swap the plant around as often as i can remember so that the growth is even between the 2 sides. The hotter 5000k side growing faster, while the Blue zone speeds up the sugars needed to produce chlorophyl. These tubes are hard to look at with your eyes as they operate on a similar frequency to house flouros and both work against each other so the spectrums get mixed. It's an odd colour in person, but they obviously love them. I have had much better luck than a few of my mates, but i care alot more to. My light schedule is 20/4 I don't want them to 'fall asleep' i just want them to think that is what is supposed to happen...... THEN BAM!! lights back on, more sugars are made. They do not need rest at this stage, that is myth. A plant will take around 2 hours to transition from dark to light so before it gets a chance, i force more energy into it. They grow slow and reasonobly bushy under these lamps with a little training, you can amaze yourself. I did.

Great to hear man! thanx for the awesome compliments! I'll do my best and try not to leave anything out. 

Everyone is entitled to their own questions and opinions  completely open to suggestion and ideas.



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - Look at that baby go! I gotta get me a 1K and give the FlowaMasta method a try!
> 
> 
> Here are some Fall day photos of the WOG colas:
> ...


Maaaaan!!! That is an awesome pic Mo!! just stunning, you gotta get that framed on the wall. When she's ready at harvest also!!!

By the way... My light is only a 600HPS  1k is for Jin! My Gro-lux tubes are 3000k and 5000k in spectrum 

I better get to it ey  got a tent to build. Oh it looks shweeeeeeeeeeet. Nice new and smells deeeeelish  Jack will fit nicely They may have given me a slightly too big tent by the looks....... we'll see


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 10, 2012)

damn dude how long do you wait between harvests, just right back into it huh? cant wait to see its progress, and mohican those buds are just going to double in size every day, they already look fat!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2012)

Cheers Flowa, much appreciate the response  

think i'll be keeping mine under one of those twin 55w jobs, ive had it for a while and seems to work ok. I was considering getting a little 2ft T5HO light and changing the bulbs to what you mention but dont think i'll worry hey. Hopefully the one ive got gets some cuttings nice and green so i can choose 1 good one!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2012)

You got a bigger tent! Holy shit - you're going to top your last harvest again aren't you!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's hoping  if anyone can do it Flowa can!!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 11, 2012)

Flowa's Methodology and Jack H grow. no 3 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/570843-flowamastas-methodology-how-grow-monster.html#post8110957


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2012)

Legendary stuff mate! Im so pumped to get my next grow going, being patient really sucks lol


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 11, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Legendary stuff mate! Im so pumped to get my next grow going, being patient really sucks lol


Cheers Easty  i thought i had patience..... it turns out, i really don't when it comes to useless drivers and not having something growing under my care!

I tell you one thing...... Those tents........... 1 person job??!! i fukin doubt it. me n my mrs struggled, mind you we couldn't focus that blazed on Jacks minty after freshness 

*C**lick here for new thread !!*


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2012)

Hahaha yeah even my small tent was difficult for one person  i could imagine doing it blazed! 

Ive got no patience for dickheads on the road either, they're bloody everywhere here too! 

Sorry mate are we all movin to the new thread now?


----------



## Gorbzzz (Oct 11, 2012)

Haha i put the tent up by myself flo  in a tiny room with a ceiling fan so had no room at all to move. Took bout 30-40 mins


----------



## kev.au (Jan 6, 2013)

Shaggn said:


> Second lol, this pic is wicked, Anyone need some firewood



Firewood?, you could build a log cabin out of that!.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 7, 2013)

lol old thread mate


----------



## Growman561 (Apr 30, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> lol old thread mate


Flowamasta I know this is old but I can't find the part where you say how much yield you got from that one plant on the Scrooge I'm dieting too know and I can't find it anywhere on this thread!


im so interested cause its such a great plant and I'm gettin my gorilla tent with my bubble flow hydro system soon and I'm going to be askin a lot of questions too you very soon . Your a pro!


----------

